# Systmes > Scurit >  Poutine accorde la citoyennet russe au lanceur d'alerte amricain Edward Snowden.

## Stphane le calme

*Le projet PRISM autorise les fdraux amricains  fouiller nos donnes stockes en ligne*
*un ancien employ aux renseignements le dvoile*

Se basant sur des fuites d'un ancien employ au renseignement amricain, l'ditorial amricain Washington Post a rvl que l'agence de scurit nationale amricaine (NSA) et le FBI avaient accs aux bases de donnes de neuf poids lourds sur internet, parmi lesquels Facebook, Google ou mme encore plus rcemment Apple. 

Le projet, au nom de code PRISM, mis en place depuis 2007, permet aux deux agences de fouiller les donnes clients de ces entreprises sans aucune ordonnance pralable de la justice.


Ci-dessous des dtails sur le programme PRISM, notamment les annes pendant lesquelles la collecte d'informations a dbut, associes au nom des entreprises o elles ont t prleves. Cette opration cote en moyenne 20 millions de dollars par an au contribuable amricain.

 
Le Washington Post prcise toutefois que les analystes faisant usage de ce systme s'en prennent  des citoyens non amricains ; avant de faire de quelconques investigations, la probabilit que la cible soit  trangre  doit dpasser les 51 %. 

Des millions de courriels, vidos, photos et autres sont ainsi passs sous leur crible.


L'oprateur amricain Verizon a d quant  lui livrer  la NSA des  mtadonnes  de ses clients comme les numros d'appel ou les dures sur la priode avril/juillet mais sans le  _contenu des conversations_  assurent les parlementaires qui confirment l'existence de ce programme depuis 2007.

_Les donnes sont stockes dans les serveurs de la NSA mais ne seront utilises que s'il existe des soupons prcis_  expliquent les lus.

Dropbox devrait rejoindre prochainement la liste de ces entreprises  mises sous coute .

*Source :* Washington Post

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## LSMetag

Big brother is witching us...

----------


## rawsrc

a dmontre encore une fois que le monde numrique n'est pas du tout sr.
a conforte l'ide qu'il faille mettre le paquet pour prserver et surtout amliorer une industrie adquate qui permette une certaine autonomie de manire  prserver nos intrts.
a montre aussi que vu sous cet aspect, ce qu'on peut considrer comme alli relve du concept Bisounours. En apparence, on a des allis mais dans la ralit numrique, rien n'est moins sr... 

Bref, rien de nouveau sous le soleil, sauf la confirmation de l'ampleur du systme qui est devenu au fil du temps trs intrusif et plantaire.

Il arrive  grand pas le temps o la moindre chose, information devront tre cryptes. A force de se faire plumer, les chefs d'entreprises vont bien finir par comprendre l'intrt de se protger et par la mme occasion protger leur intrts.

----------


## mekontsoaris

Une fois de plus voila pourquoi il faut tre trs prudent avec ces espaces de stockage la plus part de temps gratuit.
Voila pourquoi les particuliers ou entreprises ou professionnels qui ont des choses  garder scret doivent opts pour des espaces de stockage en ligne priv donc on maitrise tous ce qui se passe derrire.

----------


## Code62

c'est "amusant" (ou pas) de noter qu'alors que les autorits amricaines (dont la NSA elle-mme) ont confirm les faits, toutes les socits mises en cause (ou presque) ont publi des dmentis...

----------


## Invit

J'ai bondi, on se fout littralement de notre gueule




> a dmontre encore une fois que le monde numrique n'est pas du tout sr.


 Ce n'est pas le numrique qui n'est pas sr, c'est ceux qui proposent gratuitement d'hberger nos donnes qui l'est moins. On a juste tait trop naf.




> Une fois de plus voila pourquoi il faut tre trs prudent avec ces espaces de stockage la plus part de temps gratuit.


 +1 le gratuit, surtout aux tats-unis, est synonyme de bouffeur de vie prive.




> c'est "amusant" (ou pas) de noter qu'alors que les autorits amricaines (dont la NSA elle-mme) ont confirm les faits


 Oui, oui. Ils le disent haut et fort : Nous contrlons tout.

----------


## Mercenary Developer

Bonjour !

Ah bin une info juste le jour ou je bricolais un script pour crypter les donnes avant de les envoyer dans les nuages.

https://www.facebook.com/notes/serge...44810968948446

Bon c'est sur Facebook mais c'est au cas ou des fdraux Amricains voudraient apporter des commentaires ou volutions sur ces scripts  :;): 

Si vous avez des remarques je suis prenant !

Bonne soire !

----------


## dessma

Petit commentaire, je crois qu'il s'agit plutt de 20 *millions* par anne, pas mal certain qu'ils diraient $20B pour milliard.

----------


## Code62

Aprs les simples dmentis envoys en rponses aux questions de la presse, Larry Page_ (CEO de Google, au cas o...)_ vient de publier un dmenti officiel sur le blog de Google, intitul "What the...?", dans lequel il affirme que sa compagnie n'avait jamais entendu parler de (et encore moins collabor avec) PRISM

Morceau choisi:



> Press reports that suggest that Google is providing open-ended access to our users data are false, period.
> ("Les rapports de presse qui affirment que Google procure un accs libre aux donnes de nos utilisateurs sont faux, point.")


hmmm...

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour

Cette publicite de la presse ,de droite, vise  piloter  bon port le projet de loi d'obama qui vise  legaliser une pratique instauree par w.bush...

Quant aux citoyens et organismes  non-americains ,ils auront  boire et  manger ,vu le nombre.......
Meme les logiciels de base commercialisees par les societes americaines doivent  probablement comporter un bon nbre de lignes de code pour faire ce genre de choses...

----------


## javan00b

Personnellement, je n'ai jamais compris la raction du grand publique...

Je suis un citoyen honnte, je n'ai rien  cacher, tant mieux si on peut pingler des organisations criminels et sauver des vies. Non ?

Et pour la vente d'information et la publicit, peut tre que si on tais un peu mieux duqu sur la publicit, elle aurait une impacte bien moin grande... Personnellement la publicit n'affecte pas mon jugement...

----------


## Code62

> Je suis un citoyen honnte, je n'ai rien  cacher, tant mieux si on peut pingler des organisations criminels et sauver des vies. Non ?


cet argument revient trs frquemment, et il est  la base plein de bon sens, mais...

pour prendre un exemple vraiment "frappant": en 1935, c'tait cool d'etre juif en allemagne, et ils s'en foutaient que le gouvernement le sache, ils ne faisaient rien de mal... 5  10 ans plus tard, ils taient morts pour cette innocente raison...

Peut-etre que maintenant tu t'en fous que le gouvernement ait une dossier qui dit que tu aimes les jeux vidos, ou le jazz, ou le vin, mais qui sait si dans le futur ces activits innocentes que tu aimes ne deviendront pas une raison pour un gouvernement totalitaire de te causer du tort ?


_(disclaimer: je ne suis pas personnellement parano - je suis d'ailleurs sur facebook et G+ sous ma vraie identit - j'argumente surtout dans l'intret du dbat ^^)_

----------


## yann2

Bonsoir




> Et pour la vente d'information et la publicit, peut tre que si on tais un peu mieux duqu sur la publicit, elle aurait une impacte bien moin grande... Personnellement la publicit n'affecte pas mon jugement...


C'est exactement ce que je me dis. En fait, c'est exactement ce que tout le monde se dit. Pourtant il y a de plus en plus de publicits, c'est bizarre  ::aie::  mme sur ce forum on peut trouver de la publicit dguise en "actualit". La presse est pourrie depuis un moment de toute faon.

Sauver des vies est un but louable mais, je ne crois pas que la majorit des affaires criminelles se djouent grce  facebook ou gmail. Dans la vie, on peut *tous* faire des erreurs qu'on regrettent ("que celui qui n'a jamais pch lui jette blablabla"). Internet n'oublie rien !

Dj, aujourd'hui, les recruteurs n'hsitent pas  faire des recherches google sur les candidats qui postulent (c'est au moins vrai dans le secteur IT). Rien  cach, d'accord ! Mais  qui ? Je ne doute pas qu'un gouvernement trouvera bien une utilit  cette masse d'informations (position politique, conviction religieuse, murs, rvolutionnaire, dangereux pour leur socit,  abattre, etc.)

_Big Brother is wathing you_... a veut dire que, justement, il faut tre "honnte". Honnte pour qui ? Pour Big Brother. Ce qui n'est pas honnte pour Big Brother l'est pour personne ! Il n'y a pas que la vulgaire propagande marketing (publicit) qui essaie de nous retourner le cerveau. 

Bref, a me donne froid dans le dos. Heureusement, aujourd'hui il "suffit" de dbrancher la prise et de prendre cong, en ermite, au fin fond d'une fort paisse. Si on continue comme a, a ne sera pas possible encore longtemps. Il existe dj des petites balises pour suivre son enfant  la trace (comme quoi... retourner un cerveau n'est pas si difficile que a  ::mouarf::  )

Yann

----------


## Squisqui

Code62 > B*rdel, il ne s'est encore rien pass et tu atteins dj le point Godwin !  ::aie:: 




> Je suis un citoyen honnte, je n'ai rien  cacher, tant mieux si on peut pingler des organisations criminels et sauver des vies. Non ?


Oui, il est bien connu que les organisations criminels communiquent par Facebook  ::roll:: 
Mme si quelques Kvin se vantent de leurs mfaits, je crois que cela n'est pas couvert par les activits du NSA/FBI.
La question  se poser est : Que veulent-ils faire avec toutes ces donnes ?
Dj pas espionner les chinois, ils ont leurs propres services chinois.

----------


## temoanatini

> personnellement je ne suis pas influenc par la publicit


euh... c'est sans doute ce que tu aimes  te dire. Et peut-tre est-ce vrai ; consciemment.

Par contre, ton inconscient, lui, est truff de ce tu vois, entends, vis au cours de ta journe... donc ...

----------


## redcurve

En gros si je comprends bien tout le monde s'offusque parce que les services de renseignements se renseignent ? Pwa le scoop. Ce genre de choses existent dans tout les pays, rien de nouveau sous le soleil.

----------


## Invit

> Ce genre de choses existent dans tout les pays, rien de nouveau sous le soleil.


Beaucoup de personnes disent a, je trouve que cest faux. Voir la NSA qui avoue et les autres sites qui disent le contraire cest quand mme dstabilisant. Et aucun gouvernement n'a aucun contrle sur les plus grandes sites  part eux.

----------


## herdans

> Je suis un citoyen honnte, je n'ai rien  cacher, tant mieux si on peut pingler des organisations criminels et sauver des vies. Non ?


Quand on doit sacrifier la vie prive de tous les honntes citoyens du _MONDE_ pour les mfaits d'un individu, les *terror*istes ont gagn. Le gouvernement _tranger_ *apeur* qui se *mfie* non seulement de tous ses citoyens, coupables comme innocents, *mais surtout des citoyens du monde entier* qui les traitent de manire identique , ne mrite pas notre respect. Les dictateurs ne sont pas loin...

Balades toi  poil, dis dans le journal, avec qui tu couches et quand, combien tu gagnes, pour qui tu votes, qui tu dtestes, que ton patron est un %!$ , que t'as chop des morpions  cause de X. Toujours rien  cacher?

----------


## redcurve

> Beaucoup de personnes disent a, je trouve que cest faux. Voir la NSA qui avoue et les autres sites qui disent le contraire cest quand mme dstabilisant. Et aucun gouvernement n'a aucun contrle sur les plus grandes sites  part eux.


Aucun gouvernement, attends STOP ah mince les anglais eux aussi ont des accs ... En France les communications sont aussi sous surveillance, rien de nouveau sous le soleil une fois de plus. Les services de renseignements font du bah du renseignement quoi ^^

----------


## Invit

La France nous espionne avec France Telecom youpi !
Srieusement, AUCUN gouvernement  part les US ont un tel contrle, point barre.

----------


## nikau6

> Personnellement, je n'ai jamais compris la raction du grand publique...
> 
> Je suis un citoyen honnte, je n'ai rien  cacher, tant mieux si on peut pingler des organisations criminels et sauver des vies. Non ?
> 
> Et pour la vente d'information et la publicit, peut tre que si on tais un peu mieux duqu sur la publicit, elle aurait une impacte bien moin grande... Personnellement la publicit n'affecte pas mon jugement...


a n'est pas parce que tu vis dans un tat  dmocratique(enfin presque) aujourd'hui qu'il faille t'imaginer qu'il en sera toujours ainsi pour toi, pour tes enfants, tes petits enfants, ect... Qui sait de quoi l'avenir sera fait ? Beaucoup de choses peuvent arriver.  Les gouvernements occidentaux d'aujourd'hui sont devenus dmocratique  par la force, pas par consentement des personnes de pouvoir. Rien n'est dfinitivement acquit. Donc il est plutt prudent que de faire attention  ce que ceux qui nous gouvernes n'aient pas entre les mains des moyens de contrle trop pousss.
J'ai souvent entendu dire qu'avec les cartes d'identit actuelle, la rsistance qui a eu lieu en France  en 39-45, n'aurait pas pu avoir lieu, ou aurait t beaucoup, beaucoup plus difficile, donc imagine ce que serait une dictature avec les moyens de contrle actuel, ce serait l'enfer sur terre comme l'humanit ne l'a encore jamais connu...

----------


## pierre-y

Mais du coup, a va devoir tre signal dans les condition d'utilisation, sinon a fleure le procs a tout va?

----------


## SBSTP

Avez-vous remarqu que tous les laptops sont maintenants vendus avec des webcams? Je ne serait pas surprit que Windows/Mac envoie des photos des gens  la NSA.

----------


## herdans

> Avez-vous remarqu que tous les laptops sont maintenants vendus avec des webcams? Je ne serait pas surprit que Windows/Mac envoie des photos des gens  la NSA.


La webcam, c'est l'tape 2  ::roll::  D'abord, ils font un premier filtrage grce aux mails, parce que c'est plus facile  analyser informatiquement. Faut suivre un peu  ::zoubi::

----------


## kOrt3x

a me fait marrer quand ils disent qu'ils n'espionnent pas les amricains... comme si il y avait pas de terroristes chez eux...

----------


## StefGac

Ok, pour les fans du "je n'ai rien  cacher", pouvez vous nous donner les renseignements suivants sur un site publique ?
- CNI,
- feuilles d'imposition( toutes les feuilles depuis des annes)
- fiches de salaire( toute)
- allocation CAF( tout)
- le graphe complet de vos liens familiaux et amicaux
- livret de famille
- vos relevs bancaires et mme ceux de l'tranger(tout)
- vos relevs d'autoroute si vous en avez ou tout mode de transport.
- si vous avez des maitresses ou des amants, leur identit(s)
- vos factures et relevs tlphoniques
- vos vices en dtail(alcool, drogue, jeu, sexe etc )
- vos activits extra professionnelles
- le dtail de vos journes donc votre page Facebook explicitement renseigne
- le dtail de vos remboursements maladie
- vos dossiers mdicaux

et bien sr tout ce qui vous concerne et qui n'est pas mentionn ici.

Par la mme occasion, si vous tes pas trop loin, nous viendrons de temps
en temps chez vous comme a pour fouiller un peu dans vos placards.

Pourquoi ? comme a.. pour voir..puisque vous n'avez rien  cacher, a doit pas vous poser problme, non ?

Allez  bientt.

----------


## Itachi_93

Merde, maintetant le FBI et la CIA vont savoir que je suis un pdobear membre d'un groupe terroriste rvolutionnaire anti-illuminati pro-lgalisation de la mari! Ils vont venir me kidnapper durant la nuit et tout le monde va m'oublier!  ::mouarf:: 

Si a continue, ils vont achet Linux et mettre des programmes de surveillance dedans!  ::aie::

----------


## Itachi_93

> Ok, pour les fans du "je n'ai rien  cacher", pouvez vous nous donner les renseignements suivants sur un site publique ?
> - CNI,
> - feuilles d'imposition( toutes les feuilles depuis des annes)
> - fiches de salaire( toute)
> - allocation CAF( tout)
> - le graphe complet de vos liens familiaux et amicaux
> - livret de famille
> - vos relevs bancaires et mme ceux de l'tranger(tout)
> - vos relevs d'autoroute si vous en avez ou tout mode de transport.
> ...


Il y a une diffrence entre mettre en publique et le fait que ce ne soit pas publique mais qu'une agence gouvernementale regarde.
Quel est le rapport avec donner nos renseignements sur un site publique?
D'ailleurs il y a des trucs dans ce que tu cite que je vois bien des gens mettre en public.
Mes feuilles d'imposition ne sont pas sur internet et srement pas publique et de toute faon qu'est-ce que a fait que la police fouille l-dedans. Tu crois qu'il y a un parano qui travail l qui va se mettre  voler ton identit?
Et d'ailleurs non, je n'ai aucun vice et je m'en fou qu'on vienne fouiller dans mes placars. Oh non! On va dcouvrire que je cache un tas de dildo de 10" et du tentacle yaoi!

----------


## kain_tn

> Et d'ailleurs non, je n'ai aucun vice et je m'en fou qu'on vienne fouiller dans mes placars. Oh non! On va dcouvrire que je cache un tas de dildo de 10" et du tentacle yaoi!


Pour quelqu'un qui n'a aucun vice, tu as l'air bien renseign  ::D: 


(OK, je suis dj dehors)

----------


## Itachi_93

@kain_tn : Je ne considre pas a comme un vice.  :8-):

----------


## rastadidi

> Envoy par javan00b Voir le message
> Personnellement, je n'ai jamais compris la raction du grand publique...
> 
> Je suis un citoyen honnte, je n'ai rien  cacher, tant mieux si on peut pingler des organisations criminels et sauver des vies. Non ?
> 
> Et pour la vente d'information et la publicit, peut tre que si on tais un peu mieux duqu sur la publicit, elle aurait une impacte bien moin grande... Personnellement la publicit n'affecte pas mon jugement...


et donc, le jour ou les autorit dcide (attention, exemple aussi intelligent que ta reponse !) que :
- il est interdit, retroactivement, de boire du caf, peine de mort a la cl
- marcher dans la rue de nuit sans drogation, peine de mort a la cl
- ecouter de la musique ne provenant pas d'une radio d'etat, peine de mort a la cl
- tout autre exemple absurde montrant le ridicule de tes propos....(le tout, peine de mort a la cl, bien sure !)

Ce jour la tu fais quoi ? Tu n'aura toujours rien a te reprocher  ::aie::  ?
Et si tu es persuad que "nan, mais faut arrter d'etre parano, ce genre de truc n'arriverra jamais !", ben relis quelque bouquins d'histoires (assez rcentes hein), ca te fera du bien !  ::roll:: 

edit : maxi burned  ::mouarf::

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Ok, pour les fans du "je n'ai rien  cacher", pouvez vous nous donner les renseignements suivants sur un site publique ?


- CNI
je n'utilise pas de pseudo...mon n de CNI ne t'apporterai pas grand chose de plus  ::): 

- feuilles d'imposition( toutes les feuilles depuis des annes)
a fait bcp de pices jointes, l'anne dernire j'ai pay 3340

- fiches de salaire( toute)
je suis travailleur non salari  ::):  je me verse 500 par mois  ::): 

- allocation CAF( tout)
ZERO, elles ont t suspendues  cause de l'URSSAF qui n'a pas trait mon dossier  ::aie:: 

- le graphe complet de vos liens familiaux et amicaux
FaceBook ?

- livret de famille
lequel j'en ai 2  ::): 

- vos relevs bancaires et mme ceux de l'tranger(tout)
j'ai pas de compte  l'trang, et je suis propritaire d'une dette pour une bel appartement  Villeneuve d'Ascq ( louer d'ailleurs)

- vos relevs d'autoroute si vous en avez ou tout mode de transport.
c'est quoi un relev d'autoroute ? toute faon y'a pas d'autoroute  la Runion  ::): 

- si vous avez des maitresses ou des amants, leur identit(s)
personne

- vos factures et relevs tlphoniques
MobiCarte  ::): 

- vos vices en dtail(alcool, drogue, jeu, sexe etc )
tout a et quelques autres

- vos activits extra professionnelles
cf ci-dessus

- le dtail de vos journes donc votre page Facebook explicitement renseigne
ma journe n'est pas sur FaceBook, elle est ici  ::): 

- le dtail de vos remboursements maladie
jamais malade  ::): 

- vos dossiers mdicaux
cf ci-dessus

la grosse diffrence entre a et PRISM, c'est que l je dcide de le dire, PRISM vient chercher l'info.

Je vous invite aussi  lire "Matin BRUN" de Franck Pavloff...et de vous dbarrasser de votre chat...sait-on jamais  ::):

----------


## Guilp

> Il y a une diffrence entre mettre en publique et le fait que ce ne soit pas publique mais qu'une agence gouvernementale regarde.
> Quel est le rapport avec donner nos renseignements sur un site publique?
> D'ailleurs il y a des trucs dans ce que tu cite que je vois bien des gens mettre en public.
> Mes feuilles d'imposition ne sont pas sur internet et srement pas publique et de toute faon qu'est-ce que a fait que la police fouille l-dedans. Tu crois qu'il y a un parano qui travail l qui va se mettre  voler ton identit?
> Et d'ailleurs non, je n'ai aucun vice et je m'en fou qu'on vienne fouiller dans mes placars. Oh non! On va dcouvrire que je cache un tas de dildo de 10" et du tentacle yaoi!


Sauf que la correspondance (et donc les e-mails) est sens tre quelque chose de lgalement priv. Donc ce qui est dedans est aussi priv que ce qu'il y a dans notre placard  la maison.

----------


## niarkyzator

@Javan00b

Ouais ouais ... j'ai un copain chinois qui disait pareil !

----------


## Carhiboux

> Je suis un citoyen honnte, je n'ai rien  cacher, tant mieux si on peut pingler des organisations criminels et sauver des vies. Non ?


Je vous recommande alors chaudement la lecture du clbre roman de Georges Orwell : 1984 .

C'est videment de la fiction, mais cela peut vous donner une ide du risque que reprsente le contrle de l'information par un gouvernement. Si dmocratique qu'il se considre  la base...

----------


## Carhiboux

> La France nous espionne avec France Telecom youpi !
> Srieusement, AUCUN gouvernement  part les US ont un tel contrle, point barre.


Ha bon? Vous en tes surs?

La Libye, du temps de Khadafi avait mis en place un systme de surveillance, mis en place par des Francais.

Et on ne parle ici "que" de la Libye... mme si conomiquement, c'tait un tat prospre  dfaut d'tre trop dmocratique. 

Quid de la Chine, qui  un rseau domestique ferm? Qui  "convaincu" les grands groupes de leur laisser filtrer leurs rsultats. Google  voulu faire la forte tte mais est vite rentr dans le rang. 

Le fichage des dissidents politiques y est une pratique courante que le parti ne cherche mme pas vraiment  dissimuler. Weibo (le twitter chinois) subi des purges rgulires. Etc... 

En Europe, il y a une forte interconnexion des rseaux nationaux, la surveillance est donc plus difficile  mettre en place. Mais je ne doute pas qu'il y en ait une. 

Sans parler d'echelon auquel est associ des pays europens... http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echelon

Bref, tout est surveill, et il n'y a pas que les USA qui peuvent le faire... mme si ils sont probablement en avance ou qu'en tout cas, c'est sur eux qu'on en sait le plus.

----------


## nikau6

Nan mais vous ne vous rendez pas compte les mecs, c'est vachement important cette surveillance, c'est pour nous protger contre les terroristes quand mme, tu vois...? 
Donc c'est vachement important.
Moi, j'en ai marre de me sentir menac, moi j'ai peur la, tu vois...? Je n'en peux plus de devoir regarder partout autour de moi quand je sort, de devoir regarder sous mon sige partout ou je m'assois, au cas ou il y aurait une bombe...! Je veux me sentir en scurit.
Le dernier attentat en France il a comme mme eu lieu il y a pas si longtemps, c'tait en...1995, tu vois..., a fait seulement 18 ans..!
Donc c'est normal que je me sente menac...et moi je suis parfaitement d'accord pour que l'on espionne ma vie, a me fait me sentir mieux, j'ai l'impression que l'on soccupe de moi, que l'on prend soin de moi, que ma vie compte pour eux, a me fait me sentir mieux quoi..., tu vois...?

ps:
Autre chose : Depuis toujours les services de renseignement djouent plusieurs attentats sur le territoire chaque anne, donc rien de nouveau sous le soleil, la seule diffrence c'est qu'avant ils n'en parlaient pas pour ne pas effrayer les populations, alors qu'aujourd'hui ils font l'inverse, pourquoi ?
Pour vous faire peur, et pourquoi ? Pour que vous leurs ouvriez les portes de vos placards sans broncher...!

----------


## kdmbella

J'avoue ne pas tre surpris (c'est le contraire qui m'aurait tonn  ::aie:: ) si on combine  a le Patriot Act alors la boucle est boucle!  chacun donc de savoir quoi mettre en ligne en terme d'information ou de donnes  ::calim2::

----------


## Aurelien.Regat-Barrel

> Je suis un citoyen honnte, je n'ai rien  cacher, tant mieux si on peut pingler des organisations criminels et sauver des vies. Non ?


Tourne la question  l'envers : qu'est-ce qui te fait dire que les personnes qui ont accs  toutes ces donnes sont honntes, elles ? Qui te dit qu'au contraire, cela ne permet pas de prserver et de renforcer la corruption au plus haut sommet de l'Etat ? Qui te dit que ce ne sont pas essentiellement des gens honntes et courageux (journalistes srieux, associations anti-corruption, etc...) qui subissent les abus de ce systme ? Sans parler de lespionnage industriel (toi, simple employ honnte d'une socit de pointe, tu peux tre cibl).

Bref : que penser d'un gouvernement qui est obsd par le contrle et lespionnage en secret de ses citoyens honntes ? Pourquoi avoir aussi peur de ceux qu'il est cens servir ?




> Personnellement la publicit n'affecte pas mon jugement...


Moi aussi j'aurais dis a quand il y a quelques annes. Et puis, petit  petit, j'ai dcouvert avec effroi combien mes gots et mes comportements avaient t faonns par la pub depuis que je suis tout petit. Ca prend des annes pour se dconditionner. Mais encore faut-il en prendre conscience. C'est le plus dur je crois.

----------


## CHbox

> et donc, le jour ou les autorit dcide (attention, exemple aussi intelligent que ta reponse !) que :
> - il est interdit, retroactivement, de boire du caf, peine de mort a la cl
> - marcher dans la rue de nuit sans drogation, peine de mort a la cl
> - ecouter de la musique ne provenant pas d'une radio d'etat, peine de mort a la cl
> - tout autre exemple absurde montrant le ridicule de tes propos....(le tout, peine de mort a la cl, bien sure !)
> 
> Ce jour la tu fais quoi ? Tu n'aura toujours rien a te reprocher  ?
> Et si tu es persuad que "nan, mais faut arrter d'etre parano, ce genre de truc n'arriverra jamais !", ben relis quelque bouquins d'histoires (assez rcentes hein), ca te fera du bien ! 
> 
> edit : maxi burned


Je suis plutt d'accord (sans partir dans les histoires de peine de mort aussi vite), en effet tant que ce genre de pratique ne concerne que "chasser les mchants" on peut difficilement donner tord et mme au contraire on a envie de dire "dployez tout les moyens possibles, je n'ai aucun problme  montrer patte blanche", le soucis c'est que c'est donner un pouvoir trs important  une autorit qui est loin d'tre neutre, et le jour o cette autorit dcide qu'on devient hors-la-loi pour quelque chose qui aujourd'hui semble naturel (a peut escalader rapidement et on peut le constater rgulirement avec des lois liberticides), l on regrette d'avoir donn tellement de pouvoir. Le problme supplmentaire ici c'est qu'en plus ce sont des organisations des US, les US ne sont pas le monde et peuvent trs bien dcrts, avec le temps, que la terre entire doit se plier  leurs 4 volonts. 

Si on ne dit jamais stop, et bien a avance, a avance, demain le contrle total des communications, aprs-demain le scan automatique des personnes  l'entre de chaque btiment, rduire l'accs  internet, obliger  la dnonciation, et ainsi de suite "pour le bien de tous", la vie prive est importante dans le faonnement d'une personnalit unique, entraver cette vie priv c'est entraver la diversit. 

il faut lutter contre les "mchants" (mme si l encore cette notion dpend du point de vue, qui a dit que le FBI taient des anges?), mais il ne faut pas partir dans l'excs inverse o tout le monde devient l'ennemi potentiel, il y a un quilibre difficile (impossible?)  trouver, et cette surveillance commence  pencher srieusement du mauvais ct.

----------


## Traroth2

> Personnellement, je n'ai jamais compris la raction du grand publique...
> 
> Je suis un citoyen honnte, je n'ai rien  cacher, tant mieux si on peut pingler des organisations criminels et sauver des vies. Non ?
> 
> Et pour la vente d'information et la publicit, peut tre que si on tais un peu mieux duqu sur la publicit, elle aurait une impacte bien moin grande... Personnellement la publicit n'affecte pas mon jugement...


Donc, si je rsume, tu trouves que le risque terroriste justifie l'espionnage systmatique de l'ensemble de la population ? Heureusement que ton avis n'est pas rpandu...
Et le secret de cette politique, il se justifie comment, au fait ? Si c'est tellement bien, pourquoi faut-il que a soit secret ? Parce que les terroristes, eux, se mfieront de toute manire, hein !

----------


## berceker united

> Personnellement, je n'ai jamais compris la raction du grand publique...
> 
> Je suis un citoyen honnte, je n'ai rien  cacher, tant mieux si on peut pingler des organisations criminels et sauver des vies. Non ?
> 
> Et pour la vente d'information et la publicit, peut tre que si on tais un peu mieux duqu sur la publicit, elle aurait une impacte bien moin grande... Personnellement la publicit n'affecte pas mon jugement...


Bonjour

Je pense que vous n'avez pas compris l ou se trouve le problme.
Vous dite que vous n'avez rien  cacher, mais comme 95% des utilisateurs. Mais ce qui peut vous sembler sans intrt pour vous peut l'tre pour une autre entit et a peut se retourner contre vous. L'usurpation d'identit est un vrai flaux de nos jour. Imaginez seulement quelqu'un exploite votre espace pour faire n'importe quoi. Comme vous l'avez dit, la publicit. Vous pensez tre solide face  la pub mais elle vous a de manire ou du autre.
Le cot : j'ai rien  cach ne justifie pas qu'on fouille chez vous sous prtexte qu'il cherche des terroristes.



Petite chose : Vous pensez rellement que c'est qu'aux Usa que a se passe ? Croyez-moi, la France est loin d'tre un ange sur ce sujet. La diffrence c'est qu'ils communiquent pas. La Cnil a autant de pouvoir qu'un poisson sur la terme ferme.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

* Boundless Informant  : loutil de data-mining derrire PRISM*
*La NSA regrette que le dbat sur son  programme de surveillance ne soit pas plus raisonn*

_Mise  jour du 10/06/13_

Le Guardian continue ses rvlations sur laffaire des portes drobes dans plusieurs services Cloud amricains (Google, Facebook, etc.) qui permettraient, en substance,  la NSA daccder aux donnes quelle souhaite quand elle le souhaite.

Le quotidien britannique revient aujourdhui sur _ Boundless Informant_ , un outil de data-mining particulirement puissant qui permettrait  lagence fdrale de renseignement danalyser les donnes critiques.

Loutil traiterait en temps rel les mta-donnes du flot quotidien de documents qui passent par les services hbergs pour en extraire et cibler les plus pertinents.

_ Boundless Informant_  permettrait galement de localiser ces donnes en les modlisant sur une carte du monde - idal pour cibler et consulter dans le dtail celles qui viennent de pays potentiellement sensibles.

Une capture dcran montre que ce sont en tout 97 milliards de documents et de fichiers qui sont passs dans les mailles du logiciel sur le seul mois de mars 2013 (autrement dit ceux qui ont fait lobjet dun rapport ou dune consultation par la NSA).

Les pays les plus viss par l'agence seraient, dans lordre : lIran, le Pakistan et la Jordanie (_ une des plus proches allis des tats-Unis dans le monde arabe_ , note le quotidien britannique). Suivent l'gypte et lInde.


*Image The Guardian*
Dautres documents que s'est procur le journal semblent prouver que la NSA est capable daffiner ses analyses en allant jusqu dterminer ladresse IP des personnes ayant mis en ligne les donnes. Un point que lagence avait ni le mois dernier.

Et cest ce point qui cre actuellement le plus la polmique aux tats-Unis. 

Lagence avait en effet assur aux snateurs ne pas pouvoir dire avec prcision combien damricains taient surveills  et lesquels - justement parce que ses outils navaient pas une granularit danalyse suffisante pour une localisation prcise.

Une affirmation remise en cause par le Guardian.

En rponse, Judith Emmel, porte-parole de la NSA, regrette que les allgations autour du programme PRISM soient faites hors contexte et quelles crent un climat passionnel rendant impossible tout dbat raisonnable sur les objectifs de ce programme.


*Source* : _The Guardian_

----------


## nikau6

Ouais mais attendez... ! H..! Il ne faut pas oublier que c'est pour leur propre scurit tout a !
N'oubliez pas que nous sommes menacs , que chacun d'entre nous est menac.., que les ennemis sont nombreux et  nos portes. Donc en situation d'urgence, mesures exceptionnelles, normal, non ?

 ::roll:: 

De quel ennemi parle t-on exactement ? Quelle est cette menace nouvelle et terrible qui leur impose de prendre de telle mesure ? Quelqu'un peu rpondre..?

----------


## YvesT75

Pas exactement le mme sujet mais extrmement proche, li, et tout aussi important.
Il n'y a aucune fatalit technique ou lgale  la goinfrerie actuelle d'informations personnelles sur les "profils utilisateurs", ni  l'utilisation de vrais noms plus ou moins impose, etc.
Et *aucun besoin d'ID unique* partag entre les services par utilisateur pour que les choses fonctionnent "sans friction".

Par contre clairement besoin d'un nouveau rle, d'une notion de "sphre prive" ou compte pour les donnes cls, sparation des rles, plusieurs organisations dans le rle, et possibilit de dmnager.
D'autre part aucune loi "dfensive ou contraignante sur l'existant" ne fonctionnera.
http://iiscn.wordpress.com/2011/06/2...mauvaise-idee/
(IDeNum : dossier repris actuellement par Fleur Pellerin)

----------


## bombseb

> De quel ennemi parle t-on exactement ? Quelle est cette menace nouvelle et terrible qui leur impose de prendre de telle mesure ? Quelqu'un peu rpondre..?


Mais les terroristes bien sur  ::mrgreen:: 
Et demain les dissidents politiques (les gens qui oseront surfer sur des sites d'information alternatives par exemple) verront dbarquer les flics  6h du mat et seront parqus dans des camps de la FEMA. Et les franais ne seront pas pargns je pense

Oh brave new world...

----------


## r0d

Derrire cette question de donnes prives, je pense que se cache une problmatique plus profonde, mais galement plus diffuse: celle du rle de l'tat.

Selon la conception d'un tat dmocratique  l'poque des lumires, l'tat est sens servir le peuple. C'est la vision humaniste de la dmocratie: le peuple ordonne, l'tat applique. C'est une vision idaliste de la dmocratie, certes, mais en tant que tel, elle permet de donner des repres. Les champs imbriqus de la politique, de l'thique et de la morale sont trop complexes pour que l'on puisse les apprhender tel quel, c'est pourquoi nous avons besoin de repres, des marqueurs, pour nous aider  analyser des problmatiques et se forger une opinion.

Et cette histoire de contrle des citoyens par l'tat montre  quel point l'acceptation originale d'un tat dmocratique a volu. Car selon les lumires, c'est le citoyen qui doit contrler l'tat, et non l'inverse.

Outre les problmes concrets (les informations qui nous concernent peuvent tomber entre de mauvaises mains), se pose la question de dterminer les formes des socits que nous mettons en place et que nous laisserons  nos descendants. On ne peut pas, d'un ct, prner la libert et la dmocratie, et d'un autre laisser aux institutions le pouvoir de nous contrler.

La libert est un concept qui est universel sinon il n'est pas: soit tout le monde est libre, soit personne ne l'est. Et mme ceux qui ont des choses  cacher doivent tre autant libres que ceux qui n'ont rien  cacher. La morale, l'thique, et mme les lois voluent continuellement. Ce qui est accept aujourd'hui ne le sera peut-tre plus demain. Nous ne pouvons refuser le droit aux citoyens de ne pas rendre public ce qu'il souhaite ne pas rendre public, c'est un droit fondamental sans lequel la notion d'tat de droit disparaitrait. D'ailleurs si l'on se rfre  la notion d'tat de droit, alors bon nombre de pratiques des gouvernements actuels seraient condamnable. Ce que je veux dire, c'est que les modles de socits sont constamment en mouvement et que le respect de certains de leurs aspects (justice, dmocratie, libert) doivent tre constamment dfendus sinon rien ne nous assure qu'ils ne disparaitront pas.

Nous ne sommes plus dans des systmes fodaux, et dfendre un idal ne signifie pas prendre les armes. Le simple fait de rflchir  un problme,  essayer de dresser une pense critique (critique ne veut pas forcment dire ngatif, on peut critiquer quelque chose mais l'approuver) et d'exprimer son opinion est dj un acte politique.

----------


## athlon64

Bonjour,
Si ce n'tait que pour surveiller les mchants,  la limite on peut encore comprendre. Mais c'est souvent pour espionner les entreprises trangres, leur piquer des infos confidentielles, des secrets dfenses, ou encore espionner  des fins  lectorales. 

Certaines entreprises et banques remercient mme publiquement la NSA pour service rendu. Plus de la moiti des 100 plus riches entits sont des entreprises et non des Etats. Espionner un chef d'entreprise par exemple n'est donc pas anodin...

La paranoa s'empare du monde numrique avec ces rvlations, et certains pensent que les logiciels de Windows sont en partie fabriqus par des espions ou membres de la NSA. Pour linux j'ai encore rien lu dessus mais pour  Windows a ne m'tonnerait pas. Je parie mme que certains cracks logiciels sont fabriqus par ce genre d'agence.

A mon avis ils doivent rcolter tellement d'infos que la difficult ne serait mme pas des les trouver, mais comment analyser une telle quantit  pour en sortir des trucs  potables...

DSK ou Berlusconi par exemple, il suffisait de les menacer avec "vous approuvez  une telle loi sinon on rvle toutes vos cochonneries" ; encore plus malin, "on est au courant qu'une certaine personne va publier ces infos, mais si vous signez ce contrat en faveur de cette entreprise US, on vous aidera  empcher cela".

Les technologies sont censs amener l'espce humaine   un ge d'or, mais je suis presque sr que tout  a finira mal, si l'thique ne s'impose. ::cry::

----------


## YvesT75

> le peuple ordonne, l'tat applique. C'est une vision idaliste de la dmocratie, certes, mais en tant que tel, elle permet de donner des repres. Les champs imbriqus de la politique, de l'thique et de la morale sont trop complexes pour que l'on puisse les apprhender tel quel, c'est pourquoi nous avons besoin de repres, des marqueurs, pour nous aider  analyser des problmatiques et se forger une opinion.


Vous parlez d'un excutif renvers l ? (sinon tout  fait d'accord sur le fond)

L'tat dmocratique c'est aussi beaucoup l'tat de droit, c'est  dire dfinition de ces lois, et pouvoir judiciaire bas sur ces lois. (et aussi la police)

Or dans le contexte internet (sans doute pas mal du au viol du terme virtuel depuis les nineties) on croit que c'est ailleurs, o je ne sais quoi.

Alors qu'il y aurait vraiment besoin de lois, et en particulier dans la dfinition de rles cls.

Typiquement autour de "gestionnaires de donnes cls utilisateurs"(ou aucun besoin d'ID unik partag entre les services n'est ncessaire) :
http://iiscn.wordpress.com/2011/06/2...mauvaise-idee/

Et ventuellement exactement le mme rle pour :
http://iiscn.wordpress.com/2011/05/1...merique-draft/

Aussi par exemple utilisable pour des choses comme :
http://iiscn.wordpress.com/2011/06/1...eparer-lemail/

La culture Amricaine (que je connais pas mal), est diffrente par rapport  tout cela, par exemple Duns & Bradstreet est  la fois une socit ct en bourse, et la numrotation mme si gre par D&B une norme ISO, et aussi le numro "INSEE" US plus ou moins.

----------


## Traroth2

> En gros si je comprends bien tout le monde s'offusque parce que les services de renseignements se renseignent ? Pwa le scoop. Ce genre de choses existent dans tout les pays, rien de nouveau sous le soleil.


L'espionnage systmatique de toute la population tasunienne par leurs propres services de renseignement, rien de nouveau ?

Tu es conscient que a veut dire que le gouvernement considre sa propre population comme un ennemi ?

----------


## Traroth2

> Ouais mais attendez... ! H..! Il ne faut pas oublier que c'est pour leur propre scurit tout a !
> N'oubliez pas que nous sommes menacs , que chacun d'entre nous est menac.., que les ennemis sont nombreux et  nos portes. Donc en situation d'urgence, mesures exceptionnelles, normal, non ?
> 
> 
> 
> De quel ennemi parle t-on exactement ? Quelle est cette menace nouvelle et terrible qui leur impose de prendre de telle mesure ? Quelqu'un peu rpondre..?

----------


## Traroth2

D'une manire gnrale, il faut relativiser ces histoires de terrorisme. Les accidents domestiques font des milliers de fois plus de victimes et que font les autorits ?

Rien.

----------


## Loceka

> Pour linux j'ai encore rien lu dessus mais pour  Windows a ne m'tonnerait pas. Je parie mme que certains cracks logiciels sont fabriqus par ce genre d'agence.


C'est mme sr... :


> Prs de six mois aprs que laffaire ait t publie dans Rue89 et savament touffe par les services de Microsoft, et  peine une semaine aprs la promotion de la principale instigatrice, alors DG de Microsoft Tunisie, Salwa Smaoui, laffaire de laide apporte par Microsoft dans lespionnage de la population Tunisienne rebondit. Cest la publication dun cble Wikileaks issu de lambassade amricaine de Tunis, qui conclu un long expos concernant le contrat que nous avions fait fuiter avec le mme constat : derrire ce contrat se cache un deal entre le gant de Redmond et le gouvernement de Ben Ali, destin, entre autres choses,  espionner la population Tunisienne (et accessoirement,  touffer le logiciel libre).

----------


## camus3

Toute cette histoire ne changera pas grand chose. 

Le grand public s'en fout. 

Les entreprises qui ont comme exigence la scurit de leurs donnes utilisent dja des prestataires sens tre totalement hors de porte des services secrets US.(entreprises d'armements , grands comptes,etc ...).

Qui va supprimer son compte Facebook / Google ou rendre son iphone ou son macbook et son compte Apple associ  cause de cette histoire ? Personne.

D'un point de vue purement informatif , cette histoire a un grand intrt cependant.

----------


## coolspot

De toute faon les gens qui sortent qu'ils n'ont rien  cach c'est un mensonge parce que ca n'existe pas des gens qui n'ont rien  cach.

Chaque tre humain  quelque chose  cacher, ca s'appelle sa vie prive.  ::ccool:: 


Sinon dj je suis content d'avoir entrepris la libration de mes donnes qu'elle soit local en migrant vers GNU/Linux et des format de donnes libre ou distante en me dbarrassant des service comme gmail/google calendars etc... pour les transfrer vers owncloud, serveur de mail sur mon hbergement web en France, startpage pour les recherche web etc...

----------


## nikau6

En fait..le vrai problme,..la vraie raison de tout cela, parce qu'il y a forcment une raison  tout cela, c'est qu'ils ont peur de leur propre population.
Ils en ont peur tous simplement parce qu'ils se rendent bien compte qu'ils ne remplissent plus leurs rles, qu'ils ne sont plus du tout au service de leur peuple, qu'ils servent d'autres interets,..et que, en mme temps,  la colre monte. 
Et ils veulent le garder ce pouvoir, ils ne veulent pas le perdre, ils ne veulent ni le perdre, ni changer leurs comportements. Ils veulent continuer  avoir le beurre, l'argent du beurre, et le cul du peuple... Ils vont continuer leur petit cirque jusqu ce que a pte, ils vont continuer  se foutre de nos gueules jusqu'au bout, jusqu ce qu'on les vire  coup de pompe dans le cul !
Et ils se prparent  a. Ils se prparent  l'invitable, et en toute bonne foi je pense. Ils sont , je pense, persuads qu'il va falloir dfendre le pays contre le peuple en colre, pour le bien du pays...
Ils n'ont pas du tout conscience dtre le problme. Et ils va falloir le leur faire comprendre...! ::fessee::

----------


## YvesT75

a vous paraitra peut-tre avoir aucun rapport, mais il y a un mythe encore trs prgnant  l'poque actuelle, qui  mon avis a son importance en "toile de fond" dans toute cette affaire.

On pourrait le rsumer par :

""premier choc ptrolier = Yom Kippour/embargo Arabe= gopolitique = rien  voir avec les contraintes gologiques"

C'est par exemple comme cela que c'est labellis sur le graphique ci dessous (et quasiment tous dans le genre) :



Alors que de fait, le premier choc ptrolier est beaucoup plus la consquence ditecte du pic de production des US ayant eu lieu fin 1970.


Il manque la remonte rcente "tight oil"(ou ptrole de schiste) sur ce graphique, mais remonte trs relative, et aucun expert srieux ne pense que a remontera au niveau de 1970.

Rsum en fin de post :
http://iiscn.wordpress.com/2011/05/0...e-et-lenergie/

Et voir en particulier interview de James Akins (ambassadeur Amricain en Arabie Saoudite  l'poque)  24:10 dans la partie 2 du documentaire "la face cache du ptrole", video ds le post ci dessus. (ou  partir de 18:00 pour l'pisode premier choc)

Pourquoi un rapport ? Car la gopolitique actuelle, qu'on le veuille ou non tourne toujours (et de plus en plus d'une certaine manire) autour du ptrole, et donc les tensions, la CIA, etc.
Mais aussi la crise conomique, et donc problmes domestiques potentiels.

----------


## athlon64

> Sinon dj je suis content d'avoir entrepris la libration de mes donnes qu'elle soit local en migrant vers GNU/Linux et des format de donnes libre ou distante en me dbarrassant des service comme gmail/google calendars etc...


Quand on parle de paranoa c'est   raison, car qui te dit que l o tu vas ce ne sont pas les mmes qui sont derrire  ::P: 




> ...
> 
> Les entreprises qui ont comme exigence la scurit de leurs donnes utilisent dja des prestataires sens tre totalement hors de porte des services secrets US.(entreprises d'armements , grands comptes,etc ...)


Je pense que tu as tout rsum... j*e te rappelle que celui qui a rvl ce gros dossier est un prestataire de la NSA...*

Et aussi tu n'as sans doute pas oubli, il y a quelques temps les grosses vagues d'attaques des sites hautement scuriss et des vols de donnes confidentielles des entreprises suivantes : Sony, LinkedIn, Sega, Pentagone, FBI(ce dernier avait dmenti malgr la publication des donnes par AntiSec) , le ministre de l'conomie et des finances franais  Bercy....

Certains de ces hacking datent de quelques mois seulement...

Une faille (Java, activeX, ...), il suffit que ces entreprises utilisent ces technologies pour tre exposes, et si ce n'est pas le cas, c'est l'humain qui faillit... La protection  100% n'existe pas.

----------


## Thorna

Je ne parviens pas  comprendre pourquoi ce genre de nouvelle provoque encore la surprise !
Non seulement cette pratique est inscrite dans le droit amricain, et donc bien sr qu'ils s'en servent... mais encore je n'ai toujours pas russi  comprendre comment on pouvait viter que tout ce qu'on envoie en ligne soit lu par quelqu'un quelque part ! A part chiffrer tout a avec des outils dont le professionnel indpendant ne dispose pas (et encore moins le particulier), mais surtout dont ses clients ne disposent pas non plus. Outil qui de plus ne met  l'abri que des curieux amateurs...

----------


## math_lab

Grce a cette news, j'ai appris que malgr qu'ils soient des pros de l'information, la NSA fait des powerpoint trs moches...  ::roll:: 

Le reste est bien videmment sans surprise. C'est l'invitable 'feature creep' que l'on voit sur toutes les technologies de linformation combin avec le fait que les mesures exceptionnelles (genre post 9/11) deviennent la norme, et qu'au bout du compte, tout le monde finit par l'accepter.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*PRISM : clairages et dmenti officiel de Google, Facebook et Yahoo*
*la source de la fuite des documents classs secrets rvle au grand jour*

_Mise  jour du 11/06/2013_

Il y a quelques jours, des fuites de documents en provenance du FBI et de la NSA faisaient mention de PRISM, un programme secret du gouvernement amricain qui donnerait un libre accs aux donnes utilisateurs de Google, Facebook ou encore Yahoo pour ne citer que ceux-l.

La publication desdits documents a provoqu l'indignation de ces colosses de l'IT. 

Google a t le premier  ragir  ces  rvlations  par l'entremise de Larry Page, PDG de l'entreprise, ainsi que David Drummond, directeur juridique de la compagnie. Google n'a  _particip  aucun programme secret du gouvernement amricain ou de tout autre gouvernement, qui donnerait un accs  [ses] serveurs_  prcise Larry Page.

Marc Zuckerberg, fondateur et PDG de Facebook, pour sa part qualifie d' outrageuses  les publications des mdias en relation avec PRISM.  _Nous n'avions mme pas entendu parl de PRISM avant hier (rfrence au jour de la publication mdias du projet)_  explique-t-il aprs avoir prcis que Facebook ne permettrait en aucun cas un accs direct  ses serveurs au gouvernement, fut-il amricain ou tranger.

Yahoo assure qu'il ne fournit pas au gouvernement  _un accs direct  nos serveurs, systmes ou rseaux_ .

Dsormais le voile a t lev sur la source de ces informations. Il s'agit dEdward Snowden, un employ ayant travaill pour un prestataire technique  la NSA. Il affirme avoir dlivr ces informations classes secret dfense au Washington Post et au Guardian par acquis de conscience dans une interview accorde au Guardian. Il encourt la prison ferme aux tats-Unis pour avoir rvl ces documents classs.

Le Prsident amricain Barack Obama a dclar qu'il ne pouvait tolrer l'existence de fuites :  _Il y a une raison pour laquelle ces programmes sont classifis_ , rappelle-t-il.  _Personne n'coute vos conversations tlphoniques_  explique-t-il dans le communiqu de presse dans la vido ci-dessous. Actuellement une ptition circule sur le site de la Maison Blanche demandant au Prsident d'accorder sa clmence  Edward Snowden.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rENTl5JKzlQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rENTl5JKzlQ[/ame]
En Europe la situation est trs tendue. Franoise Castex, eurodpute socialiste, demande  la commission europenne si des programmes similaires existent au sein mme de l'Union Europenne, touchant des donnes personnelles de citoyens europens. Le sujet est particulirement sensible puisque les citoyens amricains ne sont pas viss, seuls les trangers (Franais compris) sont pris pour cible. 

Les enjeux sont normes pour ces entreprises, en particulier pour Google. Ce dernier possdant un modle conomique qui repose sur l'utilisation de nos donnes, il est donc ncessaire qu'il tablisse avec les millions d'utilisateurs de ses services une relation de confiance quant  la protection des bribes de leurs vies quotidiennes qu'ils lui confient.

*Sources :* blog Google , ptition pour Edward Snowden , interview au Guardian , questionnaire Franoise Castex ( au format PDF)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Dolmayan

> Ok, pour les fans du "je n'ai rien  cacher", pouvez vous nous donner les renseignements suivants sur un site publique ?
> - CNI,
> - feuilles d'imposition( toutes les feuilles depuis des annes)
> - fiches de salaire( toute)
> - allocation CAF( tout)
> - le graphe complet de vos liens familiaux et amicaux
> - livret de famille
> - vos relevs bancaires et mme ceux de l'tranger(tout)
> - vos relevs d'autoroute si vous en avez ou tout mode de transport.
> ...



C'est pas que j'ai rien  cacher, mais je n'ai rien  publier. 
Le net n'est  mon sens qu'un outils qui me permet de trouver des choses, mais je ne m'en sers pas pour y stocker des choses personnelles.

----------


## Traroth2

*O est Edward Snowden ?*

Ce que je trouve formidable, c'est que Obama russit  dire simultanment qu'il faut mettre fin aux fuites et que ces informations sont fausses. Si les informations sont fausses, c'est qu'il ne s'agit pas de fuites, mais d'affabulation. Ou pour le dire autrement : si ce sont des fuites, c'est que c'est vrai !

----------


## Beanux

C'est intressant ce dont tu parles traroth. La question est qui y gagne dans ces affirmation. Si c'est faux, la NSA a tout interet a valider ces information pour parraitre plus forte qu'elle ne l'est (le gouvernement amricain peut tre moins, a pourrait nuire a ses firmes). Si c'est vrai, il n'y a aucun intrt a le rendre publiquepour quelque partit que ce soit.

Aprs, on se plaint des US, qui font cela "lgalement", maison ne parlera pas e la chine qui elle ouvre via des manire tout a fait illgal pour acqurir des technologie militaires (et qui sait quoi d'autre). Et non a n'est pas un acte isol, "hacker" (dans le sens pirate) est un mtier en chine.

----------


## hn2k5

a doit hrisser le poil de Page et Zuckerberg de rcolter des donnes personnelles sans en faire une utilisation commerciale...
C'est une atteinte  la libre-entreprise et au droit de faire du pognon sur rien du tout. Inadmissible !!
xD

----------


## psykokarl

> C'est pas que j'ai rien  cacher, mais je n'ai rien  publier. 
> Le net n'est  mon sens qu'un outils qui me permet de trouver des choses, mais je ne m'en sers pas pour y stocker des choses personnelles.


Vous tes naf. Les informations sur votre compte qui circulent sur le web sont d'autant plus crdibles qu'elles ne sont pas de votre fait (pour pourriez mentir) mais qu'elles sont le fruit du recoupement d'informations vous concernant fournies par ceux qui sont en relation avec vous. Il ne reste plus qu'a faire le lien entre votre pseudo/ip et votre identit irl.

Par exemple, je "sais" que vous tes stagiaire webmapping. Je pourrais selon la pertinence de vos post valuer la vracit de cette information, valuer votre niveau et connaitre au passage vos opinions diverses. Un admin peut sans souci rcuprer votre ip et si vous tre bien celui que vous prtendez, savoir ou vous habitez, etc. Le stockage de donnes personnelles sur le web est invitable a moins d'tre parano ds sa premire connexion.

Par parano j'entends beaucoup plus parano que moi qui refuse d'entrer mon numro de tlphone portable pour bnficier de soit disantes scurits pour divers services web alors qu'il s'agit manifestement de faciliter la jonction entre ce que laisse de moi sur le mobile et ce que je laisse de moi sur le web...

Souriez, vous tes fich !

----------


## LSMetag

> C'est pas que j'ai rien  cacher, mais je n'ai rien  publier. 
> Le net n'est  mon sens qu'un outils qui me permet de trouver des choses, mais je ne m'en sers pas pour y stocker des choses personnelles.


Croyez moi, Google sait de quel bord politique vous tes, quelle banque vous utilisez. Si vous utilisez Wallet, il connat vos coordonnes bancaires, vos recherches (donc ce que vous pensez, ce sur quoi vous vous renseignez, sur quels sites vous allez,...), si vous avez un tlphone sous Android, l'utilisation qui en est faite, si vous avez une bote gmail, les mails que vous recevez et envoyez,...

Facebook connat vos connaissances ou amis, vos coordonnes, votre parcourt professionnel, vos conversations,...

Toutes ces infos sont  disposition de la NSA. Gnial non ?

----------


## temoanatini

en tout cas il ne semble pas tout  fait  l'aise.

D'autre part, il y a un autre point qui ne veut "pas dire grand chose". Les Etats-Uniens ou ceux qui vivent l-bas sont incapables de faire un attentat contre les Etats-Unis ?

 ::cry:: 

OK, dans ce cas-l vous avez raison de ne pas les surveiller aussi...
 ::langue::

----------


## Code62

> D'autre part, il y a un autre point qui ne veut "pas dire grand chose". Les Etats-Uniens ou ceux qui vivent l-bas sont incapables de faire un attentat contre les Etats-Unis ?
> 
> OK, dans ce cas-l vous avez raison de ne pas les surveiller aussi...


Les citoyens tats-uniens sont protgs par le 4me amendement, qui empeche toute saisie/coute/perquisition/... sans un mandant dlivr par un juge

Donc, le gouvernement amricain n'admettra pas que PRISM puisse cibler aussi ses propres citoyens, mais jusqu' la semaine dernire il n'admettait pas non plus espionner tous les autres...

----------


## YvesT75

Pas exactement le mme sujet mais extrmement proche, li, et tout aussi important.
Il n'y a aucune fatalit technique ou lgale  la goinfrerie actuelle d'informations personnelles sur les "profils utilisateurs", ni  l'utilisation de vrais noms plus ou moins impose, etc.
Et *aucun besoin d'ID unique* partag entre les services par utilisateur pour que les choses fonctionnent "sans friction".

Par contre clairement besoin d'un nouveau rle, d'une notion de "sphre prive" ou compte pour les donnes cls, sparation des rles, plusieurs organisations dans le rle, et possibilit de dmnager.
D'autre part aucune loi "dfensive ou contraignante sur l'existant" ne fonctionnera.
http://iiscn.wordpress.com/2011/06/2...mauvaise-idee/
(IDeNum : dossier repris actuellement par Fleur Pellerin)

----------


## kdmbella

> Yahoo assure qu'il ne fournit pas au gouvernement  un accs direct  nos serveurs, systmes ou rseaux


qu'en est-il d'un* accs indirect* ? je pose juste la question car on passe l  des questions de smantique et connaissant comment les services de communication de ces grands groupes sont rods pour utiliser un vocabulaire "appropri " ce dmenti peut ne pas en tre un  ::aie:: 

Et puis j'aimerais bien croire que les agences de renseignement crachent sur le lieu ou il est le plus facile d'avoir les informations sur un individu au 21me sicle c'est  dire Internet! j'aimerais vraiment les croire !

----------


## lirycs78

Comme si on ne le savais pas avant...
Et franchement on s'en fous. Ca drange ceux qui ont des choses  cacher. Et pour les dfendeurs de la vie prive, ils faudrait peut tre voluer avec son temps ;p

----------


## Jipt

Je me suis fait la mme remarque :



> qu'en est-il d'un* accs indirect* ? je pose juste la question car on passe l  des questions de smantique et connaissant comment les services de communication de ces grands groupes sont rods pour utiliser un vocabulaire "appropri " ce dmenti peut ne pas en tre un  (...)


Yahoo et les autres pourraient trs bien fournir au gouvernement  les bandes de sauvegardes de nos serveurs , style une fois par semaine, et les phrases assassines et scandalises restent nanmoins parfaitement valables...

----------


## YvesT75

Dans le monde aujourd'hui :




> La France est galement tenaille entre deux exigences : favoriser la formidable croissance promise par l'exploitation des donnes personnelles par les entreprises, tout en garantissant leur protection. "Il ne faut pas entraver l'conomie, mais protger les droits personnels" rsume le dput des Charles-Ange Ginesy (UMP).
> 
> Fleur Pellerin, pour sa part, ne semble pas savoir comment rsoudre le dilemme : "les entreprises europennes ne doivent pas tre dsavantages par rapport aux autres sous prtexte qu'elles respectent la loi, mais les donnes des citoyens ne doivent pas tre transfres n'importe o", explique-t-elle.
> 
> Alors, quand, successivement, les dputs socialistes Laurence Dumont et Christian Paul voquent une inscription dans la constitution du principe de protection des donnes personnelles, la ministre dlgue  l'conomie numrique juge l'hypothse "complique", craignant "de figer des principes qui empcheraient l'innovation des entreprises, dans un univers o la technologie volue rapidement".
> 
> QUELQUES PISTES
> 
> Des ides, floues pour la plupart, ont tout de mme t voques pendant le dbat. Patrice Martin-Lalande avance par exemple "l'avantage comparatif" que pourraient retirer aux yeux des consommateurs les entreprises franaises ou europennes plus respectueuses de la vie prive que leurs concurrentes trangres.
> ...


"favoriser la formidable croissance promise par l'exploitation des donnes personnelles par les entreprises"

Quels sont les arguments derrire a ? Exactement le contraire plutt,  mon avis ( part pour 2 ou 3 monstres)
http://iiscn.wordpress.com/2011/06/2...mauvaise-idee/

----------


## ScroudaF

confient*

----------


## temoanatini

> mais jusqu' la semaine dernire il n'admettait pas non plus espionner tous les autres...


C'est ce que je voulais dire par : "  ::cry::   "

=> c'est tellement triste de se faire prendre pour des c**s comme a que j'en pleurerais presque

----------


## Pat_AfterMoon

> qu'en est-il d'un* accs indirect* ?


Moi aussi j'aimerais bien avoir plus de dtails techniques.

Sniffer tous le trafic qui entre et sort des datacenters Google, Facebook et consort, ce n'est jamais qu'un Echelon++, alors qu'avoir une backdoor chez Google, Facebook et consort pour consulter les donnes stockes, c'est tout autre chose.

J'ai un peut l'impression que PRISM c'est le sniffage  grande chelle, du coup a n'implique pas directement les entreprises en question (qui ont beaucoup  y perdre). a serait cohrent avec plusieurs autres infos affirmant que PRISM travaille principalement sur les mta-donnes des fichiers qui transitent.

Les backdoors existent aussi, mais elles seraient ouvertes au cas par cas sur dcision de justice. D'ailleurs Google communique officiellement sur l'augmentation de ce genre de demandes.

----------


## Dolmayan

> Vous tes naf. Les informations sur votre compte qui circulent sur le web sont d'autant plus crdibles qu'elles ne sont pas de votre fait (pour pourriez mentir) mais qu'elles sont le fruit du recoupement d'informations vous concernant fournies par ceux qui sont en relation avec vous. Il ne reste plus qu'a faire le lien entre votre pseudo/ip et votre identit irl.
> 
> Par exemple, je "sais" que vous tes stagiaire webmapping. Je pourrais selon la pertinence de vos post valuer la vracit de cette information, valuer votre niveau et connaitre au passage vos opinions diverses. Un admin peut sans souci rcuprer votre ip et si vous tre bien celui que vous prtendez, savoir ou vous habitez, etc. Le stockage de donnes personnelles sur le web est invitable a moins d'tre parano ds sa premire connexion.
> 
> Par parano j'entends beaucoup plus parano que moi qui refuse d'entrer mon numro de tlphone portable pour bnficier de soit disantes scurits pour divers services web alors qu'il s'agit manifestement de faciliter la jonction entre ce que laisse de moi sur le mobile et ce que je laisse de moi sur le web...
> 
> Souriez, vous tes fich !


Bien sur que les donnes qui circulent sur le net sont accessibles (plus ou moins), mais l ou cela ne me pose aucun problme c'est que je ne publie ou ne stocke aucune information personnelle en ligne.
Vous pourriez "savoir" comme vous disiez, oui,  la condition que justement je publie sur internet. Dites moi donc mes opinions politique ou encore mon orientation sexuelle.

Comme je le dis, l'internet est pour moi un outils de recherche, chacun est libre de vouloir y publier ses donnes, mais dans ce cas l, il faut tre responsable.





> Croyez moi, Google sait de quel bord politique vous tes, quelle banque vous utilisez. Si vous utilisez Wallet, il connat vos coordonnes bancaires, vos recherches (donc ce que vous pensez, ce sur quoi vous vous renseignez, sur quels sites vous allez,...), si vous avez un tlphone sous Android, l'utilisation qui en est faite, si vous avez une bote gmail, les mails que vous recevez et envoyez,...
> 
> Facebook connat vos connaissances ou amis, vos coordonnes, votre parcourt professionnel, vos conversations,...
> 
> Toutes ces infos sont  disposition de la NSA. Gnial non ?


J'utilise un tlphone Android, c'est vrai (et bon nombre d'applications demandent des droits parfois trs exagrs par rapport au service propos), plusieurs comptes Gmail, mais comme dis auparavant, je m'en sers  des fins de recherche ou de travail.

Je n'ai jamais eu Facebook, je n'aurais pas Google+ ni twitter, mais je reconnais que c'est une vritable mine d'informations pour les annonceurs.

Aprs j'ai conscience que bon nombre de gens aiment "s'afficher" (rien de pjoratif, je n'ai pas trouv d'autre synonyme) sur internet et que cela les choque de savoir qu'une tierce personne puisse avoir accs  leurs donnes

----------


## Naoki-kun

Pour ceux qui estiment ne rien avoir  cacher ou publier, voici pour vous : http://www.internetactu.net/2010/05/...rien-a-cacher/

----------


## psykokarl

> Bien sur que les donnes qui circulent sur le net sont accessibles (plus ou moins), mais l ou cela ne me pose aucun problme c'est que je ne publie ou ne stocke aucune information personnelle en ligne.
> Vous pourriez "savoir" comme vous disiez, oui,  la condition que justement je publie sur internet. Dites moi donc mes opinions politique ou encore mon orientation sexuelle.
> 
> Comme je le dis, l'internet est pour moi un outils de recherche, chacun est libre de vouloir y publier ses donnes, mais dans ce cas l, il faut tre responsable.


Vous n'avez pas compris ou vous faites mine de ne pas comprendre. J'ai dit que l'importance n'est pas les informations que vous laissez sur le net mais les informations que d'autres ont de vous.
Si comme vous le dites, vous n'avez rien a publier, ce ne sera pas le cas de toute le monde. Les donnes de vos amis et collgues qui vous connaissent bien et qui parlent de vous seront accessibles : dossier scolaire, scu, etc. 

Vous mmes, vous laissez des traces. Au moment ou j'cris vous en tes  votre deuxime message. Dj on peut commencer  vous cerner vous et vos opinions.
Pour ce qui est de vos opinions politiques ou vos orientations sexuelles, ne m'en voulez pas mais elles ne mintressent pas. Je ne vais pas faire de recherche sur vous pour vous prouver que j'ai raison.

Je tiens seulement  souligner que le glanage d'informations personnelles sur votre compte est possible, d'une manire ou d'une autre. La question est de savoir si vous tes pour ou contre que l'on fouille vos ordures et accessoirement si cela vous inquite ou non.

----------


## devman1

:8-):  a ne dois pas tre une surprise!

Nous savons tous que c'est l'arm amricaine qui a d'abord utilis tout ces services internet et j'en passe, ensuite cela a t mis  la disposition de tout le monde et l'arme gardant selon moi une meilleure exprience des outils. En observant bien, notre quotidien est rempli des gadgets(smartphone) les plus sophistiqus des agents secrets tel que 007. 
Donc il serait vraiment impensable qu'il n'y pas de surveillance des donnes personnelles.  :;):

----------


## nikau6

> Comme si on ne le savais pas avant...
> Et franchement on s'en fous. Ca drange ceux qui ont des choses  cacher. Et pour les dfendeurs de la vie prive, ils faudrait peut tre voluer avec son temps ;p


Jespre que les personnes pensant comme toi ne sont pas trop nombreuses, jespre qu'elles ne sont pas la majorit, parce que sinon on est mal barr...

----------


## psykokarl

> Jespre que les personnes pensant comme toi ne sont pas trop nombreuses, jespre qu'elles ne sont pas la majorit, parce que sinon on est mal barr...


Elles sont relativement nombreuses. On les appelle communment troll. Leurs existence se limite gnralement aux sites communautaires et ils ont la particularit de grossir quand on leur tape dessus et mourir rapidement quand on ne les nourrit pas.
Les trolls bien que casse pied ne constituent pas une menace pour la civilisation.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Jespre que les personnes pensant comme toi ne sont pas trop nombreuses, jespre qu'elles ne sont pas la majorit, parce que sinon on est mal barr...


Loup ! Et puis, de toute faon, ceux qui ont fait volu le monde depuis qu'il existe n'ont jamais t bien nombreux. Socrate aussi n'avait rien  cacher et ne voulait pas fuir, il a mal fini.

rOd a fait un bon rsum philosophique de ce qu'il en est devenu de l'Etat, depuis sa conception  l'poque des lumires. Les biens pensants qui ne comprennent pas les anarchistes qui s'opposent  ce concept d'Etat feignent de croire qu'il n'a pas t perverti ou bien que cette tyrannie leur est ncessaire.

Mais il ne faudrait pas aussi oublier les petits moutons que nous sommes. D'autant plus manipulables qu'ils sont confins dans l'hyperindividualisme. Car quand on ne se confronte pas avec ses semblables on ne peut qu'tre passif devant la tyrannie douce (pour l'instant) de nos "_dmocraties occidentales_" (vous savez, ces systmes o on vote alternativement tous les cinq ans pour deux partis interchangeables). Alors on gobe tout sans sens critique, on croit ou on fait semblant de croire que les bons amricains n'engagent des millions de dollars dans cette cybersurveillance que pour nous protger des vilains terroristes et des vilains pdophiles. Alors non seulement tout le monde est fich selon ses critres personnels capts mais aussi toutes les donnes conomiques des entreprises d'autant, qu' ce niveau, on a manipul leurs dirigeants (aussi manipulables, sinon plus, que le citoyen lambda) pour qu'ils les confient  "_Windows Azure_" ou autres "_clouds_". Car c'est bien l la finalit de toute cette affaire : l'imprialisme US froce et sans partage sur l'conomie et les cervelles.

----------


## Dolmayan

> Vous n'avez pas compris ou vous faites mine de ne pas comprendre. J'ai dit que l'importance n'est pas les informations que vous laissez sur le net mais les informations que d'autres ont de vous.
> Si comme vous le dites, vous n'avez rien a publier, ce ne sera pas le cas de toute le monde. Les donnes de vos amis et collgues qui vous connaissent bien et qui parlent de vous seront accessibles : dossier scolaire, scu, etc.


Comment voulez vous que d'autres personnes aient des informations (capitales et confidentielles) sur moi, si moi-mme je ne les diffuse pas ?




> Vous mmes, vous laissez des traces. Au moment ou j'cris vous en tes  votre deuxime message. Dj on peut commencer  vous cerner vous et vos opinions.


Je laisse des traces qui n'ont rien de personnel.
Peut-tre avez vous cern que je venais de crer (ou de ractiver) ce compte pour pouvoir envoyer un message priv  un certain membre ? O peut-tre que vous me prenez pour un petit merdeux




> Pour ce qui est de vos opinions politiques ou vos orientations sexuelles, ne m'en voulez pas mais elles ne mintressent pas. Je ne vais pas faire de recherche sur vous pour vous prouver que j'ai raison.


Je ne vous en veux pas, vous n'en seriez pas capable, comme n'importe qui, de les trouver.




> Je tiens seulement  souligner que le glanage d'informations personnelles sur votre compte est possible, d'une manire ou d'une autre. La question est de savoir si vous tes pour ou contre que l'on fouille vos ordures et accessoirement si cela vous inquite ou non.


Oui les donnes sont accessibles, personne ne le nie.
Que dire des ramassis de btises "intressantes" qui sont publies par millions sur les blogs et les divers comptes facebook.. dans mon cas, oui, mes "ordures" de simple utilisateur nostalgique du bon web 1.0 et un peu allergique au 2.0, peuvent bien tre manges par les rats.

----------


## nikau6

a y est, je viens d'installer Duck Duck Go  la place de Google comme moteur par dfaut sur mon firefox, je n'utilise plus non plus Chrome et je vais trs prochainement changer mes adresses  gmail et outlook, je vais aller chez laposte.net. J'ai dcid aussi de ne plus stocker mes sources sur les serveurs de crosoft  l'aide de visual studio. Je bloque galement google_analytics et autre scripts...
Je n'acheterai pas la Xbox-one, ne stockerai rien sur SkyDrive, ect..
Pour ce qui est des rseaux sociaux, je ne les utilise pas...!

Jespre que ces nouvelles vont avoir une impacte sur le comportement des utilisateurs et que l'on va assister dans les semaines  venir  une baisse d'utilisation des services de ces gants du web indignes de notre confiance... On peut toujours rver...

Mme si nous sommes habitus  ces services et qu'ils ont beaucoup de qualits, ils faut se forcer  changer, il faut leur envoyer un message clair...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Comment voulez vous que d'autres personnes aient des informations (capitales et confidentielles) sur moi, si moi-mme je ne les diffuse pas ?


Vous vivez en ermite ? Il suffit que votre voisin parle de vous sur n'importe quel site (fb, g+, tweeter, son blog, un forum, peu importe) pour qu'une entre puisse tre ajoute au dossier (si vous me permettez le grossissement de trait ^^). Et je passe sur les informations qu'ont les entreprises et l'Etat  notre sujet... (informations que certaines entreprises vendent / diffusent, d'ailleurs... ca n'aide pas  rester anonyme)





> Je laisse des traces qui n'ont rien de personnel.


L'adresse IP,  tout hasard ? (enfin, si elle n'a pas t masque d'une maniere ou d'une autre). 




> Je ne vous en veux pas, vous n'en seriez pas capable, comme n'importe qui, de les trouver.


Ho, quelqu'un de suffisament acharn le peut...

----------


## fregolo52

> Comment voulez vous que d'autres personnes aient des informations (capitales et confidentielles) sur moi, si moi-mme je ne les diffuse pas ?


Depuis quand les informations doivent tre diffuses pour les intercepter ? Il suffit de les stocker.





> Je laisse des traces qui n'ont rien de personnel.


Je te plains! Tu n'as pas de tlphone (encore moins de smartphone), tu es en train de nous crire d'un cybercaf .....




> Oui les donnes sont accessibles, personne ne le nie.
> Que dire des ramassis de btises "intressantes" qui sont publies par millions sur les blogs et les divers comptes facebook.. dans mon cas, oui, mes "ordures" de simple utilisateur nostalgique du bon web 1.0 et un peu allergique au 2.0, peuvent bien tre manges par les rats.


Par les rats, ou les usurpateurs d'identit.

----------


## garn

j'ai pas lu les 5 pages de post  ::piou:: 

M'enfin, vu le volume total de donnes, je doute fortement que l'espionnage soit total, et que le FBI s'intresse  ce que j'aime les chats et ai rat mon dernier RER

Bien sur, si le pseudo choisi c'est "Future_terroriste", que t'as des potes la ou il faut pas, quelques trucs pas nets, oui, mieux vaut repasser au telegramme. 

Sinon, je pense que pour autant que ca soit trs dsagrable, ca n'a rien de paniquant non plus. Ca fait longtemps qu'on sait que la possibilit technologique de ce genre de chose existe, c'est pas non plus comme si on devait tre tonn / outr de ce genre de chose, de la part des USA.  ::aie::

----------


## psykokarl

Je suis d'accord qu'il ne sert a rien de pleurer. Ce genre de mesure est antidmocratique par essence et tout ce qu'il y a d'officieux. L'indignation et la ptition ne servent donc a rien.

Le problme est que ce systme ne servira pas seulement a attaquer les terroriste. D'ailleurs qu'est ce qu'un terroriste si ce n'est un rsistant ? Ce n'est qu'une question de point de vue.

Ce qu'il faut craindre c'est l'existence de cet outil et son utilisation a des buts moins nobles. 
Il faut pas croire que le monde des puissants est cloisonn. En haut comme en bas, il y a des passerelles. Les gens se rendent des services. Il n'est pas impossible que cet outil tombe dans les mains de ton "responsable" qui pourra te reprocher un manque de soumission de corporatisme. Si tu veux monter ta boite, les grands groupes auront plus de moyens pour piquer tes ides ou te pourrir la vie pour que tu leur cde le projet  un prix drisoire (c'est du dj vu). Il y a la possibilit d'annihilation de toute tentative de cration de systme conomique alternatif par des procs et autres pressions fiscales. En dernier recours, il y a la violence pure et simple et l'invocation de la suret mondiale comme suprme excuse.

Pas besoin de tout monitorer. Il suffit de s'intresser aux ttes qui dpassent.

----------


## pcaboche

> Personnellement, je n'ai jamais compris la raction du grand publique...
> 
> Je suis un citoyen honnte, je n'ai rien  cacher, tant mieux si on peut pingler des organisations criminels et sauver des vies. Non ?


Aujourd'hui, je suis tomb sur une vido trop drle en rapport avec ce commentaire.

Enjoy:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5VAgSdGnSQ"]NSA Surveillance: Don't Care. I've Got Nothing to Hide. - YouTube[/ame]

Moments prfrs :
_"When did the government become a jealous girlfriend?"_  ::fleche::   ::haha:: 
_"Privacy is for people who are not Kim Kardashian_"  ::fleche::   ::ptdr::

----------


## Chauve souris

Braves gens vous pouvez rester sur Gmail et Skydrive qui sont bien pratiques (et gratuits) sans pour autant fournir le contenu  la NSA (dans mon patelin, le Paraguay, la NSA est une grande entreprise de logistique et de transports, mais c'est "_Nuestra Seora de la Asuncin_"  ::aie:: ).

Il y a GNU/PGP dont la version Windows avec interface graphique (gpg4win 2.1.1) pour crypter tous les fichiers possibles en utilisant le systme cl publique/cl prive.

Il y a Truecrypt pour vous confectionner des coffres forts logiciels (Truecrypt n'utilise qu'une cl, mais il est ais de la passer  son correspondant avec le cryptage prcdent).

Ces deux logiciels, gratuits et en franais, ne sont pas difficiles d'emploi  ::ccool::  Et leurs algorithmes de cryptages sont rputs incassables (en plus c'est la NSA qui le dit  ::aie:: )

----------


## Lcf.vs

Je trouve trs surprenant, ds que l'on parle de confidentialit des donnes personnelles engranges et traites par ces gants, c'est qu'on ne parle que du ct profilage, bien que cela ne fasse que confirmer ce que je dis depuis plus de 10 ans, sur la finalit d'internet.

tant inventeur/innovateur, j'ai des inquitudes dont on ne parle jamais,  savoir espionnage industriel et de l'inventeur isol.

Il ne m'tonnerait pas que des logiciels apparaissent, un jour (s'ils n'existent pas dj), afin de "prdire" vers quoi une entreprise ou un inventeur isol oriente ses recherches.

En effet, si on y rflchit bien, sans trop de mal, on peut trouver le CV d'un chercheur, connatre ce qu'il a tudi, ses ralisations, l'orientation de l'entreprise pour laquelle il travaille...

... si, en plus, vous pouvez collecter les salons qu'il visite, avec qui il a des entretiens, quels sites il visite, etc., il pourrait devenir ais de lui souffler des inventions, voire mme, avec une bonne Intelligence Artificielle, pouvoir arriver aux conclusions avant lui.

Au final, on verrait ces gants dposer plein de brevets et, pourquoi pas, bosser avec la NASA sur le plus grand projet de l'histoire, en IA.

(cela semble-t-il si lointain de la ralit?  ::aie:: )

----------


## pvincent

Existe-t-il un  programme qui lance sur Google, Yahoo, etc des recherches bidons qui vont brouiller le profil que dresse de vous toutes ces firmes, noyer les recherches qui vous concerne vraiment dans la masse et trier les retours pour slectionner les rponses qui vous intresse.
Si vous manquez d'ide pour programmer...

----------


## Pelote2012

De toute faon on ne saura jamais la ralit, mme si tout porte  croire que ce genre de programme existe. Mais bon, je pense qu'il y a d'autre pays concern  ::oops::

----------


## pcdwarf

La question de savoir si vrai ou pas est accessoire, 

La question est qu'ils peuvent le faire. Et que si ils peuvent le faire il est trs probable qu'il le font effectivement ou qu'ils le feront prochainement et rtroactivement sur l'historique...

Je peux travailler avec eux si je juge le bnfice suprieur au risque mais de l  leur faire confiance ??? JAMAIS ! 
Pour la mme raison qu'il faut toujours rester mfiant envers un animal assez puissant pour vous arracher la tte d'un seul coup de patte...




> Personnellement, je n'ai jamais compris la raction du grand publique...
> Je suis un citoyen honnte, je n'ai rien  cacher, tant mieux si on peut pingler des organisations criminels et sauver des vies. Non ?


Brave gars !  :8O:   ::aie:: 

Ces entreprises ne sont pas des oeuvres caritatives.
Il n'est que 2 types de bergers : Ceux qui s'intressent  la laine, et ceux qui s'intressent  la viande. Il n'en est pas qui s'intresse au mouton...

----------


## hn2k5

Ne vous inquitez pas, a va probablement... empirer: Qui gouvernera Internet ?

Cdlmt

----------


## fabienpinel

> Il n'est que 2 types de bergers : Ceux qui s'intressent  la laine, et ceux qui s'intressent  la viande. Il n'en est pas qui s'intresse au mouton...


Quelle belle citation ! 

Je suis aussi d'accord sur le fait qu'il y a tellement de donnes que tout ne peut pas etre trait en dtails et donc qu'il faut vraiment avoir en pseudo "je suis en terroriste" et en favoris "comment-faire-une-bombe.com" pour tre surveill de plus prt et attirer l'attention. (d'ailleurs je viens dcrire terror**** et bom** dans la mme phrase, je dois apparatre en rouge sur leurs crans^^) 
Et trs franchement les donnes personnelles a fait crier tout le monde mais je vois pas ce que le FBI peut en avoir  faire des donnes personnelles de millions de gens...Pour les terroristes oui mais la majorit des personnes sont des personnes lambda avec rien dintressant.

----------


## Invit

> Et trs franchement les donnes personnelles a fait crier tout le monde mais je vois pas ce que le FBI peut en avoir  faire des donnes personnelles


Je me suis aussi pos la question mais je peux t'assurer qu'il y a des drives  ce genre de surveillance et qu'il est bon qu'au moins quelques gens s'y attardent, et j'en fais parti.

----------


## Traroth2

> Quelle belle citation ! 
> 
> Je suis aussi d'accord sur le fait qu'il y a tellement de donnes que tout ne peut pas etre trait en dtails et donc qu'il faut vraiment avoir en pseudo "je suis en terroriste" et en favoris "comment-faire-une-bombe.com" pour tre surveill de plus prt et attirer l'attention. (d'ailleurs je viens dcrire terror**** et bom** dans la mme phrase, je dois apparatre en rouge sur leurs crans^^) 
> Et trs franchement les donnes personnelles a fait crier tout le monde mais je vois pas ce que le FBI peut en avoir  faire des donnes personnelles de millions de gens...Pour les terroristes oui mais la majorit des personnes sont des personnes lambda avec rien dintressant.


Tu achtes des livres sur Amazon ? Des livres qui parlent de politique, peut-tre ?

Opinions politiques, options syndicales, croyances religieuses, prfrences et comportement sexuels, sant, relations interpersonnelles, situation financire, secrets de famille... autant d'informations qui peuvent soit t'amener  tre pourchass si la situation politique volue (et elle a franchement tendance  voluer, ces dernires annes), soit permettre d'exercer une pression sur toi. Et honntement, je ne pense pas que tu ais envie que a arrive.

Il ne faut pas oublier qu'une fois stockes, ces informations sont stockes pour toujours !

----------


## Lcf.vs

> Opinions politiques, options syndicales, croyances religieuses, prfrences et comportement sexuels, sant, relations interpersonnelles, situation financire, secrets de famille... autant d'informations qui peuvent soit t'amener  tre pourchass si la situation politique volue (et elle a franchement tendance  voluer, ces dernires annes), soit permettre d'exercer une pression sur toi. Et honntement, je ne pense pas que tu ais envie que a arrive.


Et comment, que a volue... sachant que certains pays trouvent acceptable que l'humain serve de matire premire pour confectionner des produits...

... un jour, les gens ayant eu une bonne qualit de vie seront peut-tre chasses (au sens le plus sanglant), pour leurs proprits curatives.  ::aie::

----------


## garn

> Il ne faut pas oublier qu'une fois stockes, ces informations sont stockes pour toujours !


<<Oui bon, Ok, j'ai achet "Fabriquer des bombes pour les nuls", mais si vous regardez bien, c'tait y a 30 ans, et on parlait de bombe  eau>>

 ::mouarf::

----------


## hn2k5

Un autre article du Diplo pour la route : Sauter l'chelon

Cdlmt

----------


## hn2k5

Concernant les syndicats en France, on est relativement  l'abri au niveau professionnel. Chez nous, les syndicats sont autoriss voire obligatoires au del d'un certain nombre de salaris.
Mais si vous avez regard "The big one" de Michael Moore, vous avez d remarquer la terreur dans laquelle se trouvent les salaris amricains qui veulent se syndiquer ou mme se regrouper pour parler de leurs conditions de travail.
Certains sont obligs de se retrouver sur des parkings loin de leur lieu de travail, de nuit, avec un maximum de discrtion.
Et quand on connat la connivence de l'Etat amricain avec les socits prives, je pense qu'on est en droit de s'inquiter pour son avenir (au moins professionnel).

Cdlmt

----------


## grim7reaper

> Existe-t-il un  programme qui lance sur Google, Yahoo, etc des recherches bidons qui vont brouiller le profil que dresse de vous toutes ces firmes, noyer les recherches qui vous concerne vraiment dans la masse et trier les retours pour slectionner les rponses qui vous intresse.
> Si vous manquez d'ide pour programmer...


Tu veux parles dun truc comme cette extension Firefox ?




> Protects privacy in web-search. By issuing randomized queries to popular search-engines, including Google, Bing, and Baidu, TrackMeNot obfuscates users' search data profiles.

----------


## psykokarl

> Concernant les syndicats en France, on est relativement  l'abri au niveau professionnel. Chez nous, les syndicats sont autoriss voire obligatoires au del d'un certain nombre de salaris.


Pas tant que cela. Nos syndicats sont largement institutionnels enfin pour ce qui est des dirigeants, la base militante est relativement digne de confiance. Les syndicats a bloque les routes et les transports. a fait des manif et les grves pour le thtre. Les dsagrments sont pour monsieur tout le monde et j'oserai dire que leur rle est de retourner la colre des travailleurs contre les travailleurs. En revanche quand il s'agit de voter la fin du CDI avec le gouvernement et ce dans l'indiffrence gnrale, il n'y a plus beaucoup dopposition voir il y a carrment adhsion !
Bref il ne faut surtout pas compter sur les syndicats. Il faudra d'avantage compter sur un systme d'entraide spontane entre membre d'un mme corps de mtier. Il y a surement dans nos rang de quoi mettre des btons dans les roues de la NSA, de quoi nous dfendre et de quoi faire valoir nos droits.

----------


## hn2k5

C'est vrai que le rle des syndicats a t dvoy chez nous, probablement  cause d'une trop forte connivence entre les "partenaires sociaux", mais il y a tout de mme une diffrence par rapport aux USA o le syndicalisme est presque un dlit.
Il ne faut pas ngliger la propagande mdiatique en ce qui concerne les grves. Je pense que les plus gros fouteurs de merde entre les travailleurs, a reste TF1, France2, Le Figaro, L'Express, Le Point, etc... Quasiment tous entre les mains de financiers ou de grands patrons du CAC40. "Hasard"...

Cdlmt

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*PRISM : Microsoft a-t-il fourni des dtails sur les failles dans ses produits au gouvernement amricain ?*
*La firme dment les allgations de la presse et joue la carte de transparence* 

*Mise  jour du 17/06/13*

PRISM, un vaste projet de cybersurveillance des internautes tenu secret par le gouvernement amricain, continue de faire couler de lencre.

Plusieurs entreprises, notamment Google, Facebook ou encore Yahoo! ont t pointes du doigt par les mdias pour avoir autoris le libre accs par les services secrets aux donnes personnelles des utilisateurs.

Selon un article du magazine Bloomberg, Microsoft, en plus de laccs aux donnes des utilisateurs, aurait galement fourni des dtails sur les failles dans Windows et ses autres produits avant mme que des correctifs ne soient mis sur pied.

Le but de la mise  disposition de ces informations ne serait pas uniquement de permettre au gouvernement de  protger ses ordinateurs, mais galement dexploiter celles-ci afin daccder aux ordinateurs des terroristes ou de toute personne menaant la scurit de ltat.

Dans un rcent billet de blog,  Microsoft joue la carte de la transparence et rvle avoir reu au second semestre 2012, entre 6 000 et 7 000 demandes dinformations de la part du gouvernement amricain sur 31 000  32 000 utilisateurs de ses services.




La socit affirme que tout comme les entreprises faisant partie de ses programmes de scurit, le gouvernement accde aux dtails sur les failles de ses produits peu de temps avant la sortie du patch Tuesdays. La firme cite par exemple Microsoft Active Protections Program (MAPPS), qui fournit des informations sur les failles pour permettre aux entreprises partenaires de prparer des mesures de scurit supplmentaires pour leurs logiciels.

Aprs avoir ni toute connaissance du projet PRISM, Facebook avait galement rvl que 9 000  10 000 comptes de ses utilisateurs avaient fait lobjet danalyse par le gouvernement.

Le dernier  suivre ces entreprises a t Apple, qui a galement annonc que  9 000  10 000 comptes de ses utilisateurs avaient fait lobjet de 4 000  5 000 requtes entre le 1er dcembre 2012 et le 31 mai dernier. Selon la socit, ces requtes concernaient des enqutes criminelles, des recherches denfants disparus, la lutte contre le terrorisme, etc.

Pour linstant, aucune de ces entreprises ne cite directement PRISM ni ne fournit des dtails sur les demandes du gouvernement dans le cadre de ce programme. Quoi qu'il en soit, le dballage de toutes ces informations montre combien internet est devenu un puissant rseau despionnage. De quoi avoir des sueurs froides ? 


*Sources* : Microsoft, The Washington Post

----------


## kdmbella

En somme et comme je le disais c'est un secret de polichinelle : ces gants de l'Internet cooprent avec le gouvernement et fournisse les informations personnelles des utilisateurs peu importe le nom de code de l'opration ..."Prism" ou "Pyramide" ou "Cube" ...le fait est que le gouvernement via ces entreprises a accs  nos donnes un point et puis c'est tout  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## Stphane le calme

*PRISM : Google veut publier le nombre de requtes formules par la NSA et le FBI pour rcuprer nos donnes* 
*et voque le Premier Amendement*

_Mise  jour du 19/06/2013_

Google sollicite l'autorisation de la cour spciale amricaine FISC (Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court) pour publier sparment le nombre de requtes formules par les services de renseignements lui rclamant des donnes utilisateurs.

L'entreprise voque le premier amendement de la constitution amricaine qui stipule que  _le Congrs ne fera aucune loi () qui restreigne la libert d'expression, ni la libert de la presse, ni le droit des citoyens de se runir pacifiquement et d'adresser  l'tat des ptitions pour obtenir rparation de torts subis (sans risque de punition ou de reprsailles)_ . 

Sa demande intervient aprs la polmique suscite par des rvlations relatives aux programmes de surveillance et d'coute de communications lectroniques  l'instar du projet PRISM.

_ Nous avons us de transparence afin que les utilisateurs puissent mieux comprendre dans quel cadre le gouvernement requiert leurs donnes_  explique un porte-parole de l'entreprise, qui ne manque pas de rappeler par la suite que Google est la premire entreprise  publier un  rapport de transparence  faisant tat du nombre de requtes que celui-ci reoit et qui manent des forces de l'ordre ou des lettres dites de  scurit nationale .

Nanmoins, la firme estime que ce n'est plus suffisant puisque son porte-parole explique que   _une transparence plus grande encore est ncessaire et nous avons demand  la Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court de nous autoriser  publier sparment le nombre de requtes lies  la scurit nationale que nous recevons, y compris celles relevant de la loi FISA, qui permet la surveillance sur internet de citoyens trangers_ .

*Source :* ptition Google (au format PDF)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ? Cela contribuera-t-il  rassurer les utilisateurs ?

----------


## littleshrimp

Disons que c'est dja mieux.
On pourra voir  quel point les services amricains s'immiscent dans nos affaires.

De toute faon en dsinstallant Chrome j'ai clairement indiqu les raisons : PRISM, FISA, Patriot Act,...

Je vais essayer de boycotter autant que possible les socit amricaines.

----------


## CIFQ_Drew

Je suis pour une transparence de la sorte.

Mais en plus des agences de renseignements, j'aimerais avoir les mmes statistiques concernant la vente d'information a des entreprises de marketing, ou toutes autres entreprises.

J'aime les produits Google, mais l'information que j'y mets est toujours une information qui ne me drange pas d'tre publique.

----------


## Haseo86

Quelle hypocrisie de la part de Google, le plus gros espion du monde...

----------


## kdmbella

On veut jouer le coup de la transparence  posteriori c'est trs amusant  ::aie::  en gros des gens fillent nos informations  notre insu au gouvernement, un ancien agent dvoile le pot aux roses et hop les gants de la Silicone Valley veulent jouer au transparent tout  coup...laissez moi rire   ::mouarf::

----------


## Bestel74

Recette pour alimenter les dlires conspirationnistes :

* Prenez le fait tout  fait normal que le "gouvernement" (police/gendarmerie chez nous) fasse des coutes tlphoniques dans le cadre d'affaires en cours...

* Appelez a projet BarneyFuckTheFIrstAmendment (bref, un nom qui claque)

* Et tout le monde est choqu

Alors que a existe depuis toujours... d'ailleurs orange met des gens sur coute  la demande du "procureur?"(spcialistes justice placer le bon nom ici) depuis longtemps !

----------


## Kitzbuehl

Ayant suivi l'affaire  travers diffrents journaux et sources :

- les japonais font la mme chose
- les russes font la mme chose
- les chinois font la mme chose
- les anglais font la mme chose
- les franais font la mme chose
- les allemands ont vot le budget pour faire la mme chose

Pour ceux qui doutent, une conclusion claire qui devrait oter tout doute qui pourrait rester dans les esprits. Le lendemain de chaque dmenti, une nouvelle preuve est apporte. Obama a ni faire des coutes tlphoniques. Si je ne m'abuse un certain prsident Nixon a aussi dmenti en son temps. Ca s'appelle le Watergate. Et qu'apprend-on trois jours aprs, PRISM a un petit frre pour stocker tous les appels tlphoniques passs dans le monde.

L' Etat amricain, enfin, ses services dits secrets, dispose d'un entrept de donnes en perptuel agrandissement. Sa capacit tait de 2,7 zetaoctets il y a quelques mois pour y stocker toutes les informations collectes ( net , messagerie, conversations tlphoniques, etc ... ) source O1Net.

Un exemple qui vaut ce qu'il vaut puisque je n'ai que ma bonne foi et celle de ma correspondante pour l'attester : notre conversation sur MSN a t mise en chanson mot pour mot en 2008 par une top model qui s'est lanc dans la chanson et marie  un ex-prsident. Une autre de nos conversations, toujours sur MSN, avec la mme correspondante a aussi t en partie mise en chanson et a t le tube de l'anne 2011-2012, donc nettement moins confidentielle, et multi-rcompense entre autre par un Grammy.

Pour ceux qui n'ont rien  cacher, tant mieux si cela ne les drange pas qu'un rseau satellitaire puisse les filmer nu sous la douche ou en train de couler un bronze. Pour ma part, c'est inadmissible.

Je pensais qu'il tait de notorit publique que, depuis NT et sa mise en conformit pour le DoD, Windows est une porte ouverte sur vos services informatiques  la discrtion des services amricains.

Ensuite, toutes les donnes 'publiques' sur les rseaux sociaux ( Facebook, Google, Skype, Yahoo, Twitter, etc ... ) sont collectes par une seule et mme entreprise ( amricaine videmment ) qui s'appelle AXIOM ( source NYT ) et en fait la revente par chantillon  des fins statistiques pour des tudes proactives ( vous vendre un truc dont vous n'avez nul besoin mais que le conditionnement mdiatique vous poussent  acheter ) .

L't dernier, aprs avoir bidouiller un 'kill -rm -all' en python en cas d'intrusion, il a tout connement fait redmarrer en boucle pendant 10 heures le cluster du sige de ... Google. Sans incriminer Google directement, je pense plus  une complicit avec les services, toujours dits secrets, amricains.

A bon entendeur,

----------


## YvesT75

A propos de PRISM, ne pas oublier qu'il n'y a aucune "fatalit technique" et encore moins lgale  la goinfrerie actuelle d'information personnelles, vrais noms plus ou moins imposs, etc. 

Par contre besoin d'un nouveau rle, notion de compte, possibilit de dmnager, aucun besoin d'ID unique par utilisateur partag entre les services. 

Peut-tre temps de s'en rendre compte au sujet IDeNum par exemple, non ? 
http://wp.me/p1q74G-5v 
(dossier repris par F Pellerin actuellement)

----------


## loob91

> Un exemple qui vaut ce qu'il vaut puisque je n'ai que ma bonne foi et celle de ma correspondante pour l'attester : notre conversation sur MSN a t mise en chanson mot pour mot en 2008 par une top model qui s'est lanc dans la chanson et marie  un ex-prsident. Une autre de nos conversations, toujours sur MSN, avec la mme correspondante a aussi t en partie mise en chanson et a t le tube de l'anne 2011-2012, donc nettement moins confidentielle, et multi-rcompense entre autre par un Grammy.


Euh comment?

Tu es entrain de nous dire que les renseignements amricains t'ont mis sur coute afin que tes conversations servent de support  des chansons mondialement reconnues?

C'est bien a ?

----------


## Kitzbuehl

Moi personnellement ? non surement pas. Toute la plante, par contre, l oui.

Edit : je ne peux citer que mon cas puisque je l'ai constat  diffrentes reprises pour illustrer que n'importe quel habitant du globe qui a le tlphone ou internet est surveill, analys en permanence. Tu comprends mieux mon propos maintenant ?

----------


## r0d

Un sondage intressant a t effectu sur ce sujet. En gros il montre que les amricains souhaitent majoritairement que le leaker (l'ancien employ qui a rvl l'affaire) soit jug. Mais d'un autre ct, ils sont majoritairement contre le fait que l'tat les espionne.

Cette forme de schizophrnie - qui consiste  refuser quelque chose mais  dfendre les structures qui la produisent - est omniprsente dans nos socits. Par exemple, le fait que google et facebook (entre autres, mais ce sont les plus importants) utilisent nos donnes personnelles: tout le monde le sait, mais il ne faut pas en parler (ces entreprises font un gros travail de com sur ce point). 

J'aurais bien d'autres exemples, mais ils nous loigneraient trop du sujet initial.

----------


## kdmbella

> Un sondage intressant a t effectu sur ce sujet. En gros il montre que les amricains souhaitent majoritairement que le leaker (l'ancien employ qui a rvl l'affaire) soit jug. Mais d'un autre ct, ils sont majoritairement contre le fait que l'tat les espionne.


En gros un paradoxe (et c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire) de la socit amricaine.  ::aie::

----------


## SylvainPV

> Un exemple qui vaut ce qu'il vaut puisque je n'ai que ma bonne foi et celle de ma correspondante pour l'attester : notre conversation sur MSN a t mise en chanson mot pour mot en 2008 par une top model qui s'est lanc dans la chanson et marie  un ex-prsident. Une autre de nos conversations, toujours sur MSN, avec la mme correspondante a aussi t en partie mise en chanson et a t le tube de l'anne 2011-2012, donc nettement moins confidentielle, et multi-rcompense entre autre par un Grammy.


Haha merci pour le fou rire  ::mouarf::  Je suis habitu aux ramassis de conneries mais quand je tombe sur des perles pareilles, a vaut de l'or !

----------


## Kitzbuehl

> Haha merci pour le fou rire  Je suis habitu aux ramassis de conneries mais quand je tombe sur des perles pareilles, a vaut de l'or !


J'en suis rest incrdule aussi sur le moment. Par contre ce que cela implique prte nettement moins  rire. Ce que continue  rvler Snowden ( coutes tlphoniques et messagerie par les Anglais, coute des sms en Chine par les services amricains source Le monde et Le Point) confirme la main mise par les Etats sous de fallacieux prtextes de protection de toutes les communications prives des citoyens du monde.

Je pense que tu ne dois pas tre le seul  en rire. De mon ct, cela m'importe peu. C'est ce que cela met en relief par contre qui ne me fait vraiment pas plaisanter. J'espre juste que cette prise de conscience sera srieuse car il s'agit de l'atteinte la plus grave aux liberts depuis la fin de la Guerre froide. De mon point de vue, je dirai mme que c'est encore plus grave que ce qui se passait pendant la Guerre froide ou mme la seconde Guerre Mondiale.

La plupart ne comprennent pas , en rient se croyant  l'abri ou s'en moquent puisqu'ils pensent ne rien avoir  cacher. Avec une telle attitude , adieu la neutralit du net, adieu liberts chrement acquises et ce seront nos enfants qui nous reprocherons de ne pas les avoir dfendues, pire, de s'tre gausser des whistler.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Chiffrer ses mails : le meilleur moyen dattirer lattention de la NSA*
*Pour les tats-Unis  la chasse est lance  contre l'auteur des fuites sur PRISM*


Les rvlations du Guardian continuent. A lheure o Edward Snowden quittait Hong-Kong pour une destination sud-amricaine  via Moscou  pour chapper  une extradition et  un procs pour espionnage aux tats-Unis, deux nouveaux documents taient publis par le quotidien britannique.

Mme s'il ne s'agit pas de leur sujet principal (qui concerne spcifiquement les Amricains), on y apprend tout de mme que *la NSA sintresse particulirement aux  communications chiffres ou dont on peut croire raisonnablement quelles contiennent un sens secret* .

Dans ce cas de figure, que les auteurs du message soient amricains ou non na plus dimportance. Lagence peut les intercepter.

Mieux, elle peut les garder au-del des cinq ans  classiques  pour constituer _ une base de donnes technique_ .

En fait ces donnes peuvent tre *conserves sans aucune limitation*, aussi longtemps quil le faut pour en casser le chiffrement.

Aux tats-Unis, le scandale se concentre principalement sur le fait de savoir si la NSA a, ou non, utilis ses pouvoirs pour espionner des citoyens amricains. Les rvlations du Guardian apportent ici un nouvel clairage. La NSA na en effet pas le droit de collecter des donnes sur ses concitoyens. Sauf, dvoile le quotidien, sil nest pas possible dtablir clairement que la personne est amricaine (ou sur le sol amricain).

L encore, lusage de *techniques danonymisation de style TOR* donnerait donc *paradoxalement plus de pouvoir  la NSA*.

Autre point trange, les donnes collectes _ par inadvertance_  (sic) peuvent tre stockes cinq ans et non pas dtruites comme on pourrait normalement le penser.


*Edward Snowden*
Ces nouvelles rvlations sinscrivent dans la continuit de celle sur le Projet PRISM, qui a mis  jour les possibilits techniques et lgales quaurait la NSA dintercepter toute donne (mail, document, voix, etc.) qui transite par les services Cloud et les oprateur amricains.

De leur ct, les fournisseurs de solutions hberges du pays sont depuis monts au crneau pour dfendre leurs offres et nier toute forme de collaboration  hors cadre lgal classique - avec lagence de renseignement.

Les autorits amricaines, elles, ne cachent pas qu'elles entendent traquer l'auteur de ces fuites partout o il ira. * La chasse est lance* , a par exemple lanc Dianne Feinstein, la prsidente de la commission du Renseignement du Snat amricain, ce dimanche sur CBS.

Mme son de cloche du ct de Jen Psaki, porte-parole du Dpartement dtat, pour qui * Edward Snowden ne doit plus tre autoris  voyager*  avant de confirmer que le *passeport* de l'administrateur systme a t *rvoqu*.

Pour ses rvlations sur PRISM, *Edward Snowden risque trente ans de prison*  pour _ espionnage, vol et utilisation illgale de biens gouvernementaux_ . Julian Assange et la Fondation Wikileaks lui ont apport leur soutien, y compris matriel et humain par le biais de conseillers et d'avocats.

Plusieurs pays (Venezuela, Equateur, Cuba, Islande) sont annoncs comme des exils possibles. Le porte-parole du Kremlin a pour sa part indiqu que Moscou - o se trouverait cette nuit Edward Snowden - ne s'interdisait pas de lui accorder l'asile.

*Sources* : _The Guardian_, _Le Monde_

----------


## Guilp

Une question : si les entreprises suspectes d'tre impliques dans le PRISM dnoncent cette implication, peuvent-elles tre poursuites pour haute trahison envers les USA pour rvlation d'information "secret-dfense"? 

(Auquel cas le fait qu'elles dmentent tout en bloc n'aurait plus aucune valeur...)

----------


## Neckara

> Les autorits amricaines, elles, ne cachent pas qu'elles entendent traquer l'auteur de ces fuites partout o il ira.  La chasse est lance , a par exemple lanc Dianne Feinstein, la prsidente de la commission du Renseignement du Snat amricain, ce dimanche sur CBS.


Ridicule.

Vu la nature des informations, pour moi, il ne fait que *son devoir de citoyen*.
Selon ses dclarations, on voit que les agences amricaines font *de l'abus de pouvoir* ainsi tout ceux qui poursuivent Edward Snowden sont *complices* de ces abus.

Personnellement, ce n'est pas Edward Snowden que je chasserais mais plutt les auteurs de ces abus...

Sinon, vu la gravit des accusations est-ce que des pays, des organisations internationales ou autre sont en train de demander des comptes aux amricains ?

Mais bon, les amricains ne sont malheureusement pas les seuls  vouloir espionner leurs citoyens... C'est quand mme fou d'avoir des politiciens si corrompus ou si naf...

----------


## nikau6

Ce qui se passe aujourd'hui amne  rflchir  ce que pourrait tre un gouvernement mondial, le nouvel ordre mondial dont nos politiques nous parlent constamment, on n'aurait plus d'endroit ou se cacher quand on est perscut comme l'est ce jeune homme qui est oblig de demander de l'aide  la chine et  la Russie pour chapper  ceux dont il a dnonc les mauvais agissements..Au fait, les mchants c'est qui..?

----------


## bugsan

> Au fait, les mchants c'est qui..?




Les mchants ce sont les hackers chinois, comme l'aime le rappeler l'ensemble des sites franais d'actualit informatique depuis 5 ans ...

----------


## nikau6

> Les mchants ce sont les hackers chinois, comme l'aime le rappeler l'ensemble des sites franais d'actualit informatique depuis 5 ans ...


Ouais, il serait temps que nous autres, occidentaux, commencions  nous remettre en question et que nous commencions  nous poser des questions sur ce que sont en train de devenir nos pays.. Sommes nous toujours les bons...l'avons nous jamais t..?
Moi, personnellement je juge un pays, en bien ou en mal, en fonction de la quantit de souffrance dont il est responsable..Et selon ce point de vu, qui me semble relativement juste, le pire de tous, ce n'est ni la Russie, ni la Chine mais les tats Unis et mme l'OTAN en tant qu'organisation. 
Depuis des dcennies, depuis la fin de la seconde guerre mondiale, ils ont des millions(je dis bien millions) de morts sur la conscience, enfin conscience, faon de parler, car je doute que ceux qui nous gouvernent en ai une... La seule diffrence entre eux et des vritables dictateurs, c'est que eux sont restreins par les constitutions de nos pays dans leurs actes( et d'ailleurs a les fait chier..), mais ce sont les mmes, supprimons les lois et ils nous montreront alors leurs vrais visages... 
Les obsessions pour le pouvoir, l'argent, ce sont, comme pour toutes les obsessions, des  pathologies... a n'est pas normal, mme si on nous dis le contraire.., donc comment voulez vous que nous vivions dans un monde agrable pour tous si nous mettons en place des gens qui sont mentalement drangs... a n'est pas possible.. 
Sarkosy proposait de reprer les jeune dlinquants ds leur plus jeune age, et bien moi je propose de reprer ds leur plus jeune age les personnes comme lui, et tous les autres,  droite comme  gauche, ayants des pathologies dangereuses pour la socit, obsessions de l'argent et du pouvoir notamment, et de les mettre de cot pour le plus grand bonheur de tous..

----------


## LSMetag

> Le porte-parole du Kremlin a pour sa part indiqu que Moscou - o se trouverait cette nuit Edward Snowden - ne s'interdisait pas de lui accorder l'asile.


Ce pied de nez aux USA ^^'. Mais vu comme ces 2 tats s'adorent, je sens qu'une guerre "souterraine" va avoir lieu, comme avec la Chine.

Pour moi, les USA ne valent pas mieux que la Chine. La Chine grandit principalement grce  l'espionnage industriel, l'esclavage et la contrefaon.

Mais les USA pratiquent largement autant l'espionnage, tout comme la Cyber Guerre, au mpris des lois internationales. En gros ils se prennent pour les matres du monde (suffit de voir tous les citoyens amricains ne sachant rien de ce qui se passe  l'extrieur des USA, ni mme situer un pays hors USA).
Ils bafouent les liberts individuelles allgrement.

----------


## hotcryx

Les amricains ne sont pas les seuls  espionner mais se sont les 1er  se faire avoir en beaut, la main dans le sac  ::aie:: 

Bien entendu, c'est pour le bien de l'humanit et les moutons croiront les paroles du loup  :;): 

Elle est belle cette phrase  ::): 

Et dans 100 ans, les loups seront canoniss "Saint loups", mouai...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*PRISM : la NSA met sur pied de nouveaux systmes de scurit informatique*
*pour surveiller les administrateurs systme*

_Mise  jour du 25/06/2013_

Pour viter de nouvelles fuites  l'instar de la rvlation du projet PRISM, le Gnral Keith B. Alexander, Directeur de la NSA, a annonc la mise en place de nouvelles procdures de scurit informatique.

_Nous mettons en place des actions qui nous donneront la capacit de surveiller nos administrateurs systmes, ce qu'ils font, ce qu'ils prennent_  explique le Gnral  la chane ABC prcisant par la suite qu'ils avaient chang les mots de passe. 


Par exemple, une  two-man rule  a t mise sur pied pour limiter la capacit pour chacun des 1 000 administrateurs systmes d'avoir des accs non autoriss sur l'ensemble du systme. S'inspirant de l'identification  double facteurs, cette rgle ncessitera l'aval d'un employ de la NSA pour avoir accs a une information juge sensible. La NSA voudrait ainsi tout faire pour renforcer l'accs  ses donnes et compte aussi sur le soutien de ses employs.


Prcisons qu'Edward Snowden, l'homme par qui le scandale est arriv, n'tait pas un analyste  la solde de la NSA mais un administrateur systme employ par l'entreprise prive Booz Allen Hamilton.  ce titre, il disposait d'un accs aux bases de donnes de la NSA, confie-t-il au quotidien britannique The Guardian.

Cette affaire prend dsormais de gigantesques proportions. Le jeune homme qui s'est d'abord retrouv  Honk Kong a mis du sable dans les relations diplomatiques entre Washington et Pkin parce que la Chine s'est refuse  l'interpeller. Dsormais les tats-Unis haussent le ton contre la Russie o Snowden se trouve actuellement.

Le secrtaire d'tat amricain John Kerry a menac lundi la Chine et la Russie de consquences sur leurs relations avec Washington en jugeant  trs dcevant  le fait que l'ancien consultant de la CIA ait pu voyager de Hong Kong vers Moscou. 

Selon des analystes, il est probable que les Russes interroge Snowden, curieux den apprendre le plus possible sur ce quil savait  propos de lespionnage lectronique amricain contre Moscou.

*Source :* NYT

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Au vu de la tournure des vnements, que pensez-vous des rvlations de Snowden ? A-t-il fait le bon choix ?

----------


## chiv

> Au vu de la tournure des vnements, que pensez-vous des rvlations de Snowden ? A-t-il fait le bon choix ?


Oui. Un choix extrmement courageux qui plus est. Si seulement les Manning et Snowden pouvaient faire des mules.  ::):

----------


## Traroth2

Notre poque a besoin de hros. Bradley Manning et Edward Snowden en sont. Esprons qu'un jour leur bravoure dsintresse soit reconnue.

----------


## Neckara

Thoriquement pour une bonne dmocratie, on doit avoir :
- un maximum d'opacit sur la vie prive des citoyens ;
- un maximum de transparence dans les affaires de l'tat.

Ce qui est assez marrant c'est que beaucoup d'tats qui se veulent dmocratiques ont plutt tendance  faire l'inverse  ::aie:: 

Les tats-unis n'tant ni les premiers ni les derniers  faire l'inverse...

J'avoue, je suis en train de lire "Le droit de savoir" crit par un journaliste  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> Au vu de la tournure des vnements, que pensez-vous des rvlations de Snowden ? A-t-il fait le bon choix ?


Au vu des conflits diplomatiques qu'il se passe, je ne suis plus certains qu'il ai fait le bon choix. Tout du moins pas comme il fallait.
Chez les Russes, ce n'est pas des tendres et ils vont peut-tre profit de son sjour pour en apprendre plus, et par n'importe quel moyen.
La Chine, va profiter de cette affaire pour tendre son bras dj bien long envers les ennemies des USA sous le prtexte "vous avez vu ce qu'ils font? nous on peut vous protger d'eux" (un truc du genre)
Les USA viennent de prendre une grosse claque et je suis pas certains qu'ils changent de comportement. Au mieux, certaines ttes vont tomber. Au pire, ils vont accroitre les filtrages et surveillances pour empcher ce genre de cas de se reproduire.
La toute puissance des Etats, et notamment des USA peux vraiment poser problme. Ils pourraient trs bien arriver  le faire passer pour le mchant de l'histoire, auprs du grand public. Et a serait mauvais pour nous tous.
Les USA, au vue de l'article vont renforcer les contrles, et rendre leur systme d'espionnage un peu moins permable. Ce qui limitera le champ d'action des personnes comme Snowden.

J'apprcie le fait que certains se "mouillent pour nous", mais je crois qu'il y a des faons de faire qui sont,  plus ou moins grande chelle,  ne pas faire. Et je crois qu'il s'y est trs mal pris.

L'envie de "jouer les hros" donne des ailes, mais elle fait aussi agir dans la prcipitation. On s'en rend compte en tudiant de plus prs les rvlation et la faon dont a s'est pass. Pour moi, a manque de rflexion  long terme et a reste cantonn  une vision "humaine" des moyens des tats de faire pression.
Il va vraiment galrer durant ces prochaines annes et c'est sur ce point que je pense qu'il a mal gr.

Enfin, on verra bien ce qu'il va se passer. Mais je reste dans le doute sur l'utilit de son action sur le moyen/long terme

----------


## LSMetag

> Au vu des conflits diplomatiques qu'il se passe, je ne suis plus certains qu'il ai fait le bon choix. Tout du moins pas comme il fallait.
> Chez les Russes, ce n'est pas des tendres et ils vont peut-tre profit de son sjour pour en apprendre plus, et par n'importe quel moyen.
> La Chine, va profiter de cette affaire pour tendre son bras dj bien long envers les ennemies des USA sous le prtexte "vous avez vu ce qu'ils font? nous on peut vous protger d'eux" (un truc du genre)
> Les USA viennent de prendre une grosse claque et je suis pas certains qu'ils changent de comportement. Au mieux, certaines ttes vont tomber. Au pire, ils vont accroitre les filtrages et surveillances pour empcher ce genre de cas de se reproduire.
> La toute puissance des Etats, et notamment des USA peux vraiment poser problme. Ils pourraient trs bien arriver  le faire passer pour le mchant de l'histoire, auprs du grand public. Et a serait mauvais pour nous tous.
> Les USA, au vue de l'article vont renforcer les contrles, et rendre leur systme d'espionnage un peu moins permable. Ce qui limitera le champ d'action des personnes comme Snowden.
> 
> J'apprcie le fait que certains se "mouillent pour nous", mais je crois qu'il y a des faons de faire qui sont,  plus ou moins grande chelle,  ne pas faire. Et je crois qu'il s'y est trs mal pris.
> 
> ...


Je pense qu'il n'aurait pas d rvler son identit avant d'tre en scurit.
Mais comme tu l'as dit de faon polie, c'est pas en embarrassant des cons qu'ils deviendront moins cons.
Tu parles de conflits diplomatiques. Mais honntement si j'tais  la place de la Chine et de la Russie, j'aimerais savoir si on m'espionne. Tant pis si je dois me fcher avec celui qui espionne. C'est de leur faute. De toute faon, ces pays sont en froid depuis un bon moment dja.

Comme consquences  court terme, il y a des types comme moi qui ont supprim leur compte google pour un truc plus anonyme, troqu Chrome contre Chromium, troqu Outlook pour Thunderbird, mis en place un systme de cryptage PGP, ajout du PeerBlock, du Ghostery, de l'Adblock Edge, utilisent maintenant CryptoCat et autres tchats scuris, mis un switch TOR et troqu Facebook contre des rseaux plus anonymes et OpenSource.

Non pas que j'ai quelque chose  me reprocher, simplement que je n'aime pas me sentir en prison, o on contrle mon courrier, pie tous mes faits et gestes, sans avoir  rendre des comptes  la justice de mon pays. Je n'aime pas qu'on se croit tout permis et ai envie de leur faire un gigantesque bras d'honneur.

Au moins, tout ce cirque m'aura permis de comprendre l'importance du Libre.

----------


## skypers

Ils sont accuss par beaucoup despionnage, et ils dcident de publier un discours dans lequel ils disent quils mettent encore plus laccent sur lespionnage. Cest ce que jappelle faire bonne image dis donc

----------


## bombseb

> Comme consquences  court terme, il y a des types comme moi qui ont supprim leur compte google pour un truc plus anonyme, troqu Chrome contre Chromium, troqu Outlook pour Thunderbird, mis en place un systme de cryptage PGP, ajout du PeerBlock, du Ghostery, de l'Adblock Edge, utilisent maintenant CryptoCat et autres tchats scuris, mis un switch TOR et troqu Facebook contre des rseaux plus anonymes et OpenSource.


Je suis en train de faire exactement comme toi en ce moment...
Pour le browser j'adorais Chrome, je l'ai remplac par Opera et j'ai hsit  le remplacer par Chromium. Est-ce que Chromium est vraiment respectueux de la vie prive ? Est-ce qu'on peux synchroniser ses bookmarks ailleurs que sur les serveurs de Google ?

Edit : Je suis pass sous Linux aussi

----------


## skypers

> Je suis en train de faire exactement comme toi en ce moment...
> Pour le browser j'adorais Chrome, je l'ai remplac par Opera et j'ai hsit  le remplacer par Chromium. Est-ce que Chromium est vraiment respectueux de la vie prive ? Est-ce qu'on peux synchroniser ses bookmarks ailleurs que sur les serveurs de Google ?
> 
> Edit : Je suis pass sous Linux aussi


Jespre que tu as bien barricad ta maison aussi.

----------


## bombseb

T'inquites pas pour moi  ::roll::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*PRISM :  United Stasi of America* 
*Pour un ancien haut-fonctionnaire les  donneurs dalertes  sont des patriotes amens  se multiplier*

_Mise  jour du 26/06/13_

Avant Bradley Manning et avant Edward Snowden, il y avait eu Daniel Ellsberg. 

Dans les annes 70, cet ancien haut-fonctionnaire et analyste militaire avait rvl, dans une affaire baptise depuis les _ Pentagon Papers_ , que le gouvernement amricain intensifiait dlibrment la guerre du Vit Nam alors quil avait promis de faire le contraire.

Ce mme Daniel Ellsberg vient de prendre sa plume pour dfendre ceux que lon appelle dsormais les _ donneurs dalertes_  et revenir sur laffaire PRISM. Son texte, publi par le journal Le Monde, est  la fois radical, engag et nuanc.


Radical car pour lui, _ il n'y a jamais eu dans l'histoire amricaine de fuite plus importante que la divulgation par Edward Snowden des programmes secrets de l'Agence de scurit nationale amricaine_ .

Les rvlations dune cybersurveillance sans rel contrle de la part dune institution lgale reviendraient purement et simplement  _ un "coup dtat de l'excutif" contre la Constitution_ .

Pire, labsence de dbat au Congrs, alors quil tait inform, montrerait _ l'tat misrable, dans ce pays, du systme des contre-pouvoirs_ .

Les tats-Unis auraient-ils tourn le dos  leurs valeurs ? Daniel Ellseberg ne le croit pas, mme si pour lui les amendements qui protgent les citoyens d'une intrusion du gouvernement dans leurs vies prives seraient quasiment du pass.

_  l'vidence, les tats-Unis ne sont pas aujourd'hui un tat policier_ , crit-il. Mais laisser des structures espionner ses propres citoyens sans rel contre-pouvoir serait un danger que la dmocratie ne pourrait pas se permettre.

Le haut fonctionnaire ne remet pas en cause la ncessit dun  Secret-Dfense . Mais pour lui, ni Bradley Manning, ni Edward Snowden (ni lui) nauraient divulgu dinformations de cette nature. Au contraire, la conscience dmocratique dEdward Snowden aurait fait quil _ s'est engag  ne pas divulguer la plus grande partie de ce qu'il aurait pu rvler_ .


*Daniel Ellsberg en 1971*
Pas de remise en cause du Secret-Dfense donc, mais Daniel Ellseberg naccepte pas que la raison dtat puisse tre voque pour couvrir des programmes quil qualifie d_ anticonstitutionnels_ .

Et de citer un snateur dmocrate, Franck Church, qui ds les annes 70 avertissait que des agences aux moyens puissants (dont la NSA) qui agiraient en dehors du cadre de la loi plongeraient le pays dans _ des tnbres d'o l'on ne revient pas_ .

_ Cela est dsormais arriv_ , affirme Daniel Ellsberg. NSA, FBI, CIA disposeraient aujourdhui avec les technologies numriques _ de pouvoirs de surveillance dont la Stasi n'aurait gure pu rver [] Edward Snowden rvle que ladite communaut du renseignement est devenue the United Stasi of America_ .

Derrire ce pessimisme et ses formules chocs, lancien haut-fonctionnaire montre aussi une certaine forme d'optimisme dans cette affaire PRISM. _ La manire qu'a Edward Snowden de mettre sa vie en jeu pour que ces informations soient connues de tous [est] une possibilit inespre de traverser ces tnbres et d'en rchapper_ .

Lingnieur systme, et avant lui Bradley Manning, sont pour Daniel Ellsberg des exemples de consciences individuelles, de responsabilit civique et de patriotisme qui vont certainement inspirer dautres citoyens qui travaillent de prs ou de loin sur une autre _ activit dangereuse et anticonstitutionnelle_ .

Certains font cependant remarquer que la fuite dEdward Snowden risque de compromettre ce rle de modle. Son priple (Chine, Russie, Venezuela) et son exil en quateur (sil est avr) seront certainement utiliss par ses dtracteurs pour le prsenter comme un traitre  la Nation, rfugi dans des pays ennemis des tats-Unis. Une vision du _ donneur dalertes_   loppos de celle de Daniel Ellsberg.

Daniel Ellsberg qui, pour avoir livr 7 000 pages de textes et d'analyses secret-dfense au New-York Times, avait subi une entreprise de discrditation.

Cette action de dnigrement - en plus des poursuites pour _ vol, conspiration, espionnage et utilisation illgale de biens gouvernementaux_  (les mmes chefs d'accusation que ceux retenus contre Edward Snowden) - avait mme t classe hautement prioritaire par Richard Nixon.

Il parait que lHistoire ne se rpte jamais. Mais que des fois, elle bgaie ?


*Daniel Ellsberg, Crdit Photo : Mill Valley Public Library*
*Source* : _Le Monde_

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les  _ donneur dalertes_  vont se multiplier ?
 ::fleche::  Ou que la lourdeur des sanctions et des moyens pour les retrouver vont au contraire les dmotiver ?

----------


## Traroth2

Est-ce que les donneurs d'alerte vont se multiplier ou est-ce que la terreur que les autorits tasuniennes essayent d'instaurer pour les faire taire va porter ses fruits ?

Je pense que la rpression n'a jamais russi dans un cas comme a. Mais il faut rester vigilant et regarder ce qui va arriver  Edward Dnowden,  Bradley Manning et  Julian Assange. Exprimer sa rvolte contre ce qui est en train de leur arriver est la seule chose qu'on puisse faire pour les aider.

----------


## alex_vino

Snowden est un Amricain, a de l'argent grace a son pays, et du jour au lendemain lui donne un coup de couteau dans le dos pour aller chez l'ennemi...
En tant de guerre cela ne se passe pas de la sorte, trahir sa patrie est lourdement puni (il y a assez d'exemples).
Ce qu'il a fait peut etre bien pour avertir des choses que tout le monde sait dja plus ou moins, mais le faire contre son pays c'est tout de meme tres discutable. Si un Francais travaillant pour les serives secrets francais dvoilait demain notre avantage que l'on a acquis sur les ennemis et s'y chaperait j'en doute que la chose soit aussi bien percue dans l'haxagone.
D'ailleurs on parle beaucoup des USA, un peu de la GB, mais beaucoup d'autres choses (peut-etre pires) sont faites par d'autres pays qui ont un minimum d'ambition internationale.

----------


## imperio

> Snowden est un Amricain, a de l'argent grace a son pays, et du jour au lendemain lui donne un coup de couteau dans le dos pour aller chez l'ennemi...


Je ne suis pas tout  fait d'accord avec toi. Il a certes donn un coup de couteau dans le dos de son pays, mais celui-ci outrepassait largement c'est droit. C'est un peu comme si tu voyais un meurtre mais que tu ne le dnonais pas car tu apprcierais la personne qui l'a commis. Tu serais aussi coupable que le meurtrier.




> En tant de guerre cela ne se passe pas de la sorte, trahir sa patrie est lourdement puni (il y a assez d'exemples).


Le problme avec les Etats-Unis c'est qu'ils sont tout le temps en "tant" de guerre.

----------


## cahnory

> Snowden est un Amricain, a de l'argent grace a son pays, et du jour au lendemain lui donne un coup de couteau dans le dos pour aller chez l'ennemi...
> En tant de guerre cela ne se passe pas de la sorte, trahir sa patrie est lourdement puni (il y a assez d'exemples).
> Ce qu'il a fait peut etre bien pour avertir des choses que tout le monde sait dja plus ou moins, mais le faire contre son pays c'est tout de meme tres discutable. Si un Francais travaillant pour les serives secrets francais dvoilait demain notre avantage que l'on a acquis sur les ennemis et s'y chaperait j'en doute que la chose soit aussi bien percue dans l'haxagone.
> D'ailleurs on parle beaucoup des USA, un peu de la GB, mais beaucoup d'autres choses (peut-etre pires) sont faites par d'autres pays qui ont un minimum d'ambition internationale.


On ne peut appliquer le "secret dfense" que si l'objet du secret est constitutionnel, rvler un acte anticonstitutionnel est du patriotisme/civisme.

Si le secret est anticonstitutionnel, le "secret dfense" ne s'applique pas, il n'y a donc pas traitrise mais patriotisme/civisme.

----------


## redcurve

> Je suis en train de faire exactement comme toi en ce moment...
> Pour le browser j'adorais Chrome, je l'ai remplac par Opera et j'ai hsit  le remplacer par Chromium. Est-ce que Chromium est vraiment respectueux de la vie prive ? Est-ce qu'on peux synchroniser ses bookmarks ailleurs que sur les serveurs de Google ?
> 
> Edit : Je suis pass sous Linux aussi


a ne sert  rien, ils se font pas chier  rcuprer des donnes depuis les OS (stupide et visible) ils coutent les rseaux.

Et il n'y a pas de backdoor dans windows en plus, en ce moment mme il a plusieurs milliers de personnes qui ont les sources rien qu'en france. Sans parler de l'arme etc. 

Et puis linux niveau scurit ... c'est aussi scuris qu'une VM sous virtualbox  ::mouarf:: 

Ah et pour information avoir les sources ne sert  rien niveau scurit, parce que tu ne trouve pas de faille en lisant les sources (he oui ^^) . Pour tester la scurit bah tu utilise des bots et des hackers .

----------


## Neckara

> Et puis linux niveau scurit ... c'est aussi scuris qu'une VM sous virtualbox


Oh le joli troll, tu aurais un peu plus de crdit si tu savais de quoi tu parles  ::whistle::

----------


## Rayek

> Snowden est un Amricain, a de l'argent grace a son pays, et du jour au lendemain lui donne un coup de couteau dans le dos pour aller chez l'ennemi...


En fait il va chez "l'ennemi" car s'il va dans un pays "ami", il y a 90% de chance qu'il se fasse arrter et extrader de ces pays.

----------


## alex_vino

> pas traitrise mais patriotisme/civisme.


Il est contre son pays justement, a moins que j'ai mal compris ce que tu voulait dire tu as tourn la phrase dans le mauvais sens.

Au final ce qu'il fait n'apportera rien de plus demain a ce que les USA et d'autres pays sont soupconns de faire, l'espionnage existera toujours, mais en attendant notre pays a une conomie de plus en plus bancale, par contre le corruption et les fraudes fiscales y vont bon train sur le dos des contibuables.

----------


## webpsi

> Ah et pour information avoir les sources ne sert  rien niveau scurit, parce que tu ne trouve pas de faille en lisant les sources (he oui ^^) . Pour tester la scurit bah tu utilise des bots et des hackers .


Ah bon ? On ne trouve pas toutes les failles de scurits en lisant le code source, mais on en trouve, tout comme un hacker aussi dou soit-il ne trouvera pas toutes les failles d'un OS/infrastructure de l'extrieur ou sans avoir le code source.

----------


## cahnory

> Il est contre son pays justement, a moins que j'ai mal compris ce que tu voulait dire tu as tourn la phrase dans le mauvais sens.
> 
> Au final ce qu'il fait n'apportera rien de plus demain a ce que les USA et d'autres pays sont soupconns de faire, l'espionnage existera toujours, mais en attendant notre pays a une conomie de plus en plus bancale, par contre le corruption et les fraudes fiscales y vont bon train sur le dos des contibuables.


Bah mon raisonnement consiste  dire que camoufler un acte anticonstitutionnel  l'aide du secret dfense tait une traitrise (en plus de l'acte lui mme) et que dnoncer cette traitrise (en brisant ce "faux" secret dfense) tait du civisme/patriotisme.
L il semblerait que ce qui est rvl est anticonstitutionnel et dans ce cas, dvoiler le secret est donc du civisme/patriotisme.

----------


## hn2k5

> Au final ce qu'il fait n'apportera rien de plus demain a ce que les USA et d'autres pays sont souponns de faire, l'espionnage existera toujours, mais en attendant notre pays a une conomie de plus en plus bancale, par contre le corruption et les fraudes fiscales y vont bon train sur le dos des contribuables.


Dj, je trouve qu'au contraire, ce qu'il fait c'est informer rellement le peuple de la n-ime crasse que le gouvernement amricain leur fait subir, puisque les mdias ont dmissionn de cette tche, pour se consacrer au profit uniquement.
Que les hautes sphres soient corrompues dans nos pays ne justifie absolument pas de passer sous silence des pratiques anti-dmocratiques, surtout quand on se fait passer comme le chantre de la libert d'expression et de la dmocratie comme le font les USA depuis des dcennies...
Tout comme la crise n'est pas une raison valable pour baisser les salaires des ouvriers, le fait que l'conomie soit en berne n'est pas une raison pour passer sous silence la violation des liberts individuelles, la torture, et toutes les autres crasses que peuvent pratiquer les agences de renseignement amricaines.

Je voudrais par ailleurs souligner comment les barbouzes de la CIA, NSA et du FBI *se torchent du premier amendement de la constitution des USA*, pourtant si important aux yeux des citoyens amricains.

Cdlmt

----------


## lvr

> Il est contre son pays justement


De quel "pays" parles-tu : citoyens, institutions, entreprises commerciales, lois... ? Effectivement il est contre un certain nombre d'institutions, mais il alerte le peuple. Donc il est "avec" le pays.
1789, c'tait aussi une trahison envers le "pays" (de l'poque). Tu t'en plains ????

----------


## Jarodd

> l'vidence, les tats-Unis ne sont pas aujourd'hui un tat policier


Euh, je ne trouve pas que cela soit aussi vident ! Ils sont quoi alors ?

----------


## Kitzbuehl

> Euh, je ne trouve pas que cela soit aussi vident ! Ils sont quoi alors ?


D'accord avec la question. Et je vais essayer de rpondre aussi clairement que possible.

Le systme ducatif maintient la population, et la conditionne ainsi au travers de la censure des mdias, dans la plus grande ignorance possible. Un ignorant devient beaucoup plus ais  manoeuvrer pour le faire adhrer dmocratiquement  volont.

Seule, une "lite" connat rellement les tenant et aboutissant. Laquelle perptue le systme en l' tat pour son seul profit ( pouvoir et/ou argent ) choisissant qui accde  quoi en fonction de son profil.

PRISM est une partie mis  jour permettant de contrler les masses car Internet est un danger pour cette lite permettant  la population  de communiquer, d'apprendre les uns des autres.

Chaque pays a son idologie et sa manire de procder peu ou prou identique. Par contre, PRISM s'autorise  s'appliquer  la population mondiale.

A la question, y a-t-il des disparitions sans mobile autre qu'aller  l'encontre des intrts de ce systme ? La rponse est plus que positive et pas uniquement dans ce pays. Ils agissent sur toute la plante et ce n'est pas l'apanage de ce pays.

Quand on parle de pays "amis", ce sont les pays qui servent les intrts du systme de ce pays en collaborant  cet tat de fait. Parfois contraints et forcs. Ou tout simplement monnay ( corruption ou coercition ).

----------


## hn2k5

l'vidence, les tats-Unis ne sont pas aujourd'hui un tat policier 

Y a juste  voir comment se sont droules les manifestations de Seattle en 1999... Voir "Bataille  Seattle".
On peut encore dire les plus grosses immondices racistes aux USA, par contre si on touche aux institutions sacres - $$$$$$ - c'est matraque et lacrymo.

Cdlmt

----------


## YvesT75

Peut-tre que cette affaire va au moins calmer un peu le viol imbcile du terme virtuel au sujet d'internet numrique et compagnie, viol avec lequel quasi tout le monde s'est amus depuis le dbut des nineties par l, ce serait pas mal non ?

Et cela permettrait peut tre aussi de considrer les choses un peu srieusement.

Par exemple au sujet d'Idenum :

http://iiscn.wordpress.com/2011/06/2...mauvaise-idee/

----------


## herdans

> Il est contre son pays justement, a moins que j'ai mal compris ce que tu voulait dire tu as tourn la phrase dans le mauvais sens.
> 
> Au final ce qu'il fait n'apportera rien de plus demain a ce que les USA et d'autres pays sont soupconns de faire, l'espionnage existera toujours, mais en attendant notre pays a une conomie de plus en plus bancale, par contre le corruption et les fraudes fiscales y vont bon train sur le dos des contibuables.


Il est pas contre son pays, c'est d'abord son gouvernement qui est contre lui. N'inversons pas les rles.

Le problme n'est pas tant dans l'espionnage, mais dans la surveillance de masse et les drives inluctables, d'autant plus qu'il est difficile de se dfendre d'une menace, dont on ignorait l'existence.

----------


## Kitzbuehl

http://www.lesechos.fr/economie-poli...lan-580662.php

Diffrentes ractions m'animent  la lecture de cet article :

- la NSA efface les traces de ses agissements afin de couvrir les drives

- laisser tout pouvoir  un Gnral relve plus de la dictature militaire que de l' Etat policier

- les USA connaissent deux armes : le canon et le dollar, en alternance ou en simultane


La crise actuelle rsulte de l'insuffisance du canon.

----------


## Kitzbuehl

"Les services de renseignement amricains espionnaient dans le cadre du programme de surveillance Prism plusieurs bureaux de l'Union europenne, dont ils avaient russi  pntrer les rseaux informatiques, selon des documents secrets dont Der Spiegel a pris connaissance.

Le magazine allemand cite dans un article publi aujourd'hui un document class secret de la National Security Agency (NSA) dat de septembre 2010, que l'informaticien Edward Snowden a emport dans sa fuite aprs avoir dvoil l'existence de Prism et que les journalistes du Spiegel ont pu lire en partie.

Selon ce document, la NSA a implant du matriel d'coute dans les bureaux de l'Union europenne (UE)  Washington et aux Nations unies et tait en mesure non seulement d'couter les conversations tlphoniques, mais aussi d'accder aux documents et aux courriels des diplomates europens, qualifis de "cible" dans le document.

D'aprs le Spiegel, l'agence de renseignement amricaine surveillait aussi les systmes de communication de l'immeuble Justus Lipsius, qui hberge le Conseil europen  Bruxelles et o les gouvernements de l'UE disposent de bureaux  partir desquels ils peuvent passer des appels scuriss." 

Le Figaro avec Reuters

Qui d'autres encore ?

http://www.lemonde.fr/ameriques/arti...9112_3222.html

Qui ne l'a pas t ? ( la rponse devrait tre plus courte )

----------


## goomazio

Le cas de Joseph Nacchio me semble tre un bon exemple des drives possibles du sur-espionnage. Cette personne,  la tte de Qwest, entreprise de tlcommunications, aurait perdu son boulot suite  son refus de collaborer avec la NSA. Bien sur, on peut calomnier quelqu'un sans fondement et sans connatre sa vie, mais c'est tellement plus simple de le faire en connaissance de cause. 


J'ai lus galement un petit paragraphe qui disait en gros "un employ de la NSA (ou du FBI...), pour rigoler,  lch qu'en *6 minutes*, il pouvait *faire de n'importe qui un suspect*, simplement en faisant une petite slection d'informations/donnes sur la personne.


Voici _bien_ une question qui, mme si tout le monde va trater la personne qui la pose de parano, mrite d'tre pose :



> _Le vaste programme despionnage PRISM de la NSA rcemment rvl par  le lanceur dalertes Edward Snowden, qui aurait dbut ds fvrier  2001, soit six mois avant le 11/9, pourrait-il expliquer en partie  luniformisation du positionnement des grands mdias amricains, voire  occidentaux, sur les attentats terroristes de New York et Washington ?  A-t-il permis de fournir  certains les moyens indiscrets de faire  pression sur les personnages clefs du monde journalistique, politique,  judiciaire US, et dtablir cette hallucinante  voix unique  sur les  grands enjeux de notre poque, dont le 11/9, mais aussi le cas du  prsident syrien Bashar al-Assad, font partie ?_


http://www.mondialisation.ca/lhumani...-syrie/5340385

----------


## Stphane le calme

*PRISM : La NSA aurait aussi espionn l'Union Europenne,*
*les responsables europens choqus par les rvlations*

_Mise  jour du 01/07/2013_

Traqu par le gouvernement amricain, Edward Snowden, en cavale, continue  dballer son sac et  lui donner des sueurs froides.

Lauteur des fuites sur lun des plus vastes programmes de cybersurveillance rvle que lespionnage de lEurope tait galement compris dans le projet PRISM.

Selon les documents rvls par lhebdomadaire allemand Der Spiegel et  fournis par Edward Snowden,  ancien consultant pour le compte de la NSA, l'agence dcrit dans un rapport comment elle espionnait la reprsentation diplomatique de l'UE  Washington en 2010. Des micros installs dans les btiments jusqu' une infiltration du rseau informatique pour lire les courriels et documents internes, l'agence n'a pas lsin sur les moyens de surveillance.  plusieurs reprises d'ailleurs, l'agence a fait explicitement des Europens des  cibles  attaquer , comme au sommet de l'ONU o elle a us des mmes stratagmes pour surveiller la reprsentation de l'UE.

Il est possible que ces oprations se soient tendues jusqu' Bruxelles. Der Spiegel rvle qu'il y a cinq ans, les experts en scurit de l'UE avaient dcouvert un systme d'coutes sur le rseau tlphonique et internet du btiment Justus-Lipsius, principal sige du Conseil de l'Union Europenne, et qui remontait jusqu'au quartier gnral de l'Otan dans la banlieue de Bruxelles.
En 2003, l'UE avait confirm la dcouverte d'un systme d'coutes tlphoniques des bureaux de plusieurs pays, dont la France et l'Allemagne.


_Si les rapports sont vrais, cela rappelle les mthodes utilises par nos ennemis pendant la guerre froide_ , estime Sabine Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger, ministre de la Justice allemande. Avant de poursuivre que cela  _signifierait que les Amricains ont agi en violation ouverte de la Convention de Vienne qui dfend l'inviolabilit des ambassades_.  

Avec 500 millions de communications interceptes par jour, l'Allemagne serait classe par la NSA comme  un partenaire de troisime classe . La France s'en sort mieux avec deux millions de connexions surveilles. La Grande-Bretagne, quant  elle, est pargne puisqu'elle ne fait l'objet d'aucune surveillance. Concernant les ambassades, celles de France, d'Italie et de Grce  Washington font partie des 38 ambassades sous la surveillance de la NSA. 

Le ministre luxembourgeois des Affaires trangres, Jean Asselbron, estime que lespionnage amricain est  _hors de contrle_  et  que  _les tats-Unis feraient manifestement mieux de surveiller leurs services de renseignement plutt que leurs allis_ . 

La Commission Europenne a demand des explications  son partenaire amricain qui n'a pu que garder un silence embarrass. Les ractions des politiques europens fusent et n'ont d'gal que leur virulence. Nombreux sont ceux qui incitent  une riposte contre Washington. 

Mais certains appellent aussi  relativiser cet incident.  Le Ministre de l'Intrieur franais, Manuel Valls, avait insist sur  l'excellente coopration  entre Amricains et Franais, faisant comprendre implicitement que les Europens profitaient de PRISM. Il avait reconnu que les Europens avaient eux aussi leurs programmes de surveillance,  de moindre ampleur , sans donner de dtails.  

_Tout le monde espionne tout le monde_ , commente Sean West, de l'Eurasia Group jugeant  ridicule  l'moi des Europens et estimant que  _tout mariage qui marche a besoin de renseignements_ .


*Source :* _Der Spiegel_

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Au moment o sont entames des ngociations entre l'Europe et les tats-Unis pour une zone de libre-change commercial transatlantique, ces rvlations pourraient-elles avoir des consquences rdhibitoires ?

*En collaboration avec Hinault Romaric*

----------


## arnolddumas

La faon dont les hommes politiques jouent les vierges effarouches est compltement ridicule.  ::cry::  Partant de l, ils font semblant de dcouvrir cet espionnage. Les administrations continuent nanmoins d'utiliser Windows et pleins de produits made in USA ....  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

Il serait peut-tre temps pour l'europe de mettre en place de rels ambitions en terme de technlogies.
Dvelopper son propre programme et de financer de la R&D. De mettre en place des structures adaptes et pourquoi pas, de lancer le dveloppement d'un OS "Europen".

Enfin, lutter contre cette gmonie devant laquelle l'europe se prosterne depuis bien trop longtemps.

Bref, il faudrait penser  "l'mencipation" de l'europe vis  vis des USA en matire technologique

----------


## malkav1978

> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  Au moment o sont entames les ngociations entre l'Europe et les Etats-Unis pour une zone de libre-change commercial transatlantique, ces rvlations pourraient elles avoir des consquences rdhibitoires ?


A mon avis c'est un feu de paille. Ca va faire du bruit quelques jours ou semaines et aprs ce sera termin. Aprs c'est un bon moyens pour nous pour de ngocier quelques avantages dans ce trait (enfin si nos politiciens ne sont pas trop c..., mais l autant croire au Pre Nol).  ::mouarf:: 




> _Tout le monde espionne tout le monde_ , commente Sean West, de l'Eurasia Group jugeant ridicule l'moi des Europens et estimant que  _tout mariage qui marche a besoin de renseignements_ .


Mouef... sauf que dans un mariage on se fait confiance et on se dit les choses. On s'espionne quand a ne marche plus en gnral. Quelque part, je trouve a extrmement malsain entres nations allies.  ::aie::

----------


## malkav1978

> Dvelopper son propre programme et de financer de la R&D. De mettre en place des structures adaptes et pourquoi pas, de lancer le dveloppement d'un OS "Europen".


On a dj l'OS : c'est Linux.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## arnolddumas

> On a dj l'OS : c'est Linux.


Clairement, on a dj l'OS et les logiciels. Il manque juste de la bonne volont. Mais quand on voit les incomptents aux ministres de l'conomie numrique, et le lobbying de Microsoft, on comprend qu'il sera difficile de progresser sur ce terrain.  ::cry:: 

Il faudrait vraiment arrter l'-plat-ventrisme. A chaque fois qu'une tentative de migration vers les logiciels libres est engage, on nous dit que la maintenant cotera plus cher que les licences. Or la libert n'a pas de prix, donc le logiciel libre restera moins cher.  ::P:   ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

> On a dj l'OS : c'est Linux.


Navr, mais quoi qu'en disent les utilisateurs, ce n'est pas un OS grand publique. La publicit et les ngociations avec les entreprises de distribution de matriel informatique sont inexistantes.

Il faut savoir investir si on veux que a fonctionne. Et pour le moment, mis  part 250forks de linux qui font leur bout de chemin  droite et  gauche sans aucune envie de s'imiscer dans les foyer, Linux ne sera en aucun cas un OS Europen.

Je ne suis pas contre qu'il le deviennt, mais en l'tat actuel des choses, ce n'est mme pas envisageable  moyen terme.

Si vous voulez que Linux devienne un OS Majeur dans les prochaines annes, il va falloir claircir l'offre, investir, et je ne vois aucun mcne europen prt  prendre le risque d'investir franchement dans la R&D et dans le markting pour une distribution Linux "de masse". Ngocier des contrats avec les distributeurs. D'autant que, quoi qu'on en dise, le grand publique est habitu aux outils Offices et sans relle volont il sera impossible de le dtrner..

----------


## chiv

Le fait que les amricains espionnent tout le monde n'est pas vraiment une surprise et la raction offusque de nos dirigeants est assez grotesque. Comme si on ne s'en doutait pas auparavant.  ::roll:: 

Ce que je trouve plus choquant par contre c'est que depuis quelques semaines que PRISM fait parler de lui, nos dirigeants europens avaient bien peu ragis au fait que les amricains espionnent l'ensemble des citoyens europens mais font un scandale quand ils dcouvrent que les btiments officiels sont sur coute.

Alors comme a des micros dans vos bureaux  Bruxelles c'est un scandale mais qu'on espionne 360 Millions de citoyens quotidiennement vous vous en foutez ? Hmm

----------


## arnolddumas

> Navr, mais quoi qu'en disent les utilisateurs, ce n'est pas un OS grand publique. La publicit et les ngociations avec les entreprises de distribution de matriel informatique sont inexistantes.
> 
> Il faut savoir investir si on veux que a fonctionne. Et pour le moment, mis  part 250forks de linux qui font leur bout de chemin  droite et  gauche sans aucune envie de s'imiscer dans les foyer, Linux ne sera en aucun cas un OS Europen.
> 
> Je ne suis pas contre qu'il le deviennt, mais en l'tat actuel des choses, ce n'est mme pas envisageable  moyen terme.
> 
> Si vous voulez que Linux devienne un OS Majeur dans les prochaines annes, il va falloir claircir l'offre, investir, et je ne vois aucun mcne europen prt  prendre le risque d'investir franchement dans la R&D et dans le markting pour une distribution Linux "de masse". Ngocier des contrats avec les distributeurs. D'autant que, quoi qu'on en dise, le grand publique est habitu aux outils Offices et sans relle volont il sera impossible de le dtrner..


On pourrait s'inspirer de la dmarche du gouvernement chinois : http://www.developpez.com/actu/53267...ue-pour-avril/

----------


## Lyche

> On pourrait s'inspirer de la dmarche du gouvernement chinois : http://www.developpez.com/actu/53267...ue-pour-avril/


Moui, a pourrait tre une ide  ::):

----------


## shkyo

En mme temps, quand on voit les effectifs de la NSA (environ 35000 pers) et ses budgets (estims  15 milliards de $ /an), on se doute bien qu'ils ne sont pas l pour compter les paquerettes dans les champs...  ::roll::  ::aie:: 
Sans oublier leurs parc informatique surpuissant, comprenant un certain nombre de supercalculateurs, et pas des moindres, Cray and co! (voir par l : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nationa...perordinateurs mais les infos datent un peu...)

Le projet PRISM n'est qu'une suite logique du systme Echelon, qui est lui aussi  l'chelle de la plante au niveau des coutes... (pour ceux qui ont oubli, un rsum ici : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echelon)

----------


## camus3

> Bref, il faudrait penser  "l'mencipation" de l'europe vis  vis des USA en matire technologique


L'Europe est  la base un projet purement amricain. Il s'agit de contrler toutes ces vieilles nations  partir d'une seule entit. L'Europe a donc toujours t une marionnette des USA.

trangement , personne ne se souvient des l'affaire des prisons secrtes de la CIA dans diffrents pays d'europe ... C'est aujourd'hui exactement la mme chose , et bien sur que les dirigeants et responsables Europens sont au courant voir complices , comme ils l'ont t pour les prisons secrtes de la CIA.

Bref beaucoup de bruit pour rien , seuls les hypocrites et les politiciens ( qui taient parfaitement au courant ) sont scandaliss par ces "rvlations" qui ne changeront absolument rien.

Combien ici ont entendu parl du future trait de libre change USA - UE ? personne n'en parle bizarrement.

----------


## camus3

> D'autant que, quoi qu'on en dise, le grand publique est habitu aux outils Offices et sans relle volont il sera impossible de le dtrner..


Si c'tait juste une question d'outils Offices ... il est trs difficile pour un dbutant (non informaticien ) d'obtenir un quelconque support ou renseignement sur Linux, sans tre pris pour un idiot sur les forums spcialiss, ou sans se voir rpondre RTFM.

Je n'ai jamais eut ce problme sur les forums Windows ou les gens se pressent pour t'aider et rsoudre le moindre problme, et surtout partager leurs connaissances.

----------


## bombseb

J'allais dire la mme chose, nos dirigeants sont les "employs" des amricains. Donc parler d'mancipation de l'Europe relve de la navet. 
Le but de l'UE est la construction d'un glacis gopolitique sous domination Amricaine. 
Dit autrement : Le but est d'tendre l'empire amricain  l'Europe.
Et ceci passera trs certainement par une balkanisation des nations europennes, c'est  dire un morcellement de nos pays.
Le conflit Wallonie / Flandre, la Catalogne qui demande son indpendance, le rcent rfrendum en Alsace, tout ceci n'est pas du au hasard, il serais temps que les Franais ouvrent les yeux.
Si le sujet vous interresse je vous conseille vivement les confrences de Franois Asselineau (UPR).

Edit :
Posez vous la question aussi du but du march transatlantique. Trait qui se fera sans nous demander notre accord ( nous le peuple). Trait dont le but est la leve de toutes les contraintes non tarifaires entre les US et l'UE, c'est  dire toutes nos normes qui obligent les multinationales  ne pas faire n'importe quoi.

----------


## s4mk1ng

Bah comme le dit Fleur Pellerin tout le monde tait plus ou moins au courant, a va faire les choux gras pendant quelques jours puis a repartira de plus belle. Tout les an  peu prs on a une affaire comme a qui surgit et tout les ans la raction droite comme gauche est la mme, on monte au crneau, on dit c'est pas bien mais on ne fait rien de concret pour empecher ceci de recommencer  ::cfou::

----------


## el_slapper

> Si c'tait juste une question d'outils Offices ... il est trs difficile pour un dbutant (non informaticien ) d'obtenir un quelconque support ou renseignement sur Linux, sans tre pris pour un idiot sur les forums spcialiss, ou sans se voir rpondre RTFM.
> 
> Je n'ai jamais eut ce problme sur les forums Windows ou les gens se pressent pour t'aider et rsoudre le moindre problme, et surtout partager leurs connaissances.


+1.

ici, sur DVP.

J'ai toujours une bcane qui tourne plus ou moins bien(ou mal) sur LINUX(xubuntu pour les intimes), pour plein de raisons, mais j'ai encore en travers de la gorge le RTFM que j'ai encaiss(alors que je demandais juste si quelqu'un ne savais pas par hasard, en marge d'une autre discussion, j'aurais totalement compris de me faire ignorer. Mais on a pris soin de me trainer dans la boue comme un sombre crtin flemmard. J'avais cherch pendant deux heures, sans rsultat).

A comparer avec le forum VBA pour EXCEL, par exemple, ou les intervenants font la course pour proposer une solution clef en main. A tel point que je n'ai jamais  poser de questions( une exception prs), une recherche rapide me donne gnralement plus d'infos que ce dont j'ai besoin.

Linux est peut-tre mieux que Windows(en tous cas Xubuntu que W8, vu de chez moi), mais a ne suffit pas  en faire un bon choix. L'cosystme est fondamental. Dans Biculturalism, Joel Spolsky explique que les dveloppeurs Windows travaillent pour les utilisateurs, l ou les dveloppeurs UNIX travaillent pour d'autres dveloppeurs. Et a, a explique probablement les fortes diffrences culturelles entre les deux environnements. Quand on a l'habitude de traiter avec des gens qui regardent le clavier avec effroi, on est plus patient avec les dbutants.

----------


## Thorna

> Les responsables europens choqus par les rvlations


Je dirais : mouarf, lol, ptdr et mme rofl !
Ils ne se rappellent dj plus l'pisode "chelon", pendant lequel ils avaient envoy quelques parlementaires devant une des casernes chelon o un simple gardien les avait gentiment conduits ?
Dcidment, la politique europenne fait tout pour nous faire rire... sans doute pour nous faire oublier qu'elle ne fait rien d'europen!

----------


## Chauve souris

> L'Europe est  la base un projet purement amricain. Il s'agit de contrler toutes ces vieilles nations  partir d'une seule entit. L'Europe a donc toujours t une marionnette des USA.


Et le pays chouchou des amricains pour cette besogne c'est l'Allemagne, qu'on n'ose appeler "_leader_" (et encore moins "_fhrer_") juste "_locomotive_" mme si les wagons qu'elle trane ont les essieux salement rouills.

La perte de l'conomie nationale, programme au dbut des annes 70 (c-f Maurice Allais), ajoute  la perte de la souverainet des dcisions conomiques et pour finir la perte de la monnaie (l'euro-mark, tout comme le franc CFA, vallait le double de la monnaie "_mtropole_"). Je viens de lire que les entreprises de poids (15 millions d'euros de CA) avaient augment leur cessations de paiement de 30 % en un an.

Ajoutons la clouderie et l'espionnage qui n'est mme plus cibl (on collecte tout, les numros de tlphones des portables, les courriels de gmail, etc.) et on est certain qu'aucune conomie europenne ne pourra jamais merger, elle sera pille ou dtruite par les USA avant que d'tre adulte (les "_start-up_" qui se livrent  Microsoft Azure me font doucement marrer).

----------


## Traroth2

Moi, ce qui me sidre, c'est le fait que des pays comme la France se laissent espionner aussi facilement. Notre budget de dfense, c'est pas de l'argent de poche ! La France a consacr 62,5 milliards de dollars  sa dfense en 2011, mais est incapable de scuriser ses ambassades, mme une fois que l'espionnage par les Etats-Unis a t rvl une premire fois (Cablegate). Il n'y a pas l quelque chose de scandaleux ?

Je trouve l'espionnage du cryptofax de l'ambassade de France auprs de l'ONU  New-York particulirement symptomatique, et  plus d'un titre : voila un matriel d'origine trangre (achet en Suisse), donc totalement hors de contrle des services de contre-espionnage franais, qu'on utilise en toute confiance, et maintenant que l'espionnage est rvl, on n'est mme pas capable d'expliquer ce qui s'est pass. Est-ce que quelqu'un a install un mouchard sur l'appareil ou est-ce que le fabricant a mis une backdoor ? Un examen de la machine devrait pouvoir le rvler facilement, et si c'est un mouchard install sur place, les procdures de scurit physique doivent tre gravement dficiente (si c'est le fabricant qui a install une backdoor, c'est la procdure de choix du fournisseur qui craint). Et les donnes collectes, elles transitent comment jusqu' la NSA ? Il n'y a donc aucune surveillance du trafic rseau ou des communications radio (quel que soit le moyen utilis, finalement), pour que a ait pu passer ainsi inaperu ? Bref, a donne furieusement l'impression que le niveau de scurit dans les ambassades franaises est totalement nul.

----------


## Traroth2

> Snowden est un Amricain, a de l'argent grace a son pays, et du jour au lendemain lui donne un coup de couteau dans le dos pour aller chez l'ennemi...
> En tant de guerre cela ne se passe pas de la sorte, trahir sa patrie est lourdement puni (il y a assez d'exemples).
> Ce qu'il a fait peut etre bien pour avertir des choses que tout le monde sait dja plus ou moins, mais le faire contre son pays c'est tout de meme tres discutable. Si un Francais travaillant pour les serives secrets francais dvoilait demain notre avantage que l'on a acquis sur les ennemis et s'y chaperait j'en doute que la chose soit aussi bien percue dans l'haxagone.
> D'ailleurs on parle beaucoup des USA, un peu de la GB, mais beaucoup d'autres choses (peut-etre pires) sont faites par d'autres pays qui ont un minimum d'ambition internationale.


Non, c'est exactement l'inverse. Dnoncer le comportement d'un gouvernement qui met en danger la libert des citoyens est un acte de patriotisme. On ne le rptera jamais assez : tre un citoyen, ce n'est pas simplement fermer sa gueule !

----------


## herdans

L'Europe, et la France :  les jouets des tats-unis. Nos instances dirigeantes sont vraiment des laquais  ::calim2::   Des serviteurs domins demandent des explications  leurs matres, des partenaires gaux auraient exig des excuses et auraient sanctionn immdiatement. Les gouvernements europens se couchent ds que les amerloques invoquent l'excuse du terrorrisme pour la surveillance civile, les changes commerciaux, acta, comptes bancaires. Si les dirigeants franais avaient un peu d'amour propre, ils devraient abandonner leur opposition de faade qui ne s'affichent que lors de conflits, et excuter docilement comme les subalternes anglais.

----------


## Model_T101

Le particulier est totalement transparent pour eux mais
AREVA, THALES, SNECMA, DASSAULT, RENAULT,
brevets, accords commerciaux, recherche, partenariats... ?

et puis aussi :
la vente annule des Airbus A400M aux USA NSA accord UKUSA
La vente Areva qui choue en Australie NSA accord UKUSA
Les ngociations UE USA ou reste du monde espionn
Les divisions partisanes, soulignes ou favorises dans l'UE...
Ambassades, consulats, gouvernements...

----------


## heinquoi

pour ceux que a intresse, une ptition

http://www.avaaz.org/fr/petition/La_.../?fhlkzdb&pv=9

----------


## Elros

Si vous souhaitez que les amricains n'utilisent plus vos donnes, il faudrait peut tre ne pas oublier que la plupart du temps c'est vous mme qui les donnez. 
Regarder ce qu'il y'a sur les rseaux sociaux, les boites mails, les logiciels (PC et mobile) et les services hbergs sur le sol amricain..
Il faut savoir que ce qui est disponible sur le sol d'un pays peut tre perquisitionn par celui-ci sauf cas diplomatique.

Aprs, le problme de surveillance des tats allis, avec qui ils ont des accords (commerciaux, militaires, etc.), j'avoue ne pas comprendre l'intrt mise  par de vouloir tous contrler...

----------


## herdans

> Si vous souhaitez que les amricains n'utilisent plus vos donnes, il faudrait peut tre ne pas oublier que la plupart du temps c'est vous mme qui les donnez. 
> Regarder ce qu'il y'a sur les rseaux sociaux, les boites mails, les logiciels (PC et mobile) et les services hbergs sur le sol amricain..
> Il faut savoir que ce qui est disponible sur le sol d'un pays peut tre perquisitionn par celui-ci sauf cas diplomatique.


Les tats-unis font leur lois totalitaires, soient, mais elles s'appliquent probablement aussi aux donnes qui transitent via leur sol, est-ce que tu maitrises tous les intermdiaires lorsque t'envoies ton message? Dj connais tu seulement d'avance les intermdiaires? Et si un maillon de la chaine est compromis... Et faut voir le peu de cas, qu'ils font de la diplomatie, je rappelle qu'ils espionnent les ambassades... Pour le moment, on a pas d'excuses, et on en aura surement pas, ils sont juste gns d'avoir t dcouverts. Et nos politicards ne font rien, autant leur dire de continuer leurs mfaits. Mais oui c'est vrai c'est les tats-unis, donc on ferme les yeux.

On a vraiment des charlots aux manettes. Notre porte parole du gouvernement, annonce qu'elle veut suspendre provisoirement les discussions sur le libre change suite aux rvlations. Quand on veut bluffer, on vite de le proclamer... Comme moyen de pression, on a vu mieux. Et le pire est  venir : nos pantins qui bloquent le survol d'un avion tranger, sur simple menace des tats-unis,  qui pourrait contenir Snowden. Mais elles sont o les valeurs, et l'indpendance?

----------


## alex_vino

> est-ce que tu maitrises tous les intermdiaires lorsque t'envoie ton message? Dj connais tu seulement les intermdiaires? Et si un maillon de la chaine est compromis...


Non, mais arreter d'utiliser les services des multi-nationales amricaines au profit de Francaises/Europenes est dja un pas en avant, pour tes droits et notre conomie  ::ccool:: 
Les gens pensent qu'on ne peux pas se passer de Google, j'y arrive pourtant et ne rencontre pas le moindre probleme.

----------


## shkyo

> Non, mais arreter d'utiliser les services des multi-nationales amricaines au profit de Francaises/Europenes est dja un pas en avant, pour tes droits et notre conomie 
> Les gens pensent qu'on ne peux pas se passer de Google, j'y arrive pourtant et ne rencontre pas le moindre probleme.


Mouis, dans l'absolu je ne suis pas contre a, et je ne suis pas du tout pro usa, mais par simple curiosit quel moteur de recherche (efficace) franco/europen utilises-tu?? Et quel systme de cloud (gratuit)??

----------


## alex_vino

> Mouis, dans l'absolu je ne suis pas contre a, et je ne suis pas du tout pro usa, mais par simple curiosit quel moteur de recherche (efficace) franco/europen utilises-tu?? Et quel systme de cloud (gratuit)??


Le cloud j'utilise tres rarement et si je dois l'utiliser j'y met des documents sans importance dedans et tres souvent je les crypte, concernant le moteur de recherche j'utilise DuckDuckGo et navigue tres souvent en priv.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Moi, ce qui me sidre, c'est le fait que des pays comme la France se laissent espionner aussi facilement. Notre budget de dfense, c'est pas de l'argent de poche ! La France a consacr 62,5 milliards de dollars  sa dfense en 2011, mais est incapable de scuriser ses ambassades, mme une fois que l'espionnage par les Etats-Unis a t rvl une premire fois (Cablegate). Il n'y a pas l quelque chose de scandaleux ?


En mme temps, le budget dfence des USA dpasse tous les autres runis....la dfence cote vraiment cher, si on n'est pas prt  aligner les milliards on a les resultats qu'on paie....

----------


## megs

Les armes ont volus, et ceux qui n'voluent pas avec elles disparaissent phagocyt par leurs usags. Internet est aujourd'hui 
un outils pour certains et une arme pour d'autres. Faut pas rver... (c'est l'arme amricaine qui a accoucher du net initialement, c'tait et c'est toujours un outils militaire). Un autre exemple serait l'audiovisuel. c'est une arme redoutable pour exporter les cultures nationales (c'est une richesse, 
comme parfois une arme). Regardez bien les films amricains exporter avec exacerbation et chauvinisme leurs modles culturels parfait, dont la libert est le matre mot. 

J'ai mme entendu parfois sans doute par autocritique des paroles du style " nous avons le devoir et la mission d'exporter la libert et la paix( pacification ?) a travers le monde ". Dans l'histoire d'autres groupe de personne s'estimaient investi d'une mission pour le bien de tous... et ca c'est pas forcment fait pour le bien du plus grand nombre...

Je ferais aisment un parallle avec la sexualit... celui qui en parle le plus c'est pas forcement celui qui en a le plus.... 
au contraire cela dnote une volont d'endormir le population sur leurs conditions rels et de se persuader de l'existance de 
cette prtendu libert (cela fausse la notion mme de libert pour celui qui entend ca et ne vit pas libre pour autant). 
d'ailleurs on remarque dans la majorit de la population du monde des conditionnements plus ou moins prononcs, mme en France.
nous sommes tous plus vulnrable que nous voulons le croire. tout le monde dpend aujourd'hui des firmes nergtiques, 
agroalimentaire et pharmaceutique... les vritables dirigeant c'est eux... toutes ces multinationales qui tiennent les pays par 
les ...bip... car plus rien ne peux tre fait sans leurs concours. (rappelez vous les pays d'Afrique qui ont demander des 
semences gntiquement modifis pour leur pays, qui sont maintenant attaqu et tenu par ses mmes firmes  l'usage de leurs 
produits a prix exorbitant, par ce que les gnes modifis ont pollu les varits locales et que par consquent des redevances 
sur la proprit gntique s'applique). on en arrive mme a ce que la vie leur appartiennent... on est plus trs loin du non 
retour ou l'individu modifi par ce qu'il a mang sera leur proprits. la nouvelle devise de ce debut de sciecle n'est pas "je pense donc je suis", 
mais c'est: "tu es donc tu payes". et probablement plus tard: " tu es a moi donc tu fais ce que je te dis"

N'est fait uniquement que ce qui renforce leurs pouvoirs et leurs emprises sur le monde. Voyez au combien notre vie appartient 
dj a ceux qui dtiennent les flux de pognon, peut tre un jour finirons t'il par tre difi, et chacun d'entre nous 
travaillera gratuitement rien que pour la gratitude divine... 
Tentons de nous rassurer un peu...notre condition pourrais tre bien pire. 



> Moi, ce qui me sidre, c'est le fait que des pays comme la France se laissent espionner aussi facilement.


 qui 
contrle et comprend vraiment ce qui est fait avec ce pognon ? ca m'intresse... mon ignorance en la matire me pousse  me 
demander si il pas l des fuites d'argent douteuses ? par ailleurs  quoi bon rvler  celui qui nous coute que nous savons 
tre cout..si ce n'est qu'a lui donner l'opportunit d'amliorer sont concept d'espionnage et de lui dire qu'on a pas des 
moyens a perdre en surveillance de nos allis. autant ce servir de ca comme d'un avantage, il veux couter du bach, faisons lui 
ecouter du chopin.  
y a de quoi devenir parano ^^.... et si on l'tait pas finalement... ::mouarf:: 




> On a vraiment des charlots aux manettes. Notre porte parole du gouvernement, annonce qu'elle veut suspendre 
> provisoirement les discussions sur le libre change suite aux rvlations. Quand on veut bluffer, on vite de le proclamer...


facile a dire, on dpend dj tellement d'eux. Tu aurais oblig les USA a faire quoi pour ce faire pardonner et comment ? 100 
pompes tlviss pour l'ensemble du gouvernement US ? ca aurait t rigolo de voir notre prsident menacer du doigt tout nu les 
US...mais ca aurais t totalement contre productif et surtout c'est pisser contre le vent (ca te revient  la gueule... ils nous pisse dj dessus pas la peine d'en rajouter). C'est pas sur les US qu'il faut taper ( Ils s'espionnent dj eux mme sans aucune retenu, alors les autres...), c'est notre manque de vigilance qu'il faut pointer.
mais comme dit plus haut:



> En mme temps, le budget dfense des USA dpasse tous les autres runis....la dfense cote vraiment cher, si on n'est 
> pas prt  aligner les milliards on a les rsultats qu'on paie....


 Sommes nous prt a faire autant de sournoiseries  
moralit douteuse que les usa pour obtenir ce mme pognon  tout prix?
Et puis ils aiment  ce montrer les plus puissant du monde (un peu comme si il cherchaient  s'en convaincre), comme un berger avec ses moutons... ( faites b avec moi...et en 
cur s'il vous plat , pour nos sauveurs, qui vont nous librer de notre misrable condition de franais), et forcement, y a des 
ptis malins qui aiment les dfit, et qui trichent aux rgles pour montrer aux plus forts qu'il feraient peut tre mieux de se 
montrer moins arrogant. ( si tu met une pancarte sur ta maison avec marqu dessus  maison de riche...t'est sr de te faire 
cibler par des dlesteurs de bien un nombre de fois incalculable, mme si tu retire la pancarte, c'est trops tards, le fantme 
de la pancarte perdure dans les esprits , forcement  la longue tu deviens parano...
Et l soit les tats unis utilisent la paranoa de son peuple  des fin de conqute conomiques et culturelle ou bien encore 
pour en profiter d'augmenter le contrle sur la population. ou cette paranoa est bien fond et on se trouve dans une situation 
a bascule dangeureuse.

Je vis sur un territoire franais, les expats sont des cibles prioritaires par rputation. En trois ans un directeur de lyce 
peut tre cambriol (a vide) une dizaine de foi, mme ceux qui n'ont pas une tune.  la fin on entend des propos xnophobes de 
la bouche de personne qui n'en avais jamais eu et ne pensais jamais en avoir un jour. Ceci allant jusqu' la mise en uvre de 
mesures ltales sur lesquels les services de l'ordre dbords ferment les yeux (mettant parfois l'usager mme de l'habitation en 
danger). Saisissez vous l'analogie ?

Seulement faut tre srieusement malade pour le faire rien que pour le plaisir ou pour obtenir le contrle des entres et 
sorties de la maison afin que celui a qui on a piquer la pizza ne revienne pas la reprendre. 
la mgalomanie est une maladie. la recherche du pouvoir et du contrle d'autrui en est une autre. il faut 
apprendre  les reconnatre et loigner d'un quelconque pouvoir (economique ou politique) ses gens malades. et tout ira bien mieux. mondialisation ? je dis oui c'est bien.... mais tout dpend par qui et comment. actuellement un mondialisation s'opre, et une gouvernance conomique s'installe.. ca c'est pas bon.




> On ne le rptera jamais assez : tre un citoyen, ce n'est pas simplement fermer sa gueule !


Oui le franais en gnral sait parfaitement ouvrir sa gueule pour se plaindre, mme quand il ferait mieux de la fermer.
...
...
...
...
...
...
Ca ne vous a pas gner ce que je viens d'ecrire ? vous ne me prenez pas pour un con apres ca? si avouez que ca vous est pass par la tte!
Comment voulez vous que quelqu'un ouvre sa gueule pour dire la verit quand la majorit est l pour le prendre pour un con, et ira mme jusqu' l'ecraser pour qu'il se taise afin de ne pas bousculer les petites habitudes et croyances du train train quotidien.
Autant fermer sa gueule non ? on vi bien mieux entour des autres. bienvenue dans une socit qui carte du collectif tout les libres penseurs et les met au rebus sans que les autorits ai a bouger le petit doigt. c'est bien huil hein !?? ah vous vous croyez en dehors de ca.. hh! padbol!.

C'est que vous ne vous rendez pas compte de tout les sacrifices quotidien que vous faites pour ne pas vous mettre le collectif a dos... Faites y attention un peu pour voir.... jusqu'ou pouvez vous aller dans la trahison de vos pairs et proches, de ce que vous tes vraiment ou encore tes capable de faire pour restez dans le collectif. on est tous des borgs  ::lol:: . vous tes dj assimil, toute rsistance est inutile.
beaucoup de personnes malines ont compris comment ca fonctionne et savent tirer parti du besoin de tout un chacun de faire parti d'un collectif, on les appelle des manipulateurs...

Aussi , si tout le monde l'ouvre pour dire n'importe quoi, on entend plus les messages, mais on entend plus que du bruit. et le bruit on cherche a le faire taire ou on le couvre sous une chape de plomb. Ce qui dois tre fait dois tre dit, mais  l'unisson. Avaaz est un bon exemple du succs de ce type de communication.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Les tats-Unis et Isral  lorigine du malware Stuxnet*
* selon Edward Snowden, qui fait de nouvelles rvlations sur  lOpration Tempora* 

*Mise  jour du 09/07/2013*

Alors que lopinion publique amricaine est remonte contre Edward Snowden, lauteur des fuites sur le programme de cyberespionnage PRISM continue avec ses rvlations.

Toujours bloqu  laroport de Moscou dans lattente dun pays qui voudra bien laccueillir et lui accorder lasile politique, Snowden a rpondu  une interview par e-mail du magazine allemand Der Spiegel.

Celui-ci a confirm que le programme malveillant Stuxnet utilis pour attaquer les installations nuclaires iraniennes a t dvelopp dans le cadre dune opration conjointe entre la NSA et les Israliens.

Dcouvert en juin 2010, Stuxnet est un cheval de Troie trs sophistiqu qui s'attaque  une vulnrabilit de Windows Shell pour prendre grce  cela le contrle du systme SCADA (qui permet de contrler les automatismes, les robots, la distribution d'lectricit, etc. d'un site stratgique vis - usine, centrale lectrique, etc.) qui est compos d'applications industrielles signes Siemens (produits WinCC-PCS7).

Stuxnet est considr comme le premier malware visant spcifiquement  porter atteinte aux infrastructures physiques et serait dune  _complexit sans prcdent_  (lire le dossier de la rdaction sur Stuxnet). 




La coopration avec dautres pays est supervise par la direction des affaires trangres (FAD) de la NSA, daprs Snowden.  La FAD travaille en troite collaboration avec plusieurs pays europens pour assurer ses oprations despionnage.

Selon Snowden, une collaboration baptise  _Five Eye partners_ , existe entre la FDA et les services de renseignement de lAustralie, le Royaume-Uni, la Nouvelle-Zlande et le Canada, et ces agences seraient pareilles voir pires que la NSA dans la collecte et le stockage des donnes.

_En rgle gnrale, tant que vous avez le choix, vous ne devez jamais router vos donnes vers le Royaume-Uni, en aucune circonstance.  La fibre anglaise est radioactive et mme le garon de bain de la reine lui-mme est sous surveillance_ ,  crit Snowden pour dnoncer  lOpration Tempora , de lagence de renseignement GCHQ, permettant dcouter tous les flux d'information sur les cbles internet transatlantiques.

La NSA aurait accs  toutes les informations collectes par le GCHQ.


*Source* : Der Spiegel


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces nouvelles rvlations ?

----------


## transgohan

L il commence  faire du tord...
On s'loigne du patriote.

Il commence de plus en plus  ressembler  celui qui cherche  se vendre.
Quel est l'tat qui lui donnera le plus de sous ?

----------


## alex_vino

> L il commence  faire du tord...
> On s'loigne du patriote.
> 
> Il commence de plus en plus  ressembler  celui qui cherche  se vendre.
> Quel est l'tat qui lui donnera le plus de sous ?


Il est dans une stratgie de dnonciation, alors maintenant reste a prouver ce qu'il dit, en tout cas la confidentialit au sein de la NSA serait surprenante, en gnral sur ces genre d'oprations peut de monde est averti et encore moins des gens comme Snowden.
Dans tout les cas les auteurs de Stuxnet sont associs aux USA/Israel depuis le dbut, il ne nous apprend rien de nouveau, si ce n'est qu'il n'a aucune preuve a ses dires et de  son acharnement contre son pays.

----------


## Grom61736

Il est dsespr et cherche un passeport iranien ?

Il n'a vraiment rien  gagner  lacher ce genre d'info. :/

----------


## Invit

Ce qui me parait bizarre c'est qu'il ait eu accs a des informations sur un aussi vaste spectre d'oprations.
Entre PRISM et l'opration utilisant Struxnet, il y a un monde. Les intrts ne sont pas les mmes, les cibles ne sont pas les mmes...
a me surprend qu'un seul employ (qui,  ce que j'ai compris, n'tait pas particulirement important) puisse accder a des informations aussi diversifies.

----------


## nirgal76

Stuxnet cr par les USA et Israel ? le scoop !  on s'y attendait pas...

----------


## Traroth2

> L il commence  faire du tord...
> On s'loigne du patriote.
> 
> Il commence de plus en plus  ressembler  celui qui cherche  se vendre.
> Quel est l'tat qui lui donnera le plus de sous ?


Je me demande vraiment ce qui te permet d'affirmer des choses pareilles. Je te signale que les Etats-Unis ne sont pas en guerre avec l'Iran et qu'il n'y a aucune raison lgitime pour ce type d'action.

----------


## transgohan

> Je me demande vraiment ce qui te permet d'affirmer des choses pareilles. Je te signale que les Etats-Unis ne sont pas en guerre avec l'Iran et qu'il n'y a aucune raison lgitime pour ce type d'action.


La France n'est en guerre contre aucun pays.
Il n'y a donc aucune raison de continuer  payer des militaires et de dvelopper des armes.

Je sens arriver la vague de vote ngatif, mais je reste sur mon ide, c'est ce que je pense.
Etre patriote pour moi ce n'est pas dvoiler des informations qui pourraient dclencher une guerre. Dnoncer que des diplomates sont sur coutes, a tout le monde s'en doute en fait... Par contre dnoncer que son pays attaque les infrastructures d'un autre pays...
Faites la corrlation avec un avion furtif qui largue des bombes... S'il se faisait reprer, ou que notre bonhomme le dclare au monde entier aprs coup, ce ne serait pas une dclaration de guerre peut tre ?  ::aie:: 
Bah je vois du mme il cette attaque des centrales nuclaires.

----------


## niarkyzator

Comme a  t dit plus haut, tu peut aimer ton pays sans aimer ton gouvernement. 

L'autre option serait, suite au rvlation de Snowden, de raliser que certains ont grave dconner en entreprenant ces actions (Stuxnet) et de les mettre hors du circuit.

Dnoncer ces fait c'est aussi dire que tu estime que c'est mal, donc donner la voie de l'amricain (qui ne doit pas tre le seul) qui estime que le gouvernement fait n'importe quoi et devrait se calmer. 

Effectivement c'est tendu, et j'irait pas jusqu'a dire que je cautionne ce qu'a fait Snowden, mais si les US tait  ce point les dfenseur de la justice et de la libert, ils n'auraient rien  se reprocher, ni  craindre de ces rvlations. C'est trop facile d'exiger le silence de tout le monde parce qu'il y  un retour de bton possible quand on fait des choses comme a.

----------


## r0d

Dans cette histoire, tout le monde parle d'intrt de pays. D'un tat.
Il faut faire attention car d'une part, l'intrt d'un pays ce n'est pas trs clair. J'aurais tendance  dire que l'intrt d'un pays, en vrit, c'est l'intrt de la classe dominante dudit pays. Pensez-vous que les lites gouvernent dans l'intrt du peuple ou selon ses propres intrts?
D'autre part, l'intrt d'un pays c'est bien beau, mais ne serait-il pas plus important de se proccuper de l'intrt de tout le monde, de tous les pays?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> D'autre part, l'intrt d'un pays c'est bien beau, mais ne serait-il pas plus important de se proccuper de l'intrt de tout le monde, de tous les pays?


En thorie, oui. Mais ensuite a part dans la thorie des jeux: on a intrt  agir tous ensemble, mais un individu (pays) peut profiter encore plus en ne jouant pas le jeux, en profitant des autres sans les aider.

C'est pourquoi, en dehors de l'unit de contrle que constitue un tat, on n'arrive pas  mettre en place un travail commun efficace. D'ailleurs, l'Euro nous montre ce qui arrive avec un semi-tat inachev. Pour moi, on ne peut agir efficacement pour le monde entier qu'avec un tat global.

----------


## bombseb

Oui un tat global, c'est beau en thorie, sauf que dans la pratique ca sera tout sauf dmocratique et ca se fera dans le dos du peuple. 
Il suffit juste de regarder comment ca se passe pour l'UE.... ca se passe de commentaire

----------


## Traroth2

> La France n'est en guerre contre aucun pays.
> Il n'y a donc aucune raison de continuer  payer des militaires et de dvelopper des armes.
> 
> Je sens arriver la vague de vote ngatif, mais je reste sur mon ide, c'est ce que je pense.
> Etre patriote pour moi ce n'est pas dvoiler des informations qui pourraient dclencher une guerre. Dnoncer que des diplomates sont sur coutes, a tout le monde s'en doute en fait... Par contre dnoncer que son pays attaque les infrastructures d'un autre pays...
> Faites la corrlation avec un avion furtif qui largue des bombes... S'il se faisait reprer, ou que notre bonhomme le dclare au monde entier aprs coup, ce ne serait pas une dclaration de guerre peut tre ? 
> Bah je vois du mme il cette attaque des centrales nuclaires.


Stuxnet est une agression. Des pays se font la guerre pour moins que a. Ca n'a rien  voir avec le fait d'avoir une arme.

----------


## Traroth2

> Oui un tat global, c'est beau en thorie, sauf que dans la pratique ca sera tout sauf dmocratique et ca se fera dans le dos du peuple. 
> Il suffit juste de regarder comment ca se passe pour l'UE.... ca se passe de commentaire


La dmocratie ne disparait  cause de l'intgration europenne, mais  cause de la passivit des citoyens. L'intgration europenne est juste le support, en quelque sorte. En dduire que toute forme d'intgration supra-nationale est antidmocratique par nature me parait spcieux. C'est un argument de nationaliste.

----------


## bombseb

> La France n'est en guerre contre aucun pays.


Ca me fait penser  une citation de Franois Mitterand juste avant sa mort :

La France est en guerre mais les franais ne le savent pas [...] les amricains veulent un pouvoir sans partage sur le monde ...

----------


## bombseb

> La dmocratie ne disparait  cause de l'intgration europenne, mais  cause de la passivit des citoyens. L'intgration europenne est juste le support, en quelque sorte. En dduire que toute forme d'intgration supra-nationale est antidmocratique par nature me parait spcieux. C'est un argument de nationaliste.


Les citoyens passifs ont vot "non" en 2005, le gouvernement a adopt quand mme le trait de Lisbonne, on peux regarder dans les autres pays de l'UE, c'est franchement pas reluisant non plus
Et de toute faon je disais qu'un gouvernement global c'est bien _en thorie_, je ne serais pas fondamentalement contre si ca se faisait dans l'intert des peuples, mais c'est pas le cas.

----------


## r0d

> D'ailleurs, l'Euro nous montre ce qui arrive avec un semi-tat inachev.


Bah, l'Europe n'est qu'un grand march, il n'y a rien de politique (au sens noble) l-dedans.




> Pour moi, on ne peut agir efficacement pour le monde entier qu'avec un tat global.


un tat global... ptin vazy doucement! J'en ai aval mon drapeau noir!  ::aie:: 

Moi au contraire je pense qu'on devrait pouvoir arriver  une solidarit citoyenne mondiale sans l'aide des tats. Et internet me parait un bon outil pour cela. De nombreuses formes concrtes existent dj.

Mais bon, je suppute, nous supputons, mais seul un politique ou un commercial peut se targuer se savoir ce qui est mieux pour autrui  :;):

----------


## r0d

> La dmocratie ne disparait  cause de l'intgration europenne, mais  cause de la passivit des citoyens. L'intgration europenne est juste le support, en quelque sorte. En dduire que toute forme d'intgration supra-nationale est antidmocratique par nature me parait spcieux. C'est un argument de nationaliste.


Je suis internationaliste, et pourtant contre un gouvernement mondial. A vrai dire, je trouve que 60 millions de personnes c'est dj trop pour un seul et unique gouvernement.
Le problme se situe dans la dfinition de gouvernement ainsi que dans l'chelle de grandeur (pas besoin de l'ide de nation dans mon raisonnement). La dfinition qui est la mienne est celle des lumires, et en particulier celle de Montesquieu: l'tat est un outil qui applique les dcisions prises par le peuple; l'tat ne dcide rien, il administre. Aujourd'hui c'est l'inverse, on a l'illusion qu'on choisit des reprsentants qui prennent les dcisions pour nous.
Or, pour que le peuple soit capable de prendre les dcisions, il faut que:
1/ il soit parfaitement inform.
2/ l'chelle de l'tat ne soit pas trop grande.
Car en effet, on ne peut pas trancher un problme dont on ne connait pas les tenants et les aboutissants. Et de mme,  mon avis, on ne peut pas prendre une dcision  60 millions de personnes. Dj que c'est difficile de se mettre d'accord quand on est deux...

----------


## transgohan

> Stuxnet est une agression. Des pays se font la guerre pour moins que a. Ca n'a rien  voir avec le fait d'avoir une arme.


Tu me cites mais visiblement tu n'as lu que le premier paragraphe de la citation.
J'ai compar Stuxnet  un bombardement arien si tu me relis...  ::): 
Qu'on dtruise une infrastructure via une arme physique ou numrique c'est du pareil au mme, c'est une arme.

----------


## LSMetag

> Tu me cites mais visiblement tu n'as lu que le premier paragraphe de la citation.
> J'ai compar Stuxnet  un bombardement arien si tu me relis... 
> Qu'on dtruise une infrastructure via une arme physique ou numrique c'est du pareil au mme, c'est une arme.


Tu dis que c'est mal de rvler a parce que a va dclencher une guerre.
Mais qui c'est qui la commence la guerre ?

Si on assassine la reine d'Angleterre, on ne devrait pas chercher le coupable car a dclencherait une guerre ?

Justement, la menace d'une guerre est un moyen de dissuasion, comme la bombe atomique. Si chaque agression et crime devait rester impuni, ce serait l'anarchie.

Les Amricains ont voulu jouer. Ils savaient ce qu'ils risquaient.

N'empche que pour StuxNet et Flame, c'est un secret de polichinelle que les USA et les Israliens en sont les instiguateurs.

Par contre, les collusions entre certains pays pour espionnage, a c'est bon  savoir...

Edit : Il semblerait d'ailleurs qu'un pays ait accord le droit d'asile  Snowden. Je ne dirai pas lequel, le tweet du responsable Russe a t rapidement supprim.

----------


## Ryu2000

Tout le monde savait que StuxNet avait t dvelopp par Isral et les USA.
Mais c'est trs bien d'en avoir confirmation.

J'avais des doutes sur Snowden  la base, je me disais qu'il n'apportait pas d'informations nouvelles, mais plus a va plus je le trouve authentique.

Il va surement se rfugier au Venezuela et a c'est un signe positif.

----------


## transgohan

> Si on assassine la reine d'Angleterre, on ne devrait pas chercher le coupable car a dclencherait une guerre ?


De mon point de vue si les anglais ne trouvent pas le coupable ce n'est pas aux citoyens du pays X d'annoncer que c'est leur gouvernement qui est le coupable.
C'est totalement dbile... On a dj bien assez de soucis politique en interne dans un pays pour en faire des soucis international...
C'est un peu comme aller livrer tes parents  la police alors que tu as 5ans dans un pays o tu sais ensuite que tu te retrouves  la rue...

----------


## Neckara

> De mon point de vue si les anglais ne trouvent pas le coupable ce n'est pas aux citoyens du pays X d'annoncer que c'est leur gouvernement qui est le coupable.
> C'est totalement dbile... On a dj bien assez de soucis politique en interne dans un pays pour en faire des soucis international...
> C'est un peu comme aller livrer tes parents  la police alors que tu as 5ans dans un pays o tu sais ensuite que tu te retrouves  la rue...


Donc si mon gouvernement dcide d'assassiner des journalistes drangeants dans d'autres pays, je ne dis rien et je laisse couler, ce n'est pas  moi, simple citoyen du pays X, d'annoncer que mon gouvernement est responsable ?
Je dois donc me faire *complice de ces meurtres* ?

Ce type de raisonnement ne tient pas. De plus, si on le laisse faire, il continuera et le jour ou cela sera dcouvert, les tensions seront bien plus vives. C'est comme une *pe de Damocls qui grossirait et s'alourdirait* au fils des annes.


Puisque tu nous offre une comparaison avec un enfant de 5 ans, continuons alors :
J'ai 5 ans, mes parents enferment ma grande sur dans une cage, la battent tout les jours et finissent par la tuer. Je ne dit rien, je ne vais tout de mme pas dnoncer mes parents et finir  la rue.
Mes parents continuent alors avec ma petite sur avec le mme rsultat.
Puis c'est finalement mon tour, mais il n'y a *plus personne pour me sauver*.

Si on laisse faire au gouvernement ce qu'il veut  l'tranger, on lui laisse une porte grande ouverte pour qu'il puisse faire ce qu'il veut dans son propre pays.
De plus, si on fait cela, les citoyen d'un autre pays peuvent galement penser la mme chose, ainsi on ouvre aussi une porte aux autres gouvernements  faire ce qu'ils veulent dans notre propre pays.

----------


## gros_rougeot

On va bientt le retrouver suicid, la tte dans son microondes.

----------


## transgohan

Mais je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi *Neckara*...
Le problme c'est l'pe de Damocls dont tu parles ET ce dans les deux cas.
Quelle est l'pe qui fait le moins mal ?
Dnoncer les dits parents et se retrouver  la rue sans avoir de quoi survivre ?
Ou bien ne rien dire et prendre le risque de se faire tuer par ses parents ?

L c'est la mme chose. Dnoncer le dit gouvernement et s'attendre  une situation chaotique du pays (dans l'extrme une guerre). Ou bien ne rien dire et esprer qu'ils s'assagiront.

Encore une fois je trouve qu'on voit une foule de votes ngatifs car les personnes ne vont pas jusqu'au bout de leur raisonnement quand ils interprtent un message. Encore heureux que je poste pas cela le vendredi.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Traroth2

> Les citoyens passifs ont vot "non" en 2005, le gouvernement a adopt quand mme le trait de Lisbonne, on peux regarder dans les autres pays de l'UE, c'est franchement pas reluisant non plus
> Et de toute faon je disais qu'un gouvernement global c'est bien _en thorie_, je ne serais pas fondamentalement contre si ca se faisait dans l'intert des peuples, mais c'est pas le cas.


Ca confirme ce que je dis : le gouvernement de l'poque s'est assis sur le rsultat du rfrendum, et finalement, a n'a pas fait plus de bruit que a. Le peuple est dj mont sur les barricades, littralement, pour moins que a !

Voter quand on te dit de voter et te limiter  a pour toute action politique, c'est de la passivit.

----------


## Traroth2

> En thorie, oui. Mais ensuite a part dans la thorie des jeux: on a intrt  agir tous ensemble, mais un individu (pays) peut profiter encore plus en ne jouant pas le jeux, en profitant des autres sans les aider.
> 
> C'est pourquoi, en dehors de l'unit de contrle que constitue un tat, on n'arrive pas  mettre en place un travail commun efficace. D'ailleurs, l'Euro nous montre ce qui arrive avec un semi-tat inachev. Pour moi, on ne peut agir efficacement pour le monde entier qu'avec un tat global.


Je suis d'accord avec a. Un tat global limine la comptition entre marchs du travail, la fiscalit, les lois environnementales des diffrents pays et supprime tout prtexte aux secrets d'tat. Et a, c'est dj norme !

----------


## Traroth2

> Tu me cites mais visiblement tu n'as lu que le premier paragraphe de la citation.
> J'ai compar Stuxnet  un bombardement arien si tu me relis... 
> Qu'on dtruise une infrastructure via une arme physique ou numrique c'est du pareil au mme, c'est une arme.


Je rpondais simplement  "La France n'est en guerre contre aucun pays.
Il n'y a donc aucune raison de continuer  payer des militaires et de dvelopper des armes". C'est comparer deux choses diffrentes. Aprs, imaginer que l'Iran pourrait attaquer les Etats-Unis, faut tre srieux 3 secondes, quoi. Ces types sont sans doute fous, mais pas au point d'tre suicidaires...

----------


## Traroth2

> De mon point de vue si les anglais ne trouvent pas le coupable ce n'est pas aux citoyens du pays X d'annoncer que c'est leur gouvernement qui est le coupable.
> C'est totalement dbile... On a dj bien assez de soucis politique en interne dans un pays pour en faire des soucis international...
> C'est un peu comme aller livrer tes parents  la police alors que tu as 5ans dans un pays o tu sais ensuite que tu te retrouves  la rue...


Encore une fois, tu compares des choses diffrentes. Non, dnoncer son propre gouvernement parce que ce sont des tricheurs et des menteurs, ce n'est pas comme de livrer ses parents  la police alors qu'on a 5ans dans un pays o on sait qu'ensuite on se retrouves  la rue. Aprs un gouvernement, il y a un autre gouvernement. La stabilit  tout prix, a justifie toutes les horreurs.

D'aprs ton raisonnement, Andrei Sakharov et les autres dissidents du bloc de l'Est pendant la guerre froide sont des salopards, en gros...

----------


## transgohan

> Encore une fois, tu compares des choses diffrentes. Non, dnoncer son propre gouvernement parce que ce sont des tricheurs et des menteurs, ce n'est pas comme de livrer ses parents  la police alors qu'on a 5ans dans un pays o on sait qu'ensuite on se retrouves  la rue. Aprs un gouvernement, il y a un autre gouvernement. La stabilit  tout prix, a justifie toutes les horreurs.
> 
> D'aprs ton raisonnement, Andrei Sakharov et les autres dissidents du bloc de l'Est pendant la guerre froide sont des salopards, en gros...


Ce n'est pas le changement de gouvernement qui pose problme... Mais les consquences externes sur le pays et ses citoyens par rapport aux autres pays.
Arrt des changes commerciaux ? Refus des touristes ? ect

----------


## pcaboche

> Je suis d'accord avec a. Un tat global limine la comptition entre marchs du travail, la fiscalit, les lois environnementales des diffrents pays et supprime tout prtexte aux secrets d'tat. Et a, c'est dj norme !


Allez, tous en coeur :

Cest la luuuuutteeeee finaaaaaleee
Groupons-noooouuus, et demaaaiiiiin,
LInteeeeernationaaaaAAAAaaale,
Seraaaaa le geeeeenre humaaaiiiin !

 ::aie::

----------


## s4mk1ng

Euh "Rvle un secret"...  ::?: 
Tout le monde le savait depuis le dbut, le 1er ministre isralien l'avait dit  demi-mots et en plus c'tait directement dans les intrts de ces deux pays de pirater l'Iran.

----------


## LSMetag

> Ce n'est pas le changement de gouvernement qui pose problme... Mais les consquences externes sur le pays et ses citoyens par rapport aux autres pays.
> Arrt des changes commerciaux ? Refus des touristes ? ect


Tout le monde sait que a n'ira jamais jusque l. Les USA sont trop puissants.
Mais quelques revirements sur certains accords montreraient que faut pas jouer avec le feu.

C'est qui dja qui nous avait presque fait un blocus parce qu'on avait refus de participer  la guerre en Irak ? (et on a eu bien raison)

----------


## hn2k5

> Celui-ci a confirm que le programme malveillant Stuxnet utilis pour attaquer les installations nuclaires iraniennes a t dvelopp dans le cadre dune opration conjointe entre la NSA et les Israliens.


Aprs, on se demande d'o vient l'hostilit du gouvernement iraniens envers Isral et les USA... Avec deux pays fouille-merde comme a en train de vous gnaquer les mollets, je comprends que le gouvernement iranien cherche un moyen de leur mettre la pression.
Et ces hypocrites affirmeront que c'est l'Iran le responsable des tensions. Il n'y a pas un jour dans les mdias israliens ou amricains sans qu'un illumin appelle  la vitrification de l'Iran.

Cdlmt

----------


## chico83

Bonjour tout l'monde
Je suis d'un autre monde professionnel, ce qui m'amne  rencontrer toute la semaine plthore de gens qui comme vous sont insatisfaits du peu de cas qu'il est fait de leur avis de citoyen.
J'entends parler de grands desseins gopolitiques, de crise conomique, de manipulations mdiatiques de grande ampleur, de banques surpuissantes... et d'individus impuissants.
Je peux comprendre que ceux dont la cage est dore, fasse peu de cas des barreaux qui les protgent, j'espre seulement qu'avec les comptences qui sont respectivement les vtres, vous pensez parfois, sur un gros projet, une grosse application, dans une grosse architecture (au hasard bancaire)  laisser une porte de service dont vous gardez prcieusement la cl...jusqu'au jour o vous recevrez le bon coup de pied au cul.
Bon WE

----------


## Stphane le calme

*PRISM : chec et mat pour le gouvernement amricain ?*
*Edward Snowden a dcid de demander l'asile politique  la Russie*

Lancien consultant de la NSA a dclar ce vendredi 12 juillet quil allait demander lasile politique  la Russie. Toutefois, il a prcis que cette dcision tait dicte par limpossibilit de rejoindre un des pays dAmrique latine qui stait dit prt  laccueillir, notamment la Bolivie, le Nicaragua et le Venezuela.

La condition sine qua non impose par Moscou tait que Snowden sabstienne de critiquer Washington. 

 sa demande, treize personnalits russes dont des reprsentants des droits de lhomme sont venus  sa rencontre. Lors des changes, Snowden a promis de ne plus  nuire aux tats-Unis  sil obtient lasile politique.  lissue de la runion, il a dailleurs t lev au rang de militant des droits civiques qui doit tre protg car il pourrait tre inculp despionnage aux tats-Unis, crime passible de la peine de mort. Dailleurs Snowden ne regrette pas son acte.



Les relations entre les deux gants que sont les tats-Unis et la Russie pourraient en subir des consquences.  ce propos, Jen Psaki, porte-parole du dpartement dtat amricain a expliqu que si Moscou accorde lasile au fugitif,  _il ne ferait aucun doute que cela suscitera des inquitudes_  pour les relations entre les deux puissances. Depuis, Washington ne relche pas la pression sur Moscou.

Sil obtient sa demande dasile, Snowden a lintention de se rendre  terme en Amrique Latine. 

*Source :* _Le Monde_

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## sevyc64

Foutaise et poudre aux yeux.

J'imagine mal Poutine dire "Faut pas faire de mal  mon copain Obama". C'est un accord officiel qui cache certainement un accord plus officieux qui doit probablement consister par les russes  rcuprer toutes les infos possibles et s'en servir.

Snowden s'engagerait  ne plus nuire aux us ? Mais il me semble qu'il avait dit que tout ce qui possdait avait dj t donner  diffrents organes de presse. Qu'est-ce qui empche ces organes de presse de continuer  publier malgr l'accord de Snowden ?

Puis accepter de ne plus nuire, c'est contradictoire  ses actes jusqu' maintenant et  son combat. Il aurait fait tout a, se serait mis en danger pour les restants de ses jours pour sarrter en si bon chemin ?

----------


## Romain.2.

> Foutaise et poudre aux yeux.
> 
> J'imagine mal Poutine dire "Faut pas faire de mal  mon copain Obama". C'est un accord officiel qui cache certainement un accord plus officieux qui doit probablement consister par les russes  rcuprer toutes les infos possibles et s'en servir.
> 
> Snowden s'engagerait  ne plus nuire aux us ? Mais il me semble qu'il avait dit que tout ce qui possdait avait dj t donner  diffrents organes de presse. Qu'est-ce qui empche ces organes de presse de continuer  publier malgr l'accord de Snowden ?
> 
> Puis accepter de ne plus nuire, c'est contradictoire  ses actes jusqu' maintenant et  son combat. Il aurait fait tout a, se serait mis en danger pour les restants de ses jours pour sarrter en si bon chemin ?


Surtout que la Russie accueille les pirates informatiques a bras ouverts.Seul condition,ne pas s'attaquer a des intrts Russes.C'est pas nouveau.Et puis avec les informations que Snowden possde sur les pratiques d'espionnages de la NSA,pour les services de contre-espionnage russes,il vaut de l'or...

----------


## abriotde

C'est un Hro, cela ne veut pas dire qu'il soit un saint mais que peu d'homme ont eu sont courage et que le monde entier peut le remercier.
C'est en quelque sorte normal que les Etats-Unis veuille le jug (Mais une peine de pays juste serait une relaxe pour acte honorable). Mais je suis effray de la manire dont les Etats Unis russissent a soumettre les autres pays  leur cause. Certes la plupart le font parce qu'ils ne veulent pas que ce genre de chose leur arrive, il veulent pouvoir compter sur les Etats Unis pour extrader leurs opposants, mais pas tous ceux qui ont retourn leur chemise.

Encore une fois, je ne peut m'empcher d'tre heureux de ne pas tre amricain. L'autre principale raison est la violence et l'injustice qui rgne aux Etats-Unis. Les cas de personnes condamn a perptuit pour un dlit mineur et les cas aussi nombreux de personnes ayant t assassin sans que soit men une enqute srieuse ne sont pas des histoire exagr et rare.

----------


## Muchos

Snowden, un gars simple qui voulait simplement prserver un peu de dmocratie; dsormais fugitif, apatride, oblig de se terrer en Russie (!) et peut-tre pour ne plus revoir certains de ses proches de sa vie Merci les services de scurit, la ralpolitik, le pouvoir.

----------


## Chauve souris

Dirige par un despote  l'ancienne et une population accroche  son obscurantisme religieux (violences homophobes)  ::calim2::  J'y verrais plutt Christine Boutin, pour y demander l'asile politique (quand on aura fait la rvolution en France  ::mrgreen:: ). A la place de Snowden j'aurais plutt choisi la Bolivie, il y a des jolies montagnes (et un peu de randonne, c'est bon pour ceux qui sont toujours derrire leur clavier).

----------


## LSMetag

Il a termin sa mission  mes yeux.

Le comportement de beaucoup d'utilisateurs va changer. Le commerce du chiffrage et de l'anonymat va se dvelopper (comme on peut le voir avec Mega par exemple).

Maintenant que tout a a t rvl, les diteurs de logiciels (surtout amricains) vont devoir redoubler de prudence et d'intgrit (je rigole en crivant ce mot).

Qu'il ne soit pas extrad aux USA pour y tre condamn  mort, c'tait bien le minimum comme sanction. Peut-tre aussi que les ngociations avec les USA seront moins  sens unique qu'avant...

Bravo monsieur Snowden. Je sais que trahir sa nation est un acte grave. Mais si c'est pour aider ses concitoyens ainsi que d'autres innocents dans le reste du monde, c'est louable.

De manire analogique, si mon pre devenait violeur (sans circonstances attnuantes), j'ai beau l'aimer infiniment, je le dnoncerais aux autorits avant qu'il n'aggrave son cas et surtout multiplie les victimes.

----------


## misnoop

Il existe une grande difference entre la mentalit anglo-saxone en gnrale et amricaine en particulier et la notre, c'est qu'eux sont fondamentalement patriotes. Alors qu'en France, le peuple s'assoit sur l'tat, le gouvernement et le pays, d'autres se sentent fier d'tre amricains, australiens ou britanniques.

Quand aux Israliens, leur cas est pire puisqu'tant perptuellement en guerre et entour de pays de nature instable, ils se doivent de se serrer les coudes.

Les franais voient en snowden un che Guevara des temps modernes. En ralit, je vois plutt un pauvre bougre compltement dpass par ce qu'il a fait. Un suicide en pire car traqu jusqu' la fin de ses jours pour avoir divulgu au peuple ce que les initis savaient dj.

Il ne faut pas se leurrer, tous les tats se livrent  toutes sortes de manipulations afin de garantir-prvenir sa scurit ou son dveloppement.
Et l'tat franais a par le pass largement profit et profite encore des grandes oreilles anglo-saxonnes pour ne serait-ce qu'viter des attentats terroristes.

Car en matire de  terrorisme, l'Europe est un sanctuaire. Dans ces conditions comment ne pas susciter certaines mfiance extrieur?

----------


## hn2k5

La Russie de Poutine qui accueille un rfugi politique amricain...
Aprs Obama et "l'Europe" prix nobel de la paix, je pense que c'est la meilleure vanne de ces dernires annes...
Pas sr que Snowden fasse long feu si les deux puissances trouvent un accord.
On connait les mthodes russes, c'est pas brillant.

Cdlmt

----------


## Neckara

> La Russie de Poutine qui accueille un rfugi politique amricain...
> Aprs Obama et "l'Europe" prix nobel de la paix, je pense que c'est la meilleure vanne de ces dernires annes...
> Pas sr que Snowden fasse long feu si les deux puissances trouvent un accord.
> On connait les mthodes russes, c'est pas brillant.
> 
> Cdlmt


Puisque tu en parles, on peut lire sur un certain site :



> En gros, Snowden fuit une dmocracie vers un tat totalitaire car un prix Nobel de la paix veut le punir d'avoir dnoncer des abus de pouvoir


C'est vrai que c'est assez ironique...

----------


## hn2k5

> Il existe une grande difference entre la mentalit anglo-saxone en gnrale et amricaine en particulier et la notre, c'est qu'eux sont fondamentalement patriotes.


Je dirais mme plus ! Ils sont carrment hystriques avec a.
Le moindre film amricain contient au moins une image d'un drapeau amricain, quand on ne se tape pas le culte du corps, de l'arme amricaine, du patriotisme amricain.
Le problme avec le patriotisme, c'est que les rednecks du sud s'en revendique, comme les tars du Tea Party, les fondamentalistes religieux, etc...
Quant  la relation avec le gouvernement, il faut voir ce qu'en disent justement les membres du Tea Party. a passerait probablement pas la modration ici...

Cdlmt

----------


## hn2k5

Mieux :



> En gros, Snowden fuit une dmocratie vers un tat totalitaire car un prix Nobel de la paix veut le punir d'avoir dnoncer *des crimes de guerre*...

----------


## leminipouce

> Le moindre film amricain contient au moins une image d'un drapeau amricain, quand on ne se tape pas le culte du corps, de l'arme amricaine, du patriotisme amricain.


Ah bon !

C'est marrant, j'ai toujours fait une diffrence entre "le moindre film amricain" et "les quelques gros blockbuster hollywodiens qui nous inondent". Il y a une diffrence entre les 2. De taille !

----------


## phili_b

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi Snowden a pris autant de risques.

N'importe qui qui a des connaissances informatiques et sur internet sait que c'est possible. Le souci est qu'effectivement les gens qui n'ont pas de connaissances en informatique ni sur internet ne se doutent pas de tout ce qu'il est possible de faire par simple recoupement. Et l c'est une bonne chose que quelqu'un leur fasse connaitre. Mais de cette faon je ne comprends pas.

On se demande pourquoi les USA lui court aprs, je doute finalement que a soit pour lutter contre le dvoilement de PRISM mais plutt pour les infos qu'il dtient sur telle ou telle opration. Rsultat en faisant les gros yeux, et avec leurs excs judiciaires (en France on se plaint des peines de prison trop courtes, mais aux USA on peut en avoir plus que la dure d'une vie), il va se jeter dans les bras d'un pays qui est un modle de dmocratie : la Russie, et l effectivement s'il le fait les USA ont raison d'avoir peur si rellement il a de bonnes connaissances de PRISM.

Aprs le souci c'est que les lanceurs d'alertes, comme ils s'appellent, s'ils ont tout  fait raison de lancer des alertes sur des faits graves comme l'a fait Manning, mais ne devrait pas comme Assange se donner le droit de tout divulguer sous prtexte de transparence au risque de mettre en danger plein de personnes ( ce qui me semble que Manning n'a pas fait, et on ne sait si Snowden a envoy ce genre d'infos  ses "correspondants").

En fait les outils comme PRISM sont un rve orwellien de tout gouvernement mme dmocratiques, mais il devrait rester, comme l'arme, au service du pays et non se mler de tout et de rien. Dieu merci l'arme reste  sa place en France, mais ce n'est pas le cas de tout les pays. Il y aura toujours une tentation d'avoir des outils comme PRISM et on ne peut rien y faire. En revanche on ne devrait pas criminaliser les solutions de cryptage, mais au contraire les rendre obligatoire sur tout les logiciels  un niveau de protection moyen car de toute faon les terroristes utilisent en revanche des niveaux de cryptages levs ou tout simplement zro cryptages mais des priphrases.

Personnellement je trouve google super pratique et je n'aime pas la propension de facebook  vouloir absolument rendre public nos donnes. Mais si j'avais su je ne me serais pas inscris sur google car ils en connaissent 50 fois plus sur moi que facebook. La seule diffrence, sauf leurs essais de Buzz, c'est que google n'essaye pas de rendre public mes infos. Google n'est dangereux en soi, ni d'ailleurs mme facebook, c'est plus par leur situation proche du monopole qu'ils sont dangereux par la puissance des recoupements possibles.

Aprs on chante les louanges du Cloud et on crit au loup pour PRISM, ce n'est pas srieux.

Sinon les remarques "moi je n'ai rien  cacher" sont toujours aussi ridicules. Et si le gouvernement passait  l'extrme droite ou  l'extrme gauche qui ne dit que certains choses ne seraient pas criminaliss. Il suffit de lire Monte Cristo ou de regarder les printemps arabes pour voir que ce qui tait autoris la veille risque ne plus tre autoris le lendemain, et vice-versa.

----------


## defcard

moi je me fouts que l'on m'espionne...mais il ne faut pas que ma machine ralentisse...c'est tout!!!

sinon je sais pas trop ce qu'a fait Edward Snowden ,mais s'il a vu un abus...qui est "vraiment" un abus, ben je vois pas pourquoi il devrait aller en prison !!!

il faudrait juste mediatiser l'affaire le plus rapidement possible pour qu'il ne finissent pas en prison comme un mal-propre ...la NSA, tout le monde connait, donc faire un media tv sur cet affaire pour prouver ca parole vis a vis de la NSA et des ces prjugs agissements frauduleux qu'a decouvert Edward Snowden est de mise

allez...sauvons Edward !!!

la loi est la pour  tous les hommes...et meme...cas extreme...pour les hommes de loi qui eux devraient prendre le double de detention dans un cas identiques...ces hommes de lois sont sous "serment"...et oui...il faut pas l'oublier !!!

@edit
de toute facon ,il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir internet pour se faire espionner....d'o le super et magnifique et brillant nom que porte le systeme de la NSA..."Prism" ,c'est dans l'air !!! le cable internet est un simple "klixon"

----------


## hn2k5

> Il suffit de lire Monte Cristo ou de regarder les printemps arabes pour voir que ce qui tait autoris la veille risque ne plus tre autoris le lendemain, et vice-versa.


Petit hors sujet, pour les rvolutions arabes, il n'y avait de toute faon pas grand chose d'autoris la veille...
;-)

Cordialement

----------


## defcard

dans ce cas il faut peut-etre voir avec l'autortit Civile ...se qu'elle en pense de cet affaire

et puis vu l'information que l'on a sur cette affaire...on peut pas tellement dire quoi que se soit...

donc, une petite enqute, et sa devrait se clarifi  ::ccool::

----------


## hn2k5

> C'est marrant, j'ai toujours fait une diffrence entre "le moindre film amricain" et "les quelques gros blockbuster hollywodiens qui nous inondent". Il y a une diffrence entre les 2. De taille !


Les drapeaux ne sont pas exclusivement rservs aux bouses de Roland Emmerich ou Michael Bay. Il y a des films  plus petit budget o on retrouve ce discours patriotique nvros. J'ai parfois l'impression que c'est une condition sine qua non pour tre produit d'ailleurs, tellement on en voit souvent.
Cela dit, la particularit des productions amricaines est justement de pondre des blocks busters par palette, je pense donc qu'on peux gnraliser un peu.

Quoi qu'il en soit, ce sont ces blocks busters qui sont les plus diffuss dans les salles, donc leur influence est forcment plus grande.

Cordialement

----------


## defcard

en plus si edward a eu acces au data de la "NSA" ,c'est que  point de vue securit ,c'est pas leur fort...

bah ce cas cache une mise a jour de la base de donnes de la ""NSA" ...c'est tout...ou moins que ca...une simple publicit !!

ils veulent reussir  devoil mon armada francaise post autour de la plante... ::zoubi:: ....euh?? ah non, ca c'est dans la fameuse serie americaine sur nrj12... ::roll::

----------


## LSMetag

> en plus si edward a eu acces au data de la "NSA" ,c'est que  point de vue securit ,c'est pas leur fort...
> 
> bah ce cas cache une mise a jour de la base de donnes de la ""NSA" ...c'est tout...ou moins que ca...une simple publicit !!
> 
> ils veulent reussir  devoil mon armada francaise post autour de la plante.......euh?? ah non, ca c'est dans la fameuse serie americaine sur nrj12...


Je dis a comme a, mais un administrateur systme a en thorie les droits administrateurs...

----------


## backseatgreg

Je me rends compte du faible niveau de connaissance go politique des gens et de leur parfait endoctrinement.

----------


## yann2

> Je me rends compte du faible niveau de connaissance go politique des gens et de leur parfait endoctrinement.


Merci pour ta contribution au dbat  ::mouarf:: 




> On se demande pourquoi les USA lui court aprs, je doute finalement que a soit pour lutter contre le dvoilement de PRISM mais plutt pour les infos qu'il dtient sur telle ou telle opration. Rsultat en faisant les gros yeux, et avec leurs excs judiciaires (en France on se plaint des peines de prison trop courtes, mais aux USA on peut en avoir plus que la dure d'une vie), il va se jeter dans les bras d'un pays qui est un modle de dmocratie : la Russie, et l effectivement s'il le fait les USA ont raison d'avoir peur si rellement il a de bonnes connaissances de PRISM.


Pour ma part, il y a autre chose. Si Snowden s'en sort tranquillement, a peut faire des mules. Il y a une volont forte de montrer que Snowden est un tratre qui a eu un comportement inacceptable et qu'il doit tre puni en consquence - alors qu'en fait, c'est un hros. Et, des gens qui peuvent raconter des secrets peu inavouables, il n'y en a pas qu'aux States (enfin je crois). 

J'espre bien que cette histoire ne s'arrtera pas l.

----------


## defcard

> Je dis a comme a, mais un administrateur systme a en thorie les droits administrateurs...


oui mais derriere l'"admin", il ya le "system" qui est encore plus haut grad...dans la hirarchie...sans te parler de tout les fichiers et dossiers qui appartiennent  un user unique...

donc, il me semble...qu'en etant un admin "NORMAL" il n'aurait pas due pouvoir atteindre les datas de la "NSA"...soit il a fait une entorse en raison de ces doutes et de ces sources concernant un mauvais agissement de certains employ ou pire de certains chefs...soit c'est vraiment un espion...soit un ideologiste zinzin (voir le fameux ubuntu comme exemple) qui  des problemes de "coeur"...soit ni l'un ni l'autre ne sait ce qu'il fait mais le fait quand meme (des hants^^)... 

bah, je dis tout ca mais je suis a peine au courant de l'affaire...




> oui mais derriere l'"admin", il ya le "system" qui est encore plus haut grad...dans la hirarchie...sans te parler de tout les fichiers et dossiers qui appartiennent  un user unique...


et sans te parler que "prism" n'est pas du tout un systeme comme "nos" linux ou "nos" windows...

----------


## sevyc64

> oui mais derriere l'"admin", il ya le "system" qui est encore plus haut grad...dans la hirarchie...sans te parler de tout les fichiers et dossiers qui appartiennent  un user unique...


S'il est admin, il est admin, il a tous les droits. Il accde  tous les fichiers y compris ceux de simples utilisateurs.
Sinon, c'est un faux admin, utilisateur avec des droits avancs, mais pas admin.





> bah, je dis tout ca mais je suis a peine au courant de l'affaire...


Je serais mauvaise langue, je dirais que l'on s'en tait rendu compte  ::mrgreen:: 
M'enfin, la plupart d'entre nous n'en connaisse pas plus non plus que ce qui a pu tre dit dans la presse

----------


## defcard

l'admin en vrai n'a pas tous les droits...le "ghost" system en a plus .Et pire encore que le system ,il y a les fichier et dossier dont l'acces est reserv a une seul personne en particulier

je sais ce que je dis...j'ai assez fouiller debian pour le remarqu...
ben tiens pour verifier tu cliques droit sur un dossier ---proprit tu cliques droit sur le "proprietaire" et tu verras la liste demesure de possible proprio !!

pourtant c'est connu quand meme ...

...et puis...celui qui a le plus de droit, finalement...c'est l'utilisateur !!!  ::ccool:: 

moi je dis qu'on est environ  5% d'une utilisation normal et entierement juste...des pc commerciaux tel qu'il etait prevu au depart...navrant... ::oops::

----------


## goomazio

> S'il est admin, il est admin, il a tous les droits. Il accde  tous les fichiers y compris ceux de simples utilisateurs.
> Sinon, c'est un faux admin, utilisateur avec des droits avancs, mais pas admin.


 chacun sa terminologie :
Admin, faux admin
Super-admin, admin

Pour tous les informaticiens de la NSA, il doit y avoir une fameuse hirarchie de rles. Chaque rle dsignant  chacun des utilisateurs des privilges diffrents. 

Ca ne dit pas s'il y avait des trous de scurits ou si Snowden, avec ses permissions  lui, avait accs aux informations "directement".

----------


## LSMetag

> chacun sa terminologie :
> Admin, faux admin
> Super-admin, admin
> 
> 
> Pour tous les informaticiens de la NSA, il doit y avoir une fameuse hirarchie de rles, dsignant  chacun des utilisateurs des privilges diffrents. 
> 
> Snowden full admin ? Pourquoi pas, mais ce serait tonnant, je trouve aussi.


Oui c'est vrai qu'on a introduit assez rcemment les concepts de super-admin. L'admin devient alors un utilisateur avec droits avancs.
Personnellement je trouve a un peu ridicule car a contredit la dfinition d'admin.

----------


## goomazio

> Oui c'est vrai qu'on a introduit assez rcemment les concepts de  super-admin.


Comment a ? Vous voulez dire que ce n'est que rcemment que des personnes charges de la gestion de systmes informatique (admins ?) ont des permissions restreintes en fonction de leur fonction ? Que, il y a peut, n'importe quel administrateur systme tait en fait un "super-admin" qui avait tous les droits sur tout le systme ?





> Personnellement je trouve a un peu ridicule car a contredit la dfinition d'admin.


Dans la dfinition de wikipedia d'administrateur systme, je ne vois pas o il est indiqu qu'un administrateur (admin) a toujours tous les accs. La dfinition du mtiers ne dfinit pas son niveau d'action. 

Pour faire une comparaison, je dirais que le maon place des briques, mais il ne va certainement pas placer toutes les briques des maisons sur lesquelles il travaille. Ils sont souvent plusieurs et se rpartissent le travail. (Les admins aussi, dans les entreprises consquentes, se partagent le boulot)

Mais c'est vrai que le maon a la capacit de placer des briques partout. Cependant, on pourrait trs bien avoir un apprentis  qui on autorise uniquement le placement des briques de la bote au lettres de la maison (imaginons une bote au lettres en briques...). Cet apprentis n'en reste pas moins un maon. Il a juste un primtre d'action (niveau d'action) plus restreint.


Aprs, que l'on appel administrateur celui qui a juste la permission de changer l'heure de l'ordinateur, c'est peut-tre ridicule, oui.


Tout a pour soutenir la question pose : est-ce que Snowden avait accs aux informations et avait-il vraiment besoin d'avoir accs  ces informations ? En tout cas, il faut toujours au moins une personne qui puisse accder aux donnes  ::aie::

----------


## free07

> Tout a pour soutenir la question pose : est-ce que Snowden avait accs aux informations et avait-il vraiment besoin d'avoir accs  ces informations ? En tout cas, il faut toujours au moins une personne qui puisse accder aux donnes


Si on en croit ce que Snowden a dit, il avait accs  toutes les informations concernant tout le monde et en cela, il avait un norme pouvoir mais qu'il ne connaissait pas le but prcis du projet de surveillance prism.
Donc, l'accs aux informations qu'il avait n'tait pas total.

A mon avis, le gouvernement US le recherche et veut le condamner pour en faire un exemple car s'il reste impuni, cela peut donner des ides  d'autres personnes que Snowden qui ont eux aussi accs  des informations de la NSA.

----------


## sevyc64

> Si on en croit ce que Snowden a dit, il avait accs  toutes les informations concernant tout le monde et en cela, il avait un norme pouvoir


De ce qu'il a dit, oui, il avait accs  toutes les informations et avait tous les droits d'administrateur, comme, toujours d'aprs ce qu'il a dit, probablement plus d'un millier de personnes au sein de la NSA, dont la grosse majorit est, comme lui, intervenant externe.




> mais qu'il ne connaissait pas le but prcis du projet de surveillance prism.


Je ne sais pas s'il avait connaissance prcise de PRISM, mais ce qui a pu tre compris de ses propos (ou interprt comme tel), il se serait volontairement dbrouill pour se faire embaucher dans une des entreprises sous-traitante de la NSA, et aurait tout fait pour pouvoir avoir ce poste  la NSA. Sachant que c'tait, apparemment, dj un activiste, il ne serait pas aller travailler  la NSA simplement pour payer son loyer, mais bien pour aller y chercher des infos.

Savait-il exactement ce qu'il pourrait y trouver ?

Savons nous tout sur qui est vritablement ce Snowden ?

----------


## Hellwing

> Si on en croit ce que Snowden a dit, il avait accs  toutes les informations concernant tout le monde et en cela, il avait un norme pouvoir mais qu'il ne connaissait pas le but prcis du projet de surveillance prism.
> Donc, l'accs aux informations qu'il avait n'tait pas total.


Ce n'est pas parce qu'on ne connait pas les tenants et aboutissants des donnes stockes qu'on n'y a pas un accs total. Dans l'absolu, aussi haut grad qu'il est, un administrateur systme n'a pas besoin de savoir, d'un point de vue fonctionnel,  quoi servent les donnes qu'il stocke. Mme si c'est quand mme un avantage d'avoir les notions fonctionnelles lies aux donnes.

----------


## dark_meteor

> Edward Snowden est inculp le 22 juin 2013 par le gouvernement amricain sous les chefs daccusation d'espionnage, vol et utilisation illgale de biens gouvernementaux


 (Wikipedia)

Ah bon  :8O:  donc il a commis le mme crime que le gouvernement amricain : espionnage, vol et utilisation illgale de biens gouvernementaux. (c'est ce qu'il a dcouvert n'est ce pas ?! )

Alors s'il est condamn  mort  ::roll::  c'est que le gouvernement amricain entier doit tre condamn  mort  ::lol::

----------


## r0d

> (Wikipedia)
> 
> Ah bon  donc il a commis le mme crime que le gouvernement amricain : espionnage, vol et utilisation illgale de biens gouvernementaux. (c'est ce qu'il a dcouvert n'est ce pas ?! )
> 
> Alors s'il est condamn  mort  c'est que le gouvernement amricain entier doit tre condamn  mort


 ::ccool:: 

Seulement... ce n'est pas aussi simple. Par dfinition, justement, l'tat a le droit de faire des choses que les citoyens n'ont pas. Par exemple l'usage de la violence.

----------


## free07

> Ce n'est pas parce qu'on ne connait pas les tenants et aboutissants des donnes stockes qu'on n'y a pas un accs total. Dans l'absolu, aussi haut grad qu'il est, un administrateur systme n'a pas besoin de savoir, d'un point de vue fonctionnel,  quoi servent les donnes qu'il stocke. Mme si c'est quand mme un avantage d'avoir les notions fonctionnelles lies aux donnes.


Bien sr mais je dirais mme que c'est primordial dans cette affaire de savoir comment et dans quel but ses donnes sont traites.
Ce n'est pas seulement un avantage, c'est trs important, peut tre que Snowden a des informations  ce sujet et qu'il ne peut divulguer sans prendre un norme risque, peut tre bien plus important que les risques qu'il a dj pris.

Ok, le gouvernement US ( comme d'autres ) stocke et analyse les communications, mais dans quel but et combien de temps sont elles stockes ?
C'est pour moi la grande question dont je doute qu'on puisse connaitre la rponse un jour.

----------


## jmebula

il a raison sur toute la ligne !

----------


## lochnar

Juste un petit lien, qui bizarrement m'a fait pens ce pauvre Snowden :
http://9gag.com/gag/anYKrdE

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*PRISM : Microsoft veut parler*
*Le Gouvernement amricain lui refuse, lditeur rpond tout de mme  quelques informations  mal interprtes* 

_Mise  jour du 18/07/13_

Microsoft en a assez de devoir garder le silence sur les relations concrtes quil entretient avec la NSA et les autres agences de renseignement amricaines.

Accus   tort selon lditeur  de collaborer totalement et entirement avec elles, Microsoft veut pouvoir rpondre aux critiques et dtailler ses pratiques. Problme, sa demande pour parler publiquement de sujets secrets reste lettre morte depuis le 9 juin.

Dans un texte rendu public, Bradford L. Smith, Vice-Prsident en charge des affaires lgales, appelle le gouvernement, le FBI et la Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court   en rsum  acclrer le mouvement. Sans cette permission, qui lui a t refuse la semaine dernire, Microsoft ne peut corriger ce quil appelle des _ mauvaises interprtations_  des documents divulgus par Edward Snowden.

Une de ces mauvaises interprtations concerne par exemple Skype. Le fait que la NSA puisse intercepter des conversations et des chats de cette solution de VoIP ne signifie pas que Microsoft lui livre ces donnes.


*Brad L. Smith*
La lettre de Bradford L. Smith est particulirement dure. _ La Constitution elle-mme souffre [de ce secret]_, crit-il, _il nest plus dans lintrt du gouvernement [dempcher] de partager ces informations_ .

Interdit de parler, Microsoft a nanmoins dcid de rompre partiellement ce silence dans un billet de blog. Lditeur ny livre pas dinformations confidentielles mais il y dment fermement certains faits. Comme laccusation qui lui a t faite de donner les clefs de chiffrement des messages qui transitent par Outlook.com (ex-Hotmail).

_ Nous ne fournissons pas au gouvernement la possibilit de briser le chiffrement [de Outlook.com], nous ne lui fournissons pas non plus les cls de chiffrement. Quand nous sommes lgalement obligs de nous conformer aux demandes, nous sortons le contenu spcifi de nos serveurs, et nous le transmettons dans son tat non chiffr  l'organisme gouvernemental_ , explicite lditeur, en mettant bien laccent sur le cadre lgal des demandes auxquelles il accde.

Pour les autres  sans mandat  Microsoft ne dit rien. Il devra encore attendre avant de pouvoir sexpliquer. Ce qui semble lnerver de plus en plus.

*Sources* : _lettre de Bradford L. Smith_, _blog de Microsoft_

----------


## Traroth2

> Il existe une grande difference entre la mentalit anglo-saxone en gnrale et amricaine en particulier et la notre, c'est qu'eux sont fondamentalement patriotes. Alors qu'en France, le peuple s'assoit sur l'tat, le gouvernement et le pays, d'autres se sentent fier d'tre amricains, australiens ou britanniques.


On ne le dira jamais assez : le patriotisme, ce n'est pas se taire quand le gouvernement fait des horreurs.

----------


## Ryu2000

Jespre qu'Edward Snowden n'a pas fini de faire des dclarations.
Il est au courant de secrets trs importante, qui pourrait avoir un rel impact sur le peuple amricain.

Pour l'instant il est rest soft, il faut qu'il aille beaucoup plus loin que a.

----------


## chiv

C'est une bonne chose si les entreprises forces de se plier aux lois anti-constitutionnelles commencent  s'opposer au gouvernement ou  faire pression sur lui. Ca peut faire bouger les choses. Plus rapidement que notre seul Edward Snowden en cavale autour du monde.  ::): 

Et montrer aux gens que ce n'est pas parce que l'on se plie  une loi que l'on est d'accord avec est une bonne chose.  ::):

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Edward Snowden devrait pouvoir quitter l'aroport de Moscou,*
*il envisagerait mme la naturalisation russe*

_Mise  jour du 24/07/2013_

Edward Snowden devrait pouvoir quitter la zone internationale de l'aroport de Moscou-Cheremetievo o il se trouve depuis le 23 juin. Le 16 juillet dernier, il dposait officiellement une demande d'asile provisoire  la Russie. Son avocat, matre Anatoli Koutcherena, a expliqu que la procdure pour un asile temporaire pouvait prendre jusqu' trois mois, mais que Snowden pouvait franchir la douane sur la base de la rponse initiale  sa demande de  certificat  pour pouvoir se rendre en ville.    

Les mdias russes ont affirm aujourd'hui que Snowden a reu les documents qui finalisent sa demande d'asile temporaire en Russie.  _L'Amricain se prpare  sortir. () Le document lui permettant de quitter la zone de transit de l'aroport Cheremetievo lui a t remis par (son) avocat (russe) Anatoli Koutcherena_  a indiqu une source proche du dossier  l'agence Interfax.

Les tats-Unis ont demand  la Russie l'extradition de cet ancien employ de la NSA afin qu'il soit jug pour espionnage. Dsormais, Snowden envisagerait mme de demander la naturalisation parce qu'il estime trop dangereux de se rendre en Bolivie, au Nicaragua ou au Venezuela, les trois pays d'Amrique latine en faveur de sa demande d'asile. D'ailleurs, l'ditorial The Guardian estime ses craintes justifies. 

*Source :* LCI

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## hn2k5

Le gars coinc en zone internationale depuis un mois !!
Ma parole, on se croirait dans "Le Terminal" de Spielberg !!

----------


## captain_mich

> Le gars coinc en zone internationale depuis un mois !!
> Ma parole, on se croirait dans "Le Terminal" de Spielberg !!


 :8O:  je viens de voir que c'est tir de l'histoire vraie d'un Iranien qui est rest bloqu 18 ans  l'aroport Roissy-Charles de Gaulle.

Courage Edward, ce sont les 15 premires annes les plus dures !

----------


## BobLeNolife

Question Conne:
Qu'est-ce qui empche Edward Snowden d'aller dans les pays dAmrique du sud ? Je sais que plusieurs pays l'interdisent non-officiellement de pass par les espace arien, mais rien de lempche d'atteindre le Venezuela ou la Nicaragua en passant par les espace arien au dessus des eaux internationales ? Les 3 pays que sont la Russie, le Venezuela et la Nicaragua ont pourtant au moins 1 frontire qui soit en contact avec les eaux internationales.

----------


## Jipt

> Question Conne:


T'as raison !  ::roll:: 

Est-ce qu'au moins tu as lu le lien vers Le Guardian indiqu par Stphane le calme ?

Et sinon, 


> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Ben j'en pense que je ne sais plus quoi penser : quand les rgles du jeu changent en fonction du joueur, comment peut-on jouer ?
V'l un gars accus d'espionnage par des... espions !
MHA il est mal barr, et on ne peut rien faire pour l'aider,  part arrter d'acheter du Coca et des Harley's...

----------


## humitake

Je suis tonn que l'on ne l'ai pas encore retrouv pendu avec une balle dans la tte  ::aie::

----------


## negstek

ou alors un truc du genre:




> Accident stupide, alors qu'il dormait tranquillement prs de sa trononneuse, cette dernire s'est mise en marche toute seule et a dcoup le pauvre homme qui, pour y chapper,  du sauter par la fentre et atterri dans un baril de bton frais que la police a retrouv ce matin au large du vieux port. La police n'exclue cependant pas la thse﻿ du suicide.

----------


## Jonyjack

C'est Le Terminal cette histoire  ::mrgreen::

----------


## negstek

> Question Conne:
> Qu'est-ce qui empche Edward Snowden d'aller dans les pays dAmrique du sud ? Je sais que plusieurs pays l'interdisent non-officiellement de pass par les espace arien, mais rien de lempche d'atteindre le Venezuela ou la Nicaragua en passant par les espace arien au dessus des eaux internationales ? Les 3 pays que sont la Russie, le Venezuela et la Nicaragua ont pourtant au moins 1 frontire qui soit en contact avec les eaux internationales.


d'aprs l'article du Guardian, Israel et les US se foutent du droit international et ces derniers n'hsiteraient pas  intercepter de force un vol contenant Snowden. Celui-ci peut donc difficilement quitter la Russie. Qui sait, peut-tre qu'il arrivera  rejoindre un de ces pays quand l'affaire sera tasse pour ensuite balancer tous les dossiers restants. Il n'a surement rvl qu'un chantillon des ses infos d'o la clause de moscou pour obtenir le statut de refugi  savoir qu'il arrte de balancer...

----------


## hn2k5

A propos de l'interdiction de survoler certains territoires : "Moi, prsident de la Bolivie, squestr en Europe"...
Cocorico...

Cdlmt

----------


## horaT

Snowden, c'est un illumin! Il a eu beaucoup de courage pour faire ce qu'il a fait, et a, c'est un grand service qu'il a rendu au monde entier, toute catgorie sociale confondue - depuis ses rvlations, plus personne ne voit les botes emails (gmail et yahoomail), les rseaux sociaux surtout facebook et la communication tlphonique et SMS de la mme faon: on se mfie un peu plus qu'avant - seulement tout ce que moi je lui reproche, c'est de n'avoir pas pris soin de bien prparer son coup et se garantir un petit coin d'asile sr avant de cracher les morceaux.  ::aie::

----------


## defcard

mais non c'est pas ca !!! l'affaire snowden c'est un nouveau film o un genie de l'informatique (snowden) decouvre un traffic illegal chez un grand groupe de l'tat qui lui est donc corrompu...pis tout ca tout ca...il va confondre ce groupe corrompu et dans le film, y'a plein de flingue ,de flics corrompu et  la fin il se font tous arreter, la lumiere est faite puis y'a toute une information qui circule de part le monde par internet

bon, je sais pas si ils vont reussir  le faire par le "pre" ,ils vont peut-etre devoir faire avec des  prise de vue...peut-etre meme devra-t-il y avoir tout un metteur en scene...bah on verra bien...mais je doute quand meme...hein...ce sera pas la "vie"...ce sera avec un metteur en scene, c'est sur ... ::cry:: 

@edit
un film du genre d "antitrust" , ah, c'est pas mal quand meme. ::ccool::  je suis press de faire l'avant-premiere  ::mrgreen:: 

@reedit
ne pas hesiter a me rajouter des points positifs  ::ccool::

----------


## Aizen64

Le Guardian a publi un article sur l'outil de la NSA li  PRISM: XKeyscore: http://www.theguardian.com/world/201...am-online-data

Le monde en a fait un rsum ici : http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/a...16_651865.html

Il y a quand mme un truc qui m'tonne:




> Une page du document de prsentation de XKeyscore vante aussi la possibilit de recherches aussi prcises que "montre moi tous les fournisseurs de rseaux privs virtuels (VPN) [des systmes permettant une connexion  Internet scurise] dans un pays X et affiche les donnes afin que je puisse dchiffrer et en dcouvrir les utilisateurs"


Comment la NSA est en mesure de dcrypter des donnes transmises par un fournisseur de VPN tiers ?  :8O:

----------


## negstek

> Comment la NSA est en mesure de dcrypter des donnes transmises par un fournisseur de VPN tiers ?


moi qui voulais me prendre un abonnement  hidemyass  ::cry::  a me fera des conomies  ::roll::

----------


## Stphane le calme

*PRISM : Edward Snowden obtient l'asile en Russie,  * 
*une  dception extrme   pour la Maison Blanche qui menace Moscou*

_Mise  jour du 02/08/13_

Tout va bien pour Edward Snowden, l'ancien sous-traitant de la NSA, qui s'est vu proposer un travail par l'un des rseaux sociaux les plus populaires de Russie.  _Nous invitons Edward  Ptersbourg et nous serions heureux s'il dcidait de se joindre  l'quipe de choc des programmeurs de VKontakte (le rseau social en question)_  explique du haut de ses 28 ans Pavel Durov, le cofondateur. Il estime que Snowden sera ravi de participer  la scurit des donnes des millions d'utilisateurs du rseau social (plus de 210 millions de membres inscrits).


Le jeune homme a finalement obtenu l'asile en Russie pour une dure d'un an. Toutefois, il vit dans un endroit tenu secret pour sa propre scurit. Son avocat a annonc  la presse qu'il accordera ventuellement des interviews plus tard.  

Malgr le fait que Moscou ait prcis avant de traiter sa demande que l'une des conditions tait qu'il arrte de divulguer des informations sur  l'ami amricain , la Maison Blanche s'est dite  trs due  de cette dcision. D'ailleurs elle a annonc revoir ses plans pour le prochain sommet prsidentiel USA-Russie qui devrait avoir lieu en septembre. Et pour cause, il semble dtermin plus que jamais  continuer ses rvlations comme celle de XKeyscore, l'outil ultime d'espionnage qui permet dexaminer  _quasiment tout ce quun utilisateur fait sur Internet_ . La raction de la NSA ne s'est pas faite attendre ; l'agence de renseignements s'est empresse de relativiser l'importance de la rvlation. 


*Source :* Fox News

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Jipt

> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Sale partie d'checs...

Aimerais pas tre  sa place : tu te vois oblig de vivre dans un endroit secret ?
Et au bout d'un an, que va-t-il se passer ?
Et s'il va bosser, il est plus dans un endroit secret, nan ?

Je lui souhaite bon courage.

----------


## sevyc64

> Et au bout d'un an, que va-t-il se passer ?


Quand le calme mdiatique sera retomb autour de lui, d'ici quelques semaines/mois, il sexpatriera secrtement vers un autre pays, dAmrique du sud sans doute comme souhait initialement, avec une nouvelle identit toute neuve.
Trs certainement qu'il ne restera pas 1 an en Russie, je ne pense pas (et il doit le savoir) que ce soit le meilleur pays qui puisse le protger.

----------


## rawsrc

Tant mieux pour lui, 

je suis quand mme effar de voir ces gens agiter le droit en guise d'unique ligne de dfense face  un pays qui s'assoit dessus avec une dlectation  peine dissimule...

C'est vraiment des nafs, son existence est cuite. Les services US ne le lcheront pas tant qu'ils n'auront pas mis la main dessus. Lui aussi a fait preuve d'une navet crasse. 

Pour l'instant, c'est le mieux qui puisse lui arriver : les russes n'ont jamais craint les USA et les moyens de rtorsion  leur encontre, quoi qu'en on dise, restent trs faibles. 
Actuellement, dans cette partie d'checs l'avantage va aux russes et je leur fait confiance pour ne pas le perdre comme a...

----------


## Reward

C'est intressant. On a pu voir, pour ceux qui avait encore des doutes, les soumis  "l'empire" et les autres; notamment avec l'pisode de l'avion du prsident Evo Morales et les interdictions d'espace arien.

----------


## williamsko

Autant il veut tre honnte avec sa conscience. Autant il est entrain de trahir son pays. Moi je ne le ferai pour rien au monde. Et ce n'est que mon avis

----------


## phili_b

> Autant il veut tre honnte avec sa conscience. Autant il est entrain de trahir son pays. Moi je ne le ferai pour rien au monde. Et ce n'est que mon avis


Ce n'est pas aussi simple. Vu le traitement de faveur qu'ont subis Manning et Assange, s'il n'tait pas rfugi dans une ambassade, il y a de quoi tre inquiet.

De l  se rfugier dans les bras de la Russie.

C'est une bonne chose qu'il y ait des lanceurs d'alerte, mais entre alerter et envoyer un DVD de donnes ultra-sensibles il y a de la marge. En fait si ce qu'ils ont fait est illgal, ils doivent tre jugs. Mais jugs ne veut pas dire punis, ni punis 135 ans...mais dans ce cas c'est sr que je comprends qu'il vite de revenir dans son pays.

----------


## sevyc64

> C'est intressant. On a pu voir, pour ceux qui avait encore des doutes, les soumis  "l'empire" et les autres; notamment avec l'pisode de l'avion du prsident Evo Morales et les interdictions d'espace arien.


Attention, cet pisode est  prendre avec beaucoup de prcaution.

S'il y a peut-tre eu un peu d'excs de zle de la part des "soumis  l'empire" comme tu dis, le Morals n'est pas tout blanc non plus dans cette histoire.

Non seulement, il a, apparemment, fait une visite totalement  l'improviste, sans avoir prvenu personne (tant chef d'tat cela ne lui est normalement pas autoris par le protocole), mais il aurait selon des rumeurs non vrifies donc  prendre avec prcaution, dj,  laller, dpos une feuille de route qu'il n'aurait pas respecter ensuite.
Le dit pisode serait d, lui, au voyage retour, ou il aurait dpos une feuille de route, accepte, puis une fois en vol aurait dpos une nouvelle feuille de route. C'est celle-ci qui aurait t refuse par la France et l'Espagne. 
Aprs ce refus il avait toujours possibilit de reprendre la premire feuille de route, mais ne voulant pas le faire, c'est l que les autorits autrichiennes l'aurait obliger  se poser ds le survol du territoire.

Il y a eu un pisode malheureux contre Morals, peut-tre, mais des lments connus du public, il aurait pas mal contribuer  le provoquer.

En attendant, la question reste pose de ce qu'il est aller faire en Russie,  part tenter d'extrader en douce Snowden

----------


## Alays

C'est un lche, il a pas de c******s, il croit qu'il va gagner quoi ? il va jouer  cache cache toute sa vie, autant se rendre au moins il sera nourri log aux frais du contribuable amricains.

C'est trop facile le mec dnonce et n'assume pas derrire, si t'as pas les balls ben tu le fais pas.

----------


## hotcryx

> C'est un lche, il a pas de c******s, il croit qu'il va gagner quoi ? il va jouer  cache cache toute sa vie, autant se rendre au moins il sera nourri log aux frais du contribuable amricains.
> 
> C'est trop facile le mec dnonce et n'assume pas derrire, si t'as pas les balls ben tu le fais pas.


Il sait ce qu'il lui attend, si il retourne aux USA.

Il a fait a part de travail en les dnonant  ::ccool:: 
et dire qu'il n'en a pas, je serais curieux de savoir combien les aurait dnonc sachant qu'il met sa vie et celle de sa famille en ligne de mire: 1 / 1 milliard peut-tre.

Ce gars nous a ouvert les yeux (mme si on avait des doutes).

----------


## hotcryx

> Tant mieux pour lui, 
> 
> je suis quand mme effar de voir ces gens agiter le droit en guise d'unique ligne de dfense face  un pays qui s'assoit dessus avec une dlectation  peine dissimule...
> 
> C'est vraiment des nafs, son existence est cuite. Les services US ne le lcheront pas tant qu'ils n'auront pas mis la main dessus. Lui aussi a fait preuve d'une navet crasse. 
> 
> Pour l'instant, c'est le mieux qui puisse lui arriver : les russes n'ont jamais craint les USA et les moyens de rtorsion  leur encontre, quoi qu'en on dise, restent trs faibles. 
> Actuellement, dans cette partie d'checs l'avantage va aux russes et je leur fait confiance pour ne pas le perdre comme a...


Les meilleurs joueurs d'checs sont russes.
L'amrique n'a pu battre Kasparov qu'avec une machine, Big blue.

Tiens, tiens a ne vous rappelle rien avec Prism et leurs ordinateurs, fasse  l'intelligence humaine?  ::P:

----------


## redcurve

> Le Guardian a publi un article sur l'outil de la NSA li  PRISM: XKeyscore: http://www.theguardian.com/world/201...am-online-data
> 
> Le monde en a fait un rsum ici : http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/a...16_651865.html
> 
> Il y a quand mme un truc qui m'tonne:
> 
> 
> 
> Comment la NSA est en mesure de dcrypter des donnes transmises par un fournisseur de VPN tiers ?


Je connaissais un mec qui m'avait montrer comment changer le niveau de cryptage d'un vpn sans le dconnecter, et aussi comment sniffer un vpn. C'tait il y a 10 ans, il a fait du chemin depuis sa boite (c'est lui le patron), fournit de l'infra  l'arme.

----------


## headmax

Que l'on espionne les citoyens amricains c'est un point de vue mais tout citoyen du monde c'est autre chose, y compris la France... 

Il est particulirement intressant de lire le discours exact quEdward Snowden a tenu lors de sa 1re confrence publique, le vendredi 12 juillet,  laroport de Moscou.

Lintgralit de ce discours (ci-dessous) doit tre lu car il tmoigne de la hauteur de vue et de la noblesse de lengagement de linformaticien, du fait de son jeune ge, car les donneurs d'alerte son plus souvent vieux voir moribon (coef le dernier mitterrand) de Georges Benamou, sorte de testament faisant tat des lieux de la politique Franaise et internationale.



Il y prcise notamment :




> Javais le pouvoir de changer le sort des personnes. Ctait aussi une grave violation de la loi. Les 4e et 5e amendements de la Constitution de mon pays, larticle 12 de la Dclaration Universelle des Droits de lHomme et du Citoyen ainsi que de nombreux accords et traits interdisent un tel systme de surveillance massive et omniprsente.
> 
> Mais bien que la Constitution Amricaine qualifie ces programmes dillgaux, mon gouvernement explique quun jugement dun tribunal secret, que personne ne peut voir, a lgitim ces pratiques illgales. 
> 
> Ce jugement corrompt purement et simplement la notion fondamentale de Justice, notion selon laquelle pour rellement exister la Justice doit tre applique dans les faits. 
> Limmoral ne peut tre rendu moral par une loi secrte.
> 
> Je crois au principe tabli  Nuremberg en 1945 : 
> 
> ...


A partir de la nous sommes libre de juger son acte, les plus dociles diront qu'il s'agit d'une trahison, n'oublions pas le trait de Nuremberg qui le protge en dpit des lois nationales car il s'agit bien d'un abus de pouvoir excessif qu'exige les pouvoirs actuellement mis en place une dictature qui ne veux pas dire son nom semble se profiler au US voir mme en zone EU sous couvert du terrorisme "argument de taille" pour lgitimer cette acte, je pense que l'ONU va souffrir face au US, la modification ou la ratification de ce trait risque de nous entrain vers une 3me...

----------


## Alays

perso j'en ai rien  faire d'tre espionn j'ai rien  me reprocher stop la thorie du complot .

----------


## sevyc64

> perso j'en ai rien  faire d'tre espionn j'ai rien  me reprocher stop la thorie du complot .


Mauvais argument. Tu ne sais pas si ce que tu fais aujourd'hui ne sera pas devenu rprhensibles dans quelques annes.

L'histoire (et l'actualit aussi) nous montre que les rgimes et les conditions de vie peuvent changer trs trs vite dans un pays.

----------


## Neckara

> perso j'en ai rien  faire d'tre espionn j'ai rien  me reprocher stop la thorie du complot .


Ce n'est pas parce que tu es d'accord pour tre espionn que tout le monde veut tre espionn.

Ce n'est pas qu'une question de "rien  se reprocher" mais d'intimit. Est-ce que tu serais d'accord pour qu'une personne te suives o que tu ailles 24h/24 ?

Ensuite, les lois changent et on peut alors te reprocher des choses que tu as faite avant (ex. changement de gouvernement/systme politique).

De plus, si les votes sont un butins secrets, ce n'est pas pour rien. Une dmocratie ne peut exister sans une opacit sur la vie prive des citoyens. Si ceux-ci sont constamment espionns et qu'on peut savoir pour qui ils votent, leur choix s'en retrouvent impacts.

Sans compter que ds qu'un tel systme est en place, il faut pouvoir viter les drives et malgr ce qu'on peut dire la corruption n'est pas inexistante en France. Sans entrer dans la thorie du complot, il ne faut pas aussi se mettre des illres.

----------


## Alays

Je vois difficilement comment quelque chose que j'ai fait de non rprhensible aujourd'hui me mettra en prison demain ...

----------


## headmax

> Je vois difficilement comment quelque chose que j'ai fait de non rprhensible aujourd'hui me mettra en prison demain ...


Juste pour tinform il me semble ce genre de clip te plaira et t'amnera un peu plus de comprhension concernant notre pays.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZRz8Ii9MXc#"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZRz8Ii9MXc#[/ame]
qui sait peut tre que tu arrivera a bout des confrences  :;): , c'est un travail intellectuel qui me semble louable puisqu'il n'y a pas de langue de bois, et comme en programmation tout est sourc...

----------


## Neckara

> Je vois difficilement comment quelque chose que j'ai fait de non rprhensible aujourd'hui me mettra en prison demain ...


Certaines lois peuvent tre rtroactive.

Tu peux aussi avoir des lois secrtes  ::whistle:: .

Tu peux aussi avoir des patrons d'entreprises qui peuvent avoir accs  certaines des informations et qui pourront rendre ton recrutement plus difficile.

Tu peux aussi avoir des faux-positifs dans la recherche de profils, tu recherches cocotte-minute et sac  dos puis tu te retrouves avec le FBI  ta porte.

Tu peux aussi avoir des personnes peu scrupuleuses qui ont russi  rcuprer certaines informations et qui voudront te faire chanter.

Tu as aussi la surveillance d'opposants politiques, journalistes et entreprises concurrentes.

Et puis bon, maintenir le peuple ignorant et le surveiller, c'est le premier pas vers la dictature...
Personnellement, je suis aussi assez pessimiste quant  l'avenir de la France au vu de sa situation interne et de la situation internationale...

----------


## s4mk1ng

:8O:  C'est assez trange quand mme toute cette affaire, les USA font de moins en moins semblant de prendre des gants avec Snowden, aprs je ne suis pas non plus d'accord avec ce que fait Snowden car  partir du moment o il a mis les gens au courant je ne vois pas  quoi a sert de continuer  dballer publiquement les donnes de la NSA...

----------


## Alays

encore la thorie du complot srieux ...

- loi secrte lol je crois pas non 
- je suis pas bte je mets pas de photos de vidos de mes fiestas sur le net + pas noir + pas mohamed + pas blind de fric donc en France je pense pas avoir de problme niveau standard de l'entreprise.
-totalement dbile a,  ce moment toutes les familles de france sont des terroristes, je pense pas qu'ils rflchissent comme a au fbi.
-si t'as rien  te reprocher ils pourront toujours te faire chanter, ils ont rien .
- Politiques et jounaleux osef , ensuite l'espionnage industriel c'est pas nouveau.
-L'cole est gratuite, donc aprs c'est soit que les gens n'ont pas les capacits ou bien et c'est pire soit ils en ont rien  foutre (petite ddicace  la majorit des bac pro de france)

----------


## sevyc64

> C'est assez trange quand mme toute cette affaire, les USA font de moins en moins semblant de prendre des gants avec Snowden,


2 raisons principales :
Maintenir la pression, l'intimidation, pas forcment sur Snowden lui-mme, mais surtout sur tous les autres qui pourraient tre tents de faire comme lui.Maintenir l'attention sur Snowden et dtourner l'attention du fond de l'affaire elle-mme, pour, d'une part gagner du temps pour endiguer lhmorragie, trouver/inventer des solutions pour cacher ce qui peut encore tre cacher, trouver les solutions, le bon lobbying pour tenter et arriver  faire penser que ce que a rvler Snowden est parfaitement lgitime aux vues des menaces contre lesquelles c'est cens lutter, quitte  inventer des preuves (a serait pas la premire fois).




> aprs je ne suis pas non plus d'accord avec ce que fait Snowden car  partir du moment o il a mis les gens au courant je ne vois pas  quoi a sert de continuer  dballer publiquement les donnes de la NSA...


Parce que probablement il n'a pas encore dballer le plus important.
Comme dit et rpt depuis le dbut de l'affaire, PRISM n'est probablement (certainement) qu'une toute petite partie de la face merge de l'iceberg. Il y a certainement encore plus gros  apprendre. Maintenant est-ce que Snowden a ces informations  rvler, mystre ?
Et faire du teasing est un moyen de faire durer l'affaire, d'entretenir l'opinion pour arriver  lui ouvrir les yeux, etc ....

Snowden se serait contenter de rvler en une seule fois, il y aurait eu dmenti, contrevrit, tentative d'touffement, puis en 15 jours/3 semaines, l'affaire tait termine, on en parlait plus, supplante par une autre actualit. Et le public aurait oublier aussi vite qu'il aurait appris, et Snowden aurait fait tout a pour rien. De maintenir l'affaire vivante est aussi une protection pour lui. Tant que l'affaire est vivace, la marge de manuvre du gouvernement amricain  son encontre est trs rduite. Au fur et  mesure que l'affaire se fera oublier, la marge de manuvre grandira, y compris vers des actions pas forcment lgales, pour rcuprer et juger Snowden.

----------


## Neckara

> - loi secrte lol je crois pas non


Et pourtant elles existent rellement aux tats-Uni et c'est un fait.




> - je suis pas bte je mets pas de photos de vidos de mes fiestas sur le net + pas noir + pas mohamed + pas blind de fric donc en France je pense pas avoir de problme niveau standard de l'entreprise.


Tu n'es pas la seule personne  pouvoir mettre des photo de toi sur internet.
Ensuite, il n'y a pas que toi en France, il y a d'autres personnes pour qui certaines informations pourraient tre un problme au niveau des recrutements.




> -totalement dbile a,  ce moment toutes les familles de france sont des terroristes, je pense pas qu'ils rflchissent comme a au fbi.


C'est ce qu'on appelle de la fouille de donnes, ils tablissent un profil puis ils recherchent les personnes qui correspondent  ce profil. Malheureusement, comme toutes les mthodes, elle est loin d'tre totalement fiable. J'ai donn un exemple un peu simplet, mais avec des concours de circonstances, on peut se retrouver fich.




> -si t'as rien  te reprocher ils pourront toujours te faire chanter, ils ont rien.


Ce n'est pas parce que tu n'as rien  te reprocher que tu as envie que toute ta vie prive, ton intimit se retrouve connue de tous. As-tu envie que des photo nus de toi apparaisse sur internet ? As-tu envie que tout le monde sache ce que tu as fait  10h aujourd'hui ? As-tu envie que tous tes mails se retrouvent connus de tous, mails dans lesquels tu peux critiquer ton patron, dclarer ta flamme  une femme, etc. As-tu envies, chaque jours de te sentir regard ? De devoir faire attention  chacune de tes phrases parce que celles-ci pourraient se retrouver publi sur le net ?

Tu peux aussi lire ce sujet tu verras comment certaines personnes apprcient de se faire espionner.

Bon aprs, certaines informations peuvent tre utilise pour de l'usurpation d'identit.




> - Politiques et jounaleux osef , ensuite l'espionnage industriel c'est pas nouveau.


Que les politiciens et que les journalistes se fassent espionns a peu d'importance pour toi?
Je crois que te ne saisis pas tout  fait le rle primordial des vrais journalistes...
L'espionnage industriel est certes pas nouveau mais est-ce vraiment une raison pour le faciliter et le renforcer ??




> -L'cole est gratuite, donc aprs c'est soit que les gens n'ont pas les capacits ou bien et c'est pire soit ils en ont rien  foutre (petite ddicace  la majorit des bac pro de france)


Disons que pour certains lecteurs tu es totalement ignorant des risques d'une surveillance/espionnage/mise  mal de l'intimit des franais.
L'ignorance, ce n'est pas seulement un manque de capacits intellectuelles, c'est aussi ne pas pouvoir accder  une information juste et non biaise, se laisser distraire par des manuvres politiques ou des informations sans importances.

----------


## sevyc64

> - loi secrte lol je crois pas non


Et comme par dfinition elle est secrete, on ne peut pas vrifier. Ni moi, ni toi!



> -totalement dbile a,  ce moment toutes les familles de france sont des terroristes, je pense pas qu'ils rflchissent comme a au fbi.


Tu n'as donc apparement rien compris  l'affaire.



> -si t'as rien  te reprocher ils pourront toujours te faire chanter, ils ont rien .


a confirme que tu n'as rien compris  l'affaire. Ce "rien" aujourd'hui peut se rvler norme pour demain. A partir du moment ou il est cout stock, archiv et index, on pourra te le ressortir, mme des annes aprs.

----------


## Alays

t'en vois o "des vrais journalistes" perso je vois que des charlatans raconter de la m***e h24

----------


## hotcryx

> Tu peux aussi avoir des faux-positifs dans la recherche de profils, tu recherches cocotte-minute et sac  dos puis tu te retrouves avec le FBI  ta porte.


Sans parler d'une histoire vridique o ils ont cass la porte, sont rentrs et ont tu le chien. En fait, ils taient rentrs par erreur.

Et t'as encore rien  dire sinon on te met face contre terre avec un flingue sur la tte.

Tu vois le gros problme est l: ils peuvent faire ce qu'ils veulent et tu ne peux te retourner contre eux car ils se couvrent les uns, les autres avec leurs institutions.

Ca me fait penser au prison o tu es surveill et  tout bout de champs un flic peut rentrer pour te rveiller ou vrifier ce que tu faisais.

----------


## Neckara

> t'en vois o "des vrais journalistes" perso je vois que des charlatans raconter de la m***e h24


Il est vrai qu' la tlvision le journalisme, si on peut appeler a du journalisme, laisse vraiment  dsirer.

Heureusement, en consultant certains sites de confiances sur internet, en lisant certains journaux et en gardant un esprits critique on peut accder  une information de meilleure qualit.

----------


## negstek

> partir du moment o il a mis les gens au courant je ne vois pas  quoi a sert de continuer  dballer publiquement les donnes de la NSA...


tout ce que fait l'tat doit tre publique et vot dans les rgles. Il ne faut pas oublier que tous ces espions restent des fonctionnaires et par consquent qu'ils travaillent pour le peuple et sont pays avec ses impts.

----------


## Alays

tout ce que fait l'tat doit tre publique => faux

exemple l'arme
merci aurevoir

----------


## Neckara

> tout ce que fait l'tat doit tre publique => faux
> 
> exemple l'arme
> merci aurevoir


Il est vrai que certaines informations doivent reste secrtes pendant un temps mais elle ne doivent pas rester secrtes ternellement et au bout de X annes elles doivent tre rvles au publique.

La vraie question serait alors "combien de temps doit-on garder cette information secrte ?".

Si le public ne sait pas ce qu'il se passe rellement, il ne peut alors pas voter correctement et la dmocratie s'en retrouve menace.

----------


## transgohan

> Il est vrai que certaines informations doivent reste secrtes pendant un temps mais elle ne doivent pas rester secrtes ternellement et au bout de X annes elles doivent tre rvles au publique.
> 
> La vraie question serait alors "combien de temps doit-on garder cette information secrte ?".


C'est justement le souci, des projets tels que PRISM sont des projets qui s'talent sur des dizaines d'annes. Donc en gros tant qu'ils sont actifs on peut partir du principe qu'il ne faut rien dire dessus.

----------


## headmax

> tout ce que fait l'tat doit tre publique => faux
> 
> exemple l'arme
> merci aurevoir


Je m'interroge rellement sur tes attentions, ou a tu une mission sur ce genre de sujet celui de relier l'idologie des bisounours avec les phrases vide de sens du style thorie du complot, extrme droite... a maintient ton niveau de connaissance  zro puisque pas de dbat, a coupe court les arguments... puisque la stratgie et d'tre dans l'motion et pas dans l'argumentation de fait vrifiable.
Pour ce qui est secret dfense, la France dclassifie ces documents d'ailleurs on en sait un peu plus sur la guerre d'Algrie... qui a t dclassifi il y a moins d'une dcennie.
Dclassifi donc rendu publique point barre.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Informa...A9e_en_France#
Si tu programme aussi vite que tu t'exprime sur des sujets aussi brulant, il me semble que c'est un devoir pour tout personne sincre de te remettre sur la voie de la raison, car si un mouton dcide de sauter du pont tu risquerais de l'accompagner dans cette dmarche auto suicidaire.

----------


## Alays

Je l'avoue je me suis mu moi mme en me lisant :'(, je ne programme pas aussi bien que tu programmeS en effet.

Mais t'inquites les vrais secrets restent secret ils ne les sortent pas

----------


## negstek

> tout ce que fait l'tat doit tre publique => faux
> exemple l'arme


il n'en reste pas moins que l'arme est compose de soldat, que les soldats sont des citoyens et que tous les citoyens restent gaux devant la loi. Il n'existe pas de lois permettant  quelque corps d'tat que ce soit l'coute et la surveillance de tous ces citoyens du moins pas en France.  

Donc si l'arme nous coutait tous secrtement, se serait de faon illgal. Elle ne fait pas ce qu'elle veut quand elle veut sur qui elle veut et dans le dos du peuple contrairement  ce que sous entend ton post.

----------


## headmax

> Je l'avoue je me suis mu moi mme en me lisant :'(, je ne programme pas aussi bien que tu programmeS en effet.
> 
> Mais t'inquites les vrais secrets restent secret ils ne les sortent pas


Alays j'tais comme toi un fervent convaincu que nos lus et journalistes nationaux taient sincres. 

Il y a une dcennie, il s'excusait auprs des tlspectateurs si un sujet avait t biais et remettait a jours l'information, et nos lus dmissionnaient si n'avait pas tenu ses engagements suite aux pressions des journalistes nationaux et les manifestations du peuple aujourd'hui c'est rvolu, hors mis le cas cahuzac fait suite  une pression norme de la justice dont ltat et impliqu de trs prs il suffit de voir le tmoignage Pierre Condamin-Gerbiers
ou il dit explicitement que d'autre sont aussi impliqus haut responsable et mme des lues actuellement dans notre gouvernement et que les sommes dtournes pour certains taient chiffr en milliard...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1mm0ykzDh0

Excuse moi du peu... dans ce complot, cet homme explique et va revenir former le conseil  ses nouvelles pratiques illicites pour mieux les apprhender ce qui est extrmement difficile, tu peux voir aussi le mcanisme target2 dans wikipdia anglais une technique parmis tant d'autres, en franais a n'existe pas a doit tre le nuage de Tchernobyl qui s'est arrt  la Frontire...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TARGET2

Depuis le "Nain" le prsident lit le PDG de France tlvision... Et ben pourquoi?
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/France_...%C3%A9visions#

----------


## captain_mich

http://www.lemonde.fr/ameriques/arti...7701_3222.html

Eh ben voil, a n'a pas tard : "vous voyez qu'il est utile de vous espionner !"

...

----------


## Florian.L

> http://www.lemonde.fr/ameriques/arti...7701_3222.html
> 
> Eh ben voil, a n'a pas tard : "vous voyez qu'il est utile de vous espionner !"
> 
> ...


J'ai vu cela ce matin...

Ahah, de quoi rendre encore plus de gens moutons et de leur faire croire que PRISM et autre dispositif du genre est bien.

Ce serait bien que tous les coles enseignent 1984, aprs tout, c'est le monde dans lequel on vit  ::roll::

----------


## headmax

> http://www.lemonde.fr/ameriques/arti...7701_3222.html
> 
> Eh ben voil, a n'a pas tard : "vous voyez qu'il est utile de vous espionner !"
> 
> ...


Ah c'est a cause du terrorisme islamiste alors, jette ce journal qui depuis le changement de propritaire et align au US...

Si tu veux faire l'tat des lieux du terrorisme en Europe je te conseil de voir les statistiques du terrorismes sur Europal, a risque de t'tonner au vue du + 6 millions environ de musulman en France.

2009 (rsum)
http://www.agoravox.fr/actualites/in...europol-87235#

2013 (le pdf en globish)
https://www.europol.europa.eu/sites/...t2013_lr_0.pdf

Ce qui fait la diffrence, et la sur mdiatisation des faits lorsque cela implique un mouvement islamiques, c'est malheureux mais c'est une ralit, le temps de tlvision sur ces sujets prennent un temps fou, il ne s'agit plus d'informer mais de conditionner ton esprit, vers un sentiment d'inscurit et je confirme que a marche.

----------


## Neckara

> Ce qui fait la diffrence dans ton esprit, et la sur mdiatisation des faits lorsque cela implique un mouvement islamiques, c'est malheureux mais c'est une ralit, le temps de tlvision sur ces sujets prennent un temps fou, il ne s'agit plus d'informer mais de conditionner ton esprit, vers un sentiment d'inscurit et je confirme que a marche chez toi.


Je pense que sa rponse tait ironique/humoristique comme nous l'indique les ...  la fin de son post.

----------


## headmax

> Je pense que sa rponse tait ironique/humoristique comme nous l'indique les ...  la fin de son post.


Effectivement j'ai occult les ...  ::oops:: 

Dsol Florian.L  ::(: .

Bon je vais m'occuper de mes enfants  :;): .

A+

----------


## FelipeVervena

1 - Y a-t-il un seul commentateur de cet article qui n'a pas de tlphone dit "portable" ?
2 - Y a t-il un seul commentateur de cet article qui n'a pas de rcepteur de tlvision  son domicile ?
Le reste est facile  deviner...  ::traine::

----------


## Neckara

> 1 - Y a-t-il un seul commentateur de cet article qui n'a pas de tlphone dit "portable" ?
> 2 - Y a t-il un seul commentateur de cet article qui n'a pas de rcepteur de tlvision  son domicile ?
> Le reste est facile  deviner...


Pourrais-tu prciser le sens de ta pense ?

----------


## sevyc64

Si tu as un tlphone portable tu es trac en permanence

Si tu as une carte bancaire, tu es trac quand tu t'en sert

Si tu as une tv, tu es suppos tre totalement abruti par la mer** qui y est diffus

----------


## negstek

> http://www.lemonde.fr/ameriques/arti...7701_3222.html
> 
> Eh ben voil, a n'a pas tard : "vous voyez qu'il est utile de vous espionner !"
> 
> ...


rien de tel que de relancer la peur collective quand la politique bat de l'aile, c'est pas nouveau comme stratgie.

Au risque de me mettre des gens  dos je dirais que la droite franaise   tendance  faire de mme avec l'immigration en priode d'lection. Jouer sur l'inscurit permet aussi d'occulter les vrais problmes.

nota bene: vu la politique de manuel valls en la matire j'aurais presque envie de classer le PS comme parti de droite voir d'extrme droite. On me reprendra plus  voter au deuxime tour...

----------


## sevyc64

> Au risque de me mettre des gens  dos je dirais que la droite franaise   tendance  faire de mme avec l'immigration en priode d'lection. Jouer sur l'inscurit permet aussi d'occulter les vrais problmes.


Surtout jouer sur l'inscurit que l'on a soit mme crer par son incomptence notoire en ne jurant que par la rpression et ignorant la pdagogie.




> la politique de manuel valls en la matire[/URL] j'aurais presque envie de classer le PS comme parti de droite voir dextrme droite. On me reprendra plus  voter au deuxime tour...


Le PS peut-tre pas, surement pas mme, mais Manuel Valls, qui se dit socialiste, est clairement de droite, voire  droite de la droite pour tout ce qui concerne le ministre de l'intrieur, et ce n'est pas nouveau, a a toujours fait parti de son personnage. Ce n'est pas pour rien que Sarkozy l'avait d'ailleurs envisag dj  ce poste l dans son gouvernement.

Le problme est que le PS, bien que ce n'est thoriquement pas en accord avec ses ides, en le nommant, en toute connaissance de cause,  ce poste, cautionne son action et ses ides.

----------


## captain_mich

> Effectivement j'ai occult les ... 
> 
> Dsol Florian.L .
> 
> Bon je vais m'occuper de mes enfants .
> 
> A+


Exact, merci de m'avoir compris  ::D: 

Il y a aussi ""vous voyez qu'il est utile de vous espionner !""
Je ne le pense pas, sinon, je l'aurais affirmer sans guillemet.

 ::P: 

Et hop, encore un article du Monde :
Les troubles au Ymen pourraient freiner la fermeture de Guantanamo
http://www.lemonde.fr/ameriques/arti...9140_3222.html

C'est-y pas beau !

----------


## headmax

> Exact, merci de m'avoir compris 
> 
> Il y a aussi ""vous voyez qu'il est utile de vous espionner !""
> Je ne le pense pas, sinon, je l'aurais affirmer sans guillemet.
> 
> 
> 
> Et hop, encore un article du Monde :
> Les troubles au Ymen pourraient freiner la fermeture de Guantanamo
> ...



 ::ccool::  se phnomne risque malheureusement de se globaliser un peu par tout dans le monde.

La crdibilit Euro-atlantiste bas des ailes.

----------


## headmax

J'avais oubli de signaler quelques bavures suite a cette affaire :

  1 - Arrt de l'avion diplomatique du prsident Bolivien en provenance de moscou.
  2 - Fouille de l'avion soit disant accus de transport "Snowden"
  3 - Demande de survol de la France & portugual, avec un refus catgorique
http://www.leparisien.fr/internation...3-2948409.php#

Raction du prsident morals :

Bolivie - Evo Morales : 




> L'Europe est rduite au rang de colonie des tats-Unis


https://www.upr.fr/actualite/monde/l...rit-racialiste

Suivit de quelques pays dAmrique latine :



Photo : Evo Morales a t trs largement ft par la population  son retour en Bolivie, suite au scandale de linterdiction de survol de son avion qui lui a t notifi par plusieurs pays europens, dont la France. On le voit ici le 4 juillet au soir  Cochabamba, entour du prsident vnzulien Maduro ( gauche) et du prsident quatorien Correa ( droite), qui taient venus lui apporter tout leur soutien  cette occasion.

Les ractions fusent de toute part  ::oops:: .

----------


## Kapeutini

il a t malhonnte avec son employeur
et trahit son pays 

et il continue

----------


## headmax

Suite  l'affaire de l'avion du prsident Bolivien, lArgentine, le Brzil, l'Uruguay et le Venezuela rappellent leurs ambassadeurs en France, Espagne, Italie et Portugal.

http://www.romandie.com/news/n/_Avio...16-380641.asp?

----------


## negstek

> il a t malhonnte avec son employeur
> et trahit son pays 
> 
> et il continue


tant mieux car il s'agit d'un pays malhonnte qui a trahis ses concitoyens et ses partenaires conomiques et politiques.

vive la vrit et que a continue  	 ::lahola::

----------


## negstek

c'est pas farce a: http://www.lemonde.fr/ameriques/article/2013/08/13/barack-obama-edulcore-le-controle-annonce-des-programmes-de-surveillance_3460837_3222.html#ens_id=3426444&xtor=RSS-3208 
Obama mandate le directeur de la nsa pour superviser l'audition de la nsa...

nous voil rassur  ::mouarf::

----------


## headmax

> c'est pas farce a: http://www.lemonde.fr/ameriques/article/2013/08/13/barack-obama-edulcore-le-controle-annonce-des-programmes-de-surveillance_3460837_3222.html#ens_id=3426444&xtor=RSS-3208 
> Obama mandate le directeur de la nsa pour superviser l'audition de la nsa...
> 
> nous voil rassur


Aller j'en met une autre couche.

Entre la gloire de la France et son message de paix apport par De Gaulle



 Mexico accueille De Gaulle  Couverture de Paris Match (n781) du 28 mars 1964 qui fit sa Une sur laccueil inou rserv  Charles de Gaulle par les Mexicains



La Une de France-Soir du 23 septembre 1964 :  Happ, stopp, acclam, cest De Gaulle  Caracas 



La Une de France-Soir du 25 septembre 1964 :   Mare humaine en quateur pour le Gnral de Gaulle 



Dbut octobre 1964 :Vido de lInstitut National de lAudiovisuel montrant les centaines de milliers de Brsiliens,  Sao Paulo et Rio de Janeiro, masss sur les trottoirs ou aux fentres pour apercevoir et acclamer le prsident de la Rpublique franaise.

Dsastre diplomatique sans prcdent pour la France en Amrique latine aujourd'hui...



Bolivie.
No comment  ::oops:: .

----------


## Stphane le calme

*PRISM : la NSA a aussi espionn lONU et lAIEA,* 
* selon des documents transmis par Edward Snowden  Der Spiegel * 

Edward Snowden na pas encore fini de faire parler de lui. Visiblement ni les destructions des disques durs du Guardian, ni l'interpellation  Londres le 18 aot de David Miranda, compagnon brsilien du journaliste du Guardian britannique Glenn Greenwald,  qui Edward Snowden a transmis ces informations confidentielles, ne lempcheront de continuer sa  mission .     

Il sest tourn vers Der Spiegel pour dnoncer dautres exactions de la NSA.  Le quotidien allemand rvle que lagence de renseignements  amricaine se serait introduite dans le systme de visioconfrence de l'Onu en juin 2012.

Selon les documents, la NSA aurait pris pour cible  la reprsentation de l'Union europenne aux Nations unies aprs son emmnagement dans de nouveaux locaux en septembre 2012, de mme que l'Agence internationale de l'nergie atomique (AIEA, agence de l'Onu). La NSA poursuivrait un programme d'coutes de plus de 80 ambassades et consulats  travers le monde, appel  Special Collection Service .  _La surveillance est intense et bien organise et a peu  voir, voire rien du tout, avec l'objectif de faire chec au terrorisme_  note Der Spiegel.  


*Source :* Der Spiegel (traduction Google)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   Quen pensez-vous ? Partagez-vous lavis de Der Spiegel ?

----------


## Error407

Grave accusation que voila ...

On comprendra pourquoi les tats-unis voulaient absolument le rcuprer ...

De mme, si cela s'avre vrai, cela risque de porter de lourds prjudices aux Etats unis ...

----------


## gangsoleil

Ouh, les vilains.

Bien sur qu'ils l'ont fait. Et bien sur que ca continue. Et bien sur que ce n'est que le debut des revelations.
Si tu connais ton jeu, plus celui de tes partenaires, plus celui de l'adversaire, ca devient beaucoup plus facile de gagner non ?

----------


## Thorna

C'est connu depuis sa naissance que les USA n'aiment pas l'ONU. C'est comme le tribunal international : juste un truc qui est l pour leur casser les pieds, les contraindre  vivre dans un moule qu'ils n'ont pas dcid eux-mmes et donc qui ne leur convient obligatoirement pas, par principe. Ce n'est pas une surprise s'ils ont plus ou moins insist pour avoir le sige chez eux... On n'oublie pas les histoires de surveillance des tlphones et des cartes bleues des diplomates de l'ONU.
Et donc pas trop de surprise dans cette info, sinon que c'est une confirmation.

----------


## Teomistre

De toute faon les US, ils en ont rien  cirer de l'ONU (cf : Irak)

----------


## LSMetag

Et dire que les USA pestent contre l'espionnage industriel des chinois. Ils font pareil, en pire.

----------


## vampirella

Concernant l'espionnage et l'coute, je vous conseille d'couter ce trs bon podcast :
http://www.franceculture.fr/emission...ons-2013-08-14

Pour rsumer : l'espionnage industriel / politique / diplomatique a pour vocation  rester secret et existera toujours. La demande de l'Allemagne de faire signer aux USA un accord de non-espionnage n'est qu'un pieu vu, qui sera aussitt oubli ds la campagne lectorale passe.

En revanche, porter sur coute des millions de personne sans autre but que d'couter, c'est une atteinte  la vie prive digne d'un rgime totalitaire de type Ceaușescu.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Comment Edward Snowden a-t-il fait pour se procurer les documents de la NSA ? * 
* Des employs tmoignent dans lanonymat* 

_Mise  jour du 28/08/2013_

Edward Snowden na pas fini de dfrayer la chronique, et son nom revient encore avec des rvlations, comme celle de la mise sur coute des siges europens  lONU. Il serait intressant de savoir comment cet ancien consultant a fait pour se procurer tous ces dossiers sensibles de la NSA, qui provoquent des tensions diplomatiques dans le monde entier.

NBC sest pench sur le problme et a recoup divers tmoignages dofficiels du renseignement qui ont tenu  garder lanonymat. Lun deux affirme que la scurit au sein de la NSA est trs faible.  _Nous sommes en 2013 et la NSA est bloque dans des technologies de 2003_  explique-t-il. Propos corrobors par Jason Healey, qui a travaill comme expert sur la cyberscurit pour la NSA pendant ladministration Bush.  _Ils sont trs forts pour certaines activits sophistiques, mais sont trangement mauvais sur certaines des plus simples_  dit-il.

Et ce nest pas tout. Edward Snowden bnficiait aussi dun trs haut niveau daccrditation, qui lui permettait davoir accs  n'importe quel moment aux donnes de son choix. De plus, il a t libre dutiliser des cls USB, activit normalement interdite pour les employs de la NSA, mais dont bnficient les administrateurs systme.

Ce nest que vers la fin de lanne dernire que Snowden a cherch des dbouchs aux informations quil a pris soin daccumuler.  Il aurait pris contact une premire fois avec Glenn Greenwald, puis avec Laura Poitras, qui ralisera plus tard la fameuse interview publie par The Guardian. Leur rencontre aura lieu plusieurs mois plus tard. En mars 2013 il prend un poste chez Booz Allen Hamilton et aprs deux mois  il prtexte un grave problme de sant pour poser un arrt maladie. Il senvole alors pour Hong-Kong et rencontre le 20 mai Glenn Greenwald et Laura Poitras. Son voyage  Hong-Kong signe alors le dbut de la mdiatisation, il y a maintenant un peu plus de deux mois.     

Dsormais, la NSA a annonc des mesures radicales pour sa scurit : une suppression de 90 % des administrateurs systme, qui sont en grande majorit des consultants. Lagence compte ainsi limiter au maximum  les interventions humaines techniques prs des donnes sensibles.

*Source :* enqute NBC

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Neckara

Bonjour,

J'avais vu rcemment une vido d'une interview d'un hackeur qui s'tait introduit dans les serveurs de la CIA et de la NASA.

D'aprs lui les mots de passes administrateurs taient vide (donc pas de mot de passe)  ::aie::

----------


## khena

> Dsormais, la NSA a annonc des mesures radicales pour sa scurit : une suppression de 90 % des administrateurs systme, qui sont en grande majorit des consultants.


Ce que l'histoire ne dit pas, c'est la mthode employe par la NSA pour faire disparatre les corps des administrateurs  ::kill::

----------


## Darkzinus

> Ce que l'histoire ne dit pas, c'est la mthode employe par la NSA pour faire disparatre les corps des administrateurs


Crmation ?  ::aie::

----------


## sevyc64

> Crmation ?


Signifierais-tu que les incendies actuels gigantesques aux portes de San Francisco ne seraient pas d au hasard ? 

 ::lefou::

----------


## Invit

> Crmation ?



tout simplement un  : 

shred -uvz -n 50 /home/edward.snowden  ::mouarf::

----------


## HardBlues

90% des administrateurs systme sont des consultants...
Est-ce qu'on doit comprendre que ce sont des prestataires extrieur??!!!!
Et qu'est-ce qu'ils foutaient si on peut s'en passer comme a???!!!!!!

----------


## Invit

@HardBlues : oui ce snt des sous-traitants. Snowden travaillait pour Booze Hamilton un sous-traitant de la NSA. Les drones de l'arme amricaine sont par exemple aussi pilots par des sous-traitants privs. 

la question de ce qu'ils faisaient si on peut en virer 90% je me la pose aussi !  ::lol::

----------


## sevyc64

La rponse est simple et est la rponse que donne la NSA  cette crise : Ils faisaient du travail qui va tre dsormais confier  des scripts, automates, serveurs ddis.

La NSA fonctionne en interne comme une antique boutique selon les propos d'un ancien apparus ces jours-ci. Elle aurait bien 10 ans voire plus de retard. Beaucoup de choses sont apparemment encore faite  la main.


Personnellement, il n'y a rien qui m'tonne la-dedans (je dis bien tonne et non pas choque). Bon nombres d'entreprises surtout grosses et trs grosses fonctionne de la sorte. Non seulement elles ont une inertie phnomnale sur le plan informatique mais gnralement font appel  du service en rgie pour grer cela, ce qui n'arrange pas l'inertie, les entreprises intervenantes n'en faisant gnralement pas plus que ce qui est demand. Surtout que bien souvent c'est sous forme de contrat de concession de 2,3 ou 5 ans avec risque,  chaque renouvellement de concession de se faire remplacer.

----------


## Aiekick

comme toutes les grosses boites, il est plus ais de travailler avec un consultant qu'un salari. un consultant est trs facilement remplaable, et du coup il est plus ais de tomb sur le bon.il est aussi plus facile de dire non et de rien foutre en tant que salari qu'en tant que consultant

----------


## headmax

Je pense que les US vont vers la fin de leur hgmonie.
Entre un peuple sous contrle qui n'ose plus se rebeller tellement la rpression et est faite en masse.
Tout manifestation qui vise  informer le peuple, et considr comme d'extrme droite ou communiste voir le mot   la mode conspirationniste, bref des qualificatifs politiciennes & mdiatiques qui ne visent pas lintrt communs de leur nation, mais la destruction de leur rayonnement dans le monde de la nation au vue d'un nouvel ordre mondiale (sans nation mais une seul entit gouvernante), effectivement a semble bizarre se terme mais cela a t prononc par plusieurs chef dtats US et EU y compris.
La France n'a plus sa souverainet et le prsident Franais n'a plus sont pouvoir excutif il a t transfr a des technocrates  Bruxelles et a un commissaire Europen (non Franais) qui semble reprsenter nos intrts.
La retraite  64 c'est pas Hollande c'est la feuille de route que lui a remit ce Mr.
L'OTAN n'est plus crdible avec toute ses guerres, les gouvernements plurinationaux europens ne sont plus crdibles d'un point de vue, conomique, politique et pire encore dmocratique.

Depuis Sarkozy nous nous sommes align mdiatiquement comme politiquement au model US, on n'a connu une crise majeur sous sont mandat et hollande malgr ses critiques fait la mme politique.

Notre Arme ne nous appartient plus elle est dirig par les US et tue en notre nom pour une hgmonie politicienne & financire, qui a infiltr tout les Etat le cas de la NSA et un parmi tant d'autre, pourquoi surveill ses allies me direz vous?.

Pour mieux nous asservir, nous ridiculiser, de Gaulle parlais d'une Europe Francophone et surtout maintenir sa souverainet, il a sortir l'arme Franaise de l'OTAN car il avait compris ...

De Gaulle



> Lorsque les pays de l'Europe de l'EST seront au mmes niveaux sociales et conomiques des pays de l'OUEST ce sera la fin de l'hgmonie US sur tout le continent Europen...

----------


## flow10000

> Des employs tmoignent dans lanonymat


Ou pas  ::roll::

----------


## bombseb

Headmax : Je suis en train de lire "C'tait de Gaulle" de Alain Peyrefitte.
C'est incroyable  quel point il tait visionnaire, pour moi de Gaulle tait le dernier prsident qui dfendait vritablement les interts de la France.

----------


## Lyche

> Headmax : Je suis en train de lire "C'tait de Gaulle" de Alain Peyrefitte.
> C'est incroyable  quel point il tait visionnaire, pour moi de Gaulle tait le dernier prsident qui dfendait vritablement les interts de la France.


Je pense qu'il s'attendais pas  cette gnration de politicards incomptents qui massacrent notre pays depuis 25ans...
Parce que bon, la francophonie et le rayonnement de la France dans le monde, c'est peau de chagrin..

----------


## Gecko

Et aprs a quand je dis que la 3me guerre mondiale est numrique est qu'on est en plein dedans on se fout de moi...

M'enfin vous leurrez pas, la France fait un joli score aussi en vendant des DPI aux pays tels que la Syrie, le Maroc & co.

Et selon Bluetouff il semblerai que des infos rcoltes par PRISM finissent chez nous suite  un accord entre diffrents pays et les USA, chose qui ne m'tonne pas vraiment.

----------


## bombseb

C'est peau de chagrin _maintenant_ oui, et ca n'tait pas le cas avant.
Si on en est arrivs l c'est parcequ'on est gouverns par des traitres. (voir par exemple comment Sarkozy  modifi notre constitution)

----------


## Lyche

> C'est peau de chagrin _maintenant_ oui, et ca n'tait pas le cas avant.
> Si on en est arrivs l c'est parcequ'on est gouverns par des traitres. (voir par exemple comment Sarkozy  modifi notre constitution)


c'est le principe de la peau de chagrin  :;):  a diminue au fur et  mesure ^_^

Mais je vois pas ce qu'il a chang qui te fais dire que c'est un traitre  ::koi:: 
Attention, sujet probablement houleux et ouvert au troll :/

----------


## headmax

> c'est le principe de la peau de chagrin  a diminue au fur et  mesure ^_^
> 
> Mais je vois pas ce qu'il a chang qui te fais dire que c'est un traitre 
> Attention, sujet probablement houleux et ouvert au troll :/


Tout d'abord traite rythme avec trahison :

Suite au passage en force sans rfrendum de l'entre dans l'UE, je signale au passage on n'a dit NON au trait de Maastricht sous Chirac.

La premire en tant que prsident.

Autres affaires avec non respect de la loi :

Les autres ... 

Quelques rgles imposs au prsident qui n'est que l'lu du peuple pour le peuple et les intrts du peuple :

http://www.la-france-de-demain.fr/in...aute-trahison#

a change des coutes tlphonique de llise sous Mitterrand, ou des emplois fictifs  la mairie de Paris sous Chirac.

Et pour en rajouter une couche le nain supprime de la constitution le crime pour haute trahison, se qui rend juridiquement le prsident irresponsable tel un mineur face  la loi ce sont toujours les faits qui parle.

http://article-50.eu/le-crime-de-hau...constitution/#

Sous Mitterrand ou Chirac les mdias se seront saisit de l'affaire car utilit du public encore libre de tout dictat, encore une fois notre nain national change la loi concernant France tlvision et lit un pote de la fameuse soire chez Fouqute, c'est la main mise sur l'opinion Franaise et les intrts de la France mit au tapis, bienvenue aux mdias mensonge inspirs made in US des crises et des guerres.

Contrle total du pouvoir mdiatique, vers une "dictature".

Complment d'enqute :

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/France_...%C3%A9visions#

----------


## headmax

> Headmax : Je suis en train de lire "C'tait de Gaulle" de Alain Peyrefitte.
> C'est incroyable  quel point il tait visionnaire, pour moi de Gaulle tait le dernier prsident qui dfendait vritablement les interts de la France.


Oui je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi, il a su djouer  l'poque et nous prserver de la spirale de la tentation a l'empirisme dguis anglo-saxon, d'o son hostilit lors des accords de llise qui a t modifie par le congrs allemand ou se voit intgrer comme par magie UK et l'appartenance  l'OTAN dont le glacis gopolitique US, merci aux Laval, Margelin, Schumman, et Monnet pour leur loyaux services  l'empire atlantiste...

La popularit de De Gaulle n'est pas que Franaise, mais internationale sur les 5 continents il a t le fer de lance du respect des souverainets de la libert des peuples contre le colonialisme en tout genre, il a donn l'indpendance des anciennes colonies Franaises en Afrique, en Asie, il apport la pense ONUSIENNE sans perversion ...

Il en a fait de mme de la France avec la sortie de l'OTAN de l'arme Franaise, si Sarkozy tait un gaulliste, il n'aurait pas fait a...

Bref pour approfondir le sujet je te conseil, quelques confrences d'un certain Franois Asselineau qui fait sur plusieurs confrences un tat des lieux de notre tendre et vieux pays, de l'EU et depuis la cration des US  nos jours, surtout un bilan idologique, politique, conomique, et gopolitique.

http://www.u-p-r.fr

----------


## bombseb

Je vois qu'on surf sur les mme sites alors  ::ccool::

----------


## hn2k5

> 90% des administrateurs systme sont des consultants...
> Est-ce qu'on doit comprendre que ce sont des prestataires extrieur??!!!!


Ce qui est hilarant, c'est que l'administration amricaine se fait prendre  son propre jeu. A force d'externaliser, de privatiser comme des porcs, pour "rationaliser" comme ils disent - en fait pour pas avoir  prcariser les emplois, filer un contrat juteux  un copain d'Harvard et prendre un bakchich au passage - ces idiots en sont arrivs  flinguer eux-mmes les secteurs les plus critiques pour leur politique scuritaire de flicards.
Ils le font dans presque tous les secteurs (arme, sant, ducation, ...), a foire  chaque fois quasiment et ils s'tonnent du rsultat.
Dire que cette nation de winners est cense fliquer le monde et nous montrer la marche  suivre...
Je dis a, mais en regardant chez nous, c'est pas mieux. Avec la petite arme de vendus qui squattent l'Assemble, le gouvernement, le snat, on a rien  leur envier...

Cdlmt

----------


## sevyc64

Ce n'est pas propre  l'administration amricaine, a se passe exactement pareil en France et dans toute moyenne, grosse et trs grosse entreprise.

----------


## headmax

> Je vois qu'on surf sur les mme sites alors


veill mais pas endormit avec un grand espoir, que ce Mr Asselineau  de UPR soit reconnu.

----------


## phili_b

> veill mais pas endormit avec un grand espoir, que ce Mr Asselineau  de UPR soit reconnu.


ha ben comme site dmago on ne fait pas mieux.  "Les Etats-Unis sont-ils en train de nazifier loccident ? " disent-ils. Rien que a  :8O:  N'importe quoi. Les USA n'ont jamais t blanc comme neige notamment quand on voit leur manoeuvres en amrique du sud il y a quelques ou au moyen-orient, mais parler de nazification  ::roll::

----------


## Stphane le calme

*PRISM : Microsoft poursuit en justice le gouvernement amricain pour des besoins de transparence,*
*aprs un chec d'une entente  l'amiable   * 

_Mise  jour du 02/09/2013_

En juin, Microsoft et Google ont tous les deux entam des dmarches judiciaires pour rvler au public des informations sur les requtes formules par le gouvernement amricain qu'ils ont reues. Les deux compagnies se sont mises d'accord pour proroger le dlai de rponse accord au gouvernement pendant les ngociations d'une entente  l'amiable, qui se sont soldes par un chec.

Brad Smith, avocat et vice-prsident excutif des affaires juridiques et corporatives de Microsoft, a dclar dans un billet blog :  _Chacune de nos compagnies a port plainte en juin dernier pour rsoudre ce problme. Nous croyons quen vertu de la constitution amricaine, nous avons le droit de partager plus dinformation avec le public. Le but de notre initiative est de faire respecter ce droit afin que nous puissions divulguer plus dinformation._ 


Microsoft n'a pas cach sa dception.  _Nous aurions espr que ces discussions conduisent  un agrment acceptable par tous. Bien que nous apprcions la bonne foi et les efforts des avocats du gouvernement avec lesquels nous avons ngoci, nous sommes dus que ces ngociations aboutissent  un chec._ 

Au dpart, l'action de Microsoft visait  obtenir la permission de ne publier que des statistiques globales de ces requtes. L'entreprise s'est ravise et a dcid de pousser plus loin sa demande. 

_ Nous croyons quil est essentiel de publier de linformation qui montre clairement le nombre de demandes de scurit nationale pour le contenu de nos utilisateurs, tel le contenu de courriels. Ces chiffres doivent tre publis sous une forme qui les distingue du nombre de demandes en lien avec les mtadonnes, tels les abonnements associs  une adresse courriel spcifique._ explique Brad Smith.

*Source :* TechNet

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Cette action pourra-t-elle rhabiliter l'image de l'diteur qui a t accus - tord selon lui- de collaboration totale et entire avec les agences de renseignement amricaines ?

----------


## Invit

Ahah cette vieille plainte orchestr pour tenter de redonner confiance aux utilisateurs alors que le gouvernement et toutes ces entreprises sont mains dans la main avec ces gants du Web...

C'est pas moi qui le dit mais Julian Assange  :;): 

http://walane.net/on-the-web/lien/?id=357

----------


## Atatorus

Tout  fait d'accord. Microsoft, Google & co protestent de leur innocence, qu'on les a obligs, portent plainte pour dire ce qu'ils n'ont pas le droit de dire. N'empche, c'est plus pour se refaire une virginit qu'autre chose. Si Edward Snowden n'avait rien dit, elles continueraient comme avant, tout en se prsentant en dfenseur de la vie privde et de la libert d'expression...

----------


## Cedric Chevalier

*PRISM : la NSA donne des pots de vin aux firmes pour utiliser leurs infrastructures techniques*
*et collecter illgalement des donnes*

Les rvlations concernant le projet PRISM, qui dfraie les chroniques ces derniers temps, se poursuivent.

Daprs le Washington Post, lAgence de Scurit Nationale amricaine (NSA) dpenserait des sommes faramineuses pour avoir accs aux infrastructures techniques de divers oprateurs du secteur des tlcommunications, dans le but de filtrer le trafic en provenance de sources trangres ainsi que le trafic local (tats-Unis).

Les donnes collectes par ce type de mcanisme ne doivent pas tre confondues avec celles que sont tenues de fournir les firmes lorsqu'elles (les donnes) sont en relation avec la scurit nationale. Dailleurs, Apple, Google, ou encore Facebook affirment les mettre  la disposition des agences de scurit gratuitement.

Les documents en possession du Washington Post ne citent cependant pas les entreprises qui ont bnfici des largesses de la NSA. On y voit seulement apparatre des noms de code doprations ainsi que les diffrents montants associs. Cest ainsi quon trouve 65,96 millions de dollars pour lopration BLARNEY, 94,74 millions pour FAIRVIEW, 46,04 millions pour STORMBREW et 9,41 millions pour OAKSTAR.

Pour lanne 2013, lagence de scurit aurait dpens  un montant de 278 millions de dollars pour ces oprations secrtes, en rgression par rapport  celui de 2011 qui tait de 394 millions de dollars.

Le Washingtong Post affirme avoir contact les grands oprateurs de tlcommunication comme Verizon, AT&T et bien dautres pour la confirmation des faits. Cependant, le journal sest heurt  leur silence et  leur absence de commentaire. 

*Source :* *Washington Post*

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez vous ?

----------


## Romain.2.

Pas tonnant.Ce genre de pratique est frquente dans beaucoup d'entreprises,les organismes gouvernementaux et ONG  aussi.Exemple tout simple:les socits vendant des armes et autres"services"  l'arme ont un poste spcial dans leur comptabilit:les "frais commerciaux exterieurs".
Ce poste regroupe les sommes verses en commissions et rtro-commissions.

----------


## leminipouce

> La rponse est simple et est la rponse que donne la NSA  cette crise : Ils faisaient du travail qui va tre dsormais confier  des scripts, automates, serveurs ddis.
> 
> La NSA fonctionne en interne comme une antique boutique selon les propos d'un ancien apparus ces jours-ci. Elle aurait bien 10 ans voire plus de retard. Beaucoup de choses sont apparemment encore faite  la main.
> 
> 
> Personnellement, il n'y a rien qui m'tonne la-dedans (je dis bien tonne et non pas choque). Bon nombres d'entreprises surtout grosses et trs grosses fonctionne de la sorte. Non seulement elles ont une inertie phnomnale sur le plan informatique mais gnralement font appel  du service en rgie pour grer cela, ce qui n'arrange pas l'inertie, les entreprises intervenantes n'en faisant gnralement pas plus que ce qui est demand. Surtout que bien souvent c'est sous forme de contrat de concession de 2,3 ou 5 ans avec risque,  chaque renouvellement de concession de se faire remplacer.


Ce qui me fait mourir de rire dans ces faits c'est qu'il y a 12 ans, suite au drame du WTC, un article tait paru pour montrer que tous les services de renseignements et de scurit des US avaient au moins 10 ans de retard. Ils donnaient, je me souviens,  l'poque, l'exemple d'un bureau du FBI o des dizaines d'agents travaillaient et dans lequel il n'y avait que 2 vieux ordinateurs.
Les recoupements d'infos et tout a taient des plus laborieux et se faisaient  la mimine.

12 ans plus tard, leurs ordis ont toujours 10 ans de retard... Ils sont donc rest  jour pendant 2 ans. Bel effort...  ::lol::

----------


## Cedric Chevalier

* PRISM : la NSA serait capable de dchiffrer les communications scurises avec les VPN*
* ainsi que le protocole SSL largement employ sur Internet*

Alors que rcemment *la branche britannique de The Guardian* subissait de lourdes pertes (destruction de disques, confiscation des outils personnels de lami du journaliste Glenn Greenwald), son diteur en chef Alan Rusbridger annonait n'avoir pas baiss les bras. Effectivement, le journal continue les rvlations du contenu des documents dEdward Snowden au public.

Cette fois-ci, The Guardian reporte que, daprs les documents de Snowden, lagence de scurit nationale amricaine (NSA) serait en mesure de casser les algorithmes de chiffrement les plus utiliss.

Cre en 1952, la NSA a pour objectif principal le dcryptage des communications des sources pouvant constituer une menace pour les intrts des tats-Unis.

Dabord utilis  des fins militaires, le chiffrement a t vulgaris par la suite, au point que les outils (les clients mails, les navigateurs et bien dautres) prsents dans le domaine public y ont recours systmatiquement pour prserver la confidentialit des communications. 

Le fait mme que la NSA soit en mesure de dchiffrer la plupart des communications utilisant les algorithmes de chiffrement populaires, ne constitue pas en soi un problme, car cest l sa vocation. Ce que lon dplore par contre, ce sont les moyens (corruption et actions illgales) employs par lagence de scurit pour atteindre son but. 

Les documents de Snowden rvlent que la NSA, via un programme de nom de code SIGINT, aurait dpens en un an un montant de 250 millions de dollars pour linsertion de  backdoor  au sein des solutions de scurit logicielle produites par des firmes dont les noms nont pas t dvoils.

Les documents soulignent aussi que la NSA disposerait en interne dun serveur de cls de chiffrement pour une grande majorit des produits commerciaux disponibles sur Internet, et qu'elle serait capable de dchiffrer les communications protges par le protocole SSL, ainsi que les VPN.

Jusqu quel niveau stendent les capacits de la NSA  dcrypter les communications scurises ? Une chose est sre, seule une poigne de personnes appartenant au programme  BullRun , cit dans les rapports de Snowden, est habilite  rpondre  cette question. 

*Source :* *The Guardian*

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Marco46

> Les documents soulignent aussi que la NSA disposerait en interne dun serveur de cls de chiffrement pour une grande majorit des produits commerciaux disponibles sur Internet, et qu'elle serait capable de dchiffrer les communications protges par le protocole SSL, ainsi que les VPN.


Aaaaah ben voil  ::): 

Donc ils n'ont rien cass du tout mais les autorits de certification et les diteurs de logiciels leurs transmettent gentiment les clefs  ::): 

Sont balaise  la NSA, ils arrivent  ouvrir une porte quand on leur donne la bonne clef ...

----------


## tulipebleu

Dans l'article, ils disent :




> A 10-year NSA program against encryption technologies made a *breakthrough* in 2010 which made "vast amounts" of data collected through internet cable taps newly "exploitable".


Cela peut tre traduit par :



> Un programme de la NSA qui a dur 10 ans contre les technologie d'encryptage on fait une *perce* en 2010 qui ont permit de rendre "une grande quantit" de donne collect par les cables d'internet "exploitable"


Grosso modo, ils ont cass tout ce qui passe en SSL (comptes en banque, email, etc...)

Cela me parait extrmement grave.

Certe, il va y avoir d'ici quelques annes de nouveaux protocoles qui vont tre proposs, mais on ne peut plus faire confiance ni dans la NSA, ni dans les entreprises et les institutions amricaines.

----------


## Marco46

Un billet  lire absolument pour bien faire le tour du sujet.

----------


## Arsene Newman

RSA, AES, ..... tout y passe avec la NSA !!! 
La seule question que je me pose c'est quel est la puissance de leur serveur ? en mme temps je doute que le dchiffrement repose uniquement sur du brute force, certainement que cela repose entre autre sur des failles de scurit inconnues  :8-):

----------


## Lyons

Sachant qu'aux tats unis et dans toutes les entreprises bases aux tats unis (mme dans les filliales situes sur d'autres continents) il est interdit d'utiliser et de crer des moyens de cryptages dont la CIA n'a pas la cl, il aurait fallu tre trs naf pour ne pas s'en douter.

----------


## lirycs78

On s'en fout compltement, a moins d'avoir des choses  cacher je vois pas ou est le problme.

----------


## Gecko

> On s'en fout compltement, a moins d'avoir des choses  cacher je vois pas ou est le problme.


Le problme est que partout dans le monde on utilise les standard de cryptage et les softs Amricains, que a soit pour les citoyens ou les tats. Si les communications entre tats ne sont pas fiables et que tout est intercept a veut dire que les ds sont pips lors de ngociations avec les USA, entre autres. Rien que cet aspect l est vraiment aberrant, il sera vraiment temps que l'UE lance des appels d'offres pour la cration d'OS et suites logicielles 100% europennes.

----------


## Zefling

> On s'en fout compltement, a moins d'avoir des choses  cacher je vois pas ou est le problme.


Accepterais-tu qu'un logiciel viennent aussi constater tout ce qu'il se trouve sur tes disques dur.  ::mrgreen::  

Je suppose que si on vient poser des camras dans ta chambre pour voir tout de tu y fais, a ne te drange pas non plus ? Qu'on te pose un micro et une camra pour tre sr que ce que tu dis ou vois nenfreint jamais la loi.  prs tout, tu n'as rien  cacher.  ::aie::

----------


## 23JFK

Que je sache, le protocole SSL n'est pas prvu pour tre inviolable sur le long terme, il doit juste garantir la scurisation d'une transaction le temps que les oprations deviennent officielles et irrversibles. Aprs, que l'on puisse dcrypter les informations n'a normalement plus d'importance. Par contre, ce serait un vrai problme si le SSL pouvait tre dcrypt  la vole.

----------


## lirycs78

> Accepterais-tu qu'un logiciel viennent aussi constater tout ce qu'il se trouve sur tes disques dur.  
> 
> Je suppose que si on vient poser des camras dans ta chambre pour voir tout de tu y fais, a ne te drange pas non plus ? Qu'on te pose un micro et une camra pour tre sr que ce que tu dis ou vois nenfreint jamais la loi.  prs tout, tu n'as rien  cacher.


Aucun rapport, tu es oblig de prendre des exemples extrme qui n'ont aucun sens pour ma part. Je me dis juste que la NSA en surement strictement rien  faire de lire les mails que je peux envoyer  ma famille ou de savoir si je vais sur des sites porno. Faut juste arrter d'tre paranoiaque. Je suis bien content que ce genre de chose existe.

A la limite je suis plus d'accord avec l'avis de Gecko

----------


## MightyJean

> On s'en fout compltement, a moins d'avoir des choses  cacher je vois pas ou est le problme.


Tant que les gens prendront comme toi le problme  l'envers, ils n'auront pas de limites. Le problme c'est pas de savoir si tu as quelque chose  cacher, c'est de savoir quelles sont les limites de la vie prive et si c'est bien ou non de la sacrifier pour une lutte contre d'hypothtiques menaces.

Tu as dj vu beaucoup de policiers fouiller sans raisons des quartiers entiers de diffrentes villes totalement au hasard, dans l'hypothtique espoir de peut-tre trouver de la drogue, des bombes ou je ne sais quoi ? Moi non, ici c'est pareil, sous prtexte de protger les gens d'une menace qui n'existe pas (pas encore diront certains...) ces gens se permettent de fouiller dans la vie prive de tout le monde.

Les exemples de Zefling te paraissent extrmes (aprs tout, les gens honntes n'ont rien  cacher selon ton raisonnement, si ?), mais tu n'as pas rpondu  la question. Si on imposait des camras partout chez les gens et des logiciels espions sur les ordinateurs de ces personnes pour les "protger", tu l'accepterais ? a peut paraitre totalement fantaisiste ou parano  l'heure actuelle, mais avec des mentalits comme "je n'ai rien  cacher donc osef" a peut facilement arriver.

Je ne vois pas ce qui justifie  l'heure actuelle que de telles agences puissent accder  n'importe quoi sur n'importe qui sans soupons, sans raison viable (quid de la prsomption d'innocence ?). Et si moi je veux juste protger ma vie prive alors qu'ils souponnent tout le monde d'tre un "danger"... C'est qui le parano dans l'histoire ?

De plus, tu n'as peut-tre rien  cacher parce que tu estimes ne rien faire d'illgal, mais le rgime et les lois en place peuvent changer, ce que tu fais maintenant peut tre fich et le jour o un truc banal que tu fais tous les jours sera interdit, tu te retrouveras hors-la-loi et dj fich comme criminel potentiel.

Pour finir, si les maisons ont des murs opaques, c'est pas juste pour meubler l'espace... C'est parce qu'on a tous quelque chose  cacher : une partie de notre vie qui ne regarde que nous et/ou nos proches.

----------


## lememe

> On s'en fout compltement, a moins d'avoir des choses  cacher je vois pas ou est le problme.


J'espre vivement que vous n'tes pas srieux.
Autrement dit, avec la thorie du je n'ai rien  cacher, l'on foule du pied un des piliers des socits actuelles (pour ne pas dire dmocratie): 
Il s'agit de la prsomption d'innocence qui veut que l'on est suppos innocent jusqu' ce qu'il y ait assez d'lment pour prouver la culpabilit.
A suivre votre raisonnement, la police et ltat ont le droit de suspecter tout le monde et de fouiller partout  la recherche d'ventuelles preuves.
Cela voudrait aussi dire que tous les citoyens sont d'office souponns  de terrorisme, trahison, subversion, complot avec l'ennemi et tout autre crime selon lapprciation du prince.
J'espre que a ne vous drangerait pas si du jour au lendemain, l'on dcidait de vous garder en dtention pour quelques mois, voire quelques annes, le temps de vrifier si vous reprsentez un danger pour l'tat.

Moi je n'ai rien contre la scurit. d'ailleurs je suis conscient que dans une socit il faut un minimum de rgles accompagns de moyens de coercision pour assurer le bien tre de tous.
Cependant, qui protges -t-on lorsque les violations de droits au nom de la scurit deviennent suprieures  la protection offerte.
Rappelons nous que les gouvernants (y compris les dictatures et les monarchies) tiennent leur pouvoir du peuple et que lintrt de celui ci devrait primer sur tous les autres.
D'un point de vue purement pratique, je constate et je ne suis pas le seul que les nations les plus paisibles (taux de criminalit par rapport  la population) ne sont pas celles qui disposent de gigantesques systmes de surveillance/repression. Ce qui me fait penser que le tout policier est loin d'tre la meilleure option en terme de scurit.

Enfin, comme quelqu'un avait dj suggr  un autre internaute qui pensait pareil, je souhaiterais (puisque vous n'avez rien  cacher) que vous postiez sur ce forum les lments suivants:
-Quelques photos de vous nu et sous tous les angles
-Adresse complte + filiation
-Comptes et cartes bancaires
-Vos amis
-Vos ennemis
-Vos vices 
-Vos passions et vos loisirs
-Ltat de votre patrimoine
-Vos orientations politiques et religieuses
-Un extrait de votre casier judiciaire datant de moins de trois mois
Plus d'autres dtails que j'aurais oubli. En effet je m'en fiche compltement de tous ces dtails, mais puisque vous n'avez rien  cacher, je suppose que a ne vous drange pas de les rendre public.
Merci

----------


## Oppenheimer

Si vous voulez mon avis, et sans vouloir tre mprisant vis--vis de cette personne *qui s'est sacrifie*, Snowden n'est qu'un pion, qui n'a fait que donner un jour officialis  des pratiques qui purent tre connues de la guerre froide (si les OS et solutions de scurit en question avaient exist ds cette priode). On n'a fait que mettre au jour la version moderne des bonne vieilles pratiques.

Je me souviens d'un concert de Sting  Genve. Lorsqu'il a introduit la chanson "Russians" en parlant de la guerre froide, tout le monde a rit, tous les gens taient convaincu que cette histoire tait termine pour de bon.

C'est jamais termin. Pire, maintenant, c'est la guerre froide quasiment entre tous, et lorsque je dis que Snowden s'est sacrifi, c'est pour mettre en vidence *quelque chose que tout le monde savait plus ou moins consciemment*.

Pire, l'actualit sur les capacits de dcryptage de la NSA a probablement dj 10 ans de retard.
La possession d'un ordinateur quantique  la Google, leur permettrait de commencer  casser n'importe quelle cl inconnue.

-Et pour revenir sur les solutions de scurit, on peut se dire que pour contrer l'effet des backdoors, il faut en chercher chez le clbre diteur russe de pares-feu et d'anti-virus. Ca ne ferait  mon avis que doubler les portes dlaisses. Ils ont certainement l'quivalent de nos pratiques pour le Kremlin.

----------


## defcard

> Pire, l'actualit sur les capacits de dcryptage de la NSA a probablement dj 10 ans de retard.


mais...si tu sais ca...pourquoi tu ne travaille pas dans les services francais, par exemple ??  ::roll:: 

c'est pas rien les devs francais quand meme !!  ::(:

----------


## Oppenheimer

> On s'en fout compltement, a moins d'avoir des choses  cacher je vois pas ou est le problme.


Plus loin vous prcisez que vous tes mme heureux que ce genre de choses existe.

-Moi aussi j'tais pour la police, (et lorsque je vois la population syrienne tre pilonne, oui, je me reprends  rver d'une police mondiale - mais ce n'est pas le sujet ici).

Seulement, sans vouloir tre proslyte, si j'infre sur les Epitres aux glises, et que j'essaie de prendre tout le monde en compte, parmi nous, aucun n'est juste.

Un ami ayant le syndrme d'Asperger disait mme que personne n'est irrprochable. L'Histoire nous le rpte en permanence, d'ailleurs.

Tout cela pour dire quoi? -Qu'il faut tre trs naf pour croire n'avoir rien  cacher.

Parfois, j'attends le jour - dans un autre temps bien ultrieur - de chouettes vacances aux US, o l'on me prendra  l'aroport en disant "Tu as crit au sujet de la NSA sur dveloppez.net !" ou d'autres choses de cet acabit. En '39, le pas a t vite franchi. Ca peut tout  fait revenir.

(Ceci dit, je pense que la primaut de l'intrt particulier sur l'intrt gnral - et qui serait l'inverse du pas vite franchi de '39 et qui est la tendance actuelle - est galement une menace. Tout est une question d'quilibre.)

----------


## Oppenheimer

> mais...si tu sais ca...pourquoi tu ne travaille pas dans les services francais, par exemple ?? 
> 
> c'est pas rien les devs francais quand meme !!


Hello, je ne le sais pas, puisque je marque "probablement".

 la revoyure!

----------


## defcard

> Hello, je ne le sais pas, puisque je marque "probablement".
> 
>  la revoyure!


mais ...reste que les nouveau devs francais...y'en a quelques un qui serait valables...  ::ccool:: 

c'est dommage de pas avoir quelques retour sur ,justement ,les services francais ainsi que son statut militaires par exemple...on est bien planqus apparemment  :8-):

----------


## Oppenheimer

propos de plus haut:

En crivant 10 ans de retard, je suis optimiste. Les innovations scientifiques dans l'Arme et l'Etat ont gnralement eu plutt vingt ans d'avance sur les connaissances des "civilistes" pour une raison vidente de moyens engags dans la scurit des Etats.

Et quels Etats...

Oui, j'aimerais bien croire qu'un petit pays comme la France, et  plus forte raison la Suisse, puissent rivaliser en termes de scurit avec la plus grande puissance mondiale que sont - jusqu' aujourd'hui - les Etats-Unis.

Mais, je ne sais pas pourquoi, parfois, j'en doute.  :;):

----------


## zaventem

Faut arrter de jouer  la vierge effarouche!

Dans le monde, il y a 3 types de pays:
-ceux qui ont les mmes moyens,
-ceux qui sont occup  acqurir les mmes moyens,
-ceux qui rvent d'avoir les mmes moyens.

----------


## defcard

> Faut arrter de jouer  la vierge effarouche!
> 
> Dans le monde, il y a 3 types de pays:
> -ceux qui ont les mmes moyens,
> -ceux qui sont occup  acqurir les mmes moyens,
> -ceux qui rvent d'avoir les mmes moyens.


fais plutt allusion aux "type d'homme" et tu seras peut-etre plus credible... ::zoubi::

----------


## shadowmoon

Bien dit zaventem  ::ccool:: 

D'ailleurs, comme dans d'autres domaines techniques et technologiques, la "thorie (principe, hypothse...) de la reine rouge" peut s'appliquer, en rfrence  sa phrase : "Nous courons pour rester  la mme place" (et autres variantes)

----------


## Oppenheimer

> Faut arrter de jouer  la vierge effarouche!
> 
> Dans le monde, il y a 3 types de pays:
> -ceux qui ont les mmes moyens,
> -ceux qui sont occup  acqurir les mmes moyens,
> -ceux qui rvent d'avoir les mmes moyens.


 Bonjour Zaventem,

On pourrait appeler a une proposition slective (ou  choix limit si vous prfrez), a me fait pensez aux 2 types de personnes: celle qui connaissent le binaire et celle qui ne le connaissent pas (un vieux gag rcursif sur lui-mme).

Mais, franchement, qui a les mme moyens que qui ?

-En passant, une petite parenthse sur le moment o je cite la France comme "petit" pays. C'est bien sr un gag, je sais que c'est le pays de mathmatiques (rien que Gauss, on le retrouve partout).
Et que c'est la 5me puissance mondiale. Seulement il faut prendre en considration qu'aprs les US et la Russie, si l'on se rfre navement au nombre d'habitants, la courbe ne se poursuit pas de la mme manire vers les puissances suivantes, ce qui signifie que la France avec son honorable 5me position, est loin derrire, on est oblig de le remarquer.


Et pour revenir sur le fil de la discussion:
Comment se fait-il que la Russie n'ait pas invent son propre OS sans backdoor pour les States ?

Pour paraphraser Coluche, je crois que les Etat-Unis sont "plus gaux que les autres".

----------


## defcard

> Et que c'est la 5me puissance mondiale


ou la deuxieme des "non-mdaills" ...  ::roll:: 
la "trinit" est partout et elle doit etre respect...mieux ,elle doit etre su !!!

@edit

au vu de mes points...ca va!!  moins 60 C ...le jus passe tranquille...  ::ccool::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Comment se fait-il que la Russie n'ait pas invent son propre OS sans backdoor pour les States ?


Personnellement, je pense qu'il existe, mais qu'il est rserv au FSB (anciennement KGB), FKA ("quivalent" de la NASA), l'Agence fdrale des communications et de l'information, l'Inspection fdrale des activits nuclaires ... et autres organismes d'tat qui traitent de sujets "sensibles".

[edit] et,  moi avis, c'est plus ou moins la mme chose pour les "services secrets" de la plupart des pays "industrialiss". [/edit]

----------


## DotCertis

Concernant la question des OS, je ne peux m'empcher de ressortir cette  news de mars sur DVP : Ubuntu devient l'OS officiel de la Chine

Le fait que la Chine choisisse de rejeter Windows et de dvelopper son propre OS  partir de source libres montre selon moi que les chinois ont justement cette volont de ne pas avoir de backdoors US. Et trs certainement d'y mettre les siennes ...

----------


## niarkyzator

Je comprend pas comment vous pouvez encore scander  tout va des "on  rien  cacher". 

A ce niveau, le problme n'est pas tant dans le fait que la NSA dcrypte TON e-mail, le problme, c'est qu'il dcrypte TOUT les e-mail.

Potentiellement (merci le data-mining), la NSA peut connaitre le contenu de toute les communications du monde.

Et le savoir c'est le pouvoir.

Je vois pas comment vous pouvez vous rjouir que la France et l'Europe se fasse ratatiner dominer et inspecter ( ce point la c'est de la coloscopie) par les USA. C'est un pays dangeureux, ils ne sment que le chaos et des Mac Donalds, et leur influence viens en partie de ces pratiques illgales que vous dfendez parce que "vous n'avez rien  cacher".

Je pense que vous avez une chose  cacher, c'est votre manque de patriotisme, et votre incapacit  voir qu'il y  un rel problme dans cette histoire !

----------


## defcard

@dotcertis

au sujet de ton avatar...je vais te montrer  ralit... ::): 
http://benjarobin.free.fr/Avatars/avatar3.gif
un petit coucou  "Benjarobin" que j'ai cotoy sur le forum d'archlinux  ::):

----------


## DotCertis

@Defcard
le firewall de ma boite bloque ton lien mais je connais le gif dont il est tir (et qui se retrouve sur le site de la rache dans ma signature)

Et sinon en rponse  ceux qui disent qu'ils n'ont rien  cacher et  la NSA qui dit que c'est pour le bien et la scurit voici un extrait de Tocqueville (a a plus de 160 ans mais c'est tout aussi et bon vrai) :




> Je veux imaginer sous quels traits nouveaux le despotisme pourrait se produire dans le monde: je vois une foule innombrable d'hommes semblables et gaux qui tournent sans repos sur eux-mmes pour se procurer de petits et vulgaires plaisirs, dont ils emplissent leur me. Chacun d'eux, retir  l'cart, est comme tranger  la destine de tous les autres: ses enfants et ses amis particuliers forment pour lui toute l'espce humaine; quant au demeurant de ses concitoyens, il est  ct d'eux, mais il ne les voit pas; il les touche et ne les sent point; il n'existe qu'en lui-mme et pour lui seul, et s'il lui reste encore une famille, on peut dire du moins qu'il n'a plus de patrie.
> 
> Au-dessus de ceux-la s'lve un pouvoir immense et tutlaire, qui se charge seul d'assurer leur jouissance et de veiller sur leur sort. Il est absolu, dtaill, rgulier, prvoyant et doux. Il ressemblerait  la puissance paternelle si, comme elle, il avait pour objet de prparer les hommes  l'ge viril; mais il ne cherche, au contraire, qu' les fixer irrvocablement dans l'enfance; il aime que les citoyens se rjouissent, pourvu qu'ils ne songent qu' se rjouir. Il travaille volontiers  leur bonheur; mais il veut en tre l'unique agent et le seul arbitre; il pourvoit  leur scurit, prvoit et assure leurs besoins, facilite leurs plaisirs, conduit leurs principales affaires, dirige leur industrie, rgle leurs successions, divise leurs hritages; que ne peut-il leur ter entirement le trouble de penser et la peine de vivre?
> 
> C'est ainsi que tous les jours il rend moins utile et plus rare l'emploi du libre arbitre; qu'il renferme l'action de la volont dans un plus petit espace, et drobe peu a peu chaque citoyen jusqu' l'usage de lui-mme. L'galit a prpar les hommes  toutes ces choses: elle les a disposs  les souffrir et souvent mme  les regarder comme un bienfait.
> 
> Aprs avoir pris ainsi tour  tour dans ses puissantes mains chaque individu, et l'avoir ptri  sa guise, le souverain tend ses bras sur la socit tout entire; il en couvre la surface d'un rseau de petites rgles compliques, minutieuses et uniformes,  travers lesquelles les esprits les plus originaux et les mes les plus vigoureuses ne sauraient se faire jour pour dpasser la foule; il ne brise pas les volonts, mais il les amollit, les plie et les dirige; il force rarement d'agir, mais il s'oppose sans cesse  ce qu'on agisse; il ne dtruit point, il empche de natre; il ne tyrannise point, il gne, il comprime, il nerve, il teint, il hbte, et il rduit enfin chaque nation a n'tre plus qu'un troupeau d'animaux timides et industrieux, dont le gouvernement est le berger.
> 
> [...]
> ...


l'extrait dans son intgralit 

Et pour ceux qui auraient eu la flemme de lire cette longue citation, en gros l'ide est que l'tat, au nom du bien tre de tous et profitant des gens qui se concentrent sur eux-mmes et ne veulent pas tre ennuys, devient prvoyant et doux  travers tout un tas de lois et d'actions censes protger ces citoyens, mais qui au final les avilis, les rendant stupides et dpossds de leurs choix.

----------


## Oppenheimer

> Personnellement, je pense qu'il existe, mais qu'il est rserv au FSB (anciennement KGB), FKA ("quivalent" de la NASA), l'Agence fdrale des communications et de l'information, l'Inspection fdrale des activits nuclaires ... et autres organismes d'tat qui traitent de sujets "sensibles".
> 
> [edit] et,  moi avis, c'est plus ou moins la mme chose pour les "services secrets" de la plupart des pays "industrialiss". [/edit]


Hum... a, c'est une ide trs intressante.

Esprons qu'il n'est pas  base de Linux, histoire que tout le monde connaisse sa structure.  ::D:  (Ok, je sorts.)

----------


## defcard

> au nom du bien tre de tous et profitant des gens qui se concentrent sur eux-mmes et ne veulent pas tre ennuys, devient prvoyant et doux  travers tout un tas de lois et d'actions censes protges ces citoyens, mais qui au final les avilis, les rendant stupides et dpossds de leurs choix.


oui...c'est quelques choses comme ca...en faite trop de securit te fait perdre ta nature...et te fragilise "comme pas deux"... dire "non" devient difficile...la peur de l'adversit devient impaliable...on tombe malade en faite !!  ::cry:: 
renier ta nature ne sera jamais bon pour ta sant...c'est un fait "avr"  ::):  mais bon...ce n'est plus une cause de mortalit aujourd'hui ... enfin...il me semble  ::roll:: 

et oui..."*avilir*" est le verbe qui conviens !!  ::):

----------


## shadowmoon

> Esprons qu'il n'est pas  base de Linux


Je vois plutt des OS de 5me gnration, de type "systme distribu", bass sur les projets Mach, Amoeba, Andrew, Athena, Locus ... mais avec les modifications adquates.

----------


## phili_b

> On s'en fout compltement, a moins d'avoir des choses  cacher je vois pas ou est le problme.


En plus du problme morale d'avoir soi-disant rien  cacher, sans augurer des changements de pouvoir et/ou de l'utilisation des donnes, il y a aussi un problme industriel et commercial: la France a perdu des marchs en se faisant couter par les amricains, mais elle coute aussi les autres a parait vident.

Aprs il ne faut pas tre naf, interdire les coutes ne sera qu'un vu pieux mme si c'est bien de pouvoir les contrler lgalement, mais le mieux est de donner le pouvoir de contrler et protger ses donnes...alors qu'actuellement les mails et les conversations tlphones se baladent sans cryptage.

Et crypter a ne veut pas dire interdire  l'tat de surveiller les terroristes et les criminels, c'est simplement un cryptage cassable relativement rapidement mais pas de pouvoir lire derrire nous comme un livre ouvert.

----------


## defcard

les coutes, j'ai rien contre...mais devoir mettre mes affaires sur un serveur d'internet...il faut pas qu'il y est des pannes toute les cinqs minutes... et puis mme mes photos et videos de famille n'ont rien  faire ailleurs que sur mon ordinateur "*personnel*"




> Esprons qu'il n'est pas  base de Linux, histoire que tout le monde connaisse sa structure


... base de linux "*public*"....mmm ^^

et tous ce qu'on trouves sur le net c'est sur "*game*"...re mmm ^^

le net c'est "*commercial*" ^^ et c'est strictement domestique et civil et public et juste pour toi et moi en faite...cela dit ,ce n'est pas une "petite entreprise" que de faire fonctionner tous  ,je dit pas le contraire  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Cedric Chevalier

* PRISM : la NSA aurait extrait les donnes personnelles des smartphones populaires*
* en vitant tous les mcanismes de scurit des OS mobiles*

_Mise  jour du 07/09/2013_

Les rvlations contenues dans les documents top secrets de la NSA quEdward Snowden a rendus publics continuent. Aprs The Guardian et bien dautres, le journal allemand Spiegel ravit la vedette. Cest de lui que lon tient la rvlation selon laquelle la NSA serait en mesure dextraire les donnes personnelles des smartphones dutilisateurs.

iOS, Android, BlackBerry, rien ne rsiste  lagence de scurit amricaine. Les rapports  stipulent que les ingnieurs de la NSA ont russi  extraire listes de contacts, SMS et donnes de golocalisation en contournant tous les mcanismes de scurit de ces OS mobiles.

Dans les cas de BlackBerry et Android, Spiegel nest pas prcis sur le procd employ pour lextraction des donnes. Mais dans le cas diOS (iPhone) par contre, il semblerait quun priphrique intermdiaire soit ncessaire. En effet, la NSA installerait des scripts (responsables de lextraction) dans les ordinateurs utiliss pour synchroniser les donnes avec le smartphone dApple.  

En outre, les rapports rvlent que les ingnieurs de la NSA ont russi un coup de force. Ils seraient parvenus  pirater le systme mail de BlackBerry, pourtant rput robuste.


Toutefois, la NSA aurait eu recours  ce mcanisme uniquement dans des cas cibls. Spiegel prcise que les documents en sa possession suggrent quil ne sagirait pas dun phnomne de masse.  

*Source :* *Spiegel*

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## ghostwinged

Je pense que lirycs78 a compris que vous n'tes pas d'accord avec lui. Moi je respecte son opinion, et s'il fallait voter pour ou contre la surveillance sur Internet, je voterai pour. Quand je parle de surveillance ce serait pour dnicher les vritables criminels et terroristes. Je suis d'accord que la surveillance n'est pas une solution en soit, mais lorsqu'on a pas d'autres solutions pour le moment,  mon avis il faut s'en contenter. Si c'est fait honntement, que a ne fait de mal  personne, et que cela permet de dnicher des pdophiles, pervers, terroristes etc... Pour moi il n'y a pas photo. Ca c'est dans le principe, aprs je ne connais pas les dtails de comment la NSA a mis en place ses dispositifs, et ce qu'elle fait avec ces donnes. Sans doute qu'il y a des choses  leur reprocher de ce ct l.

----------


## Marco46

> et s'il fallait voter pour ou contre la surveillance sur Internet, je voterai pour.


Gros naf va.




> Quand je parle de surveillance ce serait pour dnicher les vritables criminels et terroristes.


Ah ben oui ils vont pas te dire que c'est pour contrler ce que fait la population ...




> Je suis d'accord que la surveillance n'est pas une solution en soit, mais lorsqu'on a pas d'autres solutions pour le moment,  mon avis il faut s'en contenter.


Tout dpends de quelle surveillance on parle. Ici il s'agit d'accder  tout, d'enregistrer tout,  priori, pour une analyse ultrieure, sans le moindre contrle d'aucune sorte.




> Si c'est fait honntement, que a ne fait de mal  personne, et que cela permet de dnicher des pdophiles, pervers, terroristes etc... Pour moi il n'y a pas photo.


Gros gros gros naf.

Ca sert aussi  faire de l'espionnage industriel,  connaitre les sources des journalistes, ... etc ...




> Je pense que lirycs78 a compris que vous n'tes pas d'accord avec lui. Moi je respecte son opinion


C'est apparemment un troll comme Fleur en plastique qui prend plaisir  tenir le point de vue du mongolien moyen qui ne regarde pas plus loin que le bout de son nombril nez (c'est mieux).

Le droit d'avoir une opinion est respectable, une opinion en soi n'est pas respectable, la sienne est tout a fait mprisable du fait de sa btise.

----------


## ghostwinged

> Gros naf va.





> Gros gros gros naf.


Si tu discuterais avec un inconnu, tu le traiterais de gros naf et de gros gros naf ? Je ne penses pas, sinon tu ne serais pas trs apprci. Enfin a c'est pas vraiment grave.

Alors soit tu n'as pas bien compris le sens de mon post, soit je ne me suis pas assez bien exprim, ou peut-tre un peu des deux. Ce que j'ai dcrit dans mon post c'est la vision de ce que j'ai de la surveillance sur Internet, et son principe. Je n'ai pas dit que la NSA avait seulement de bonnes intentions, je l'ai justement prcis  la fin du post.

Je vais prciser mon opinion : 
Je suis POUR le principe de surveillance sur Internet, si ce serait fait de manire tout  fait honnte. Ne commence pas  me dire que je suis naf, je te parle seulement du PRINCIPE. Je suis prt  laisser l'accs  mes informations personnelles si c'est pour dbusquer (en bref) les monstres.

D'aprs les rapports de Snowden, et ce que vous dites, la NSA n'aurait pas que de bonnes intentions. Dans ce cas je suis tout  fait d'accord pour les blmer. Mais je pense que c'est plus compliquer que cela. Enfin franchement a donne pas envie de donner son avis, si c'est pour se faire rpondre de cette manire... Essayez au moins de comprendre avant d'insulter.

----------


## defcard

@ghostwinged

je te renvoie  ce post...o, sans en dire plus, tu trouveras dj une bonne raison pour hsiter....

----------


## Neckara

> Je suis POUR le principe de surveillance sur Internet, si ce serait fait de manire tout  fait honnte.


Mais comment s'assurer, avoir la garantie que ce sera fait de manire "honnte" et qu'il n'y aura ni abus ni drives ?

----------


## defcard

> Mais comment s'assurer, avoir la garantie que ce sera fait de manire "honnte" et qu'il n'y aura ni abus ni drives ?


nous votons tous...mme le futur lu...et si on s'est tromp...ben c'est de la faute  tout le monde et  personnes...en fait c'est les "grandes vacances" de la btise...  ::aie::

----------


## Oppenheimer

> Je vois plutt des OS de 5me gnration, de type "systme distribu", bass sur les projets Mach, Amoeba, Andrew, Athena, Locus ... mais avec les modifications adquates.


Shadowmoon,

Vos contributions sont de haut vol - va falloir que je m'intresse  cette question de gnrations d'OS.

Ah, mais... vous voulez dire une sorte d'OS en "cloud" ? Si c'est cela, j'ai un gros doute.

Et puis j'oubliais: esprons qu'ils ne l'installent pas sur du Lenovo. Mon cousin, dans l'informatique, m'a dit que cette entreprise avait d s'expliquer.

Ca sent les mouchards  base de puce matrielle.

----------


## defcard

> *Vos contributions sont de haut vol* - va falloir que je m'intresse  cette question de gnrations d'OS.


autant que son score je crois  ::): 
ahhh s'il pouvait en expliquer comme il en sais....waouww...  ::):  je rve encore du sauveur de mon OS  ::roll:: ...
et bien oui, c'est vrai ,je n'ai pas de "super-utilisateur" pour mon OS !!  ::cry::

----------


## ghostwinged

> Mais comment s'assurer, avoir la garantie que ce sera fait de manire "honnte" et qu'il n'y aura ni abus ni drives ?


Une autre agence qui vrifie les actions de l'agence surveillante ?
Non c'est nul, et a dvient un problme rcursif, comment tre sr que l'agence qui surveille l'agence est honnte ?
Srieusement je ne sais pas. Et peut-tre qu'il n'y a pas de solution.

----------


## defcard

> Une autre agence qui vrifie les actions de l'agence surveillante ?
> Non c'est nul, et a dvient un problme rcursif, comment tre sr que l'agence qui surveille l'agence est honnte ?
> Srieusement je ne sais pas. Et peut-tre qu'il n'y a pas de solution.


normalement ce que tu cherches s'appellent "l'autorit civile" ...  ::): 

de toute faon, au sujet du "cloud",  j'ai pas confiance ...et puis...ben...euh...parce que !!  ::ccool::

----------


## phili_b

> et s'il fallait voter pour ou contre la surveillance sur Internet, je voterai pour. Quand je parle de surveillance ce serait pour dnicher les vritables criminels et terroristes.


L'art et la manire de le faire, surtout en amont, n'est pas la bonne et c'est assimilable, comme quelqu'un disait,  ce que la police dbarque dans les maisons sans mandat de perquisition. En revanche je suis entirement d'accord qu'internet ne doit pas tre une zone de non droit, que la police et les juges doivent pouvoir le contrler comme dans la vie relle.

----------


## martin.magakian

Il y a quelques mois encore, je pensai que c'tait les Chinois qui embauchait le plus d'hacker pour travailler pour le gouvernement.

Martin Magakian

----------


## Marco46

> En revanche je suis entirement d'accord qu'internet ne doit pas tre une zone de non droit, que la police et les juges doivent pouvoir le contrler comme dans la vie relle.


Mais Internet n'est pas une zone de non-droit. Les serveurs sont des entits bien physiques prsentes sur le sol d'un tat de la plante, ils ne sont pas planqus dans une dimension parallle ...

----------


## defcard

> normalement ce que tu cherches s'appellent "l'autorit civile" ... 
> 
> de toute faon, au sujet du "cloud", * j'ai pas confiance ...et puis...ben...euh...parce que* !!


merci pour les moins 1...mais pourquoi je devrais me justifier...j'ai pas confiance, c'est tout...point !!! et s'il l'autre il est pas d'accord ,c'est pareil !!! non mais...  :8O:  ils se justifient eux?? non...bon alors voil c'est tout !!! c'est secret !!!

----------


## shadowmoon

> ...Ah, mais... vous voulez dire une sorte d'OS en "cloud" ?


Pas du tout, ce sont des OS qui ont t penss, ds le dpart, pour grer et fonctionner sur des "fermes" ou "grappes" informatique.

Une ferme est compose d'un certain nombre d'ordinateurs (en gnral entre 30 et 40) qui sont relis en rseau directement les uns aux autres (topologie "multi-toiles"). Chaque machine est un nud, cumulant les rles de "serveur" et de "client". 

Le but est partager / distribuer les traitements entre les diffrentes machines afin d'obtenir une puissance quivalente  celle d'un super-calculateur.

Avec cette architecture, Les calculs, faits auparavant de faon squentielle par une seule machine, sont distribus entre les diffrents pc du rseau et se font donc en parallle les uns par rapport aux autres.

C'est *un peu* comme un processeur mutli-coeur, mais  une plus grande chelle.

Article wikipdia

[edit] j'ai des connaissances dans ce domaine, car grce  une connaissance, j'ai pu effectuer, a la fin de mes tudes, un stage au dpartement "traitement des donnes" du LHC (acclrateur de particule du CERN)[/edit]

----------


## phili_b

France TV infos : Ministres privs de smartphones : "On sait depuis longtemps qu'il y a des failles de scurit"

----------


## Invit

Le rgime politique US se radicalise  grande vitesse depuis quelques annes. La lutte contre le terrorisme n'est devenue qu'un prtexte. 

Regardez les attentats lors du marathon de Boston : les types taient parfaitement identifis, on savait ce qu'ils projetaient de faire. Et ils l'ont fait. Et sans une technologie bien avance, faut-il bien vous le rappeler ! Et aprs, ceux qui commandaient des cocottes-minutes sur internet voyaient la police dbarquer en force chez eux.  ::mouarf:: 

A quoi ont servi le FBI et la NSA, trs couteuses institutions fdrales, et trs opaque comme la seconde ? Dans ce cas,  pas grand chose. C'est plutt louche, comme disent les opticiens. ::mouarf:: 

Quand on met en place un systme de surveillance gnralis, c'est que le rgime passe de dmocratique  policier puis de policier  tyrannique.
En France, on reste encore heureusement dans des limites trs raisonnables et trs encadres, malgr d'invitables abus, rares. La surveillance est toujours cible. Quand elle sera gnralise, c'est que nous serons passs  un rgime policier, qui prcde toujours un rgime tyrannique.

Je vous met en garde : les USA vont devenir un pays tyrannique comme personne n'a encore jamais vu.

----------


## phili_b

> Le rgime politique US se radicalise  grande vitesse depuis quelques annes. La lutte contre le terrorisme n'est devenue qu'un prtexte. 
> [..]
> Je vous met en garde : les USA vont devenir un pays tyrannique comme personne n'a encore jamais vu.


Peut-tre que tu as raison mais en attendant je ne vois pas la diffrence avec les USA des annes d'aprs guerre avec leurs interventions multiples en Amrique du sud et au Moyen-Orient, comme en Indonsie. Certes via la CIA et pas directement par l'arme systmatiquement mais les dgts collatraux et les interventions au-cas-o comme prtexte existaient aussi.

Nan rien de nouveau, ils ont toujours t trs interventionnistes. La seule diffrence, de taille, est effectivement l'accs  l'information internationale, ainsi que les changes commerciaux via internet.

----------


## Cedric Chevalier

*PRISM : la NSA se serait dguise en Google*
* dans des oprations despionnage industriel*

_Mise  jour du 07/09/2013_


Une NSA omnipotente, omnisciente et omniprsente. La nouvelle affaire qui implique lagence de scurit amricaine nous conduit loin des ctes brsiliennes remplies de filles en bikini bronzes, plus loin en haute mer dans le rseau ultra protg du gant ptrolier Petrobras.

On constate trs rapidement que cette cible est totalement diffrente de celles qui intressent habituellement la NSA. En effet, Petrobras est une multinationale ptrolire et non une organisation terroriste.


Les documents issus de Snowden rvlent que la NSA formerait ses recrues aux techniques avances de Hacking en se servant des rseaux de multinationales et dans le cas prsent celui de Petrobras. 

Comment lagence a-t-elle procd ? En utilisant la technique classique de lattaque de lhomme du milieu, la NSA sest faite passer pour Google auprs de nombreux clients, dont Petrobras. Correctement excute, cette attaque est difficilement dtectable.


*Rcemment*, on apprenait que lagence de scurit amricaine tait capable de casser plusieurs algorithmes de chiffrement largement utiliss sur Internet, cette nouvelle rvlation vient lever une part du mystre de ce fait.

Dilma Rousseff, Chef dtat du Brsil, a rencontr son homologue amricain au sommet du G20 pour une demande dexplications. Logiquement, Google devrait faire pareil. Affaire  suivre donc.


*Source :* *Fantastico*

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## la.lune

> Qu'en pensez vous ?


Et bien je pense que la NSA a choisit le mauvais nom, ce qu'ils font l n'a rien avoir avec la scurit, et l  prsent a reste absurde.  
Possible qu'ils devaient se nommer comme l'agence despionnage nationale, pour les intrts du gouvernement amricain. L  prsent ils espionnent pour des intrts conomiques. Cela peut sous entendre beaucoup de choses. Qui nous dit que les autres gants industriels europens et asiatiques ne sont pas espionns. Qui nous dis pas que les centres de recherche des autres pays ne sont pas espionns pour voler la science.

C'est ricule de voir combien la NSA et le gouvernement amricain prcisment sont malintentionns. Ils ont pris le terrorisme pour bouclier pour faire ce qu'ils veulent. De la mme manire qu'ils ont prtendu qu'il y avait des armes a destructions massive en IraK, alors qu'ils voulaient voler le ptrole et l'Or des banques Irakien. J'tais tonn quand j'ai vu une photo o des militaires amricains ont remplit un grand camion par des lingots d'Or, pris en plein guerre lors des bombardement en Irak. 

Il faut une action ferme et dcisive de la communaut internationale. Voir  LAmrique se prtend puissance mondiale et ben est ce parce qu'il espionne les autres  ::?: . Mais c'est pitoyable.

----------


## athlon64

> On s'en fout compltement, a moins d'avoir des choses  cacher je vois pas ou est le problme.


Montre que tu penses ce que tu dis, fais preuve de bonne foi, pourquoi tu mettrais pas ton numro de carte de crdit et le code scurit comme signature dans ton profil...  ::lol:: 
D'ailleurs pourquoi as tu un pseudo ?

Ce qui est invraisemblable c'est que si c'tait une petite agence franaise ou   syrienne  ::mouarf::   par exemple, elle serait traduite devant les tribunaux internationaux et juge pour piraterie.

Mais l, les USA ont le droit de faire tout ce qui leur plait, mme le vol de donnes confidentielles, on s'en offusquera mais c'est tout.
Personne ne peut  les punir ou les juger. Et ils vont bien sr continuer, pourquoi arrteraient  ils ?

----------


## lvr

Je suis tonn que ce genre d'info venant de Snowden sorte encore. Il n'avait pas jur le silence en change de son exil en Russie ?

----------


## flow10000

Lui peut tre, mais sachant qu'il avait dj transmis tous les documents en sa possession au Gardian..  ::D:

----------


## Loceka

> En utilisant la technique classique de lattaque de lhomme du milieu
> 
> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  Qu'en pensez vous ?


Moi j'en pense qu'il faut se relire aprs avoir pass Google Trad sur un texte.

Mme en franais on dit encore "man-in-the-middle".

----------


## defcard

> Les documents issus de Snowden rvlent que la NSA formerait ses recrues aux techniques avances de Hacking en se servant des rseaux de multinationales et dans le cas prsent celui de Petrobras.


o est le mal ?? quand on sait que la NSA et petrobas et les autres sont valides aux yeux des differents chefs de nations qui ont t vot et lu dans un systeme democratique "normal" ....(pfiouuu, si c'etait le cas ca serait bien  ::oops::  )

----------


## Carhiboux

J'en pense que c'est peut tre, assez paradoxalement, ce genre d'annonces qui vont faire que la NSA va devoir changer son fusil d'paule. 

Autant, surveiller abusivement des milliards de personnes dans le monde ne drange pas trop nos politiciens. 

Autant, aller fouiller dans les secrets industriels des entreprises de leurs tats va beaucoup plus les dranger. Donc je pense qu'il y aura des changes plus muscls sur le sujet.

D'ailleurs, il me semble que Dilma Roussef est le premier chef d'tat  aborder le sujet directement avec son homologue amricain, alors que jusqu' prsent, on n'a eu que des dclarations molles du genou de nos ministres pour la France par exemple. 

Aprs, ne nous leurrons pas, la NSA va peut tre juste cesser de faire cela sur des firmes de ses "allis", ou le faire de manire moins visible, ou ...

Mais elle ne cessera pas de nous surveiller.

----------


## transgohan

> France TV infos : Ministres privs de smartphones : "On sait depuis longtemps qu'il y a des failles de scurit"


Si nos ministres prfrent les solutions commerciales  des solutions franaise scurises telles que Teopad et Theorem c'est leur problme... Mais qu'ils viennent pas dire ensuite qu'ils ont des problmes de scurit !

----------


## defcard

> Toujours se souvenir que la majorit des ennuis viennent de l'espace occup entre la chaise et l'cran de l'ordinateur.


...mme si on arrives pas le concevoir... ::ccool:: 





> ... des solutions franaise scurises telles que Teopad et Theorem...


ou "theomson"  ::mouarf::

----------


## s4mk1ng

> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Quand on sait que de toute faon Google livrait ses informations  la NSA, la diffrence entre l'usurpation d'identit ou le vol de donnes revient au mme pour moi.

----------


## Marco46

> Quand on sait que de toute faon Google livrait ses informations  la NSA, la diffrence entre l'usurpation d'identit ou le vol de donnes revient au mme pour moi.


Ben dj ici on sait pas bien si Google a collabor ou non  cette attaque, mme si on voit mal comment la NSA aurait pu russir une telle attaque sans la collaboration de Google (au niveau des certificats X.509 et au niveau du routage).

Et ensuite, au lieu de lire les infos voulues dans la BDD de Google, la NSA inspecte le trafic avant qu'il rentre chez Google. Je schmatise mais c'est a. Donc dans ce cas la NSA prend absolument tout le flux, et pas le rsultat de l'utilisation des applications Google.

----------


## Chelmi61

> documents issus de Snowden


On dit: *Monsieur* Snowden.

----------


## Cedric Chevalier

*PRISM : la NSA aurait achet des exploits zero-day  Vupen*
*la socit franaise de scurit informatique* 

_Mise  jour du 14/09/2013_

La NSA aurait fait appel aux services de Vupen, lentreprise franaise spcialise dans la dcouverte des vulnrabilits  Zero-Day et la vente du code ncessaire pour lexploitation de ces failles.

La rvlation de ce document secret qui dvoile les engagements de la NSA vis--vis de la firme franaise a t approuve par lagence de scurit amricaine elle-mme, dans le cadre du  Freedom of information Act . 

En parcourant rapidement celui-ci, on peut noter quen plus des informations relatives au fonctionnement interne de lagence, il apparat clairement que la NSA a lou depuis le mois de septembre de lanne dernire les services de Vupen. La firme franaise aurait mis  la disposition de la NSA les informations sur les failles zero-day dcouvertes et les outils ncessaires pour les exploiter  afin dattaquer des systmes informatiques.

Il ne serait pas exclu  que la NSA entretienne des partenariats similaires avec dautres cabinets de scurit informatique  linstar dEndGame Systems.

Les rvlations de Snowden ont lev limmense voile qui masquait les agissements de la NSA. Grce  elles, les internautes ont pu prendre conscience dun certain nombre de faits. Les choses ne seront plus jamais comme avant.


*Source :* *Muckrock*

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## shenron666

Juridiquement parlant, on appelle cela de l'usurpation d'identit
C'est passible d'amende et d'emprisonnement

 ajouter au dossier des trs nombreuses infractions lourdes de la NSA

----------


## alex_vino

Je me souvient d'un article sur dvp.com disant que Vupen avait trouv plein de failles dans Windows mais ne les feraient pas parvenir a Microsoft, on a donc notre rponse du pourquoi.

Il est tellement facile de se faire passer pour une entreprise de scurit dans le but d'exploiter les failles contre les autres ou en les vendant a des hackers/espionneurs d'envergure.

Vont-ils mettre la NSA sur la liste de leurs clients?

----------


## Stphane le calme

*PRISM : le Snat veut mettre fin aux coutes tlphoniques, * 
*une initiative qui ne fait pas l'unanimit  * 

_Mise  jour du 26/09/2013_

Quatre snateurs amricains, Ron Wyden (Dmocrate Oregon ), Mark Udall (Dmocrate Colorado), Richard Blumenthal (Dmocrate Connecticut) et Rand Paul (Rpublicain Kentucky), ont dcid d'introduire une lgislation qui abolirait les enregistrements tlphoniques des Amricains. Dans un communiqu de presse, le bureau du snateur Wyden dclare vouloir modifier le Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act pour  _arrter les surveillances domestiques et autres intrusions injustifies sur les droits constitutionnels amricains_ . 

Pendant une confrence de presse, le snateur a expliqu la ncessit de ces rformes depuis les indiscrtions de l'ancien contractuel de la NSA Edward Snowden, qui a provoqu un changement de l'opinion publique. 

En plus de l'interdiction de la collecte des donnes en vrac des Amricains, ceux qui ont t affects par les programmes d'coute pourront entamer des procdures judiciaires pour rclamer des dommages et intrts. Les entreprises ont elles aussi le droit d'tre plus transparentes quant  leur degr de coopration avec les programmes de surveillance gouvernementaux.


Pour le patron de la NSA, le Gnral Keith Alexander, les rvlations sur ces programmes de surveillance par l'ancien consultant Edward Snowden, ont t  _dramatises et exacerbes dans la plupart des mdias_ . 

_Ce qui a t mis en avant dans la plupart des mdias, c'est que nous coutons vos conversations, que nous lisons vos e-mails. Ce n'est pas vrai. Nous savons que notre travail est de dfendre ce pays. C'est une mission noble. L'avenir de ce pays dpend de notre capacit  nous dfendre contre les attaques informatiques et les menaces terroristes, et nous avons besoin d'outils pour le faire_  a-t-il expliqu hier lors du Billington Cybersecurity Summit.   

Le fait qu'il y ait eu peu d'attentats aux tats-Unis aprs le 11 septembre 2001  _n'est pas un hasard_  ; plus de 50 menaces terroristes dans le monde ont t contrecarres grce aux renseignements recueillis  l'aide des programmes de surveillance, affirme-t-il.

Concernant Edward Snowden qu'il s'est bien gard de nommer explicitement, il a affirm :  _Nous lui avons fait confiance et il a trahi notre confiance. Cela n'arrivera plus. Cela n'en fait pas un hros._ 

*Sources :* snateur Wyden, sommet Billington Cybersecurity

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## berceker united

Avec la raison est toujours noble, et c'est vrai mais les mmes moyens sont utilis pour avoir le march. La France a perdu un march sur le nuclaire, je crois, car l'avion du premier ministre tait sur coute.
Donc, il peut faire la danse du ventre, il y a aucune raison de les croire.

----------


## Carhiboux

> arrter les surveillances domestiques et autres intrusions injustifies sur les droits constitutionnels amricains


Par contre, les droits constitutionnels des franais, somaliens, afghans, pakistanais ou palestiniens... ils s'en foutent.  

Il y a vraiment une conception bien singulire du bien et du mal dans cette vision des choses. Nous sommes le bien, donc nous pouvons tout faire (sauf  nos concitoyens, qui sont de bons concitoyens).

----------


## transgohan

> Par contre, les droits constitutionnels des franais, somaliens, afghans, pakistanais ou palestiniens... ils s'en foutent.  
> 
> Il y a vraiment une conception bien singulire du bien et du mal dans cette vision des choses. Nous sommes le bien, donc nous pouvons tout faire (sauf  nos concitoyens, qui sont de bons concitoyens).


Ce ne sont pas les citoyens des autres pays qui votent pour les lections amricaines  ce que je sache.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Carhiboux

> Ce ne sont pas les citoyens des autres pays qui votent pour les lections amricaines  ce que je sache.


C'est vrai. Mais il est intressant que voir que le raisonnement n'est pas le mme suivant qu'il s'agisse de citoyens amricains ou de citoyens d'autres pays. 

Bref, que les droits des citoyens amricains seraient suprieurs (et quelque part prioritaires) sur les droits des autres citoyens.

Enfin je souligne cela en m'appuyant sur un "fait divers" qui concerne les USA, mais c'est le cas dans tous les pays du monde il me semble.

----------


## transgohan

> C'est vrai. Mais il est intressant que voir que le raisonnement n'est pas le mme suivant qu'il s'agisse de citoyens amricains ou de citoyens d'autres pays. 
> 
> Bref, que les droits des citoyens amricains seraient suprieurs (et quelque part prioritaires) sur les droits des autres citoyens.
> 
> Enfin je souligne cela en m'appuyant sur un "fait divers" qui concerne les USA, mais c'est le cas dans tous les pays du monde il me semble.


Bah oui, on fait la mme chose en France.  :;):

----------


## Traroth2

Le mec explique que ce changement est rendu ncessaire par les rvlations d'Edward Snowden. C'est incroyable, quand on y rflchit. Il ne veut pas supprimer les coutes parce que ce n'est pas bien. Non, seulement parce qu'ils se sont fait choper, en fait...

----------


## sevyc64

> Le mec explique que ce changement est rendu ncessaire par les rvlations d'Edward Snowden. C'est incroyable, quand on y rflchit. Il ne veut pas supprimer les coutes parce que ce n'est pas bien. Non, seulement parce qu'ils se sont fait choper, en fait...


Incroyable pas tant que a. a nous parait incroyable  nous, mais a ne l'est pas dans la culture amricaine.

Snowden est considr comme un traitre  la nation, y compris par une bonne partie de la population amricaine. Si celle-ci s'est tout de mme un peu mue des pratiques de la NSA, elle est carrment outre par l'action de Snowden. Celui-ci, rvlant les secrets, empchant donc les administrations de travailler correctement  la scurit nationale est considr comme mettant en danger le pays. Rien que cela justifie, dans la mentalit amricaine, le renforcement des prrogatives des administrations pour traquer ces "terroristes" interne au pays.

En gros, nous on dit "C'est scandaleux ce qu' fait la NSA, ils sont aller trop loin" pendant que les citoyens amricains pensent "Ils ne sont pas aller assez loin, il faut leur donner encore plus de pouvoir pour qu'ils nous protge de ce genre de traitre".

----------


## Marco46

> Snowden est considr comme un traitre  la nation, y compris par une bonne partie de la population amricaine. Si celle-ci s'est tout de mme un peu mue des pratiques de la NSA, elle est carrment outre par l'action de Snowden. Celui-ci, rvlant les secrets, *empchant donc les administrations de travailler correctement*  la scurit nationale est considr comme mettant en danger le pays. Rien que cela justifie, dans la mentalit amricaine, le renforcement des prrogatives des administrations pour traquer ces "terroristes" interne au pays.


J'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir lu que PRISM avait t stopp. Rien n'a chang.




> En gros, nous on dit "C'est scandaleux ce qu' fait la NSA, ils sont aller trop loin" pendant que les citoyens amricains pensent "Ils ne sont pas aller assez loin, il faut leur donner encore plus de pouvoir pour qu'ils nous protge de ce genre de traitre".


L'amricain moyen est trs trs con mais ya des limites.

----------


## DelphiManiac

> Le fait qu'il y ait eu peu d'attentats *aux tats-Unis* aprs le 11 septembre 2001  n'est pas un hasard  ; plus de 50 menaces terroristes *dans le monde* ont t contrecarres grce aux renseignements recueillis  l'aide des programmes de surveillance, affirme-t-il.


Soit la traduction est lgrement fausse, soit comme souvent les amricains se prennent pour "le monde". On se croirait dans un mauvais film o encore une fois,  eu seul, ils vont sauver le monde, tout a en refusant bon nombre d'accords internationaux.

----------


## MacDev

> Soit la traduction est lgrement fausse, soit comme souvent les amricains se prennent pour "le monde". On se croirait dans un mauvais film o encore une fois,  eu seul, ils vont sauver le monde, tout a en refusant bon nombre d'accords internationaux.


Je crois que c'est a : ils se prennent pour le monde. Mais en plus de quoi, ils inventent et propagent des rumeurs dventuels attentats pour avoir le droit d'agir et lgitimer leur dlit. Je me demande ce qu'ils diraient s'ils apprenaient que les russes espionnent leur ambassades partout.

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Vive le cloud  ::(:

----------


## shenron666

> Soit la traduction est lgrement fausse, soit comme souvent les amricains se prennent pour "le monde". On se croirait dans un mauvais film o encore une fois,  eu seul, ils vont sauver le monde, tout a en refusant bon nombre d'accords internationaux.


A lire cet article :
http://pro.clubic.com/it-business/se...-devoiles.html
je n'ai aucune hsitation  camper sur mon avis dj ancr depuis des dcennies



> Vive le cloud


que vient faire le cloud l dedans ?
le cloud n'est pas un problme en soit, le problme c'est la scurisation des donnes stockes dans le cloud, et donc la relative "honntet" de la socit qui hberge le cloud par rapport  ses utilisateurs
tu peux aussi te faire ton propre "cloud", chez toi ou sur un serveur ddi

cloud ou pas, les services d'espionnage peuvent toujours s'introduire dans ton ordinateur s'ils le veulent,  partir du moment o ils ont la motivation de le faire, c'est l'informatique, rien n'est scuris  100%

----------


## alex_vino

> cloud ou pas, les services d'espionnage peuvent toujours s'introduire dans ton ordinateur s'ils le veulent,  partir du moment o ils ont la motivation de le faire, c'est l'informatique, rien n'est scuris  100%


Oui, mais il est nettement moins facile de se faire espionner un disque dur de sauvegarde branch 10% du temps a sa machine que de tout mettre sur les serveur de Google & Cie.
Apres tout le monde n'est pas prsident et ne stocke pas des informations secret dfense, donc l'intret pour eux de cibler un utilisateur lamda est tout de meme moindre, d'autant plus que si tu n'utilises pas le rseau pour faire transister tes informations ils devront installer quelque chose sur ta machine et un jour ou l'autre ce sera dcouvert et on pourra remonter jusqu'a eux.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*PRISM : lautorisation de la NSA  pour la collecte des donnes tlphoniques renouvele*
*Skype sous enqute au Luxembourg*

Le gouvernement amricain, via un tribunal secret, a renouvel les autorisations de la NSA de collecter en vrac les mtadonnes tlphoniques.

Lautorisation qui arrivait  expiration le 11 octobre 2013 a t renouvele par le tribunal Fisa (Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court). Linformation a t publie par la NSA dans un souci de transparence.

Les rvlations sur le vaste projet de cyberespionnage PRISM par Edward Snowden avaient indign les Amricains, qui ntaient pas au courant de lexistence dun tel programme de collecte des donnes tlphoniques et numriques  linsu de lutilisateur.

En aout dernier, le prsident amricain Barack Obama avait promis de revoir les programmes de surveillance des services secrets amricains et plaid pour plus de transparence.  Plusieurs Snateurs taient mme en faveur dune modification du Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act pour  _arrter les surveillances domestiques et autres intrusions injustifies sur les droits constitutionnels amricains_. 

Au final, rien ne change dans ces programmes, en dehors dun peu plus de transparence de la part des agences de renseignement, qui  affirment avoir publi cette information dans le cadre de  _dclassifications prcdentes, vu l'intrt important et continu port par l'opinion au programme de collecte de mtadonnes tlphoniques_ .

Toujours dans le cadre de laffaire PRISM, Skype fait lobjet dune enqute de la Commission nationale pour la protection des donnes du Luxembourg, pour tablir si la plateforme de VoIP a collabor avec la NSA pour lui fournir des donnes utilisateurs.

Linformation a t dvoile par le Guardian, qui note que Skype pourrait sexposer  des sanctions pnales et administratives, et pourrait galement tre condamn  payer une amende.


*Sources* : communiqu de presse du gouvernement amricain,  The Guardian

----------


## Chauve souris

... L'exemple du Luxembourg est la riposte qu'il faut : taper ces socits l o a leur fait mal : le fric.

   Il y a aussi l'exemple de Dima Rousseff : annuler une rencontre prvue avec Obama car la prsidente n'avait pas du tout apprci avoir t espionne dans ses relations avec Petrobras car les USA lorgnent sur le ptrole brsilien.

----------


## SangZug

Ce concept, j'adore.

Ils font n'importe quoi avec les donnes. Ils les voient, etc et l'Europe et tous les autres ne veulent rien savoir.

Le programme PRISM vient d'tre renouvel prs d'un tribunal secret aux Etats Unis et ce qui me fait marrer, c'est que les Etats Unis prennent toujours des dcisions tous seuls sur des donnes des autres, sur des invasions, etc.

J'ai l'impression que mon patron coupe  chaque mois le salaire d'un copain et ce dernier ne dit rien et s'en fout compltement.

Excusez-moi de quelques erreur dorthographe possible.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La NSA aurait espionn l'ancien prsident mexicain,   * 
*le gouvernement demande des explications  Washington   * 

Le quotidien allemand Der Spiegel a rvl que la NSA aurait russi il y a quelques annes  pirater le serveur de messagerie du gouvernement mexicain et d'accder entre autres aux courriels de l'ancien prsident Felipe Calderon ainsi qu' ceux de plusieurs collaborateurs de son cabinet. L'agence de renseignements aurait alors eu connaissance d'informations lies  la diplomatie,  l'conomie ou  la vie politique mexicaine.

Prcdemment, un document dat de juin 2012 indiquait que la NSA avait espionn les courriels de l'actuel prsident du Mexique, Enrique Pea Nieto, avant son lection. Enrique Pea Nieto avait alors dclar que si l'information tait prouve, il s'agirait d'un acte illgal, et son gouvernement a rclam une enqute.

Der Spiegel affirme qu'une division spciale de la NSA tait affecte  ce type de surveillance. Baptise  _Flatliquid_ , l'opration est entirement dcrite dans le document que Snowden a communiqu au quotidien allemand.

A la suite de ces rvlations, le gouvernement mexicain a ragi avec une demande d'explications  l'intention de Washington. Il rclame galement l'ouverture d'une enqute  _le plus rapidement possible_  . Jos Antonio Meade, Secrtaire des affaires trangres, a rdit  _ sa condamnation catgorique des violations de la confidentialit des communications des institutions et des citoyens mexicains_  . 

Il faut noter qu'il y a dj eu un prcdent en septembre ; la chane de tlvision brsilienne Globo rvlait que les communications de la prsidente brsilienne Dilma Rousseff avaient t espionnes. Ces rvlations vont probablement jeter un froid dans la relation qu'entretien les Etats-Unis avec ses voisins d'Amrique latine.

*Source :* Der Spiegel

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Traroth2

Je pense que les rvlations d'Edward Snowden vont encore longtemps poursuivre les Etats-Unis...

----------


## e-ric

> Je crois que c'est a : ils se prennent pour le monde. Mais en plus de quoi, ils inventent et propagent des rumeurs dventuels attentats pour avoir le droit d'agir et lgitimer leur dlit. Je me demande ce qu'ils diraient s'ils apprenaient que les russes espionnent leur ambassades partout.


J'ai bien du mal de croire que ces derniers ne font pas s'ils en ont l'occasion...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Les Amricains manifestent contre lespionnage de la NSA,   * 
*ils exigent d'une seule voix de  dbrancher Big Brother * 

Des manifestants se sont runis en grand nombre au pied du Capitole  Washington pour protester contre les programmes de surveillance des tlcommunications mis en uvre par la National Security Agency (NSA). Ils rclament une nouvelle loi rformant les programmes de surveillance de la NSA, jugs attentatoires  la vie prive. Lvnement tait organis par une alliance dune centaine dassociations et de socits baptise  Stop Watching Us  ( Arrtez de nous surveiller ). Les organisateurs ont estim  prs de 5 000 le nombre de participants. Parmi eux, des militants de gauche mls  des conservateurs du Tea Party. 

_Je me considre comme un conservateur et aucun conservateur ne veut que son gouvernement collecte des informations  son sujet, les conserve et les utilise_ , expliquait Michael Greene, un participant. Une autre manifestante, Jennifer Wynne, a dclar que  _ ces derniers mois, on a appris tellement de choses au sujet des atteintes ( la vie prive), de l'absence totale de contrle et de la surveillance massive du moindre dtail de nos vies. Et nous devons dire aux lus du Congrs qu'ils doivent faire quelque chose._ 

Douze ans aprs l'adoption du Patriot Act vot aprs le 11 septembre pour  largir les comptences des services de renseignement dans le domaine de la surveillance des communications, ces manifestants viennent demander la fin de  _lespionnage amricain_  et des  _mensonges_ .

Les manifestants ont remis au Congrs une ptition signe sur internet par plus de 575 000 personnes et exigeant que les parlementaires  _rvlent toute ltendue des programmes despionnage de la NSA_ , charge des interceptions des communications.

_Ce ne sont pas seulement des Amricains qui sont pris dans ce filet. Nous devons rsister au nom du reste du monde galement_ , a lanc depuis la tribune Craig Aaron, prsident de Free Press, lun des organisateurs. Selon lui,  _il ne sagit pas dune question de droite ou de gauche, mais de bien et de mal_ .  _Maintenant nous voulons des actes_  poursuit-il.  _Pour la premire fois_ (NDLR : depuis le dbut de cette polmique)_, nous voyons les gens se rassembler pour dfendre leur vie prive_ , se rjouit Trevor Timm, 28 ans, membre de lElectronic Frontier Foundation (EFF), lune des organisations membres de Stop Watching Us.

_Nous appelons le Congrs  agir immdiatement pour mettre fin  cette surveillance et pour fournir un expos public et complet des programmes de collecte des donnes de la NSA et du FBI_ , crit Stop Watching US dans sa lettre adresse aux lus du Congrs publie sur internet. 

Pour l'administration Obama ainsi que de nombreux parlementaires, les programmes de la NSA sont essentiels pour la scurit des tats-Unis. Ils prcisent en outre que ces programmes sont soigneusement contrls par le Congrs et la justice. Toutefois, rappelons qu'en aot dernier le prsident Barack Obama avait annonc une srie de mesures pour assurer plus de transparence dans les programmes de surveillance, notamment la collecte des mtadonnes tlphoniques.

*Source :* Stop Watching Us

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous  ?

----------


## Traroth2

J'en pense que la propagande officielle, qui affirmait que les citoyens tasuniens soutenaient massivement la surveillance, vient d'en prendre un grand coup dans l'aile !

----------


## stephgil29

> J'en pense que la propagande officielle, qui affirmait que les citoyens tasuniens soutenaient massivement la surveillance, vient d'en prendre un grand coup dans l'aile !


Maintenant, 575000 signatures, a ne fait que 0.18% de la population des Etats Unis... On ne peut pas classer cela dans la catgorie du rejet massif non plus  ::aie::

----------


## Nathanael Marchand

> Maintenant, 575000 signatures, a ne fait que 0.18% de la population des Etats Unis... On ne peut pas classer cela dans la catgorie du rejet massif non plus


En France, 5000 personnes dans la rue, c'est une manif qu'a fait un flop  ::aie::

----------


## Traroth2

> Maintenant, 575000 signatures, a ne fait que 0.18% de la population des Etats Unis... On ne peut pas classer cela dans la catgorie du rejet massif non plus


C'est sr que si tu pars du principe que tout le reste de la population approuve...

----------


## Kiiwi

> Les amricains manifestent contre lespionnage de la NSA,
> ils exigent d'une seule voix de dbrancher Big Brother


Ils veulent dbrancher Google?  :8O: 
 ::aie::

----------


## stephgil29

> C'est sr que si tu pars du principe que tout le reste de la population approuve...


Ne me fait pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit. Je dit juste que ce n'est pas non plus une "rvolution". 
Maintenant, quant on connait un peu les states, il faut voir que la bas un membre de la branche la plus extrmiste de l'UMP passerait presque pour un socialiste...
Donc quand la population considre que la scurit du pays est en jeux, ils sont trs peu  s'insurger de pratique "douteuse".

Maintenant j'aimerai savoir ce qu'aurai fait la plupart des chefs d'tat s'ils avaient eu les moyens colossaux des Etats Unis entre les mains ? Auraient ils jou les saintes nitouches comme ils le font ou auraient ils profit de l'norme avantage que a pouvait leurs apporter?

Ce qui mimpressionne, c'est qu'une nation puisse sans soucis espionner en masse nos communications sans que notre gouvernement ne puisse s'en apercevoir. Je nous savais  la ramasse en matire de cyberdefense mais la je suis sur le cul...  ::cry::

----------


## azmar

> Ce qui mimpressionne, c'est qu'une nation puisse sans soucis espionner en masse nos communications sans que notre gouvernement ne puisse s'en apercevoir. Je nous savais  la ramasse en matire de cyberdefense mais la je suis sur le cul...


Ou que notre gouvernement est au courant et qu'ils s'en tapent...

Si l'EU en avaient quelque chose  faire et que nous tions rellement dans une dmocratie cette affaire aurais eu d'normes rpercussions sur la scne internationale.

L pour le moment ?  ::pingoin2:: 

Seul le brsil semble prendre des mesures un peu plus restrictives. Mais personnes ne parle d'embargo ou de boycott...

Azmar

----------


## Francis Walter

Personnelement, je pense que les personnes que les manifestants devraient attaquer le plus sont Microsoft et Google!

----------


## Nathanael Marchand

> Ou que notre gouvernement est au courant et qu'ils s'en tapent...


En fait, on a aussi un Echelon Franais, mais bon...  ::aie::

----------


## laerne

> Mais personnes ne parle d'embargo ou de boycott...


Boycotter sur-le-champ les USA ?  Pour quoi faire ?  Retrouver un belle rcession comme en 2008 et 2011 ?

Je crois que l'initiative de l'EU d'arrter de transmettre les donnes bancaires au US tait un premier pas dans le bon sens.  Ce n'tait qu'un premier pas, d'accord.  Il n'est arriv que trs lentement parce qu'on bel et bien dans une dmocratie...
Des solutions plus efficaces ont a tre trouve je suis d'accord.  Mais un boycott aurait d'affreuse consquences conomiques pour l'UE aussi et n'empcherais pas les amricains de nous espionner (le boycott entre de si gros partenaire conomique, c'est le jeu de celui qui retient sa respiration le plus longtemps).  Voire mme a leur serait une justification qu'ils se doutaient qu'on tait des  traitres  et pas des  allis

----------


## azmar

> Boycotter sur-le-champ les USA ?  Pour quoi faire ?  Retrouver un belle rcession comme en 2008 et 2011 ?
> 
> Je crois que l'initiative de l'EU d'arrter de transmettre les donnes bancaires au US tait un premier pas dans le bon sens.  Ce n'tait qu'un premier pas, d'accord.  Il n'est arriv que trs lentement parce qu'on bel et bien dans une dmocratie...
> Des solutions plus efficaces ont a tre trouve je suis d'accord.  Mais un boycott aurait d'affreuse consquences conomiques pour l'UE aussi et n'empcherais pas les amricains de nous espionner (le boycott entre de si gros partenaire conomique, c'est le jeu de celui qui retient sa respiration le plus longtemps).  Voire mme a leur serait une justification qu'ils se doutaient qu'on tait des  traitres  et pas des  allis


Ce qui n'empche pas de prendre des mesures, si la totalit des allis amricains n'avais pas tolrs et demand une cessation immdiate de toute activit despionnage de masse, prouve et expertise. 

Sous peine par exemple d'interdire tous les produits commerciaux ayant servis  espionner (google facebook yahou ect).

L.....

A priori l'acte de tratrise correspondrais plus  un espionnage de masse qu'a des mesures restrictives.

Azmar

----------


## Aiekick

Je ne peux pas croire une seule seconde que les gouvernements ne soient pas au courants...tous les services secrets de tous les pays s'espionnent, par contre, certains ont peut tre plus de moyen que d'autres.

C'est juste que ce sujet est arriv sur le terrain public, et que les gouvernement ont du justifier au peuple qu'il taient pas contant.
Linaction auraient pas t comprise et aurait fait ce poser des question au peuple sur ce que fond leur propre gouvernement en matire despionnage et que sils tait au courant des pratiques du voisin pourquoi ne rien avoir dit...

C'est comme quand tu lche une caisse dans un lieu public, mieux vaut tout de suite accus le voisin.. ::mrgreen::

----------


## captain_mich

Ne pas oublier qu'en ce moment, USA et EU ngocient le trait commercial trans-atlantique ......

----------


## transgohan

*La NSA n'espionne pas l'Europe et ses dirigeants,   * 
*ce sont les europens qui espionnent leurs citoyens dans le cadre de missions de l'OTAN* 

Le chef de la NSA, le gnral Keith Alexander, a vivement dmenti tout ce que l'on pouvait voir sur les mdias du monde jusqu' maintenant. Profitant d'une audition devant la commission du renseignement de la Chambre des reprsentants il a annonc calmement, mais fermement que la NSA n'avait rien mis en place pour espionner les citoyens europens.

Si la NSA possde ce genre d'informations, cela est d uniquement  un envoi de ces donnes par les diffrentes agences de surveillance des pays de l'OTAN pour analyse.

Notons que cette ligne de dfense soudaine ne semble pas anodine, en effet la Chambre des reprsentants va tre charge d'une loi visant  limiter les activits de la NSA sur la collecte des mtadonnes.

_"Ils n'ont, comme la personne qui a vol les donnes classifies, pas compris ce qu'ils avaient devant les yeux"_
Sans entrer dans les dtails le gnral renouvelle la conviction que la NSA et ses partenaires travaillent pour le bien commun.



*Source :* Le Monde / France Info

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous  ?

----------


## Thomas404

Le bien commun de qui exactement? 

Et puis rien de plus impartial que l'avis du chef de la NSA sur les agissements de la NSA videment...  ::roll::

----------


## Traroth2

On parle d'espionnage systmatique de la population, l. Que a soit les Etats-Unis ou la France, a reste inacceptable. Ensuite, si le gouvernement franais livre des informations sur la population qu'il est sens servir  une puissance trangre, a devrait mriter de lourdes peines de prison, mais on sait bien comment a se termine, ce genre de choses...

----------


## Chauve souris

Ds le dpart j'ai trouv ce "machin" (au sens gaulliste du terme) pour le moins suspect, que ce soit en fiabilit technique ou en fiabilit de scurit. Et toujours de faon gaulliste je vois que certains ici sautillent comme des cabris en clamant "Le cloud, le cloud !". Bon, pour passer  des amis les photos des chutes d'Iguazu je me contrefous qu'elles arrivent dans les pattes de la NSA (ils pourront gayer leurs bureaux avec quelques unes), mais si j'tais responsable informatique d'une bote je grimacerais haut et fort sur le fait d'envoyer les donnes de la bote sur un "machin" aisment espionable, ncessitant, pour le moins, de passer tout  la moulinette de Truecrypt (et de ne pas perdre les passwords).

Petite question au passage : Windows Server 2012 R2 ce n'est destin qu' vendre du Windows Azure ?

----------


## Traroth2

Tiens, un projet open-source publi par la NSA :

http://accumulo.apache.org/

Dans le domaine du Big Data, sans surprise...

----------


## Paul TOTH

une ONG parvient  dpister des milliers de prdateurs sexuels sans aucun systme d'coute...alors l'argument que je vois ici souvent pour dfendre l'coute de tout le monde par la NSA  seule fin de dbusquer les pervers et autres truands me fait bien rire

http://www.lavoixdunord.fr/france-mo...an-vdn-general.

----------


## e-ric

Sans doute un manque de motivation ou la peur de trouver un grand chef dans la liste des pervers.
En tout cas, l'article que tu cites fait vraiment peur, a dgoute profondment de la nature humaine.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le Snateur John McCain appelle au renvoi ou  la dmission du chef de la NSA,  * 
*lors d'une interview accorde  Der Spiegel  * 

Dans une interview accord au quotidien allemand Der Spiegel, l'ancien candidat  la prsidence le Snateur John McCain a appel  la dmission du Gnral Keith Alexander, commandant en chef de la NSA, aprs les rvlations d'une mise sur coute du chef de l'Etat allemand Angela Merkel. Pour le Snateur, cette mise sur coute est une erreur, et il prcise mme qu'entre  _ amis_   il est inconvenant d'envahir l'espace priv de cette faon pour obtenir des informations. 


Lors de l'change, il a condamn  _ le chef de la NSA, le prsident des Etats-Unis, les commissions de renseignement du Congrs, tous ces entrepreneurs que nous payons qui taient chargs d'effectuer les vrifications d'antcdents_  qui doivent selon lui  _ dmissionner ou tre congdis_  . 

Selon lui il s'avre ncessaire de crer une commission indpendante qui valuerait les avances de l'Agence et dfinirait de nouveaux paramtres. De plus il prcise que  _ sachant  quel point Angela Merkel tait nerv, il ( le Prsident Barack Obama ) aurait du s'excuser._    avant d'ajouter avec une pointe d'humour  _ vous savez, j'ai du le faire plusieurs fois dans ma vie. La douleur ne dure pas trs longtemps_  .

Parlant de Snowden, il a suppos que le fugitif ne retournerait probablement pas aux Etats-Unis. Dans le cas contraire, il devrait tre poursuivit en justice pour avoir enfreint son serment  ne pas divulguer des informations susceptibles de nuire aux Etats-Unis. Il a envisag que Snowden resterait probablement sous protection russe mme aprs l'expiration de son visa l'anne prochaine.  _ Le Prsident Poutine lui accordera l'asile indfiniment. Les russes savent que s'ils le font sortir cela donnera une leon aux futurs dserteurs._ .

_ Je suis sr que M Snowden leur a dj dit tout ce qu'il savait. Quiconque croit que M Snowden n'a pas partag avec les Russes les informations qu'il a croit certainement que les cochons peuvent voler_  . 

Quand a t voque la possibilit que l'Allemagne accorde l'asile  Edward Snowden, le Snateur a affirm que ce n'est pas envisageable , expliquant que Angela Merkel ne pourrait jamais considrer cette option :  _ nous sommes de trop bons amis_  .

*Source :* Der Spiegel

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## transgohan

J'en pense qu'il se prsente aux prochaines lections non ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Rayek

> Sans doute un manque de motivation ou la peur de trouver un grand chef dans la liste des pervers.
> En tout cas, l'article que tu cites fait vraiment peur, a dgoute profondment de la nature humaine.


Ni l'un ni l'autre, si je ne m'abuse mais dans bon nombre de pays, les forces de l'ordre n'ont pas le droit d'utiliser cette technique pour trouver des coupables.
Car pour la justice, s'ils n'avaient pas essay de les tenter, autant ces personnes ne seraient pas passs  l'actes.

----------


## NahMean

> Je suis sr que M Snowden leur a dj dit tout ce qu'il savait. Quiconque croit que M Snowden n'a pas partag avec les Russes les informations qu'il a croit certainement que les cochons peuvent voler .


J'imagine la discutions (voir l'interrogation) entre M.Snowden et les russes :

- Les russes : "Alors comment ils font, eux, dans votre pays pour espionner le monde, parce que chez nous, bizarrement, personne ne parle ..."

 ::aie::

----------


## Traroth2

Le contre-feu continue...

Comme si c'tait la faute du directeur de la NSA. Vous pensez srieusement que c'est lui qui a pris de lui-mme la dcision d'espionner 7 milliards de personnes ? Tout seul comme un grand ? Sans l'approbation du type assis dans le bureau ovale ?

Quant  Edward Snowden... Andrei Sakharov aussi a t considr comme un traitre, en URSS. L'Histoire se rpte. Dsormais, les Etats-Unis ont leurs dissidents (Edward Snowden, Julian Assange) et leurs prisonniers politiques (Chelsea Manning).

----------


## Jarodd

Mc Cain ? L'ex candidat rpublicain, soutenu par Bush pre et fils, ceux-l mme qui ont voulu le Patriot Act, et ne jurent que par les lois anti-terroristes qui disent merde  la vie prive ?

Ah oui c'est raliste comme propos  ::lol::

----------


## hotcryx

Ils veulent redorer leurs toiles les ricains.

C'est du baratin, ils trouveront une magouille pour virer le "big boss".

-et le rengager
-virer un autre gars  sa place
-ne viront personne

Ils feraient mieux de virer la tte pensante => Obama, bien entendu c'est hors de question  ::mouarf:: 

Ils n'ont mme pas vir les gnraux du 11 septembre pour fautes graves.
Ils ont tous eu des promotions.
Alors... je n'y crois plus.

----------


## Paul TOTH

Et encore une belle preuve de l'utilit des coutes de la NSA !

Canada: un vaste rseau pdophile international dmantel

Ah ben mince, c'est pas eux non plus !




> une ONG parvient  dpister des milliers de prdateurs sexuels sans aucun systme d'coute...alors l'argument que je vois ici souvent pour dfendre l'coute de tout le monde par la NSA  seule fin de dbusquer les pervers et autres truands me fait bien rire
> 
> http://www.lavoixdunord.fr/france-mo...an-vdn-general.

----------


## Error407

Comme c'est cocasse, un rpublicain qui crache sur un des sbires du gouvernement dmocrate !

----------


## hscharate

CRER une commission indpendante pour superviser les actions de la NSA? Une agence de Scurit nationale? C'est un peu trop l. Quoiqu'on s'attendait plus ou moins  de telles ractions Politiques surtout de la part d'un future candidat.

----------


## pserru

Snowden serait le prochain prix Nobel de la paix, dit-on dans les hautes sphres.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*PRISM : plus de 50 000 rseaux informatiques infects par un malware de la NSA dans le monde, * 
*selon le journal nerlandais NRC  * 

Selon le journal nerlandais NRC, la NSA aurait infect plus de 50 000 rseaux informatiques dans le monde entier avec un logiciel malveillant conu pour drober des informations sensibles. Le malware peut tre contrl  distance et tre activ et dsactiv  volont.  

Le document  l'appui provient de la prsentation de gestion de la NSA en 2012, et montre une carte du monde o sont localises plus de 50 000 cibles.  _La cyberguerre est une menace trs relle qui pourrait causer des problmes gnraliss. Cest pourquoi lAgence nationale de scurit doit tre prpare par des professionnels de linformatique hautement qualifis dans lexploitation des rseaux informatiques._ , explique la NSA.

Utilisant un procd appel Computer Network Exploitation (CNE), l'agence de renseignement affirme sur son site tre habilite  effectuer des actions pour collecter et exploiter des donnes recueillies depuis des cibles ou des systmes d'information ou rseaux ennemis.


D'aprs un article du Washington Post dat du 29 aot dernier, pour mener les offensives des oprations CNE, la NSA a embauch par centaines des hackers dans une unit spciale appele TAO (Tailored Access Operations).  _ TAO est galement responsable de l'laboration de programmes qui pourraient dtruire ou endommager les ordinateurs et les rseaux trangers via cyberattaques sous ordre du prsident._   explique Matthew M. Aid, historien de l'arme amricaine au journal Foreign Policy. Affirmation qui peut tre corrobore par le programme Computer Network Attack (CNA) dont le champ d'action permet  la NSA de prendre des mesures contre un rseau informatique pour le perturber, bloquer, dgrader ou dtruire les informations contenues dans les ordinateurs et les rseaux informatiques, et/ou les ordinateurs et les rseaux eux-mmes. Dean Schyvincht, qui affirme tre actuellement un oprateur principal de rseau informatique de TAO au Texas, pourrait en rvler plus sur la porte des activits de TAO.

Dans la partie suprieure de la diapositive figurent les mentions USA, AUS, CAN, GBR, et NZL pour tats-Unis, Australie, Canada, Grande-Bretagne et Nouvelle-Zlande. Ces cinq nations, dj surnommes les  _Five Eyes_ , se sont illustres la semaine dernire par leur opposition  un projet anti-surveillance des Nations-Unies appel  _le droit  la vie prive  l're numrique_ . Certains chercheurs en scurit spculent dj sur le fait que les tlcoms sont les plus cibls par le malware.

*Sources :* NRC, NSA, Washington Post, Common Dreams

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Serfau

la NSA n'a aucun droit de s'immiscer, de voler ou dtruire des informations sur des ordinateurs installs sur le territoire national franais. Il faut au vu de ces documents que l'Etat, la CNIL ou chaque citoyen porte plainte contre cet organisme amricain.

----------


## transgohan

> la NSA n'a aucun droit de s'immiscer, de voler ou dtruire des informations sur des ordinateurs installs sur le territoire national franais. Il faut au vu de ces documents que l'Etat, la CNIL ou chaque citoyen porte plainte contre cet organisme amricain.


Tout ce qui est top-secret n'est en gnral pas toujours en rgle avec les rgles/lois des autres Etats.
Voire mme pas en rgle avec ses propres lois (sisi a doit exister  ::P: ).

Mais par dfinition tout ce qui est secret bah... Cela doit rester secret.  ::mrgreen:: 
Donc le jour o a ne l'est plus bah c'est la m*rde.  ::aie::

----------


## Carhiboux

> Tout ce qui est top-secret n'est en gnral pas toujours en rgle avec les rgles/lois des autres Etats.
> Voire mme pas en rgle avec ses propres lois (sisi a doit exister ).
> 
> Mais par dfinition tout ce qui est secret bah... Cela doit rester secret. 
> Donc le jour o a ne l'est plus bah c'est la m*rde.


Ha bah non, regardes les USA.

Ils ont une (au moins) agence qui ne respecte pas les lois et la constitution des USA.

MAIS ils ont trouv la parade! Ils ont cre un tribunal secret, qui applique une loi secrte, dans des jugements secrets aux verdicts secrets. 

Et voila*!! 

* : en amricain dans le texte.

----------


## nikau6

Est-il dtect par des anti-virus ?

----------


## Chelmi61

Il est amusant que dans le mme temps o les Etats-Unis promeuvent  tout va le joli monde mondialis de l'Internet avec sa multitude de bidules connects, leurs "services" le considre, ce monde, comme une menace globale.

Dur  grer.

----------


## landry161

Je me demande bien  quoi peut rimer ce dsir de vouloir tout controller. ::roll::

----------


## landry161

Ces projets  de ce type ils en ont toujours eu.Edward Snowden a seulement eu sa claque de tout a.Je veux bien croire que les supercheries amricaines ne sont limites qu'au projet PRISM mais connaissant leur nature, et ce desir acharn d'tre les gendarmes du monde nous ne sommes pas  l' abri de nouveaux scandales. :8O:

----------


## Fooshi

La NSA justifient leur action de protection contre la cybercriminalit en utilisant les mmes moyens et en effectuant les mmes actions autrement dit voler les donner, infecter les rseaux de virus et de malwares. Il faut qu'ils arrtent de se toucher.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La NSA traque les habitudes pornographiques de certains  extrmistes islamistes ,    * 
*pour mettre  mal leur autorit    * 

D'aprs un document fourni par Edward Snowden au Huffington Post, la NSA ambitionne de discrditer certains islamistes radicaux qu'elle a mis sous surveillance en dvoilant leurs habitudes de consulter des sites internet pornographiques. 

Au total, six cibles ont t identifies dans le document dat du 3 octobre 2012. L'objectif ? Dnoncer l' _hypocrisie_  du message de ces islamistes afin de les dcrdibiliser et rduire voire anantir leur influence. Le document souligne que  _l'autorit de ces extrmistes semble particulirement vulnrable lorsque leurs habitudes prives ne correspondent pas  leurs discours publics_ . L'agence conseille alors d'exploiter le fait _ de regarder du contenu sexuellement explicite en ligne_  ou encore, _ l'usage d'un langage explicitement sexuel lors d'une conversation avec des jeunes filles inexprimentes_ .


Shawn Turner, le directeur des relations publiques de la NSA a expliqu que _ sans parler du cas d'individus spcifiques, cela ne devrait surprendre personne, le gouvernement amricain utilise tous les outils lgaux  sa disposition pour saper les efforts de cibles terroristes confirmes, qui cherchent  nuire  la nation et radicaliser les autres en les incitant  la violence_ .

Nanmoins, les six individus dont il est question semblent ne pas tre formellement lis  un complot. D'ailleurs, le document ne laisse pas apparatre les intentions de la NSA quant  une ventuelle fuite dans la presse. Tous les six vivent hors des tats-Unis, prcise le Huffington Post. Toutefois, il s'avre que l'un d'entre eux serait titulaire de la nationalit amricaine ou du statut de rsident permanent. Dtail important car les citoyens amricains sont censs bnficier d'une plus grande protection vis--vis des coutes de la NSA.

Identifi par l'acronyme DIRNSA, le directeur de l'agence en personne serait  l'origine de ce document notamment destin  des membres des ministres amricains de la Justice et du Commerce.

*Source :* Huffington Post

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Neckara

Bonjour,

Remplacez "islamistes radicaux" par "opposant politiques" et vous verrez l tout le problme que pose la NSA...

Aprs tout, les opposant politiques (voir opposant tout court) sont aussi une menace pour les tats unis car ils s'opposent (voir remettent en question, voir pire, rflchissent) au gouvernement des tats unis dont le seul but est de lutter pour le bien et la paix.  ::whistle:: 

Enfin bref, la sphre prive n'existe plus, on ne peut donc plus s'exprimer librement et donc penser/dbattre librement. La premire tape vers une dictature mondiale est enfin franchie,  quand la suivante ?

----------


## htoukour

> D'aprs un document fourni par Edward Snowden au Huffington Post, la NSA ambitionne de discrditer certains islamistes radicaux qu'elle a mis sous surveillance en dvoilant leurs habitudes de consulter des sites internet pornographiques.


En faisant cela que pense t-elle obtenir? Mais c'est du n'importe quoi. ::calim2::

----------


## vb159753

> Remplacez "islamistes radicaux" par "opposant politiques" et vous verrez l tout le problme que pose la NSA...


a fait peur...

C'est un peu ironique de savoir que leur pays possde la "Statue de la Libert"!

----------


## landry161

Moi je crois que a devient inquitant tout a.J'ai lu un article sur edward snowden sur 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_Snowden

----------


## Othana

Bah, moi, j'en pense que les terroristes devraient tre menacs d'excution, suivie de crmation, puis enfermements des cendres dans une peau de cochon non tanne, puis le tout jet  la mer. Suivi des actes, le cas chant.
Cette pratique leur assure de ne jamais voir leurs fameuses 70 000 vierges.

----------


## Othana

> En faisant cela que pense t-elle obtenir? Mais c'est du n'importe quoi.


saper l'autorit d'un chef, c'est comme l'liminer, mais en mieux : a va se battre pour prendre sa place alors que lui mme va la dfendre. et pendant ce temps...

----------


## hn2k5

Erratum:



> le gouvernement amricain utilise tous les outils lgaux *et illgaux*  sa disposition pour saper les efforts de cibles terroristes confirmes


;-p

a me ferait tout de mme marrer d'avoir une liste des pres/mres "La morale" qui se paluchent devant des sites pornos.
Comme ce conservateur amricain ultra-rac qui s'est fait gauler en train de harceler des mecs dans les toilettes d'un aroport... Nanmoins, dans ce dernier cas, des journalistes avaient dvoil ces faits (survenus dans un lieu public), et non une organisation secrte dfiant toutes les lois de la communaut internationale...

----------


## LhIaScZkTer

Bon, ce n'est pas un bon vieux porno qui va discrditer quelqu'un  ::aie:: 

Le jour o l'on mesurera l'importance d'une personne au nombre de pornos que celui-ci regarde par jour, c'est qu'on est tomb bien bas. Et franchement, il y a des pornos super cool aujourd'hui, en full HD, avec des lumires et prises de vue incroyables  ::aie:: 

Ceci dit, tout le monde se plaint mais personne ne fait rien. Donc, la question  se poser est; o se situe le problme ? Faut-il blmer les gouvernements qui dfendent leurs intrts, et par l, leur qute du pouvoir ultime ? ou  contrario, les gens qui aprs avoir lu une normit pareil se plaignent mais ne font rien ?

Ce qu'il y a de bien avec les dictatures, ou la monarchie, c'est que tu sais que tu n'as pas le choix, donc tu n'as pas de rve ou d'espoir. Il y a un type tout en haut, avec sa cour (de blaireaux) pour dcoration, qui dcide de la pluie et du beau temps. Evidemment, on a vu, par les nombreux exemples de l'histoire, que a n'est pas tout gaie...

Un jour, la dmocratie, mais qui dans les faits est une oligarchie, est arrive (pas trs diffrent du paragraphe en haut). La belle illusion qui a fait croire que le peuple avait quelque chose  dire. Et voil tout, fin de l'histoire.

Une phrase que j'ai entendu dans le film le samaritain : "Rien ne change tant qu'on ne change rien"

----------


## transgohan

> Bon, ce n'est pas un bon vieux porno qui va discrditer quelqu'un 
> 
> Le jour o l'on mesurera l'importance d'une personne au nombre de pornos que celui-ci regarde par jour, c'est qu'on est tomb bien bas. Et franchement, il y a des pornos super cool aujourd'hui, en full HD, avec des lumires et prises de vue incroyables


On parle ici de terroristes qui suivent les ordres de Dieu en fait.
Donc les discrditer en apportant la preuve qu'ils ne suivent pas les prceptes de leur religion fait ici tout son poids.

----------


## landry161

Quand on prtend espionner les "terroristes" d'accord mais quand on va jusqu espionner Angela Merkel,la commission europenne,fouiner dans les conversations et e-mails de milliers de personnes , cette allure l a devient inquitant.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Opration Co-Traveler ou comment la NSA piste vos dplacements  * 
*en collectant vos donnes de golocalisation     * 

De nouvelles rvlations d'Edward Snowden montrent que la NSA est capable de suivre des personnes  la trace grce  leur portable, mme lorsqu'il n'est pas utilis. Pour se faire, l'agence se connecte aux cbles qui relient les diffrents rseaux mobiles dans le monde et collecte les donnes de golocalisation. Au moins deux socits dont le nom n'est pas cit collaborent avec la NSA dans cette optique. Un responsable de cette collecte confie que  _nous obtenons de vastes volumes_  de donnes de golocalisation partout dans le monde.

Baptise Co-Traveler, l'intrt de cette opration est de _ retracer les mouvements et de mettre en lumire les relations caches entre les personnes_ .

Au total, l'agence stocke des informations sur  _au moins des centaines de millions d'appareils_  et enregistre _ prs de 5 milliards_  de donnes par jour. Le volume de donnes enregistres et stockes par la NSA atteindrait les 27 trabytes, soit le double de la bibliothque du Congrs qui est considre comme tant la plus importante du monde.

_ Les capacits de la NSA pour golocaliser sont ahurissantes_  s'indigne le Washington Post qui estime pour sa part que _ la plupart des efforts pour avoir des communications scurises_  sont vains. Catherine Crump, une avocate de l'association des liberts civiles ACLU, pense que _ cette surveillance  grande chelle de centaines de millions de portables bafoue nos obligations internationales de respect de la vie prive des trangers comme des Amricains_ . Le CDT (Centre pour la Dmocratie et la Technologie) a estim que _ la golocalisation des portables a de profondes implications pour la vie prive et fait froid dans le dos quant  la libert de runion_ .

Aucun des officiels de la Maison Blanche ou de la NSA n'a encore comment ces rvlations.

*Source :*  Washington Post

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## el_slapper

a me parait techniquement possible...donc c'est probablement vrai. Les donnes existent, il n'y  plus qu' les exploiter. ::aie::

----------


## Bestel74

> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Je pense qu'ils auraient du conclure un accord bien avant toutes ces dernires rvlations, ils doivent s'en mordre les doigts  ::D: 

En stratgie a reste de sacr bourrins les USA quand mme !  ::aie::

----------


## Arnard

Je pense que ce chiffre (que je vois depuis hier) de 27To de donnes stockes est foireux...

Admettons que qu'ils enregistrent 5 milliards de donnes par jour. Que chaque donne pse 1 octet (ou, a fait cheap pour stocker une golocalisation, mais c'est pour le raisonnement)

5 000 000 000 (le nombre d'infos par jour) * 365 / 1024 / 1024 /1024 / 1024 = 1.66To de donnes stockes / an, en prenant comme base que chaque information pse un octet, ce qui est trop lger (si on prend comme exemple une coordonne gps, en degr-minute-seconde pour la latitude et la longitude. Si on stock les sms cela fait du poids en plus. S'ils enregistrent les conversations itoo, mais l'article ne mentionne que le gps  priori...). 

En golocalisation (je prends le cas le plus prcis, en partant que la NSA veut des donnes prcises :p),
 - l'angle va de 0  360 : donc crit sur 2 octets (1 octet => 0-255)
 - les minutes de 0  60 : 1 octet
 - les secondes de 0  60 : 1 octet

Donc 4 octets pour la latitude, autant pour la longitude, on s retrouve  8 octets. Ajoutons qu'il faut associer ces coordonnes  un identifiant du tlphone, l'heure d'enregistrement de cette information...

Bref un nombre sans fondement  mon sens, repris et copi-coll par tout le monde. Je ne serais pas surpris qu'ils stockent 27To/an...

Edit : pour prciser : 27To en valeur absolu semble sous-valu, traquer des coordonnes GPS par an reprsentant  1.66*8 = 13.28 To/an AU MINIMUM (plus date, identifiant du smartphone, toussa qui ne rentre pas dans le calcul). Si on considre qu'ils traquent depuis la sortie de l'ihpone (smartphone, gps...), cela fait 5  6 ans, donc 13.28*6 =  79.68 To de donnes potentielles (et y a des chances qu'ils traquaient dj avant via la localisation des antennes, mais dans le doute...). 

Donc dire que la base de donnes de la NSA sur nos dplacements pse 27To me semble lger.

----------


## landry161

a devient grave franchement

----------


## bjm13

*[QUOTE=Arnard;7599817]Je pense que ce chiffre (que je vois depuis hier) de 27To de donnes stockes est foireux...*

N'oublier pas le nombre de fois que ces donnes doivent tre enregistres par jour (On se dplace, non?) ::ccool::

----------


## Bestel74

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par Arnard
> 
> 
> Je pense que ce chiffre (que je vois depuis hier) de 27To de donnes stockes est foireux...
> ...


Aucune agence de scurit/renseignement surveille toute sa population, c'est impossible. Ces donnes doivent tre issues de personnes cibls, mme si derrire il met la pression et rvle que tout le monde est trac  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Arnard

> N'oublier pas le nombre de fois que ces donnes doivent tre enregistres par jour (On se dplace, non?)


Votre raction montre que je me suis mal exprim. Quand je dis 27To est foireux, j'entendais que ce chiffre est sous-valu (on entend 27To en global, ma supposition/interrogation de 27To/an). Vu le volume de donnes enregistres, on dpasse laaaaargement ces 27To. Je n'inclus pas les dplacements, car on parle de 5 milliards d'informations, ce qui peut signifier 50 millions de smartphones enregistrs 100 fois...

J'ai apport un edit  mon message pour clarifier cela.

----------


## Grimly

> Votre raction montre que je me suis mal exprim. Quand je dis 27To est foireux, j'entendais que ce chiffre est sous-valu (on entend 27To en global, ma supposition/interrogation de 27To/an). Vu le volume de donnes enregistres, on dpasse laaaaargement ces 27To. Je n'inclus pas les dplacements, car on parle de 5 milliards d'informations, ce qui peut signifier 50 millions de smartphones enregistrs 100 fois...
> 
> J'ai apport un edit  mon message pour clarifier cela.


En effet. Je m'attendais plus  1Po/an en comptant rplications, index, etc...

----------


## Traroth2

> N'oublier pas le nombre de fois que ces donnes doivent tre enregistres par jour (On se dplace, non?)


Sans compter qu'une seconde d'angle, en latitude et en longitude, a fait environ 30 mtres. Les GPS font mieux que a. Ils sont capables de reprer au mtre prs. Ils peuvent aussi donner des mesures d'altitude, si le rcepteur est en vue de 4 satellites au moins. Et tout un ensemble de metadonnes.

----------


## HardBlues

Ce qui serait intressant c'est de connatre la mthode qu'ils utilisent pour rcuprer les donnes dans nos smartphones...

----------


## Arnard

En partant du principe qu'il y a des backdoors dans chaque noeud de communication, que chaque oprateur connait ta prsence sur le territoire via la triangulation des rseaux vu que ton tlphone met rgulirement sa position pour avoir son antenne... pas besoin d'un rootkit sur ton smartphone, cela reste vrai avec un vieux 3310... Donc non, ils ne rcuprent rien sur ton smartphone, ils se contentent de lire ce que le smartphone et l'oprateur mettent x)

----------


## landry161

> Ce qui serait intressant c'est de connatre la mthode qu'ils utilisent pour rcuprer les donnes dans nos smartphones...


Et surtout  quels fins l'utiliser.  :8O:

----------


## Jipt

Allez, rions un peu : 

(titre de ce fil)



> Le projet PRISM autorise les fdraux amricains  fouiller nos donnes stockes en ligne


Ah bon ? 
Et vous croyez que a a un rapport avec a ?

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Espionnage : la collecte des donnes contraire  la constitution pour un juge*
*un premier revers judiciaire pour la NSA*

Sappuyant sur le PATRIOT Act et lautorisation de  la Fisc (Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court), la NSA a men de vastes oprations de collecte des donnes personnelles des utilisateurs et des mtadonnes sur leur communications tlphoniques, bafouant au passage la protection de la vie prive, sans toutefois tre conteste par la justice.

Pour la premire fois, le programme de surveillance a enregistr un revers judiciaire important. Richard Leon, un juge fdral d'un tribunal civil de Washington, a dbout lagence de scurit amricaine, estimant que les oprations de collecte menes par celle-ci sont contraires  la constitution.

Le juge intervenait dans le cadre dune plainte de Larry Klaymann, un avocat conservateur qui conteste la lgalit du programme de surveillance, et de Charles Strange, propritaire de compte Verizon, qui craint d'avoir t mis sur coute par la NSA suite  ses critiques envers larme amricaine.

Le juge Richard Leon a statu que la collecte des mtadonnes tlphoniques des plaignants par la NSA violait les droits tablis par le quatrime amendement de la Constitution sur les perquisitions et saisies non motives.

_Il est vident quun tel programme empite sur les valeurs dfendues par le quatrime amendement de la Constitution amricaine relatif  la protection de la vie prive _, crit le juge Leon, qui qualifie de  _quasi orwellienne_  la technologie qui rgit le programme de surveillance.

Dans son injonction prliminaire, il a demand larrt immdiat de la  _collecte des mtadonnes tlphoniques des comptes Verizon de Larry Klayman et Charles Strange_ . Par ailleurs, le gouvernement devra galement dtruire toutes les mtadonnes qui ont t collectes sur ces personnes.

La dcision du juge a t porte devant une cour d'appel qui devra se prononcer sur le fond. Son application nest pas immdiate.

Interrog par le journaliste Glenn Greenwald, Edward Snowden a salu cette dcision. _ Aujourdhui, un programme secret autoris par un tribunal secret, maintenant quil est expos au grand jour, a t jug comme violant les droits des Amricains_ , a-t-il soulign, dans un communiqu publi par le New York Times.


*Source* : la dcision de justice

----------


## Traroth2

J'imagine que a ne concerne que les ressortissants tasuniens. Au mieux les rsidents sur le territoire des Etats-Unis. Mais quid de l'espionnage systmatique du reste de la population mondiale, soit plus de 6,5 milliards de personnes qui n'ont pas la chance d'tre tasuniens ?

Bon, la dcision va dans le bon sens. Mais on est toujours trs, trs loin du compte !

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*RSA Security aurait reu 10 millions de dollars de la NSA pour introduire un backdoor dans ses algorithmes*
*la socit apporte un dmenti* 

Le scandale sur le vaste programme de surveillance de lagence de scurit amricaine (NSA) continue  faire les choux gras de la presse.

Un nouveau rapport affirme que la NSA aurait soudoy  RSA Security, lentreprise de scurit dtenue par EMC, afin que celle-ci puisse fragiliser ses algorithmes de scurit.

RSA Security est  lorigine de plusieurs solutions de chiffrement RSA populaires utilises par un nombre important dentreprises. Selon  Reuters, qui cite deux sources proches du dossier, la NSA aurait pay 10 millions de dollars  RSA Security, afin que lentreprise introduise une  porte-drobe dans lalgorithme de chiffrement utilis par sa solution BSafe. 

Cette information qui na pas manqu de crer une vritable polmique a t rapidement rapproche avec les vnements de septembre. En effet, suite aux rvlations dEdward Snowden sur les efforts de la NSA pour casser les algorithmes de chiffrements, RSA Security avait demand  ses clients de ne plus utiliser le gnrateur Dual EC DRBG parce que celui-ci avait t dlibrment trafiqu par des cryptographes de la NSA.

RSA Security avait travaill en collaboration avec la NSA sur Dual_EC_DRBG. Lagence de scurit amricaine  avait us de son pouvoir pour faire adopter lalgorithme comme norme par le  National Institute of Standards and Technology  (NIST), qui avait galement annonc en septembre que lalgorithme ntait pas fiable. 

De son ct, RSA Security affirme fermement ne pas avoir collabor avec la NSA pour fragiliser ses solutions.  Selon la presse, nous avons conclu un contrat secret avec la NSA pour intgrer un gnrateur connu de nombre alatoire erron dans les bibliothques de chiffrement BSAFE. Nous dmentons catgoriquement cette allgation , crit la firme dans un communiqu de presse.

Il faut noter que les documents de Snowden rvlent que la NSA, via un programme de nom de code SIGINT, aurait dpens en un an un montant de 250 millions de dollars pour linsertion de  backdoor  au sein des solutions de scurit logicielle produites par des firmes dont les noms nont pas t dvoils.

Quoi qu'il en soit, lalgorithme Dual_EC_DRBG nest plus assez fiable.

*Source* : Reuters, RSA Security

----------


## ZenZiTone

Ah, l'affreuse question de la vie prive sur internet... Il ne faut pas oublier qu'internet est avant tout un outil. On y fait des recherches, on communique, on stock des documents, etc. C'est la manire dont on utilise cet outil qui peu tre dangereuse..

Maintenant, ds le plus jeune ge on apprend  se mfier des publicits "bidons" (genre "Wahou, vous tes le millionime visiteur ! Cliquez pour gagner un IPhone !!"), des sites de tlchargements et des mails anormaux. Et on voit des choses tel que les cookies apparatre. Mme une personne lambda, n'y connaissant pas grand chose en informatique mis--part surfer sur le web, se rend compte que nos moindre faits et gestes peuvent tre enregistrs et utiliss.

De ce fait je pense que dans les annes qui suivent, un systme sera mis en place pour contrler internet (un espce d'tat virtuel? -> 8Wonderworld !  :;): ). Il est peu probable que les fdraux amricain s'intressent  ce qui est dit de Nabila sur Facebook, et encore moins que l'on est envoy un mail  un amis pour lui souhaiter son anniversaire. En revanche, des personnes mal intentionnes pourrait utiliser ces mme donnes  des fins plus malsaine.

Pour rsumer ma pense : Utiliser internet avec prcaution et ne pas oublier une chose : "_La libert consiste  pouvoir faire tout ce qui ne nuit pas  autrui_". _Dclaration des droits de l'homme, Art. 4_

----------


## rambc

Bonjour ZenZiTone.

Je trouve ta rponse un peu trop rapide. Je ferais une petite mtaphore pour expliquer en quoi on doit un minimum faire gaffe  l'intrusion dans nos e-vies.

Que dirais-tu si je disposais des cls de ta maison et de celles de toutes les maisons du monde ? Gnant, non ? Par contre, qu'un juge fournisse une drogation pour fouiller chez toi en cas de doute dans le cadre d'une enqute, l on accepte si le dossier est bien mont.

Or ce qu'a fait la NSA, et que font srement d'autres gouvernements europens, c'est du "Data Mining"  la sauvage et  l'aveugle. Et ce qui me gne, c'est que certaines de mes discussions trs prives sur certains thormes mathmatiques  ::lol::  puissent tre rcuprs par un yankee mal intentionn. De plus, ces donnes sont srement stockes.

----------


## Pelote2012

Moi ce qui me gne c'est qu'ils ont utilis ces donnes  d'autres fins, comme espionnage industriel ... l c'est grave.
Maintenant, il faut savoir protger ses donnes, ce qui est sensble ne doit pas se trouver sur le net ou dans un Cloud... maintenant qu'il trouve une photo de moi ou de mon chat ... ou qu'il save que je suis n le 14/07/1789 a n'intresse pas grand monde  ::aie::

----------


## Angelsafrania

> qu'il save que je suis n le 14/07/1789 a n'intresse pas grand monde


Au contraire c'est une info trs importante !
C'est une des informations que tu peux demand pour voir un extrait d'acte de naissance qui donne le droit d'avoir une carte d'identit. Il faut pas grand chose pour pourvoir usurp l'identit d'une personne. Nom, Prnoms, date et lieu de naissance, et les noms et prnoms des parents...
Donc toutes personne stupide sur internet qui  mis son identit intgral et relle et affiche les relation avec ses parents (qui auront peut tre fait la mme chose) et paf, on peut avoir une carte d'identit  son nom et que des papier officiel !

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Edward Snowden :  je travaille toujours pour la NSA,* 
*ils sont les seuls  ne pas sen rendre compte * 

Les rvlations sur les exactions de la NSA se succdent comme les pisodes d'une srie hollywoodienne. Edward Snowden, l'ancien contractuel de la NSA  l'origine des fuites, qui s'tait juste fait porteur du message, a accord une interview au Washington Post pour expliquer son geste.  

_Je ne voulais pas changer la socit_, a-t-il dclar, _je voulais donner  la socit l'occasion de dcider si elle voulait se changer elle-mme._ . Le jeune homme s'est dit satisfait d'avoir russi  informer le public sur l'tendue massive de la surveillance d'internet et des communications tlphoniques par le gouvernement amricain. _Pour moi, en termes de satisfaction personnelle, la mission est dj accomplie_

De plus, Snowden souligne que bien qu'il a sign le Formulaire Standard n312 qui est une clause de confidentialit sur les informations classifies, sa loyaut tait ailleurs. _Le serment dallgeance nest pas un serment de garder le secret_, scande-t-il, _cest un serment envers la Constitution. Ce serment, je lai tenu, alors que Keith Alexander et James Clapper lont bris._. Il poursuit en disant que ceux qui l'accusent de trahison n'ont pas compris son objectif. _Je nessaie pas de mettre la NSA  terre, jessaie damliorer la NSA. Je travaille toujours, en ce moment mme, pour la NSA. Ils sont les seuls  ne pas sen rendre compte._.   

Une campagne qui a en tout cas port ses fruits. En effet, le prsident Barack Obama va prononcer un discours sur le sujet en janvier. Le chef du monde libre a qualifi de _ncessaire et important_ un dbat sur le rle de la NSA. D'ailleurs, il envisage une modification des vastes capacits d'espionnage dont l'agence dispose qui ont soulev tant de critiques au sein des dfenseurs de la vie prive.

*Source :* Washington Post

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   Partagez-vous le point de vue d'Edward Snowden ?

----------


## Qu3tzalify

Wow, le bloc "Retrouvez le dossier de la rdaction" est sacrment long !
J'ai l'impression que depuis ces rvlations, on ne parle que de cela.

----------


## hn2k5

> Le chef du monde libre


Hum... C'est un tantinet pompeux non ?
Dj qu'il a mme pas les cls de chez lui...

----------


## diabolos29

> Hum... C'est un tantinet pompeux non ?


Peut tre pas. 

Pour preuve, si l'on s'intresse  quelques grosses productions hollywoodiennes, on sait que c'est grce aux USA (et rgulirement grce  leur prsident) que le monde libre gagne toujours  la fin.

Mais il y a peut tre un truc qui foire dans mon raisonnement  ::aie::  ...

----------


## quanta

Je vais tre cr, mais autant appeler un chat un chat. Pour moi c'est juste de la haute trahison. Ce rfugier chez l'ennemi gopolitique russe en est une parfaite illustration.

----------


## Neckara

> Pour moi c'est juste de la haute trahison.


Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi.




> Ce rfugier chez l'ennemi gopolitique russe en est une parfaite illustration.


La NSA s'est rfugie en Russie?  ::koi:: 

Les tratres, c'est bien ceux qui trahissent leur pays en bafouant les lois et les liberts du peuple.

----------


## herdans

Comment appelle-t-on un tat qui adopte exactement les mmes valeurs et les mmes mthodes, que celui qu'il est cens combattre? Stasi-unis et Russie mme combat. La Russie version 2010's a presque l'air d'un bon samaritain  ct des States : Guantanamo (vs Pussy Riot/Greenpeace), surveillance de la population mondiale tlcom et bancaire.

Apparemment, il suffit que le systme soit dfendu par celui qui a obtenu le prix Nobel de la Paix par anticipation, pour que ce soit "le Bien".

L'tat amricain qui, a trahi le monde libre, s'estime "trahi" par Snowden  ::lol:: 

Que de paradoxes...



Ne parlons pas de la France. Si la situation n'tait pas si grave, ce serait presque drle.

   Aprs la Guerre Froide, on a droit   la Guerre conomique et Cyber. Et dans cette nouvelle forme de guerre, c'est chaque pays pour soi, vu que l'Europe  part faire un grand march unique et prserver la paix en Europe, l'ambition mondiale frle le 0... On aura les moyens de contester l'hgmonie technologique, quand on rformera la France et quand on arrtera de vouloir ouvrir navement notre pays aux concurrents amricains, chinois, qui font de la fausse monnaie pour obtenir le monopole en cassant les prix. Encore faut-il pour cela, avoir une certaine ambition politique franaise et europenne. Par contre, pensez  prvenir nos dirigeants sur les modalits de la guerre, car pour l'instant, nous perdons la guerre, et je ne suis mme pas sr qu'ils soient au courant que cette guerre existe.


  Soyons clair l-dessus, on trimbale quelques casseroles qui font pencher la balance en notre dfaveur. L'absence de priorit, la dcentralisation incontrle permet de multiplier les dpenses, engendrant une hausse des impts et assimils, seule solution de nos ttes pensantes, (rduction des ambitions pharaoniques de la bourgeoisie politique local? inconnue au bataillon).



   Pour rebondir dans le domaine qui nous intresse, l'informatique, est un secteur vital qui mriterait davantage d'investissement dans un rle offensif (attaque, vol d'information)et dfensif (scurit des donnes). Par exemple, on pourrait mettre le paquet dans la DGA, l'ANSI, la prvention conseil aux PME, en vitant les fiasco SSII Steria Louvois et les autres surveillances traitresses de la population franaise. Nous ne sommes pas la menace  ::calim2::  Nous sommes innocents, nous ne mritons ni la suspicion, ni la surveillance fichage 24/7/365. Ici, c'est la France, c'est pas les States, il nous reste des valeurs : "prouvez la culpabilit" ou ayez un semblant d'lment  charge avant de nous traquer.

----------


## sevyc64

> Ne parlons pas de la France.


Si, parlons-en justement de la France, pays des liberts et des droits de l'homme.

On sait, depuis ce mois-ci, pourquoi la France ne pouvais pas accueillir un type comme Snowden.
La France vient de voter un article de loi (article 20 de la LPM, anciennement article 13) qui, grosso-modo, lgalise en France les pratiques que la NSA fait, elle, illgalement chez elle.

Parlons-en de la France !!!

----------


## Model_T101

un article tres instructif, cliquer sur les points rouges :
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/a-941262.html

----------


## Arsene Newman

*Vos SMS, une mine dor pour la NSA*
*DishFire, o comment la NSA collecte des donnes  partir de 200 millions de SMS journaliers*

Souriez, vous tes espionn ! Non ceci nest pas une blague, en effet il est probable que vos SMS soient prsents dans la base de donnes de la clbre agence amricaine, la NSA.

Un vaste programme despionnage et de collecte de SMS tlphoniques dnomm  DishFire  a t rvl, suite  une investigation conjointe entre  The Guardian  et  Channel 4 News  sur des documents de la NSA datant de juin 2011, fournis par Edward Snowden.

Cette rvlation intervient  un jour de lannonce du prsident amricain Barack Obama, portant sur une profonde rforme des programmes de surveillances mis en place par la NSA, alors quau mme moment une porte-parole de lagence qualifiait ce programme de lgal.

 DishFire  permet la collecte de plus de 200 millions de SMS journaliers envoys  travers le monde, toutefois il semblerait que cela ne concerne pas les rseaux tlphoniques se trouvant aux USA.

Le programme de la NSA ne sarrte pas l, en effet un programme dnomm  Prefer  permettrait dextraire des donnes pertinentes  partir de la Base de donnes de SMS, parmi les informations recherches par  Prefer  : les transactions bancaires, les golocalisations ou encore les carnets de contact. A titre dexemple, chaque jour plus de 1.6 million de SMS de Roaming envoys prs des frontires sont collects.

Cette mine dor dinformations na pas t exploit uniquement par la NSA, mais aussi par son quivalent et alli britannique le GCHQ, pour espionner et surveiller ses concitoyens  leur insu, sans que le GCHQ ne soit inquit par la justice et les lois en vigueur  (Regulation of investigatory Powers Acts) car ce programme de surveillance porte la signature de lagence amricaine.


*Source* : The Guardian1, The Guardian2


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   Quen pensez-vous  ?

 ::fleche::   Cette rvlation aura-t-elle un effet sur la crdibilit de prochaines rformes prsentes par le gouvernement amricain ?

----------


## DonQuiche

> Cette rvlation aura elle un effet sur la crdibilit de prochaines rformes prsentes par le gouvernement amricain ?


On ne peut pas tomber plus bas que terre.

----------


## Eldergrim

Je n'ai pas la tlvision, et dans ma grande navet je me demande : est-ce qu'on parle de tout a dans les journaux tlviss ?

----------


## Thehacker

Le simple fait de penser que nos << amis >> US feront quoi que ce soit qui va dans le sens de la diminution des agissements actuels de la NSA est une pure utopie. La seule solution d'chapper  la surveillance lectronique de la NSA commence d'abord par viter d'utiliser tout appareil lectronique, ABSOLUMENT TOUT !!!
Sinon je ne vois pas d'autres solutions. Si vous en avez, je suis tout ouie !  ::ccool::

----------


## Muchos

Je suis fatigu de croire en mon action citoyenne et de dissuader mes proches de cder devant  le complot . J'y crois encore, parce que je sais que le modle actuel ne peut pas tenir, mais je suis fatigu

----------


## Invit

> Sinon je ne vois pas d'autres solutions. Si vous en avez, je suis tout ouie !


Vivre en core du nord! ( mais c'est pas sur ...)

----------


## Arnard

@Thehacker : la RFC 1149 est pour toi !

----------


## esired

Bon, avec tous les scandales qui touchent la NSA en ce moment, une tude (trs srieuse  :8-): ) a t mene par mes soins pour dfinir l'impact du prochain scandale  la NSA. Il en rssorti que l'impact I(s) d'un scandale quelconque s est donn par la formule :


```
I(s) = I(s - 1) + I(s - 2)
```

avec


```
I(1) = I(0) = "Americans are mad"
```

----------


## gentil2005

Ils sont fort quand mme s'ils arrivent  briser la barrire des langues ainsi que le caractre (trs) cod de ce qu'est devenu le langage SMS de nos jours  ::):

----------


## DonQuiche

> Ils sont fort quand mme s'ils arrivent  briser la barrire des langues ainsi que le caractre (trs) cod de ce qu'est devenu le langage SMS de nos jours


Leurs cibles principales (commerciaux, gestionnaires et politiciens) ont en moyenne une orthographe plus respectueuse de la langue franaise (pas toujours mais en moyenne).

----------


## sevyc64

> Ils sont fort quand mme s'ils arrivent  briser la barrire des langues ainsi que le caractre (trs) cod de ce qu'est devenu le langage SMS de nos jours


Si le langage est de plus en plus cod comme avec l'exemple du SMS, notre vocabulaire sappauvrit de plus en plus. On utilise de moins en moins de mot diffrents dans la vie de tous les jours (la plus intressante pour les espions).
J'ai entendu un linguiste dire, y a pas longtemps, qu'avec le langage sms, on n'utiliserait gure plus de 600 mots diffrents.

Avec l'appauvrissement du vocabulaire, il y a aussi l'appauvrissement des formules syntaxiques. On fait des phrases de plus en plus simple, de plus en plus courtes. Phnomne justement encore plus amplifi en sms.

Aussi paradoxal que a puisse paraitre, si le sms est parfois difficile  comprendre pour nous humains, il serait au contraire bien plus facile  dcoder et comprendre par des algorithmes que le langage naturel du fait mme de sa pauvret.

----------


## Invit

> Leurs cibles principales (commerciaux, gestionnaires et politiciens) ont en moyenne une orthographe plus respectueuse de la langue franaise (pas toujours mais en moyenne).


Mis bout  bout les informations sur les lieux, les noms de socits, l'tat ( va bien ou pas )... a en fait des informations *fiables* ou au moins des tendances qui fournissent un avantage conomique majeur.
La qualit d'criture est secondaire.

----------


## Grimly

200M SMS par jour ? C'est bien peu.

Maintenant que la NSA fasse ce qu'elle veux, nous avons notre propre NSA en France mais pas encore de Snowden franais.

----------


## dupont76

Si j'avais le temps j'crirais 200M de SMS bidons contenant quelques supposs mots cl, et je ferais des blagues en pensant aux gugusses qui lisent les rsultats ! Laissez libre court  votre imagination !

----------


## Jarodd

Pour faire cela, ce n'est pas quelques minutes  perdre dont on a besoin, mais plutt 20 ou 25 ans !

----------


## linfo78

Tout cela est du gaspillage.
Ceux qui ont besoin de masquer leurs changes lectroniques utilisent des communications cryptes. Et de plus avec des cls de cryptage non officielles.
Donc, amricains, amricaines et autres espionns, demandez des comptes  vos lus qui gaspillent inutilement votre argent.

----------


## goomazio

> Suite au scandale des coutes de la NSA, j'avais expliqu  la radio (et  cela depuis longtemps) que grce  cela ils tenaient bon nombre de  dputs europens, fonctionnaires, dputs, policiers, etc., etc. Notre  lecteur Arnaud Dorthe confirme via le site de mon ami Pierre Mangin "Les parlementaires europens ne peuvent pas s'opposer aux  amricains sinon leur intimit sera dvoile au grand public par la NSA  pour chacun d'entre eux: corruption, affaires de moeurs, abus de biens  sociaux. Les rvlations de Snowden ne suffiront pas  inverser les  choses, elles permettent juste de les constater.


Et quand on pense que certaines personnes parlent de "pdophilie rpandue" chez les politiciens, on imagine vite ce que "intimit" et "affaires de moeurs" peut signifier dans le pire des cas.

----------


## Francis Walter

*La NSA et le GCHQ exploitent les applications mobiles populaires pour lespionnage*
*Angry Birds concern, dment toute implication* 

Edward Snowden continue  faire trembler la NSA.  The Guardian vient de faire de nouvelles rvlations grce  des documents fournis par l'ex-analyste de lagence amricaine de scurit. Cette fois, cest la NSA et son homologue britannique, le GCHQ (Government Communications Headquarters) qui sont impliqus.

Ces deux organisations exploiteraient activement les donnes recueillies sur les utilisateurs par des applications mobiles populaires. Il sagirait notamment dapplications de golocalisation, de jeux et de rseaux sociaux. En tte de liste, on retrouve Angry Birds et Google Maps. Pour preuve, un document datant de 2008 indique que  _toute personne utilisant Google Maps sur un smartphone travaille pour un systme de collecte de donnes du GCHQ_ . Il suffirait ainsi de poster une photo  partir dune application pour que les deux organismes entrent en possession d'une grande quantit de donnes. Les mmes documents rvlent que des procdures similaires sont utilises galement sur les iPhone. 

Un autre rapport concernant le GCHQ, datant de 2012, dcrit la procdure complte dinterception dinformations  partir du clbre jeu Angry Birds, tlcharg prs de 2 milliards de fois  travers le monde. Flickr Place, une application de partage de photos, et les autres applications permettant de se connecter sur Facebook sont aussi des cibles de lagence britannique.


Suite aux rvlations, The Guardian a interrog l'diteur d'Angry Birds  qui a catgoriquement ni les faits. Celui-ci affirme ne pas avoir eu connaissance d'un tel systme d'espionnage. Les documents montrent que les systmes de surveillance ont t mis au point sans accord des diteurs des applications concernes.

La NSA n'a pas ni la prsence des outils-espions dans les applications, et rtorque qu'il est  _faux d'affirmer que les collectes d'informations de la NSA  l'tranger ciblent les communications ou les informations des ressortissants amricains_ .

*Source :* The Guardian

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

 ::fleche::  Vous sentez-vous en scurit en utilisant vos appareils mobiles ?

----------


## Shuty

Moi je me demande comment font la NSA et la GCHQ pour forcer les diteurs  intgr du code malicious dans leurs sources... ?

Y a un gain financier ? C'est une obligation ? How ?

----------


## DonQuiche

> Moi je me demande comment font la NSA et la GCHQ pour forcer les diteurs  intgr du code malicious dans leurs sources... ?
> 
> Y a un gain financier ? C'est une obligation ? How ?


Aux USA la dfense doit reprsenter 5%  10% du PIB ; ils ont des contrats en milliards voire dizaines de milliards.

Et au pire toutes ces donnes personnelles rcoltes permettent de faire chanter  peu prs n'importe qui dans le monde.

----------


## worm83

Mme les pires complotistes n'avaient pas imagin tout a; j'adore.

----------


## Shuty

> Aux USA la dfense doit reprsenter 5%  10% du PIB ; ils ont des contrats en milliards voire dizaines de milliards.
> 
> Et au pire toutes ces donnes personnelles rcoltes permettent de faire chanter  peu prs n'importe qui dans le monde.


Je ne les vois pas trop mettre la main dans le porte feuille mais a ou la pression, je ne vois pas d'autre moyen.

----------


## lvr

> Moi je me demande comment font la NSA et la GCHQ pour forcer les diteurs  intgr du code malicious dans leurs sources... ?


Ils placent dans les-dites quipes des dveloppeurs  leur solde charg de mettre back-doors et autres moyen de rcolte d'information ?

----------


## Traroth2

> Ils placent dans les-dites quipes des dveloppeurs  leur solde charg de mettre back-doors et autres moyen de rcolte d'information ?


Tests automatiss, audits de code, tests d'utilisation impliquant l'analyse du trafic rseau (personnellement, a m'arrive de travailler avec un sniffer rseau)... Ca risque de trs vite se remarquer. Et une fois le code malveillant dcel, avec les outils de versioning type SVN ou Git, pas la peine de chercher trs longtemps pour savoir qui l'a introduit.

Non, je pense que ce n'est pas envisageable, le coup de la taupe. Il faut l'accord de l'entreprise, ou alors le faire en secret, en dehors de l'entreprise, genre une boite qui met du spyware dans une appli pour son propre compte, et la NSA qui exploite ledit spyware  l'insu de la boite en question.

----------


## yannickt

C'est pourtant simple, pas besoin de backdoor dans les applications. Ils sniffent dj une grande partie des cbles sous-marin. Il suffit juste de lire le contenu du trafic internet qui vont vers les serveurs de Facebook, Hotmail, Angry Birds... A moins que ce soit chiffr, (ce qui est rarement le cas,) c'est cadeau !

----------


## DonQuiche

> Je ne les vois pas trop mettre la main dans le porte feuille.


Tu te mprends sur ce que je veux dire : la dfense a des contrats de milliards d'euros avec tous les gants de l'IT parce qu'elle a besoin de solutions logicielles et matrielles en trs grand nombre. Si demain une entreprise refuse de cooprer, c'est sa concurrente qui dcrochera le contrat.




> Tests automatiss, audits de code, tests d'utilisation impliquant l'analyse du trafic rseau (personnellement, a m'arrive de travailler avec un sniffer rseau)... Ca risque de trs vite se remarquer.


a j'en doute : ces failles sont souvent subtiles et peu de gens vont se donner la peine de dchiffrer la mise en oeuvre d'un gnrateur cryptographique de nombres alatoires ou d'un code asm tarabiscot sans avoir une bonne raison de le faire. Ces failles sont souvent planques de faon anodine dans ces bouts de code que personne n'a envie de relire.




> C'est pourtant simple, pas besoin de backdoor dans les applications. Ils sniffent dj une grande partie des cbles sous-marin. Il suffit juste de lire le contenu du trafic internet qui vont vers les serveurs de Facebook, Hotmail, Angry Birds... A moins que ce soit chiffr, (ce qui est rarement le cas,) c'est cadeau !


C'est leur principale technique pour la surveillance de masse mais les backdoors concernent l'espionnage cibl. Ces deux sujets n'ont rien  voir.

Cela dit en passant, pour le trafic chiffr, la NSA dtient des centaines de milliers de cls, en partie grce  la coopration des grands diteurs, et pour l'autre partie grce aux backdoors et autres techniques agressives.

----------


## Jarodd

> The Guardian a interrog l'diteur d'Angry Birds qui a catgoriquement ni les faits


Mais qui demande l'accs  la goloc ou au carnet d'adresses lors de l'installation du jeu ?  ::mur:: 




> faux d'affirmer que les collectes d'informations de la NSA  l'tranger ciblent les communications ou les informations des ressortissants amricains


C'est en effet faux : cela cible les communication des amricains *et* des non-amricains (surtout ces derniers, d'ailleurs).

----------


## Totony

C'est illgal pour nous, mais lgal pour eux  ::roll::

----------


## yannickt

> C'est leur principale technique pour la surveillance de masse mais les backdoors concernent l'espionnage cibl. Ces deux sujets n'ont rien  voir.


L'article n'a pas parl de backdoors, seuls les commentaires en parlent. Pour moi au contraire, c'est bien le mme processus : Les rponses HTTP vont vers des adresses connues, avec un contenu format et ont sait a quoi correspondent ces donnes. En fait, on envoie le formulaire au service et  la NSA en mme temps. Et c'est totalement transparent pour l'utilisateur, pour le service et l'oprateur rseau.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le GCHQ a collect des millions d'images via les webcams dutilisateurs Yahoo pendant des annes,   * 
*via le programme Optic Nerve    * 

Le quotidien anglais The Guardian rapporte que le GCHQ, lagence de surveillance des communications britannique, a intercept pendant des annes les images de millions d'utilisateurs de Yahoo dans le monde, via les webcams de leurs ordinateurs.

Baptis Optic Nerve (nerf optique), lopration a fonctionn entre 2008 et 2012 dans le but dutiliser des outils de reconnaissance faciale pour suivre l'activit en ligne de personnes faisant l'objet d'enqutes, tires parmi la masse des informations collectes qui ne se limitaient pas quaux seuls suspects. Toutes les cinq minutes environ, des images auraient t enregistres. Les images ainsi pirates sont toujours conserves dans les archives du GCHQ, qui a agi sur ce dossier avec l'aide des services secrets amricains, la NSA. 


Pour vous donner une ide du nombre de personnes espionnes,  le quotidien rvle quen seulement six mois en 2008, plus d1,8 million dutilisateurs de comptes Yahoo! ont t ainsi espionns. Ce qui laisse penser qu'au total, plusieurs millions d'entre eux sont concerns.

Lors de cette collecte massive, le GCHQ a semble-t-il ralis que les changes par webcams sont parfois trs intimes.  _Malheureusement [...] il apparat qu'un nombre surprenant de personnes utilisent les conversations par webcam pour montrer des parties intimes de leur corps  quelqu'un d'autre_ , signale un des documents cits. Entre 3 et 11 % des images captes sont assimiles  de la pornographie.

Pour l'instant, le GCHQ s'est refus  tout commentaire sur le dossier, tandis que Yahoo! a affirm quil navait pas eu connaissance dun tel programme quil estime tre  _un niveau indit d'atteinte  la vie prive de [ses] utilisateurs_ .

*Source :* The Guardian

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## ryann

Les ingnieurs britanniques travailleraient-ils sur un systme de reconstitution faciale bas sur une reconnaissance de formes  gomtrie variable ?

----------


## Mat.M

> Aux USA la dfense doit reprsenter 5%  10% du PIB ; ils ont des contrats en milliards voire dizaines de milliards.
> 
> Et au pire toutes ces donnes personnelles rcoltes permettent de faire chanter  peu prs n'importe qui dans le monde.


j'aurais plutt affirm presque 50%  ::mrgreen:: 
avec les contrats pass par Boeing, General Electric,le Small Business Administration Act,bref si c'est pas du dirigisme d'Etat tout cela.... ::mouarf:: ,Hollande et ses crdits d'impts a fait petit joueur
Et puis la NSA c'est un gros machin inutile pour faire travailler les informaticiens aux USA  ::aie:: 
Tous ces milliards et milliards de dolllars imprims par caisses entires par Mr Ben Bernanke et qui partent en fume...alors que 4 terroristes moyen-orientaux ,apprentis-pilotes du dimanche ont russi  dgommer le World Trade Center  ::aie::  , la CIA ne l'avait mme pas vu venir

----------


## ulspider

> Le quotidien anglais The Guardian rapporte que le GCHQ, lagence de surveillance des communications britannique, a intercept pendant des annes les images de millions d'utilisateurs de Yahoo dans le monde, via les webcams de leurs ordinateurs.


Et moi qui pensais tre un gros parano en masquant la webcam au dessus de mon cran d'ordinateur  ::mouarf::

----------


## Thorna

Le truc marrant dans cette affaire, si j'ai bien lu la presse, c'est que le GCHQ a reconnu les faits et, en outre, a admis que a leur pose un problme. Pas un problme d'thique ni de conscience, mais un autre nettement plus grave !
Si je me rappelle bien, ils capturent une image toutes les 5 minutes (je crois), et ils ont dit que 3  11% de ces images sont des images de nu. Ils ont dont du avertir leur personnel de faire attention : s'ils ne se sentaient pas capables de supporter ce genre d'images, alors il valait mieux qu'ils n'y accdent pas.
Bon conseil, n'est-ce pas ?  :;): 
Ici

----------


## DonQuiche

Jeu : devine quelle est la proportion de responsables publics et privs  s'tre un jour adonn  du sexe par webcam interpos.
Nous sommes des vassaux.

----------


## Traroth2

Sur le site de l'APRIL, un texte concernant l'efficacit de la cryptographie d'aprs Snowden et les conclusions qu'on peut en tirer concernant l'utilisation de logiciels libres et en particulier d'OS libres pour se protger :

http://www.april.org/l-apres-snowden...e-de-confiance

----------


## DonQuiche

Petite question au passage : quand ltat nous flique  tout bout de champ et jusque dans notre chambre  coucher, qui sert-il ? Nos chefs d'tat pensent-ils vraiment faire a pour notre bien ? Est-ce vraiment au nom de la moiti d'entre nous qui voient d'on bon oeil une surveillance de masse (dont beaucoup de personnes ges qui n'utilisent pas Internet et/ou qui n'ont pas compris l'ampleur de cette surveillance) alors que mme ceux-l rejetteraient une surveillance si pousse ? Est-on vraiment en dmocratie ? A tout le moins la dmocratie est srieusement malade, au pire elle n'existe plus.

On m'accusera sans doute de conspirationnisme mais l'excuse de l'incomptence  laquelle j'avais d'ordinaire recours me semble beaucoup trop juste, si bien que toutes les pistes sont ouvertes. Et puis qui parmi nous aurait imagin quelque chose d'aussi incroyable que ce que le monde a dcouvert avec Snowden ? Il faut en tirer les leons et remettre en cause certaines vues qui jusque l semblaient raisonnables.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*La NSA utiliserait des logiciels malveillants pour espionner des millions dordinateurs*
*et aurait dvelopp un systme de contrle intelligent pour la collecte des donnes*

Nouvel pisode dans le feuilleton de rvlations sur les activits despionnage   grande chelle de la NSA, par lancien consultant de lagence, Edward Snowden.

Selon les documents publis sur le site The Intercept par Glenn Greenwald, ancien journaliste du Guardian, la NSA aurait travaill depuis plusieurs annes sur lexpansion de sa capacit  infecter les ordinateurs et terminaux mobiles avec des logiciels malveillants.

Les malwares destins initialement  quelques centaines dordinateurs dont les communications ne pouvaient pas tre surveilles par les moyens traditionnels dont disposait la NSA ont t tendus  une  chelle industrielle .

Ainsi, depuis 2010, la NSA  a inject dans des millions dordinateurs  travers le monde, des malwares qui lui permettent dextraire des donnes des rseaux tlphoniques et internet.

La collecte des donnes se ferait par un systme automatique baptis  Turbine . Turbine serait un systme de commande et de contrle intelligent, capable de contrler automatiquement les dispositifs sur lesquels les malwares ont t implants, avec le minimum dintervention humaine.

Dans les documents rvls, la NSA aurait dcrit Turbine comme un  cerveau  pour les malwares, qui peut dcider automatiquement quels outils doivent tre fournis  un implant (malware) donn, et comment limplant doit tre utilis, en se basant sur des rgles prdfinies.

Chaque implant aurait une tche prcise. Par exemple, limplant ayant pour nom de code  GROK  serait utilis pour enregistrer les touches saisies sur le clavier, limplant  SALVAGERABBIT  peut copier les donnes  partir des priphriques de stockage amovibles connects  lordinateur, limplant  CAPTIVATEDAUDIENCE  aurait laptitude dutiliser le microphone de lordinateur pour enregistrer des conversations  proximit et  GUMFISH  pourrait prendre des photos  partir de la Webcam.

Les implants sont distribus en utilisant des attaques  man-in-the-middle  qui exploitent les vulnrabilits dans les navigateurs et autres logiciels populaires comme Java et Flash.  Les malwares peuvent tre installs en seulement 8 secondes.

Dans certains scnarios, la NSA utiliserait un  leurre Facebook pour infecter lordinateur dune cible.

Selon les documents publis, Turbine serait install au sige mme de la NSA dans le Maryland, mais aussi au Japon et au Royaume-Uni, grce  une collaboration des services secrets britanniques, le GCHQ (Government Communications Headquarters).


*Source* : The Intercept

----------


## hn2k5

Heeeeuu... Excusez-moi, on parle bien d'une organisation mafieuse l hein ? Qui fait tourner des armes de zombies, c'est a ?
Ah non ? C'est une organisation gouvernementale ?
Ok, tout va bien alors...

----------


## defq0n

> Ainsi, depuis 2010, la NSA a inject dans des millions dordinateurs  travers le mode, des malwares qui lui permettent dextraire des donnes des rseaux tlphoniques et internet.


Depuis 2010 ou 2004 ?

Sur DVP et JDG  c'est 2010 alors que chez 01.net c'est depuis 2004, mais de faon industrielle depuis 2010 ...

Edit : JDG a modifier la date le temps que je post ici.  ::aie::

----------


## Traroth2

Des millions d'utilisateurs infects, mais Kaspersky ou Symantec n'ont rien vu, bien entendu...

----------


## Invit

a commence  devenir de la fiction tout a lol

----------


## 4sStylZ

Tu sait Traroth2, les antivirus sont loin d'tre infaillible.

Par exemple nombre de correctifs Windows corrigent des failles de scurits ouvertes depuis des annes et parfois xploites sans que personne (sauf les plus malins  :8-): ) ne le sache...

----------


## Traroth2

Oui, mais quand mme... Un truc qui date de 2004/2010, a fait longtemps, quand mme. Le virus moyen, il faut une semaine pour qu'il soit inclus dans la base virale de ces outils. A un moment, a n'est plus un accident.

Une faille peut exister sans tre dtecte pendant longtemps, mais une fois exploite, a ne dure gnralement pas longtemps avant qu'on s'en rende compte. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'un malware a une activit. Il occupe de la mmoire et du disque, il consomme du temps machine, il se connecte au rseau. Bref, il laisse des traces que les labos de Kaspersky ou autre se sont donns comme mission de dtecter.

----------


## Invit

Moi je fait confiance a 100% aux fdraux amricains tant que c'est pour la lutte anti-terroriste , il faudrait leurs donner plus de moyens

----------


## shadowmoon

> Moi je fait confiance a 100% aux fdraux amricains tant que c'est pour la lutte anti-terroriste , il faudrait leurs donner plus de moyens


 :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  Quelle navet !!!

La lutte anti-terroriste est leur principale excuse pour mettre en place des systmes et des outils de surveillance  l'chelle mondiale, mais aprs ils utilisent ces derniers pour d'autres buts, en dpassant, assez souvent, le cadre lgal dfini au dpart. C'est l le vrai problme mis en avant par les "affaires" actuellement mdiatises.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Mystic : le programme qui permet  la NSA de mettre tout un pays sur coute, * 
*lagence capable denregistrer 30 jours d'appels tlphoniques  * 

Les rvlations sur les programmes de surveillance de la NSA ne rvlent pas encore les limites de la capacit despionnage de lagence amricaine de renseignement. Cest le Washington Post qui dvoile que la NSA a la possibilit denregistrer  100 % des appels tlphoniques dans un pays tranger, permettant  la NSA de rcouter n'importe quel appel pass sur ce territoire pendant une dure d'un mois. 

Ce programme dinterception dappel tlphonique baptis MYSTIC a  connu le dbut de sa phase de test en 2009. Deux ans plus tard, grce  des outils comme RETRO (diminutif de retrospective retrieval - rcupration rtrospective -), une premire nation a pu tre place entirement sous coute. 

Durant 30 jours, la moindre conversation est stocke, en dpit du fait que les individus soient au pralable sous surveillance ou non. Par la suite, Retro permet aux analystes de fouiller dans cette masse de donnes et, ventuellement, de remonter dans le temps en retrouvant des conversations interceptes prcdemment. Ainsi, ils peuvent rcuprer une archive audio qui serait susceptible de susciter de lintrt et qui na pas t analyse au moment de lappel. Le journal dit que  les analystes coutent seulement 1 % de ces appels mais les chiffres absolus sont levs. . De plus, des millions de ces coutes sont extraites du stock de 30 jours pour une conservation de plus long terme.  	 
Daprs le quotidien, 5 autres pays ont t cibls par ce programme de surveillance, un sixime pays a t ajout  la liste en octobre dernier. Un porte-parole de l'administration amricaine a dfendu ce type d'interception de masse, o tout est englouti par l'agence sans aucune forme de ciblage, expliquant que certaines menaces sont  souvent caches dans le vaste et complexe ensemble des communications mondiales .

Pour Jameel Jaffer, de la grande association de dfense des liberts individuelles American civil liberties union (Aclu),  La NSA a toujours cherch  tout enregistrer, et dsormais elle en a la capacit. La question est maintenant de savoir si nous aurons la volont politique d'imposer des limites raisonnables sur les pouvoirs de la NSA, c'est--dire, si nous aurons la volont politique de protger nos liberts dmocratiques. .

Ces nouvelles rvlations viennent en contradiction  la dclaration du prsident Barack Obama en janvier dernier qui expliquait que  les tats-Unis n'espionnent pas les gens ordinaires qui ne menacent pas la scurit nationale .


*Source :* Washington Post

----------


## deuche

Jeremy Zimmerman nous fait savoir dans son entretien avec la parisienne libere que la NSA emploie 950 000 personnes charges de la surveillance.
C'est  dire une personne pour 300 sachant que dans les pires rgimes communiste le taux tait de 1 pour 200 sans avoir les moyens technologique d'aujourd'hui.

----------


## Gruzzyh2

Quelqu'un est en mesure de dire quels pays ?

----------


## devtous

Comment prendre un news sur un thread trs ancien, et la news n'a pas suscit l'intrt de plusieurs utilisateurs, deux commentaires seulement et la mettre en haut de l'accueil du portail. 
Quand on voit on pense comme s'il y a vraiment quelque chose intressant, alors que c'est juste une suite d'une histoire presque dmod. N'y a-t-il pas de news aussi intressante pour les dveloppeurs que a.

----------


## Arnard

L'information est pertinente, et les pages prcdentes discutaient justement des capacits de stockage des donnes... 
Et non, personne ne connait le pays. Soit c'est un pays partenaire-ami, soit c'est un pays avec qui ils ont un relationnel trs dlicat amha...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La NSA aurait infiltr les serveurs du sige de Huawei, * 
*la Chine  condamne fermement de telles pratiques   * 

Selon le quotidien amricain New York Times, la NSA se serait infiltre dans les serveurs du Chinois Huawei, recueillant des informations sensibles et captant les communications entre cadres dirigeants lors dune opration baptise  Shotgiant . 

A lorigine, lopration visait  rechercher des indices pointant des relations entre Huawei et larme chinoise pour accrditer la thse dune collusion. Le quotidien affirme que la NSA sest intresse aux quipements de Huawei vendus  des pays tiers partout dans le monde, en vue de sassurer ainsi  un accs  des rseaux de communication jugs intressants .

Selon le New York Times, la NSA a russi  s'introduire dans les serveurs du sige de Huawei, dans la ville de Shenzhen, et a obtenu des renseignements sur le fonctionnement des routeurs et des commutateurs numriques qui, selon l'entreprise chinoise, relient un tiers de la population mondiale.

Pour rappel, Huawei  sest vu interdire laccs  des projets dinfrastructures aux tats-Unis pour des raisons de scurit,  par crainte que ses quipements dinfrastructure tlcoms ne soient utiliss par larme chinoise ou des hackers pour de lespionnage ou des attaques informatiques qui bnficieraient  Pkin.

 Si les faits voqus sont avrs, Huawei condamne fermement de telles pratiques (qui consistent)  sintroduire et  infiltrer nos rseaux internes et  surveiller nos communications  a dclar Roland Sladek, vice-prsident de Huawei en charge de linternational. Le groupe chinois  dsapprouve toutes les actions qui menacent la scurit des rseaux (de communication) et est prt  travailler avec les gouvernements de tous pays, avec les investisseurs et les clients, de faon ouverte et transparente, pour relever les dfis mondiaux de la scurit , a-t-il poursuivi.

*Source :* New York Times

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Opration Nymrod : la NSA a espionn 122 personnages politiques depuis 2009,  * 
*la chancelire allemande dans la liste des  cibles de grandes valeurs   * 

122. Cest le nombre de chefs dEtat ainsi que des personnages politiques de premier plan figurant sur une liste ultrasecrte de la NSA lors dune opration baptise Nymrod. Parmi eux figuraient le nom de la Chancelire allemande, qui aurait fait l'objet de plusieurs centaines de rapports (autour de 300) depuis mai 2009, mais galement les noms des prsidents Bashar Al-Assad, le prsident Syrien (environ 800 rapports) ou encore Alvaro Uribe, lancien prsident Colombien (environ 700 rapports).

Le systme utilis par Nymrod range automatiquement sous formes de rapports les rsums de fax, appels tlphoniques, et toute autre communication intercepte par les ordinateurs pour dcouvrir des informations lies  des _ cibles de grandes valeurs_ . Der Spiegel explique que le systme est destin  _ trouver des informations lies aux cibles quil serait difficile de se procurer autrement_ .


_Aperu de la liste_

Les documents montrent galement comment lhomologue britannique de la NSA, le GCHQ, sest infiltr dans les entreprises internet allemandes afin d'obtenir une meilleure comprhension de la nature du trafic Internet qui parcours l'Allemagne, explique le quotidien. Trois entreprises allemandes ont explicitement t cites : Stellar, Cetel et IABG

Le quotidien allemand Der Spiegel qui rapporte ces rvlations dEdward Snowden explique que ces fichiers taient stocks sur une base de donnes de la NSA qui _ pourrait tre un lment de preuve important_  aux yeux de la justice allemande, laquelle _ veut dcider dans les jours  venir si elle ouvre une information judiciaire portant sur des soupons d'espionnage_ .

En guise de rponse, Jay Carney, un porte-parole de la Maison Blanche, a dclar que _ le prsident assure la chancelire que les Etats-Unis ne surveillent pas et ne surveilleront pas les communications de la chancelire._ . 

*Source :* Der Spiegel

----------


## marsupial

> Comment prendre un news sur un thread trs ancien, et la news n'a pas suscit l'intrt de plusieurs utilisateurs, deux commentaires seulement et la mettre en haut de l'accueil du portail. 
> Quand on voit on pense comme s'il y a vraiment quelque chose intressant, alors que c'est juste une suite d'une histoire presque dmod. N'y a-t-il pas de news aussi intressante pour les dveloppeurs que a.


 :8O: 

Pathtique.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Les USA auraient des antennes-relais factices embarques dans de petits avions pour espionner des criminels prsums,* 
*un programme lanc depuis 2007* 

Le dpartement amricain de la Justice (DoJ) a collect des donnes en provenance de milliers de tlphones portables via des tours de communication factices dployes  bord de petits avions, en loccurrence des jets et monomoteurs lgers, afin de rcuprer des informations relatives  lidentit et la localisation des utilisateurs de tlphones portables. Mis en place depuis 2007 par lUS Marshals Service sous la supervision du DoJ, le programme visait prioritairement des criminels prsums sur le sol amricain, mais il naurait pourtant pas pargn les citoyens lambda.

Ces avions, parmi lesquels des modles Cessna, opreraient depuis au moins cinq aroports du pays et embarqueraient un systme ddi, sous la forme de botiers familirement nomms  dirtboxes  qui sont capables dimiter les signaux mis par les antennes-relais de tlphonie mobile. Aussi, en un seul vol, la technologie permettait de rcuprer des donnes relatives  des dizaines de milliers dappareils selon lune des deux sources proches de laffaire du Wall Street Journal. Ces mmes sources nont pas t en mesure de dterminer la frquence ni la dure des vols, mais ont tout de mme affirm quils se faisaient sur une base rgulire.


_Cessna 182_
Les tlphones portables sont programms pour se connecter  nimporte quelles antennes-relais de tlphonie mobile  proximit qui prsente le signal le plus fort. Aussi, les antennes-relais de tlphonie mobile factices embarques dans les avions ont un systme permettant de faire croire au tlphone que ce sont elles qui ont le signal le plus fort afin de pouvoir lire les numros d'enregistrement uniques des appareils lorsqu'ils se connectent, rapporte le WSJ. Les fausses antennes-relais dterminent par la suite quels tlphones appartiennent  un criminel prsum et  relchent  les donnes relatives  ceux qui ne le sont pas.

En rapportant ces faits, le WSJ a cit un reprsentant de lUnion amricaine des Liberts Civiles qui le qualifiait dinexcusable _ filet de programme de surveillance_ . Le DoJ a t contact et sest refus  tout commentaire, expliquant seulement que les agences du Dpartement de Justice _ se soumettent  la loi fdrale, ce qui inclut demander lapprobation de la cour_ . 

Lun des effets indsirables est que ces antennes-relais factices peuvent parfois couper les appels (mis ou entrants). _ Les autorits ont essay de minimiser le risque de prjudice, y compris en demandant une modification du logiciel pour sassurer que les fausses tours ninterrompent pas les appels durgence mis au 911_  a assur lune des sources.   

Ce programme est un exemple de lextrmit dans laquelle les tats-Unis sont prts  aller pour mener la surveillance  lintrieur de leurs frontires. Un programme qui ne manquera pas de similitudes dans lapproche de la NSA et sa collecte de millions de donnes tlphoniques afin de trouver une pingle dans une botte de foin. Le gouvernement amricain avait justifi ces enregistrements en prtextant quil sagit l de la faon la moins invasive de rechercher des terroristes. 

*Source :* WSJ

----------


## earhater

N'empche les ingnieurs 'ricains ils sont vachement ingnieux  ::D:  Parce que le coup du p'tit avion fallait le trouver et savoir l'exploiter. Mais bon vu que c'est contre le terrorisme je suis entirement pour et personne ne va rien dire parce que c'est l'tat.

----------


## transgohan

> Les tlphones portables sont programms pour se connecter  nimporte quelle les antennes-relais  de tlphonie mobile  proximit qui prsente le signal le plus fort. Aussi, les antennes-relais de tlphonie mobile factices embarques dans les avions ont un systme permettant de faire croire au tlphone que ce sont elles qui ont le signal le plus fort afin de pouvoir lire les numros d'enregistrement uniques des appareils lorsqu'ils se connectent, rapporte le WSJ. Les fausses antennes-relais dtermine par la suite quels tlphones appartient  un criminel prsum et  relche  les donnes relatives  ceux qui ne le sont pas.


Il n'y a pas de moyen de "faire croire"...
Il suffit juste de cracher du signal plus fort.
En gros ils ont inond le sol en crachant plus fort que ce qu'envoyaient les antennes proches pour obtenir un meilleur SNR (rapport signal sur bruit) afin que leur antenne factice soit choisie par les tlphones portables.

----------


## elssar

En gros c'est une attaque type MITM, pour avoir l'IMSI du phone non ? c'est pas tellement rvolutionnaire. Mais utiliser des petits avions pour a, ils ont du fric quand mme  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Shuty

Si c'est pour lutter contre le terrorisme, ca me convient aussi... Aprs il faut dire qu'en plus d'tre vicelard, il sont tout de mme bon...  ::ptdr::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Saverok

Pour le coup, il s'agit d'opration relativement cible
Mme si le rayon d'action est grand, la cible est clairement connue  l'avance, il ne s'agit pas d'espionner l'intgralit des communications au cas o, on en identifierai une....

----------


## Zirak

> Pour le coup, il s'agit d'opration relativement cible
> Mme si le rayon d'action est grand,* la cible est clairement connue  l'avance, il ne s'agit pas d'espionner l'intgralit des communications au cas o, on en identifierai une*....


Mwouais, enfin, a, c'est ce qu'ils disent eux, tout comme le fait que cela ne soit fait QUE pour trouver les terroristes.

C'est exactement le mme discours que NSA et consorts au final, je vois pas trop pourquoi on devrait plus les croire eux ?  ::?:

----------


## Saverok

> Mwouais, enfin, a, c'est ce qu'ils disent eux, tout comme le fait que cela ne soit fait QUE pour trouver les terroristes.


Cela tient  la technique.
L'avion peut capter seulement les communication sur un secteur prcis (de quelques kilomtres carrs quand mme).
Autrement dit, cela n'a d'intrt que si tu es sr que les devices que tu veux couter se trouvent dans ce secteur
Envoyer un avion comme a dans un secteur au hasard au cas o, peut tre, .... n'a pas de sens
On envoie l'avion l o l'on sait qu'il y a quelque chose  couter et c'est une diffrence norme avec PRISM

Par contre, sur le fait que ce n'est utilis que contre le terrorisme, je ne suis pas dupe non plus
En mme temps, rien nempche d'utiliser ce type de dispositif pour d'autres crimes...




> C'est exactement le mme discours que NSA et consorts au final, je vois pas trop pourquoi on devrait plus les croire eux ?


Pour le coup, je suis d'accord, tant que ce n'est pas contrler par un juge...

----------


## ticNFA

Il faut juste en dduire que le DoJ n'a pas accs aux moyens du DoD qui doit tre directement connect aux centraux.
a ferait tche sinon, la justice qui outrepasse la loi, dont la NSA n'a que faire.

----------


## marsupial

> Il faut juste en dduire que le DoJ n'a pas accs aux moyens du DoD qui doit tre directement connect aux centraux.
> a ferait tche sinon, la justice qui outrepasse la loi, dont la NSA n'a que faire.


La NSA et consorts entraient bien en conflit avec la loi jusqu' la FISA et la cration du tribunal secret, FISC, sous l'administration Bush leur accordant les pleins pouvoirs et furent vots par le Congrs  une large majorit sous le coup du 11 septembre. Aprs un houleux dbat au Congrs depuis le Printemps, au dbut de l ' Automne, le dispositif a t dpoussir mais pas revu de fond en comble comme le veut une large partie du grand public des Etats-Unis aujourd'hui.

----------


## Agrajag

Nous arrivons bientt  une poque o les gouvernements, pour lutter contre l'ennemi de l'intrieur, nous obligeront  poser une camra dans nos chambres  coucher ou dans nos toilettes (parce que dans nos foyers c'est dj globalement le cas), et les dissidents seraient alors considrs comme des terroristes.

Encore une news qui n'a franchement rien  voir avec l'IT, tant plus une histoire de Droit (avec un grand D), de privation de liberts personnelles, et de toute le chmilblick occidental... que d'innovation technologique relle.

Quelques rflexions :
Pourquoi n'a-t-on pas le droit d'utiliser de brouilleur?
Puis-je moi aussi outrepasser la loi dans le but de rcolter des informations similaires ?
Sommes-nous capable de dfendre encore nos liberts en 2014 (car ayant  faire  une des menaces quotidiennes mondiales) ?

Citoyennement.

----------


## DonQuiche

> L'avion peut capter seulement les communication sur un secteur prcis (de quelques kilomtres carrs quand mme).


Autrement dit tout New York. O vivent les criminels ? Dans les villes denses, bingo.

Cela dit il est vident que ces avions n'ont pas servi  fliquer la population en gnral puisque la NSA utilise dj de bien meilleurs moyens pour a. A quoi bon crer de fausses antennes-relais quand tu peux simplement te brancher chez l'oprateur GSM et que tu enregistres l'intgralit du spectre radio sur tout le territoire US et toutes les grandes villes trangres ? Les Marshals et flics de base n'ont simplement pas encore accs  ces moyens. a viendra.




> Nous arrivons bientt  une poque o les gouvernements, pour lutter contre l'ennemi de l'intrieur, nous obligeront  poser une camra dans nos chambres  coucher ou dans nos toilettes (parce que dans nos foyers c'est dj globalement le cas), et les dissidents seraient alors considrs comme des terroristes.


Bien sr que non, ils agissent de faon beaucoup plus subtile. Ils ont russi  presque compltement liminer la vie prive et ils l'ont fait d'une faon qui n'a suscit aucune raction d'ampleur lorsque a s'est su. Tant que tu prsenteras des scnarios inimaginables tu ne convaincras personne du danger.




> Pourquoi n'a-t-on pas le droit d'utiliser de brouilleur?


Parce que cela interfre avec les quipements de tes voisins. Plus gnralement, autant l'artillerie lourde anti-surveillance semble tre notre dernier recours, autant il est problmatique de voir autant de dveloppements technologiques du ct des dispositifs anti-flics. Malheureusement je ne crois pas qu'il y ait de bonne solution possible.

----------


## gangsoleil

> il ne s'agit pas d'espionner l'intgralit des communications au cas o, on en identifierai une....


Au contraire, c'est bien le but plus ou moins avou : si tu coutes tout  le monde, et que tu sais qu'il n'y a rien de prvu  un endroit, tu es  certain qu'il ne va rien se passer. Le problme est que justement, pour tre certain de ne rien louper, il faut couter tout le monde, partout, tout le temps, et qu'il y a des gens que a drange, pour des raisons de libert. 

Aprs, il y a une diffrence entre l'coute et l'analyse. L'attentat du marathon de Boston l'a bien montr, a posteriori.

----------


## Saverok

> Au contraire, c'est bien le but plus ou moins avou : si tu coutes tout  le monde, et que tu sais qu'il n'y a rien de prvu  un endroit, tu es  certain qu'il ne va rien se passer. Le problme est que justement, pour tre certain de ne rien louper, il faut couter tout le monde, partout, tout le temps, et qu'il y a des gens que a drange, pour des raisons de libert. 
> 
> Aprs, il y a une diffrence entre l'coute et l'analyse. L'attentat du marathon de Boston l'a bien montr, a posteriori.


Mon commentaire s'appliquait uniquement  la dernire technique rvle : les antennes relais factices montes sur des avions
Ces antennes ont un rayons d'action limite de mme qu'une capacit d'interception limite (tout comme une antenne relais classique)
Autrement dit, ces coutes, par cette technique, sont forcment cibles (sinon il faudrait autant d'antennes factices sur avions qu'il y a d'antennes aux US...)

A ne pas confondre avec le projet PRISM qui un programme de surveillance gnralise

----------


## berceker united

> Mwouais, enfin, a, c'est ce qu'ils disent eux, tout comme le fait que cela ne soit fait QUE pour trouver les terroristes.
> 
> C'est exactement le mme discours que NSA et consorts au final, je vois pas trop pourquoi on devrait plus les croire eux ?


+1 . En faite, si vous n'tes pas une personne connu a peut aller mais cette partie l on ne la matrise pas. 
Au dpart, une photo, une vido, notre vie pos sur une serveur peut tre anodine car il y a rien d'intressant en tant que personne lambda et en effet on intresse personne. Mais les alas de la vie fait que vous vous lancer dans la politique par exemple. Je peux vous assurer que ces donnes qui au dpart ft anodin peut tre interprt dans le sens qui vous arrangera pas.
Vous tes accus  tord de pdophilie, vous vous connaissez la vrit mais ceux en face de vous non. Comme par hasard, ils peuvent sortir une image de pedobear sur un rpertoire du serveur que vous avez synchronis avec votre bureau et que vous avez carrment oubli.
Donc ceux qui disent "J'ai rien  cacher, je suis sage" a dpend de qui vous serez.

----------


## RyzenOC

Et moi qui croyait que le tlphone portable et les avions faisait pas bon mnage...

Un jour faudrait vraiment qu'une tude srieuse soit porte la dessus, lutilisation du tlphone dans une station service et dans un avions.
Car je vois du tout quel danger sa peut apporter.

----------


## sevyc64

> Pourquoi n'a-t-on pas le droit d'utiliser de brouilleur?


Pour ce qui est de la France, je ne sais pas si c'est niveau national ou europen, il y a plusieurs points prcis qui rendent l'utilisation lgale d'un brouilleur extrmement compliqu. Un des points notamment est que le dit brouilleur ne peut agir que dans un espace limit et confin, il ne peut agir que de manire limite dans le temps durant l'opration  protger mais pas en permanence. De plus, s'il peut brouiller au point dempcher les communications personnelles, il ne peut et ne doit en aucun cas empcher, ni mme dgrader les communications quelles quel soient qui aurait un caractre d'urgence. Cela inclus videmment l'appel aux services de secours, mais pas uniquement.

C'est la raison pour laquelle, bons nombres de cinma qui avaient commencer  en implanter ont finalement dfinitivement renoncer.





> Ces antennes ont un rayons d'action limite de mme qu'une capacit d'interception limite (tout comme une antenne relais classique)
> Autrement dit, ces coutes, par cette technique, sont forcment cibles (sinon il faudrait autant d'antennes factices sur avions qu'il y a d'antennes aux US...)


Limits certes mais beaucoup moins que les antennes officielles des oprateurs. Ces antennes espions sont gnralement bien plus puissantes (ce qui est possible lgalement puisqu'elles ne sont pas en fonctionnement permanent) et ne sont pas attache  un ou un autre oprateur mais se font passer pour eux. Elles peuvent donc prempter l'ensemble des abonns tout oprateur confondu d'un quartier, d'une ville, etc... sachant que tout tlphone passant  porte s'y connectera dessus car l'antenne se dclare comme tant meilleure, plus puissante, etc...

----------


## Saverok

> Limits certes mais beaucoup moins que les antennes officielles des oprateurs. Ces antennes espions sont gnralement bien plus puissantes (ce qui est possible lgalement puisqu'elles ne sont pas en fonctionnement permanent) et ne sont pas attache  un ou un autre oprateur mais se font passer pour eux. Elles peuvent donc prempter l'ensemble des abonns tout oprateur confondu d'un quartier, d'une ville, etc... sachant que tout tlphone passant  porte s'y connectera dessus car l'antenne se dclare comme tant meilleure, plus puissante, etc...


On n'a pas les chiffres pour trancher sur le sujet mais il ne faut pas oublier o sont places ces antennes : sur des trs petits avions du style Cessna
Autrement dit, la taille de l'antenne est limite de mme que ses batteries
De l  avoir la puissance et la capacit pour capter l'intgralit du trafic mobile d'une ville, faut pas pousser non plus
De plus, avec le poids de tout a, je ne pense pas non plus que les rservoirs de l'avion permettent de temps de vol de longue dure (on parle de Cessna, est il utile de le rappeler)

Pour finir, on parle de la DoJ et non de la NSA
Ils n'ont ni les mmes moyens financiers ni les mmes ressources techniques ni la mme libert / impunit d'action
Autant on peut se permettre de fantasmer sur les projets de la NSA qui mettent en uvres des techniques et technologies encore inconnues du commun, autant pour la DoJ, on est vite ramen  la ralit (et mme avec quelques annes de retard)

----------


## shadowmoon

> De plus, avec le poids de tout a, je ne pense pas non plus que les rservoirs de l'avion permettent de temps de vol de longue dure (on parle de Cessna, est il utile de le rappeler)


Un Cessna 172, le modle le plus rpandu, a un rservoir de 53 gal (environ 200L). 

A allure "normale" (60% de la puissance moteur  10 000 pieds d'altitude), cela lui autorise une autonomie moyenne de 6,6 heures. 

Et cela en utilisation "normale", soit avec 4 personnes  bord (pilote + 3 passagers).

De ce fait,  mon avis, pas de souci au niveau du poids, l'antenne et ses batteries ne dpassent pas les 240 kg (3 x 80).

Je pense que cette dure de vol est largement suffisante pour quadriller une ville non ?

Selon moi, le seul souci auquel ils pourraient tre confronts est la dure d'utilisation des batteries.

[edit] je viens de voir que quelqu'un a mis un - sur ce message. Jaimerais que cette personne fasse preuve d'un peu de courage et argumente sa dcision [/edit]

[edit2] Les chiffres que je cite proviennent du "Manuel de vol du Cessna 172 R"  publi par la DGAC en 1997, dont j'ai un exemplaire, grce  un de mes oncles retrait de cette institution [/edit2]

----------


## gangsoleil

> Et moi qui croyait que le tlphone portable et les avions faisait pas bon mnage...
> 
> Un jour faudrait vraiment qu'une tude srieuse soit porte la dessus, lutilisation du tlphone dans une station service et dans un avions.
> Car je vois du tout quel danger sa peut apporter.


Dans les avions, l'utilisation du tlphone portable est utilis, sauf durant les phases de dcollage et datterrissage. Bon, a ne sert  rien de chercher  capter un rseau en vol, mais tu as maintenant le droit de le faire. 
On peut d'ailleurs se dire que cette autorisation a t donne du jour au lendemain, sans qu'aucune modification ne soit apporte sur aucun des appareils existants, alors qu'avant le discours tait qu'un tlphone allum pendant le vol c'tait ultra-dangereux, que a empchait l'avion de voler ou presque. Mais ne rflchissons pas plus, on risquerait de trouver que finalement les avions peuvent tout de mme voler.

Pour les stations services, le vrai risque (le seul ?) vient de la rception d'un appel lorsque tu es en mode vibreur, et que le tlphone est  proximit de vapeurs d'essence (autrement dit dans ta poche ou dans ta main pendant que tu te sers) : au dclenchement du vibreur, il est possible qu'il y ait une tincelle, et l ce n'est vraiment pas une bonne ide.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Dans les avions, l'utilisation du tlphone portable est utilis, sauf durant les phases de dcollage et datterrissage. Bon, a ne sert  rien de chercher  capter un rseau en vol, mais tu as maintenant le droit de le faire.


Merci, je ne le savais pas.
Donc tu as le droit de tlphoner, d'utiliser la 3G... bref aucune limite ?

----------


## bombseb

Les tlphones portables peuvent capter le rseau dans les avions ?
Je croyais que c'tait pas possible

----------


## gangsoleil

> Les tlphones portables peuvent capter le rseau dans les avions ?
> Je croyait que c'tait pas possible


Non, tu ne peux pas, mais tu as dsormais le droit d'essayer (tu peux avoir ton tlphone allum, et en mode normal, pas en mode avion).

Le seul intrt d'avoir un rseau actif est l'utilisation d'un rseau trs local, comme le propose par exemple FireChat.

----------


## marsupial

en raction au rejet du Snat de discuter du Freedom Act

----------


## sevyc64

> Autrement dit, la taille de l'antenne est limite de mme que ses batteries
> De l  avoir la puissance et la capacit pour capter l'intgralit du trafic mobile d'une ville, faut pas pousser non plus
> De plus, avec le poids de tout a, je ne pense pas non plus que les rservoirs de l'avion permettent de temps de vol de longue dure (on parle de Cessna, est il utile de le rappeler)


Tu parle de la taille physique ?
La taille physique d'une antenne est principalement influence par la longueur d'onde, non par la puissance dmission. Une antenne GSM,  peine plus de 2m, si je me trompe pas. a rentre largement sous un cesna. Quant aux batteries, ne pas oublier que lavion lui-mme produit de l'lectricit, l'antenne n'a pas forcment besoin de fonctionner sur batterie. Pour le poids, mme si on arrive  300kg, un cesna le supporte aisment. 




> Donc tu as le droit de tlphoner, d'utiliser la 3G... bref aucune limite ?





> Les tlphones portables peuvent capter le rseau dans les avions ?


tlphoner, oui, utiliser la 3G non, tu ne capteras aucun rseau.
En ralit si l'interdiction a t lev, c'est bien parce que certaines compagnies prvoient, dans un avenir trs proche (certaines le font dj, je crois), d'offrir aux passagers un relais GSM interne  lavion en liaison soit avec le sol, soit par satellite. a sera notamment le cas sur des liaisons intrieures. 
Et comme on ne peut autoriser sur certains avions (liaisons intrieures) et interdire sur d'autres (liaisons internationales) c'est autoriser partout.

Mais de toute faon, sans rseau interne, on capte rien dans un avion. C'est une boite mtallique, autrement dit une cage de faraday.

----------


## elssar

> Tu parle de la taille physique ?
> La taille physique d'une antenne est principalement influence par la longueur d'onde, non par la puissance dmission. Une antenne GSM,  peine plus de 2m, si je me trompe pas. a rentre largement sous un cesna. Quant aux batteries, ne pas oublier que lavion lui-mme produit de l'lectricit, l'antenne n'a pas forcment besoin de fonctionner sur batterie. Pour le poids, mme si on arrive  300kg, un cesna le supporte aisment.


De mmoire c'est un peu plus compliqu que a pour les antennes. Si je me souviens bien, la taille des antennes est variable en fonction du besoin(densit de population, type de terrain etc etc), a permet de faire varier la taille de la cellule. Je crois me rappeler qu'il existe 4 types d'antennes diffrentes (en ralit de taille).

Il y a les antennes femtocell, picocell, microcell, et macrocell. Je sais plus exactement les tailles de chaque antennes. Mais a va plus loin que 2m pour des macrocell (15-20m) avec un rayon d'action pouvant aller jusqu' 30 km2 au sol.

(c'est juste une prcision, je reste de ton avis sur la facilit de rentrer une antenne dans un avion)

----------


## Saverok

Mes remarques ne remettent pas en cause sur la faisabilit de mettre une antenne dans un avion (de plus l'article indique que c'est un fait)

Jmets juste des doutes sur la porte du dispositif
La taille de l'avion fait que cela limite grandement la taille de l'antenne (porte et capacit qui rendent impossible de surveiller l'intgralit d'une ville)
La taille de l'avion fait que cela limite la capacit en batterie et donc l'autonomie du dispositif (impossible de faire du 24h/7j)
Le rservoir de l'avion associ  la charge (antenne + batterie) limite galement l'autonomie du dispositif (impossible de faire du 24h/7j)
Les modles d'avion choisit ne font pas de vol go-stationnaire : il faut tre constamment en mouvement et donc, il y a en permanence une zone non couverte
Etc

Ce dispositif a des contraintes qui ne permettent pas une surveillance gnralise
C'est forcment du cibl
Certes, cibl grosse maille mais cibl tout de mme

Ce dispositif n'est pas fait pour l'usage "prventif"  la PRISM (on coute tout, au cas o)

----------


## Battant

Bonjour,

Cela me scandalise et devrait tre illegal

Ou est le droits  la vie prive ?

Merci de votre raction 

Salutations

----------


## Francois_C

Mais dans la plupart des cas, dans un milieu urbain, ne suffirait-il pas d'installer de fausses antennes fixes, avec juste un signal plus puissant que les autres ?

----------


## Jarodd

Dployer des fausses antennes ? Mais tu es prt  payer pour a toi ?  ::ptdr::  Et en plus qui mettent plus fort, a va faire plaisir aux Robins des Toits  ::mrgreen::  Dj que les oprateurs n'arrivent pas toujours  avoir des autorisations pour dployer leurs antennes (les vraies)...

----------


## sevyc64

Dployer des antennes, fausses ou vrai, il faut des autorisations qui sont trs (et de plus en plus) difficiles  obtenir.

Quant  la puissance, elle est rglemente et limite, en fonction de l'implantation de l'antenne. Tu ne peux donc pas mettre d'antennes gure plus puissantes que celles dj en place.

Par contre, dans un avion en vol, il doit tre possible de passer au del de ces limites, dans une certaine tolrance, car ce sont des antennes temporaires. l'exposition n'tant pas permanente, il peut y avoir tolrance  ce qu'elle soit suprieure.

----------


## Fabien.31

Pour l'interdiction de l'utilisation des tlphones portables en avion, c'est peut tre du au fait qu' une poque, les compagnies ariennes proposer aux passagers de tlphoner via les tlphones des avions... moyennant finance vidamment. Peut tre que c'tait juste pour se faire plus d'argent que les mobiles taient "trs dangereux".

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Une campagne mene par Privacy International vous permet de savoir*
*si la NSA a envoy des informations vous concernant  la GCHQ  * 

Il vous est dsormais possible de savoir si les services secrets amricains ont divulgu des informations vous concernant  leurs homologues anglais du GCHQ en remplissant simplement un formulaire en ligne.

Suite  une dcision de justice historique qui a t prise un peu plus tt ce mois-ci par lIPT (Investigatory Power Tribunal), qui a reconnu que lagence de renseignements britannique GCHQ a agi illgalement en recevant des donnes issues des filets de surveillance de la NSA, Privacy International, un organisme de dfense de la vie prive, a fait mettre sur pied ledit formulaire en ligne. Il faut prciser quil sagit en particulier des donnes collectes dans le cadre du programme de surveillance PRISM avant dcembre 2014, donc il ny aucun moyen pour vous de passer par ce formulaire pour savoir si vous faites actuellement lobjet dune surveillance en Angleterre. Il faut noter quen 15 ans, cest la premire fois que le tribunal dinvestigation se prononce contre un service de renseignements.

Pour tre ligible, point nest besoin dtre Anglais ni mme de rsider sur le territoire. Tout le monde peut demander si un accs non autoris  ses donnes a t fait. Voici ce que Privacy International explique :  les implications de notre rcente victoire sur le GCHQ devant lInvestigatory Power Tribunal signifie que toutes les donnes changes entre la NSA et la GCHQ taient illgales. Parce que les gens situs de par le monde ont t affects par cet change de donnes frauduleux, pas seulement les citoyens britanniques mais nimporte qui dans le monde peut demander si leurs donnes rcupres par la NSA ont t frauduleusement partages avec le GCHQ .

Comment faire une requte ? Rien de plus simple. Privacy International vous demande de joindre  votre demande un email et un numro de tlphone o vous pourrez tre contacts et qui seront communiqus au GCHQ ainsi qu lIPT  afin d'obtenir une dclaration mes droits en vertu de l'article 8 et de l'article 10 [de la Loi sur les droits du Royaume-Uni] qui ont t viols et de demander  ce que mes dossiers soient supprims . En effet, si le tribunal dinvestigation a trouv que lchange de donnes entre la NSA et le CGHQ tait illgal, Privacy International souligne quil a  une obligation lgale denquter sur toute plainte formule  lendroit de CGHQ .

Alors que le processus de demande est rapide, lorganisme de dfense de la vie prive remarque que les requtes actuelles pourraient prendre un peu plus de temps qui pourrait mme tre compt en mois ou mme annes avant que vous ne puissiez avoir confirmation ou infirmation sur le fait que vous ayez fait lobjet dune quelconque surveillance. 

 ::fleche::  remplir le formulaire

*Source :* Privacy International, FAQ Privacy International

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ? Allez-vous remplir ce formulaire ? Pour quelles raisons ?

----------


## Lyons

Quelle aubaine ! Ils n'ont mme plus besoin de chercher des informations sur nous, on les leur envoie spontanment.

----------


## Zirak

> Quelle aubaine ! Ils n'ont mme plus besoin de chercher des informations sur nous, on les leur envoie spontanment.


C'est a, pour savoir si on a t espionn, il faut leur filer l'adresse mail et le numro de tlphone, qu'ils espionneront par la suite car si on s'inquite de savoir si on a t espionn, c'est qu'on a forcment quelque chose  se reprocher, un peu comme quand ils ont considrs comme personne "louche" tout ceux qui avaient visit les sites concernant TOR ou la version de linux utilis par Snowden permettant d'tre moins surveill (j'ai mang le nom de la distrib)...

----------


## ticNFA

Tails, il me semble. C'est celle qu'utilise Greenwald en tous cas.

----------


## ennazec

Un virus dtect 14 ans aprs... a laisse rveur sur ceux, plus rcents, qui trainent maintenant sur nos disques dur (ou plutt ceux de nos militaires/gouvernants/entreprises).

----------


## worm83

Bah alors si la NSA vire dans la thorie du complot.

"D'ABORD ILS NIERONT LA CHOSE. ENSUITE, ILS LA MINIMISERONT. ENFIN, ILS DIRONT QUE CELA SE SAVAIT DEPUIS LONGTEMPS".
- Alexandre Von Humbolt

----------


## Thorien

Moi il y a deux trucs qui m'chappent.

=> Si le ct illgal de la pratique de GCHQ a t reconnu par un tribunal. pourquoi ne pas se contenter de simplement supprimer le dit "fichier".
D'autant que traiter manuellement une a une les demandes risque de prendre un temps considrable.
Bref c'est pas logique tant sur l'aspect pcuniaire (va falloir payer un tas de gens pour traiter les demandes) que sur l'aspect efficacit.

=> Et quid de la pratique de la NSA ct lgalit amricaine. Pirater de la part d'un gouvernement des socits commerciales sans aucun motif avr c'est un peu borderline et discutable comme pratique.

Enfin le fond du problme ce n'est pas tant "qui est dans un fichier ou qui ne l'est pas" car dans le cas prsent la volumtrie des donnes collectes est tellement considrable, que potentiellement tout le monde est dessus :



> la NSA estimait dj en 2009 que lamlioration de ses routines de rcupration pourraient permettre lobtention de 12  22 millions de cls par seconde et que ce chiffre grimperait jusqu 50 millions si ncessaire


Et puis tre retir de la liste britannique ne changera rien aux pratiques de la NSA et vos cls de cryptage sim seront toujours stockes ct amricain.

Bref la vrai question c'est surtout qu'est ce qu'ils en font...

----------


## Citrax

Qu'ils commencent par supprimer toutes les informations qu'ils ont stock et collect sur tous les citoyens non americains....puisqu'il ne s'agit deja pas de leur juridiction.
Enfn faut pas rever !

----------


## landry161

> Bonjour,
> 
> Cela me scandalise et devrait tre illegal
> 
> Ou est le droits  la vie prive ?
> 
> Merci de votre raction 
> 
> Salutations


 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 
Il n'existe que de nom

----------


## landry161

> Avez-vous remarqu que tous les laptops sont maintenants vendus avec des webcams? Je ne serait pas surprit que Windows/Mac envoie des photos des gens  la NSA.


C'est pas impossible en tout cas surtout depuis les rvlations de Edward Snowden.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Edward Snowden se dit prt  retourner aux tats-Unis*
* condition d'avoir un procs quitable * 

Cela fait dj prs dun an et demi que lancien contractuel de la NSA  lorigine des fuites sur les programmes despionnage est en Russie. Il doit sans doute avoir le mal du pays puisque son avocat Anatoly Kucherena a affirm au quotidien russe Tass quil a exprim son dsir de retourner aux tats-Unis et faire face  la justice de son pays  condition davoir lassurance dun  procs quitable .  Il y pense. Il a le dsir dy rentrer et nous ferons tout ce qui est en notre pouvoir pour que cela se ralise  a ajout lavocat qui a prcis que  nous travaillons sur la question de son retour en Amrique avec un groupe davocats . 

Lavocat a expliqu que, jusqu prsent, le procureur gnral des tats-Unis Eric Holder a seulement promis que Snowden ne sera pas condamn  mort. Pour Kucherena,  actuellement, ils garantissent que Snowden ne sera pas excut, pas quil recevra un procs quitable. Et la garantie vient du procureur gnral, qui ne peut mme pas influencer les dcisions des tribunaux selon la loi . En clair, mme si le procureur gnral est en charge du dpartement de la justice, ses propos dans le contexte actuel ne rpondent pas aux exigences dEdward Snowden.  

Lancien contractuel de la NSA est en Russie depuis 2013 o il y travaille et travaille mme en tant que consultant pour des entreprises technologiques parmi lesquelles certaines sont mme amricaines.  Edward est sous protection, nous prenons des mesures pour garantir sa scurit  a assur son avocat qui a rajout quil  travaille et apprend le Russe .

En outre, il a ajout avoir vu sa copine Lindsay Mills  elle vient en Russie, ils saiment tous les deux et ils ont t ensemble depuis des annes dj. Elle va continuer  rester de son ct . Sans compter le fait que son permis dexil temporaire a expir le 1er aot 2014 et a t renouvel pour trois ans encore. Son avocat a avanc que Snowden est capable de voyager hors de la Russie grce  ce permis de rsidence, mais  je pense quaussitt quil quittera la Russie, il sera emmen dans une ambassade amricaine .

Autant dire quil nest pas press de voyager et en particulier pour les tats-Unis, du moins pas tant quil estime que les conditions quil demande ne sont pas respectes. 

*Source :* Tass

----------


## RyzenOC

La Russie qui dfend nos intrt face aux mchants amricain, un film que nous ne verrons jamais a Hollywood.

----------


## Traroth2

"je pense quaussitt quil quittera la Russie, il sera emmen dans une ambassade amricaine"

Il sera enlev, quoi...

----------


## Traroth2

> La Russie qui dfend nos intrt face aux mchants amricain, un film que nous ne verrons jamais a Hollywood.


Pas trs raliste, il faut dire. La ralit, c'est un film bien plus triste et effrayant : les mchants Russes s'amusent  emmerder les mchants Etasuniens en leur envoyant Snowden dans les pattes. Les seuls qui ont apparemment renonc  dfendre leurs intrts sont les imbciles europens. L, tout est part en sucette, c'est la liquidation totale.

----------


## yahiko

> Le procureur gnral des tats-Unis Eric Holder a seulement promis que Snowden ne sera pas condamn  mort.


Plutt rassurant ce procureur !






 ::salo::

----------


## Trag9998

> Citation Envoy par sazearte  Voir le message
> La Russie qui dfend nos intrt face aux mchants amricain, un film que nous ne verrons jamais a Hollywood.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Pas trs raliste, il faut dire. La ralit, c'est un film bien plus triste et effrayant : les mchants Russes s'amusent  emmerder les mchants Etasuniens en leur envoyant Snowden dans les pattes. Les seuls qui ont apparemment renonc  dfendre leurs intrts sont les imbciles europens. L, tout est part en sucette, c'est la liquidation totale.



On se met sous tutelle amricaine, vu la hausse de leurs budgets militaires et de leurs diffrentes agences de renseignement, il faudrait que les pays Europens s'associent d'une mme voix pour lutter contre l'impact des deux blocs.
Quand nos budgets et nombre de postes baissent,  part ceux de la lutte  Manuel Valls contre le terrorisme ... des fonds dpenss qui ne serviront  pas grand chose si ce n'est la surveillance de djihadistes amateurs venus de cits.

----------


## landry161

> "je pense quaussitt quil quittera la Russie, il sera emmen dans une ambassade amricaine"
> 
> Il sera enlev, quoi...


Ouais.Franchement snowden de retour aux USA ?
Je  crois qu'il ferait mieux de rester en Russie parce que son retour=bonjour les dgats et les problmes

----------


## Traroth2

> On se met sous tutelle amricaine, vu la hausse de leurs budgets militaires et de leurs diffrentes agences de renseignement, il faudrait que les pays Europens s'associent d'une mme voix pour lutter contre l'impact des deux blocs.
> Quand nos budgets et nombre de postes baissent,  part ceux de la lutte  Manuel Valls contre le terrorisme ... des fonds dpenss qui ne serviront  pas grand chose si ce n'est la surveillance de djihadistes amateurs venus de cits.


D'une manire gnrale, avant mme de penser  s'opposer activement aux Etats-Unis, il faudrait dj commencer par cesser de participer activement  notre esclavage !

----------


## kain_tn

Il va connatre le sort de Bradley Manning...

----------


## Beanux

Propos de Michael Hayden, ancien dirigeant de la NSA, qui annonce la couleur:
 Il y a 100 000 personnes qui travaillent pour le renseignement amricain qui nont pas viol leur serment. Si mon gouvernement participe  nimporte quel accueil  bras ouverts, ou mme  la moindre tentative dapproche, cela provoquera lhostilit de ces hommes sur qui reposent la scurit et la libert de mon pays. 

Donc on devrait potentiellement condamner 100 000 personnes  la place pour ne pas avoir fait ce qui tait "juste".  ::P:

----------


## LSMetag

Procs quitable => A la place de la balle dans la tte unilatrale, ce sera un duel, comme au Far West, mais contre le mme adversaire (surentran).

----------


## Captain_JS

> Il va connatre le sort de Bradley Manning...


Pourquoi il changerait de sexe ?  ::weird::

----------


## edouard12

Ohh son pays lui manque !! Il aurait peut tre dt y penser avant de le trahir et de mettre des centaines de personnes en danger !!

----------


## Zirak

> Ohh son pays lui manque !! Il aurait peut tre dt y penser avant de le trahir et de mettre des centaines de personnes en danger !!


Je pense que c'est plutt sa famille et ses amis, avant le pays en lui-mme, mme si cela se comprendrait qu'il ait le mal du pays.


Par contre, toi qui a l'air si renseign, j'aimerais bien savoir qui sont ces centaines de personnes qu'il a mis en danger dont tu parles, car je ne vois vraiment pas...

----------


## edouard12

> Je pense que c'est plutt sa famille et ses amis, avant le pays en lui-mme, mme si cela se comprendrait qu'il ait le mal du pays.
> 
> 
> Par contre, toi qui a l'air si renseign, j'aimerais bien savoir qui sont ces centaines de personnes qu'il a mis en danger dont tu parles, car je ne vois vraiment pas...


Nous tous, en faites... En dnonant les services secrets, il participe  la dstabilisation de nos tat de droit. ( Qui ferait confiance  un tat qui surveille ces citoyens ? )  et empche ces mme services daccomplir entirement leurs missions: protger nos dmocraties.

----------


## Zirak

> Nous tous, en faites... En dnonant les services secrets, il participe  la dstabilisation de nos tat de droit. ( Qui ferait confiance  un tat qui surveille ces citoyens ? )  et empche ces mme services daccomplir entirement leurs missions: protger nos dmocraties.


Alors dj, tu t'emballes un peu vite, que viens faire le "nous tous" / "nos dmocraties", et le tout reste dans cette histoire ? Snowden n'a fait que dnoncer les agissements de la NSA (et ses fricotages avec les agences du Five Eyes), donc n'habitant dans aucun de ces pays, je ne vois pas pourquoi je me sentirais plus en danger, ce ne sont pas les agents de la NSA qui vont me protger, au mieux les services secrets franais dont il n'est pas question ici (mme si on se doute qu'ils doivent faire la mme chose avec les moyens du bord).

En tous cas, depuis Snowden, je n'ai pas l'impression que la France soit plus dstabilise que cela...  ::ptdr:: 

Les seuls pouvant tre dstabiliss, ce sont justement les personnes utilisant ces pratiques, car maintenant tout le monde le sait, le quidam moyen, va effectivement avoir un avis ngatif sur son gouvernement, mais il va enfin se mettre  rflchir un peu, plutt que de suivre aveuglment.


Ces agences ne protgent pas NOS dmocraties, chaque agence protge SA dmocratie, et jusqu' prsent, il n'y a rien qui pu montrer que d'une part c'tait efficace (il suffit de regarder les vnements de janvier), ni mme que c'tait le seul but (quitte  espionner tout le monde, pourquoi se priver de faire de l'espionnage industriel ?) 


Ensuite, tu le dis toi-mme "qui ferait confiance  un tat qui surveille ses citoyens ?" Personne, car personne n'aime se faire espionner, et que encore une fois c'est illgal. Au final, cet homme n'a fait que son devoir de citoyen, puisqu'il a dnonc une activit hors la loi. Et ce n'est pas parce que cette activit est perptre par l'Etat que l'on doit tout laisser passer.

Surtout que la, il n'est pas seulement question d'un tat qui surveille ses concitoyens mais qui surveille la plante entire...

Mais bon, c'est sr que c'est mieux de continuer d'tre pris par des idiots par nos dirigeants, tant que l'on ne se rend pas compte, c'est vrai que ce n'est pas si grave...

----------


## RyzenOC

> Ces agences ne protgent pas NOS dmocraties, chaque agence protge SA dmocratie, et jusqu' prsent, il n'y a rien qui pu montrer que d'une part c'tait efficace (il suffit de regarder les vnements de janvier), ni mme que c'tait le seul but (quitte  espionner tout le monde, pourquoi se priver de faire de l'espionnage industriel ?)


Tu va un peu vite la, nul ne sait quel aurait t la situation sans les services secrets.
Sa aurait pu tre encore pire que les vnements de janvier.




> Surtout que la, il n'est pas seulement question d'un tat qui surveille ses concitoyens mais qui surveille la plante entire...


Pour moi il y'a 2 problmes :
1) Les amricains peuvent me surveiller, alors que je suis Franais rsident en France, et qu'il n'y a rien qui pourrait indiquer que je suis dans une organisation terroriste.
On assiste littralement a du vol d'info dans un pays tranger, c'est presque une dclaration de guerre.

En revanche, que la NSA collecte des donnes sur nous grce aux requtes Google/Facebook stocker sur des serveurs amricain, sa me parait tous ta fait lgale, les donnes sont sur leurs territoire, mais qu'il volent mes mails sur laposte.net

2) Le fond du problme n'est pas que la NSA peut espionner n'importe qui, mais quelle espionne tous le monde, il est la le scandale.

Que la France puisse m'espionner je suis pour, quelle m'espionne  mon insu sans indices/preuves non.

----------


## yahiko

Il faut juste comprendre que les services de renseignement amricains utilisent le prtexte de la lutte contre le terrorisme qui est indniable, pour lgitimer ce qu'ils pratiquent depuis toujours, l'espionnage industriel et la guerre conomique.

Par exemple, dans nos nombreuses tentatives infructueuses pour exporter nos Rafales, je ne serais pas surpris d'apprendre l'implication directe ou indirecte du Dpartement d'Etat US pour faire capoter les ngociations.

Les rvlations de Snowden ont permis  nos nafs gouvernements d'avoir des preuves concrtes que les amricains n'espionnaient pas uniquement Al Qada et consors. Angela Merkel n'est pas le profil type d'une djihadiste par exemple  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jarodd

> Nous tous, en faites... En dnonant les services secrets, il participe  la dstabilisation de nos tat de droit. ( Qui ferait confiance  un tat qui surveille ces citoyens ? )  et empche ces mme services daccomplir entirement leurs missions: protger nos dmocraties.


Et grce  qui sait-on que les tats espionnent les citoyens ? C'est justement grce aux lanceurs d'alerte comme Snowden qu'on sait ce qui se trame en coulisses. Sans eux, ce ne serait encore que des suppositions, et on traiterait de paranoaques tous ceux qui oseraient s'avancer sur ce sujet. Alors que dsormais, on sait rellement ce qui se fait (et encore on ne sait pas tout), que ce soit de l'espionnage d'Etat ou de l'espionnage des multinationales  la Facebook ou Google (je n'ai pas de compte Facebook pourtant je sais que j'y suis, il y a des photos de moi o je suis identifi, pourtant je n'ai jamais donn d'accord  Facebook de les exploiter, ni de m'envoyer rgulirement des invitations par e-mail, puisqu'ils stockent aussi mon adresse personnelle).

C'est Snowden qui nous aide  protger nos dmocraties, contre ces tats qui font de chacun de leurs sujets des terroristes prsums (voir les lois scuritaires votes ces dernires annes). Ils prennent des risques pour nous dvoiler la vrit, parfois au pril de leur vie, ou risquent la prison  perptuit. Ce sont des hros, eux n'y gagnent rien  part de voir leurs vies brises (car vivre pendant des annes en exil, ou reclus dans une ambassade, ce n'est pas une vie). Et ceux qui votent ces lois liberticides ne sont jamais inquits, tant qu'on ne sait pas ce qu'ils font dans notre dos (et juste un peu plus bas).

----------


## edouard12

Et aprs avoir fait ses rvlations ; il vas ou ? Dans jn pays dirige par l'ancien chef des services secret, qui ne respecte pas le droit international, et dont les opposant au pouvoir peuvent se faire tuer en pleine capital .... C'est largement mieux que se font les tats unis

Vous voulez dire quoi par "espionnage industruelle ?" Jai du mal  imaginer la Nsa envoyer un agent chez Apple pour les informer des avances de Samsung ... Ou d'envoyer quelquun chez Ford pour leurs donner des photos de la dernire Megane ...

----------


## yahiko

Ne soyons pas nafs... Je ne me rappelle plus quel prsident amricain disait, "ce qui est bon pour General Motors est bon pour les Etats-Unis", mais cela reflte bien la mentalit et la culture de ce que doivent tre les liens entre le public, notion trs relative aux USA, et le priv.

 ::fleche::  *Les entreprises franaises face au dfi de l'espionnage industriel*



> En matire d'intelligence conomique, "nos principaux partenaires sont aussi nos premiers prdateurs". Dans la bouche du dput socialiste Jean-Jacques Urvoas, le constat ainsi nonc est sans appel: les entreprises franaises sont exposes de toute part  l'espionnage industriel et  la prdation, y compris de nos plus fidles allis, au premier rang desquels, les Etats-Unis.








A lire et  visionner pour se dniaiser.

----------


## Jarodd

> Et aprs avoir fait ses rvlations ; il vas ou ? Dans jn pays dirige par l'ancien chef des services secret, qui ne respecte pas le droit international, et dont les opposant au pouvoir peuvent se faire tuer en pleine capital .... C'est largement mieux que se font les tats unis


Tu matrises la gopolitique aussi bien que l'orthographe  ::mouarf:: 
Tout ce qui peut emmerder les Stazunis (et dans une moindre mesure l'UE) est une bonne chose pour la Russie. Ce n'est pas pour rien qu'il y a eu des rumeurs de prsence dans l'avion du prsident bolivien, ce qui a cr un mini-incident diplimatique.
Et libre  toi de prfrer un pays o les flics tuent des noirs juste parce qu'ils sont noirs, o on se fait soi-mme justice (30 000 morts par an par armes  feu), o on maintient des prisonniers depuis des annes par simple prsomption sans qu'ils aient droit  un procs quitable, et o la peine de mort est en vigueur dans deux tiers des tats... Ce beau pays qui garantit  Snowden uniquement qu'il ne soit pas excut, sans lui assurer un procs juste et quitable... C'est a qu'on appelle une dmocratie et un tat de droit, non ?  ::lol::

----------


## MightyJean

> Lavocat a expliqu que, jusqu prsent, le procureur gnral des tats-Unis Eric Holder a seulement promis que Snowden ne sera pas condamn  mort.


Non, il sera pas excut... il aura un accident sur le chemin du tribunal. Ou alors il sera victime d'un odieux acte terroriste.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Non, il sera pas excut... il aura un accident sur le chemin du tribunal. Ou alors il sera victime d'un odieux acte terroriste.


Bien sr que non, on n'est pas dans une srie tl.

Il sera simplement emprisonn  vie et censur, en toute lgalit et transparence. Et sali surtout, ce qui est moins lgal et transparent mais bien plus efficace qu'un assassinat.

----------


## Loceka

> Sans eux, ce ne serait encore que des suppositions, et on traiterait de paranoaques tous ceux qui oseraient s'avancer sur ce sujet.


Eh bien tu serais tonn de voir que mme maintenant on traite encore de paranoaque et, quand on ne traite pas de paranoaque on dit "mais tu t'en fiches de toute faon, t'as rien  cacher".
Parfois le raisonnement des gens me laisse perplexe (et amer)...

----------


## Vivien46

> Nan mais vous ne vous rendez pas compte les mecs, c'est vachement important cette surveillance, c'est pour nous protger contre les terroristes quand mme, tu vois...? 
> Donc c'est vachement important.
> Moi, j'en ai marre de me sentir menac, moi j'ai peur la, tu vois...? Je n'en peux plus de devoir regarder partout autour de moi quand je sort, de devoir regarder sous mon sige partout ou je m'assois, au cas ou il y aurait une bombe...! Je veux me sentir en scurit.
> Le dernier attentat en France il a comme mme eu lieu il y a pas si longtemps, c'tait en...1995, tu vois..., a fait seulement 18 ans..!
> Donc c'est normal que je me sente menac...et moi je suis parfaitement d'accord pour que l'on espionne ma vie, a me fait me sentir mieux, j'ai l'impression que l'on soccupe de moi, que l'on prend soin de moi, que ma vie compte pour eux, a me fait me sentir mieux quoi..., tu vois...?





> Ouais mais attendez... ! H..! Il ne faut pas oublier que c'est pour leur propre scurit tout a !
> N'oubliez pas que nous sommes menacs , que chacun d'entre nous est menac.., que les ennemis sont nombreux et  nos portes. Donc en situation d'urgence, mesures exceptionnelles, normal, non ?
> 
> 
> 
> De quel ennemi parle t-on exactement ? Quelle est cette menace nouvelle et terrible qui leur impose de prendre de telle mesure ? Quelqu'un peu rpondre..?


Je suppose que, au vu des vnements rcents (attentats un peu partout dans le monde ces dernires semaines, y compris en France), tu serais prt  ritrer ces mmes propos ?

De quel ennemi parlions-nous exactement, hm ? Ce n'est pas parce que le dernier attentat lorsque tu as post ce message datait de 18ans (en France) qu'il ne peut y en avoir d'autres. La preuve le mois dernier. Ces terroristes taient d'ailleurs connus grce aux services de renseignement (qui malheureusement n'ont pu les arrter  temps). Dis toi bien que sans services de renseignements, a n'aurait certainement pas fait "18ans".

Si tu crois que notre Terre est en paix, que la guerre n'est pas  nos portes, tu te trompes lourdement. Mme si tu ne le vois pas, la France est belle et bien en guerre.

Je ne suis pas du tout favorable  l'espionnage de masse dont nous faisons l'objet depuis des annes, mais laisse les gens protger ta vie de menaces dont tu n'as apparemment mme pas la notion de leur existences. On ne pourra jamais empcher un gouvernement de savoir ce qu'il veut sur nous, il a le contrle sur tous les outils d'informations. Tant qu'ils rcoltent des informations "utiles"  notre scurit cela ne me drange pas. L o c'est drangeant en effet, c'est quand ils veulent savoir quelle couleur de chaussette j'ai mis aujourd'hui.

N'oublie pas que la meilleur scurit pour notre vie prive, c'est en premier lieu de ne pas l'afficher sur internet comme le font tous les jeunes d'aujourd'hui sur FB, Instagram, Twitter et j'en passe .. Ils n'ont pas l'air conscient des mines qu'ils mettent en ligne et qui vont les suivre toute leur vie. Internet n'oublie jamais.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Je suppose que, au vu des vnements rcents (attentats un peu partout dans le monde ces dernires semaines, y compris en France), tu serais prt  ritrer ces mmes propos ?


Morts en France :
Cancer : 150000 morts par an.
Automobile : 5000 morts par an.
Meurtres : 600 morts par an.
Diarrhe : 100 morts par an (en majorit des enfants).
Terrorisme : 1 mort par an.

Vite, abolissons toutes nos liberts pour lutter contre le terrorisme et faisons tout un foin de cette nouvelle menace. AYEZ PEUR - a fait vendre du coca.


Le terrorisme est :
a) Un problme de scurit intrieure. Il doit tre abord par la police comme on aborde les meurtriers en srie ou les sectes.
b) Une des manifestations extrmes, mais pas la plus problmatique et de loin, d'une large et puissante vague fondamentaliste qui balaye l'Islam depuis plusieurs dcennies et doit tre aborde comme un conflit inhrent  l'Islam et qui ricoche sur les autres nations et cultures. Il doit tre abord au niveau culturel, diplomatique et militaire.

----------


## Vivien46

Comparer des maladies, accidents de voiture et j'en passe  des actes terroristes est d'une stupidit sans nom. Tu compares l'incomparable. Une vie est une vie, qu'elle soit te  cause d'un accident de voiture ou d'autre chose, si on peut la sauver, il faut le faire.

Ce que tu fais s'appelle de la dmagogie, dire au peuple ce qu'il a envie d'entendre (les pouces verts le dmontrent bien) et a n'a jamais men  rien. C'est dommage que a n'aille pas plus loin que ce pseudo argument polotico-dmago sans fond et compltement tir hors contexte. Tu me fais penser  nos politiques, ils utilisent exactement les mmes procds dans leurs discours.

Si pour toi "1 attentat de temps en temps a va, au final regardez y'a bien plus de gens qui meurent sur la route" t'as vraiment rien compris  la vie ou alors tu n'as aucun respect pour la vie humaine. Et c'est ce qui ressort de ton message.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Si pour toi "1 attentat de temps en temps a va, au final regardez y'a bien plus de gens qui meurent sur la route" t'as vraiment rien compris  la vie ou alors tu n'as aucun respect pour la vie humaine. Et c'est ce qui ressort de ton message.


Il faut faire des choix dans la vie, est tu prt  sacrifier de la libert au profit s de plus de scurit ?

Un exemple: Chaque anne la France interdits des jeux vidos a la vente sur son territoire (exemple avec le trs clbre Postal2), si aujourd'hui je dcide de faire un Open world ou l'on peut incarner un terroriste (au lieu des gentils amricains) et je dois tuer ces gentils amricains, je suis convaincue que mon jeu sera interdit dans pas mal de pays et j'aurais 36 associations sur le dos.


Le jeux videos les plus originaux/riches culturellement dates avant le 11 septembre, avec Postal, simon le sorcier.... aujourd'hui je constate que les films sont de vrai navets, les jeux se ressemble de plus en plus et reste dans des banalits, par exemple das chaque jeux on t'explique que t'es un gentil et tu doit tuer les mchants car tu n'a pas le choix.
Tu ne peut pas tre un mchant terroriste qui tue des civils innocent, contrairement aux jeux d'avant 2001.

----------


## Vivien46

> si aujourd'hui je dcide de faire un Open world ou l'on peut incarner un terroriste (au lieu des gentils amricains) et je dois tuer ces gentils amricains, je suis convaincue que mon jeu sera interdit dans pas mal de pays et j'aurais 36 associations sur le dos.


Pour un open world je ne sais pas, mais dans les jeux vidos Counter Strike est un bel exemple. C'est effectivement une licence qui date d'avant le 11 septembre, mais de nouvelle versions (Global Offensive par exemple) est sorti rcemment et n'a pas t censur. Il ne me semble pas (sauf erreur de ma part) qu'il soit censur d'une quelconque manire aux USA.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Comparer des maladies, accidents de voiture et j'en passe  des actes terroristes est d'une stupidit sans nom. Tu compares l'incomparable. Une vie est une vie, qu'elle soit te  cause d'un accident de voiture ou d'autre chose, si on peut la sauver, il faut le faire.


Chiche, alors on interdit la bagnole, on interdit la clope, on implante  tous les mmes et aux vieux un dispositif de contrle de l'hydratation, etc. Car aprs tout c'est bien ce que tu proposes : verser dans le totalitarisme au nom du caractre sacr de la vie... Puisque chaque vie compte...

Tu conviendras donc que tout est affaire de proportions n'est-ce pas ? Et bien justement tu estimes qu'une vie sauve chaque anne vaut bien denregistrer toues nos communications et dplacements afin de tous nous profiler et de permettre aux policiers de pouvoir plucher en secret la vie prive de n'importe qui sans aucun contrle judiciaire. Il me semble que nous sommes bel et bien hors de proportions. Tel est le vrai dbat.




> Si pour toi "1 attentat de temps en temps a va, au final regardez y'a bien plus de gens qui meurent sur la route" on a plus rien  se dire.


Alors effectivement nous n'avons plus rien  nous dire. Mais je vais quand mme reprendre deux autres de tes arguments :




> Tant qu'ils rcoltent des informations "utiles"  notre scurit cela ne me drange pas. L o c'est drangeant en effet, c'est quand ils veulent savoir quelle couleur de chaussette j'ai mis aujourd'hui.


La DGSE et la NSA ont toujours fait du profilage politique, idologique et religieux de masse, sans oublier de noter les petits travers susceptibles de servir (sexualit, argent, etc). Rien qu'en France des centaines de milliers de personnes taient fiches  la DGSE avant Internet, mme si la plupart taient sommes toutes anodines (et librement consultables). Alors que crois-tu donc qu'ils font dsormais avec toutes ces communications ? La mme chose qu'avant mais en plus prcis et plus vaste : du profilage de masse, psychologique, religieux, politique, sexuel, financier, etc. Ce qui est  mon sens beaucoup plus grave que la couleur de mes chaussettes.

Et dois-je te rappeler le Mc Carthysm aux USA ou le Ptainisme en France, ou les photos de DSK au Bois de Boulogne que les renseignements tenaient  la disposition de Sarko pour les lections de 2012 ? Je ne sais plus quel est ce ministre de l'intrieur franais qui avait narr comment chaque semaine le directeur du renseignement lui faisait un compte-rendu des sales petits dessous du tout Paris, a doit dater des annes 2000. Sois sr que ce linge sale est utilis. Sois sr aussi qu'une partie des cinquante milliards du renseignement amricain, dont la moiti est dirige contre l'UE, utilise aussi le linge sale de nos dirigeants contre eux pour obtenir ce qu'ils veulent.




> N'oublie pas que la meilleur scurit pour notre vie prive, c'est en premier lieu de ne pas l'afficher sur internet comme le font tous les jeunes d'aujourd'hui sur FB, Instagram, Twitter et j'en passe .. Ils n'ont pas l'air conscient des mines qu'ils mettent en ligne et qui vont les suivre toute leur vie. Interne1t n'oublie jamais.


On s'en fout des photos FB, l n'est pas le problme. La liste de tes recherches Google, de tes dplacements, et des liens et photos sur lesquels tu as cliqu compars  ceux affichs et sur lesquels tu n'as pas cliqus en disent bien plus long sur toi que n'importe quelle photo sur FB.

Les gens contrlent ce qu'ils mettent sur FB car ils ont conscience de dvoiler quelque chose. Ce n'est pas le cas de leurs clics, de leurs pas, de leurs contacts et de leurs recherches : ils ne les voient pas comme des donnes personnelles alors que ce sont en fait les plus prcieuses de toutes.

----------


## Traroth2

> Et grce  qui sait-on que les tats espionnent les citoyens ? C'est justement grce aux lanceurs d'alerte comme Snowden qu'on sait ce qui se trame en coulisses. Sans eux, ce ne serait encore que des suppositions, et on traiterait de paranoaques tous ceux qui oseraient s'avancer sur ce sujet. Alors que dsormais, on sait rellement ce qui se fait (et encore on ne sait pas tout), que ce soit de l'espionnage d'Etat ou de l'espionnage des multinationales  la Facebook ou Google (je n'ai pas de compte Facebook pourtant je sais que j'y suis, il y a des photos de moi o je suis identifi, pourtant je n'ai jamais donn d'accord  Facebook de les exploiter, ni de m'envoyer rgulirement des invitations par e-mail, puisqu'ils stockent aussi mon adresse personnelle).
> 
> C'est Snowden qui nous aide  protger nos dmocraties, contre ces tats qui font de chacun de leurs sujets des terroristes prsums (voir les lois scuritaires votes ces dernires annes). Ils prennent des risques pour nous dvoiler la vrit, parfois au pril de leur vie, ou risquent la prison  perptuit. Ce sont des hros, eux n'y gagnent rien  part de voir leurs vies brises (car vivre pendant des annes en exil, ou reclus dans une ambassade, ce n'est pas une vie). Et ceux qui votent ces lois liberticides ne sont jamais inquits, tant qu'on ne sait pas ce qu'ils font dans notre dos (et juste un peu plus bas).


Sans Snowden, ceux qui oseraient spculer sur ce qu'on sait maintenant tre vrai seraient accuss d'tre des "complotistes". Snowden est le meilleur argument contre cette forme de terrorisme intellectuel.

----------


## goomazio

> Sans Snowden ceux qui oseraient spculer sur ce qu'on sait maintenant tre vrai serait accus d'tre des "complotistes". Snowden est le meilleur argument contre cette forme de terrorisme intellectuel.


Des arguments comme ceux-l, il y en a toujours eu (les affaires en -Gate) : des guerres, espionnages, coups d'tats. Et mme si on spcule de plus en plus, a ne change pas vraiment les choses.


Puis, on ne dit pas "complotiste" mais on n'en pense pas moins  ::roll::

----------


## Traroth2

> Des arguments comme ceux-l, il y en a toujours eu (les affaires en -Gate) : des guerres, espionnages, coups d'tats. Et mme si on spcule de plus en plus, a ne change pas vraiment les choses.
> 
> 
> Puis, on ne dit pas "complotiste" mais on n'en pense pas moins


Non, des affaires aussi normes, il n'y en a pas eu souvent. On parle quand mme de la rvlation du fait que les services secrets tasuniens espionnent de manire systmatique toute la population mondiale, stockant *tous* les messages, mails, tweets, chats, status facebook, fichiers dans le cloud, communications tlphoniques, mtadonns (goloc) et j'en oublie, en vue de recouper ensuite ce qui les intresse. C'est un truc totalement inou, quand on y rflchit, et encore maintenant, j'ai du mal  raliser l'ampleur du truc. Alors tu peux jouer les blass si tu veux, mais des nouvelles aussi normes, ce n'est pas tous les jours, et heureusement !

Si quiconque avait os prtendre un truc pareil sans avoir de solides preuves  l'appui, ce qu'avait Snowden, il se serait rapidement retrouv dans une cellule capitonn. Je pense que personne ne peut prtendre srieusement le contraire, si ?

Concernant ce que tu appelles des spculations, a ne change rien parce que l'anathme de la "thorie du complot" tombe immdiatement, justement.  Ce qui permet aux autorits d'viter de rpondre aux questions vritablement gnantes. Dans ce sens, les types avec des thories vritablement dlirantes, genre "les extraterrestres ont fait pter le WTC", sont vraiment des idiots utiles.

----------


## Kapeutini

bon c'est vrai, je suis pro amricain, je travaille avec eux et je les adore...
mais lui l, ce tratre comment osent-ils mme imaginer qu'ils puissent rentrer ???????

il  vol des informations  son employeur 
et trahit son pays... 
avec toutes les consquences au niveau international

Non, la punition pour lui, c'est l'exil  vie...qu'il s'estime heureux de ne pas avoir t
tu depuis...

----------


## Neckara

> et trahit son pays...


Je ne suis absolument pas d'accord.
Au contraire, son acte n'est qu'une preuve de grande fidlit envers son pays. C'est la NSA qui a trahi son pays ainsi que le monde.

Il n'a fait que son devoir de citoyen.




> Non, la punition pour lui, c'est l'exil  vie...qu'il s'estime heureux de ne pas avoir t
> tu depuis...


Trs bonne ide, tuons tous les lanceurs d'alertes, fouineurs, les thoriciens du complots, les hippies, les opposants politiques et les journalistes.
C'est quand mme une honte pour le monde que le seul endroit o il ai trouv refuge soit en Russie

----------


## DonQuiche

> bon c'est vrai, je suis pro amricain, je travaille avec eux et je les adore...


Quel nom doit-on donner  un homme qui dfend ceux qui bafouent ses droits et violent sa vie prive pour satisfaire leurs seuls intrts ? Ce comportement  l'encontre de tes propres intrts est irrationnel.




> mais lui l, ce tratre


J'ai beaucoup de mal avec l'emploi du mot tratre pour un mec qui dnonce les agissements secrets d'une agence gouvernementale parce qu'il pense qu'elle uvre contre les intrts de ses concitoyens (et rgulirement au mpris de la loi US et systmatiquement en violation incontestable de la charte des droits de l'homme de 49) ou qu'au minimum elle se livre  des agissements inconnus de ses concitoyens et dont il pense qu'ils devraient tre dbattus sur la place publique comme on le fait en dmocratie.

a me semble tre l'oppos de la tratrise : la tratrise c'est aller contre son pays et son peuple, pas contre telle ou telle officine secrte, ft-elle publique.




> Non, la punition pour lui, c'est l'exil  vie...qu'il s'estime heureux de ne pas avoir t
> tu depuis...


Dois-je comprendre que tu aurais applaudi s'ils l'avaient flingu ? Serais-tu un de ces cingls qui rclame toujours plus de sang contre tel ou tel : infidles, juifs, musulmans, communistes, etc ?

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

dfaut d'alimenter les trolls, je me permettrait au moins de dire ceci : non Snowden n'est pas "prt"  retourner aux USA. Il dit ne pas tre contre y retourner ds lors qu'il pourra avoir un procs quitable. Non seulement le procs quitable n'est pas prt d'avoir lieu, comme le fait si bien savoir cette promesse sans garantie de "au moins ne pas le faire excuter", mais en plus il me semble que a fait un moment que Snowden dit la mme chose.

----------


## Traroth2

> bon c'est vrai, je suis pro amricain, je travaille avec eux et je les adore...
> mais lui l, ce tratre comment osent-ils mme imaginer qu'ils puissent rentrer ???????
> 
> il  vol des informations  son employeur 
> et trahit son pays... 
> avec toutes les consquences au niveau international
> 
> Non, la punition pour lui, c'est l'exil  vie...qu'il s'estime heureux de ne pas avoir t
> tu depuis...


Il n'a pas trahi son pays, il a au contraire dfendu le peuple tasunien contre une oligarchie qui se croit tout permis et qui croit, comme tu le fais que leurs intrts se confondent avec les intrts du pays. Ce sont les mmes qui se sont crus autoriss  faire importer de la cocane aux Etats-Unis mme, empoisonnant leur propre population et donnant naissance au trafic de crack.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gary_Webb
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Implic...afic_de_drogue

Le gouvernement tasunien n'en est pas  son coup d'essai, en matire de, disons, perte de repre entre l'intrt gnral et les intrts particuliers de ses amis...

----------


## samourai2703

> Lavocat a expliqu que, jusqu prsent, le procureur gnral des tats-Unis Eric Holder a seulement *promis que Snowden ne sera pas condamn  mort*.


Bien sr : rentre ppre et nous t'accorderons au moins le privilge de vivre encore un peu plus longtemps (mais fait quand mme attention  la bouffe en cellule, une intoxication alimentaire est si vite arrive  ::mrgreen:: )





> . Pour Kucherena,  actuellement, ils garantissent que Snowden ne sera pas excut, pas quil recevra un procs quitable. Et *la garantie vient du procureur gnral, qui ne peut mme pas influencer les dcisions des tribunaux selon la loi* . En clair, mme si le procureur gnral est en charge du dpartement de la justice, ses propos dans le contexte actuel ne rpondent pas aux exigences dEdward Snowden.


S'il vous plat quelqu'un pour m'expliquer pourquoi un ministre de la justice ne pourrait pas influencer les dcisions des tribunaux ?  ::merci::

----------


## samourai2703

> La Russie qui dfend nos intrt face aux mchants amricain, un film que nous ne verrons jamais a Hollywood.


En quoi la Russie dfend des intrts autre que les siens dans ce cas de figure ?

----------


## Jarodd

> S'il vous plat quelqu'un pour m'expliquer pourquoi un ministre de la justice ne pourrait pas influencer les dcisions des tribunaux ?


Peut-tre parce que la justice est cense tre indpendante et qu'un ministre n'est pas l pour faire le boulot d'un juge ?

----------


## samourai2703

> Peut-tre parce que la justice est cense tre indpendante et qu'un ministre n'est pas l pour faire le boulot d'un juge ?


D'accord je comprend bien mais pourquoi fait il donc ces promesses si il n'a pas la capacit d'influer d'une quelconque faon ? C'est surtout a qui minterpelle dans le sens ou on se trouve avec deux discours  deux voies : d'un ct on a un gugusse qui dit " tu peux rentrer tranquillou, on ne va pas te buter, promis", de l'autre on a un mec qui lui rappelle " h, heuuu en vrai tu n'as pas le pouvoir d'influer sur ce genre de dcision  ::?:  donc tes paroles ... c'est du vent". C'est permis de faire ce genre de dclarations sans craindre d'tre poursuivit (un peu comme avec les publicits "mensongre", il me semble qu'on peut attaquer les botes qui racontent des cracs sur les pubs, non?) ?

----------


## Neckara

> C'est permis de faire ce genre de dclarations sans craindre d'tre poursuivit (un peu comme avec les publicits "mensongre", il me semble qu'on peut attaquer les botes qui racontent des cracs sur les pubs, non?) ?


Et une fois qu'on a mis tous les hommes politiques en prison, on fait quoi ?

----------


## RyzenOC

> Et une fois qu'on a mis tous les hommes politiques en prison, on fait quoi ?


On met l'arme au pouvoir ::mouarf2::

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> D'accord je comprend bien mais pourquoi fait il donc ces promesses si il n'a pas la capacit d'influer d'une quelconque faon ? C'est surtout a qui minterpelle dans le sens ou on se trouve avec deux discours  deux voies : d'un ct on a un gugusse qui dit " tu peux rentrer tranquillou, on ne va pas te buter, promis", de l'autre on a un mec qui lui rappelle " h, heuuu en vrai tu n'as pas le pouvoir d'influer sur ce genre de dcision  donc tes paroles ... c'est du vent". C'est permis de faire ce genre de dclarations sans craindre d'tre poursuivit (un peu comme avec les publicits "mensongre", il me semble qu'on peut attaquer les botes qui racontent des cracs sur les pubs, non?) ?


Principe de sparation des pouvoirs. En gros, il y a ceux qui dcident des rgles et ceux qui les appliquent. Si ceux qui dcident sont aussi ceux qui appliquent, ils ont toutes les raisons du monde de changer les rgles en leur faveur.

Ce ministre a juste pris position sur une question qui n'est pas de son ressort. Un juge n'ayant pas vocation  passer dans les mdias, les ministres le font  leur place. Mais a ne leur donne pas plus d'autorit.

----------


## samourai2703

> Principe de sparation des pouvoirs. En gros, il y a ceux qui dcident des rgles et ceux qui les appliquent. Si ceux qui dcident sont aussi ceux qui appliquent, ils ont toutes les raisons du monde de changer les rgles en leur faveur.
> 
> Ce ministre a juste pris position sur une question qui n'est pas de son ressort. Un juge n'ayant pas vocation  passer dans les mdias, les ministres le font  leur place. Mais a ne leur donne pas plus d'autorit.


Ah l c'est beaucoup plus clair  ::merci::

----------


## samourai2703

> Et une fois qu'on a mis tous les hommes politiques en prison, on fait quoi ?


Heuuu tu me poses une colle  ::mrgreen::  moi  la base je pensais  faire des procs aux politicards qui font ce genre de dclaration et qui seraient punissables par des amendes par exemple (la prison me semble exagre, encore que j'ai cru lire dans les mdias qu'un internaute a risqu trois mois de prison avec sursis dans le cadre d'Hadopi alors du coup a me semble moins exagr  ::aie:: )

----------


## free07

> moi  la base je pensais  faire des procs aux politicards qui font ce genre de dclaration et qui seraient punissables par des amendes par exemple (la prison me semble exagre, encore que j'ai cru lire dans les mdias qu'un internaute a risqu trois mois de prison avec sursis dans le cadre d'Hadopi alors du coup a me semble moins exagr )



Une amende ? Cela ne servirait pas  grand chose non plus car ils se dbrouilleraient de ne pas payer sur leur propre denier...

Alors si c'est pour infliger des amendes qui en fin de compte seront pays par de l'argent public ( c'est  dire le notre ), ce serait franchement pas terrible.  ::(:

----------


## Neckara

Sinon, ils pourraient tre tenus de passer au journal de 20h avec une "pancarte de la honte"


Je pense que ce serait trs efficace (et trs marrant)

----------


## samourai2703

> Sinon, ils pourraient tre tenus de passer au journal de 20h avec une "pancarte de la honte"
> 
> 
> Je pense que ce serait trs efficace (et trs marrant)


Elle est excellente celle la  ::ptdr::  . J'imagine que a pourrait tre un moyen de dissuasion trs efficace. Pure  ::ptdr::

----------


## samourai2703

> Une amende ? Cela ne servirait pas  grand chose non plus car ils se dbrouilleraient de ne pas payer sur leur propre denier...
> 
> Alors si c'est pour infliger des amendes qui en fin de compte seront pays par de l'argent public ( c'est  dire le notre ), ce serait franchement pas terrible.


Hmm vu sous cet angle c'est vrai que c'est pas trs rjouissant en fin de compte  ::?:  quoiqu'ils fassent ou disent c'est le peuple qui casque au final

----------


## el_slapper

> En quoi la Russie dfend des intrts autre que les siens dans ce cas de figure ?


Directement, tu as raison. Indirectement, et juste pour le plaisir de faire chier les USA, la Russie dfend la libert de l'occidental moyen, et a c'est rigolo.

----------


## samourai2703

> Directement, tu as raison. Indirectement, et juste pour le plaisir de faire chier les USA, la Russie dfend la libert de l'occidental moyen, et a c'est rigolo.


lol c'est pas faux

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La Maison Blanche refuse d'envisager le pardon pour Edward Snowden*
*et l'invite  rentrer aux USA pour rpondre de ses actes  * 

La Maison Blanche a rejet une ptition, vieille de plus de deux ans, en faveur dun pardon pour le dnonciateur Edward Snowden. Dans son communiqu pour expliquer les raisons de son refus, elle a avanc que  voler et publier des informations classifies ont de svres rpercussions sur la scurit de notre pays ainsi que sur celle des personnes qui travaillent nuit et jour pour la protger .

La ptition  We the People  avait t amorce le 09 juin 2013 aprs que les exactions des organismes de renseignement naient t portes  la connaissance du public suite aux rvlations dEdward Snowden.  Edward Snowden est un hros national et devrait immdiatement recevoir un pardon absolu pour tous les crimes quil aurait commis ou pourrait avoir commis qui sont relatifs  la dnonciation des programmes de surveillance secrets de la NSA  dclarait-elle. Il faut savoir quen gnral, la Maison Blanche a souvent rpondu  des ptitions comportant plus de 100 000 signatures et la ptition allait bien au-del.

Le communiqu, qui tait essentiellement constitu dun rapport des propos de Lisa Monaco, conseillre du Prsident amricain en matire de Scurit Nationale et Contreterrorisme, na pas seulement cart la notion mme de pardon pour Snowden mais a estim que le jeune homme devrait revenir en Amrique pour  accepter les consquences de ses actions .

 Sil sent que ses actions taient conformes  la dsobissance civile, alors il devrait faire ce que ceux qui avaient des diffrents avec leurs gouvernements ont fait : contester, parler, se livrer  un acte de protestation constructive et  plus important encore  accepter les consquences de ses actions. Il devrait retourner aux Etats-Unis et tre jug par un jury de pairs  plutt que de se terrer sous lgide dun rgime autoritaire. A lheure actuelle, il fuit les consquences de ces actions , a-t-elle dclar.

Monaco a expliqu que ces points salignent derrire une dclaration du Prsident amricain :  comme le Prsident la dit lorsquil annonait de rcentes rformes au sein des services de renseignements :   nous devons prendre des dcisions importantes sur la faon dont nous nous protgeons et maintenons notre leadership dans le monde, tout en respectant les liberts civiles ainsi que la protection de la vie prive requis par nos idaux et notre Constitution .

 Nous vivons dans un monde dangereux. Nous continuons de faire face  tellement de menaces  la scurit comme le terrorisme, les cyber-attaques, et la prolifration nuclaire que notre communaut du renseignement doit avoir tous les outils lgaux dont elle a besoin pour y faire face. Lquilibre entre notre scurit et les liberts civiles dont nos idaux et notre Constitution requirent ncessitent de solides dbats et ceux qui sont prts  sy engager doivent tre ici,  la maison , a estim la Maison Blanche.

Snowden est actuellement encore en exil  Moscou o il fait face  des accusations des Etats-Unis en vertu de la loi sur lespionnage. Il pense quil naura pas droit  un procs quitable sil retourne aux Etats-Unis. 

*Source :* Ptition pour la Maison Blanche

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> nous devons prendre des dcisions importantes sur la faon dont nous nous protgeons et maintenons notre leadership dans le monde, tout en respectant les liberts civiles ainsi que la protection de la vie prive requis par nos idaux et notre Constitution .
> 
>  [...] Lquilibre entre notre scurit et les liberts civiles dont nos idaux et notre Constitution requirent ncessitent de solides dbats et ceux qui sont prts  sy engager doivent tre ici,  la maison , a estim la Maison Blanche.


Pour ma part, je trouve que partir du principe qu'il faille trouver un quilibre entre scurit et libert est dj prendre une position non constructive, dans le sens o les deux perspectives sont mises en opposition, ce sera donc toujours celui qui a le plus de pouvoir qui imposera le ct o penche la balance. Surtout qu'en thorie, on peut avoir une scurit pousse  l'extrme (on tue tous les gens qui ne sont pas d'accord avec nous) ainsi qu'une libert pousse  l'extrme (une fois qu'il n'y a plus que des gens qui sont d'accord, on peut faire tout ce qu'on veut). En ce sens, la scurit peut tout  fait tre vue comme un outil pour garantir les liberts. Je vais pas dtailler plus, c'est un sujet de philo, mais de mon point de vue la discussion avec des gens qui prenne une telle perspective d'opposition est dj mal partie.

----------


## abriotde

> je trouve que partir du principe qu'il faille trouver un quilibre entre scurit et libert


La vie entire est faite de tels compromis. Prenons quelques exemple : Travail/Repos, Democratie/Autorit, Scurit/Libert... S'il est certains qu'a un instant donn il y a toujours un plus fort qui l'emporte, dans une vie quilibr ce n'est que de courte dure et a plus long terme c'est toujours le cas. Pourquoi? Parce qu'il y a une ncessite  d'quilibre que mme la meilleurs des volont ne peux contr. Nous vivons dans un pays Ou le repos a une part importance (Vacances, RTT, Week-end, jours fri...) et pourtant nous travaillons parce qu'a un moment ou un autre, si l'on se repose trop on manque d'argent ou autrement dit la vie demande de travailler pour subvenir a nos besoin. Nous sommes dans un rgime dmocratique et pourtant il faut a un moment un compromis pour qu'une seul dcision soit prise et que cette dcision soit prise par quelqu'un qui en matrise un peu les consquence. C'est pourquoi nous dlguons a un Prsident. 

Quelque soit la solution envisag il faut de mme un compromis dans la domaine de la loie et du secret d'tat pour viter tout simplement les abus qui ont t rvl par Snowden. Clarifions, les attentats du 11 septembre ont marqu l'Amrique et les amricains en ractions acceptaient certaines lois allant contre leurs principe sans qu'ils en aient bien conscience. Le gouvernement persuad de son bien fond et pour se prmunir d'accusation a investit beaucoup d'argent dans des programmes toujours plus cher et sophistiqus. En clair une spirale infernale tait lanc et les amricains y ont perdus leur nergie en plus de leur libert.

Snowden et d'autres comme Julian Assange ont apport beaucoup, non seulement il a permis aux USA de prendre conscience qu'il fallait un juste milieu. Mais il a aussi permis de raliser a tous les autres pays l'importance et la faiblesse de leurs systme informatique et d'information.

Pour moi les USA taient au sommet de leurs force dans les annes 70 mais la guerre du Vietnam et les guerres a rptitions virtuels ou pas les ont affaiblis au point de favoris des pays comme la Chine et d'autres qui ne perdent pas de temps ainsi mais prfr user de la guerre (conomique le plus souvent) avec bien plus de diplomatie.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Ce n'est pas ce que je voulais dire : il y a des choses qui sont de nature oppose, par exemple l'exercice et le repos : tu ne peux pas t'exercer et te reposer en mme temps. Pour ces choses l, un quilibre doit tre trouv. Ce que je voulais dire est que scurit et libert ne me semblent pas tre en opposition : ce sont deux choses diffrentes, qui peuvent parfois se marcher dessus, parfois s'amliorer l'un l'autre, parfois tre tout  fait indpendants, et cela selon le contexte. Partir du principe qu'il faille ncessairement trouver un quilibre entre les deux pour moi est donc au mieux simpliste, au pire faux. Il me semblerait bien plus cohrent de chercher en quoi ils peuvent se marcher dessus, en quoi ils peuvent s'amliorer l'un l'autre, en quoi ils sont indpendants, et  partir de l favoriser les solutions qui s'appuient davantage sur les deux derniers plutt que le premier.

----------


## Neckara

> il y a des choses qui sont de nature oppose, par exemple l'exercice et le repos : tu ne peux pas t'exercer et te reposer en mme temps.


Je ne suis pas d'accord.

Pour les exercices physiques, on a tout ce qui est sport. N'est-il pas reposant de faire une petite marche, de jouer au beach volley sur la plage, pour des enfants de jouer et de courir partout, de nager, de plonger ?
Ce sont certes des efforts physiques qui vont nous "fatiguer" physiquement mais qui vont nous reposer mentalement. Aprs des examens, des mois pass au bureau, se dtendre par l'effort est reposant mentalement.
Je pense aussi qu'on peut trouver des exercices reposant pour le corps bien qu'ils ncessitent quelques efforts physiques, par exemple nager doucement.


Pour les exercices "mentaux", se lover sous sa couette en faisant un petit sudoku et en ne pensant  rien, n'est-ce pas se reposer ?

----------


## Zirak

> Je ne suis pas d'accord.
> 
> Pour les exercices physiques, on a tout ce qui est sport. N'est-il pas reposant de faire une petite marche, de jouer au beach volley sur la plage, pour des enfants de jouer et de courir partout, de nager, de plonger ?
> 
> Ce sont certes des efforts physiques qui vont nous "fatiguer" physiquement mais qui vont nous reposer mentalement. Aprs des examens, des mois pass au bureau, se dtendre par l'effort est reposant mentalement.
> Je pense aussi qu'on peut trouver des exercices reposant pour le corps bien qu'ils ncessitent quelques efforts physiques, par exemple nager doucement.
> 
> Pour les exercices "mentaux", se lover sous sa couette en faisant un petit sudoku et en ne pensant  rien, n'est-ce pas se reposer ?


Je pense que tu confonds plusieurs choses la, dj tu compare un exercice physique avec un repos mental ou inversement (alors que Mathieu dans son exemple parlait sur le mme plan je pense genre tu ne peux pas faire du sport ET te reposer physiquement en mme temps). 

Mais surtout, je pense que tu confonds le repos (l'action de se reposer en elle-mme) et la dtente / le sentiment de repos que l'on peut ressentir APRES un effort.

----------


## Neckara

Je reconnais que cela dpend de la dfinition qu'on donne au repos et  l'exercice. Dans le monde du travail, le repos peut-tre grossirement vu comme tout ce qui est fait pendant les jours non-travaill et permettant de revenir tout frais. 

J'ai l'impression qu'on a tendance  opposer des termes ou des points de vus (ex. scurit != libert, repos != efforts) et  chercher des compromis plus qu' chercher  les concilier ensemble.




> Mais surtout, je pense que tu confonds le repos (l'action de se reposer  en elle-mme) et la dtente / le sentiment de repos que l'on peut  ressentir APRES un effort.


Je reconnais que je ne suis pas mdecin, mais si on est dtendu et/ou on a un sentiment de repos aprs l'effort, n'est-ce pas que ce dernier a t reposant ou tout du moins joue un rle dans le repos ?

J'avais l'habitude de faire du sport chaque vendredi soir. Cela me dfoulait puis je passais une superbe nuit et j'tais tout frais au petit matin. Et je n'aurais pas pu avoir de telles nuit sans m'tre dpens au pralable. Cet exercice tait donc ncessaire et contribuait  mon repos.

Cela vacue le stress, me faisait penser  autre chose, et marquait une limite franche entre ma semaine et mon week-end.
Est-il ncessaire donc d'opposer cet exercice au repos ? N'tait-il pas partie intgrante  mon processus de repos ?

Aprs, je suis loin d'tre mdecin.




> Je pense que tu confonds plusieurs choses la, dj tu compare un exercice physique avec un repos mental ou inversement (alors que Mathieu dans son exemple parlait sur le mme plan je pense genre tu ne peux pas faire du sport ET te reposer physiquement en mme temps).


Pour le repos mental, il me semble qu'il y a quelques petits exercices/jeux mentaux qu'on pouvait retrouver sur DS. Mais, n'tant pas mdecin, je ne sais pas ce que cela donne.

Pour les activits physiques, il n'y a pas des exercices qui aident au repos du corps ? Je ne suis malheureusement pas kin et toujours pas mdecin, mais par exemple, marcher aprs des courses, c'est un effort et un exercice physique pourtant il me semble que cela aide/contribue au repos non ?


Mais c'est assez dingue, on donne des exercices de maths  des lves qui doivent les faire les soirs et de l'autre ct, on voit des adultes "jouer"  faire des petits exercices similaire pour se "dtendre", penser  autre chose. Je suis en stage, je code en Java toute la semaine, et parfois, pour me reposer ou me dtendre, je code en C++  :8O: .
Donc en fonction du contexte, une mme chose peut-tre un "exercice" ou un "repos", mais peut-tre aussi les deux non ?

----------


## Zirak

> Je ne suis malheureusement pas kin et toujours pas mdecin, mais par exemple, marcher aprs des courses, c'est un effort et un exercice physique pourtant il me semble que cela aide/contribue au repos non ?


C'est l que tu fais la confusion, tu fais l'amalgame entre cause et consquence.

Cela aide  mieux "rcuprer" et  viter d'avoir des courbatures / des crampes, mais ce sont des ractions physiques, le fait de marcher ne va pas te "reposer", si tu cours 10km, et que tu marches 5mn aprs, tu ne seras pas "repos" et prt  recourir 10km de nouveau.

Justement, tu passes une bonne nuit aprs le sport, car celui-ci t'a fatigu ! Tu dors forcment mieux / plus en tant puis qu'en temps normal.

Tu es fatigu (consquence) car tu as couru (cause).
Tu n'as pas de courbature (consquence) car tu as march aprs avoir couru (cause).
Tu dors bien (consquence) car tu es fatigu (cause).
Tu es repos (consquence) car tu as bien dormi (cause).

Donc oui, en faisant un norme raccourci, on pourrait dire que de faire de l'exercice physique t'a repos, mais dans les faits, c'est d'avoir dormi qui t'as repos pas le fait d'avoir couru ^^

----------


## Beanux

C'tait quand mme un simple exemple, pour illustrer que libert et scurit ne sont pas en totale opposition. Contrairement  ce qui est avanc dans le discours de la Maison Blanche.

----------


## Neckara

> Cela aide  mieux "rcuprer" et  viter d'avoir des courbatures / des crampes, mais ce sont des ractions physiques, le fait de marcher ne va pas te "reposer", si tu cours 10km, et que tu marches 5mn aprs, tu ne seras pas "repos" et prt  recourir 10km de nouveau.


Mais le fait que a aide  mieux "rcuprer", cela ne contribue-t-il pas au processus de repos ?




> Justement, tu passes une bonne nuit aprs le sport, car celui-ci t'a fatigu ! Tu dors forcment mieux / plus en tant puis qu'en temps normal.


Justement, c'est donc que le "combo" effort + sommeil est bien plus reposant que le sommeil seul non ?

Donc que l'exercice n'est pas forcment  mettre en opposition au repos et qu'il peut tre utilis comme un outils dans un processus de repos non ?




> Donc oui, en faisant un norme raccourci, on pourrait dire que de faire de l'exercice physique t'a repos, mais dans les faits, c'est d'avoir dormi qui t'as repos pas le fait d'avoir couru ^^


Oui et non.
D'abord car c'est l'exercice physique qui a permis de faire en sorte de dormir aussi bien. Ensuite parce que l'exercice physique, c'est aussi suer, produire des hormones, penser  autre chose, etc.

Si on ne fait que dormir toute la journe, on se sent fatigu, las, lthargique, pas du tout repos.


Donc comme la scurit et la libert, bien qu'on oppose ces deux notions _ priori_, ce n'est pas  mon sens automatique et demande plus de rflexion.
Dire que scurit et libert s'oppose, ce n'est qu'un prjug qui n'est pas vident et dont il faut se mfier.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Effectivement, comme Zirak le souligne, je parlais bien de mettre en opposition un exercice  un repos sur une mme dimension (exercice physique VS repos physique, exercice mental VS repos mental). De mme, quand je parle de repos, je parle bien d'"absence d'exercice" et non d'"exercice facile", que je qualifierai aussi plutt de dtente. Aprs on pourrait toujours pinailler sur les dtails : on n'est jamais en repos total, sauf quand on est mort (et encore, si on pinaille vraiment...). Enfin bref, je pense que vous m'aurez compris : on ne peut pas en mme temps tre en train de perdre de l'nergie et d'en gagner, de manger et de jeuner, etc. Il y a des choses qui sont par nature contradictoire, et dans ces cas l il est bon de trouver un quilibre (prserver son nergie, avoir un bon rgime, etc.).




> J'ai l'impression qu'on a tendance  opposer des termes ou des points de vus (ex. scurit != libert, repos != efforts) et  chercher des compromis plus qu' chercher  les concilier ensemble.


Voil l'essence de ce que je voulais dire. Prendre un point de vue coopratif pour mettre en place un cercle vertueux, plutt que comptitif en cherchant un compromis.

----------


## Neckara

> Il y a des choses qui sont par nature contradictoire


Je pense qu'il faut se mfier car pour moi car cela repose surtout sur des _ priori._

Souvent on le peroit comme naturellement contradictoire, mais ce ne l'est pas ncessairement.
Je suis sr que pour certaines personnes scurit et libert sont par nature contradictoire.

En reprenant ton exemple :



> on ne peut pas en mme temps tre en train de perdre de l'nergie et d'en gagner


L'acquisition ou la transformation d'nergie implique souvent une consommation d'nergie, consommation ncessaire  l'acquisition ou la transformation et qui fait parti intgrante du processus.

C'est un peu paradoxal, pour produire, il faut consommer. Je prend par exemple la fusion nuclaire, tellement gourmande en nergie qu'elle consomme pour le moment plus qu'elle ne produit.  ::aie:: .
Si on bloque toute consommation, on ne peut plus produire d'nergie.

 l'inverse, quand on va consommer de l'nergie, on va en produire (ventuellement sous une forme diffrente). D'o certaines ide d'utiliser la chaleur mise par les datacenter pour chauffer le btiment. Au lieu de mettre consommation et production en opposition, on les a concili.
Quand on fait du sport, on va consommer de l'nergie, mais aussi en gagner en brlant, transformant "l'nergie" stocke, la graisse.


Pour prendre un autre exemple, faire entrer de l'eau dans son corps et en faire sortir. Entrer, sortir, a s'oppose. Pourtant aprs avoir bu, je vais suer, pisser. Je serais donc revenu au point de dpart ? C'est entr, c'est sorti, a s'annule ?
Non, car ce qui sort, ce n'est pas uniquement de l'eau. Faire entrer et faire sortir de l'eau s'inscrit dans un mme processus, et permet d'vacuer les lments filtrs par nos reins ce qui permet de purger notre sang. Bref, il y a des effets de bords.
Et bien que je n'ai jamais essay, rien ne nous empche de faire les deux en mme temps.


C'est peut-tre aussi la mme chose avec la libert et la scurit. Si on supprime toute libert, est-ce qu'on a encore de la scurit ? Si on supprime toute scurit, a-t-on encore une quelconque libert ? Au final, est-ce que l'une peut exister sans l'autre ? N'y a-t-il pas une complmentarit ? Est-ce que ces deux notions  priori contradictoire s'annulent vraiment ? Est-ce qu'il y a des effets de bords ? 


Vous voyez donc que pour des choses qui nous paraissent videntes, on peut dire beaucoup de choses, c'est pour cela qu'il faut se mfier au maximum de ce qui nous parat vident.

Sur ce, je suggre qu'on modifie mon rang de "Expert Confirm Snior" en "Pinailleur Confirm Snior"  ::mouarf::

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Je pense qu'il faut se mfier car pour moi car cela repose surtout sur des _ priori._
> 
> Souvent on le peroit comme naturellement contradictoire, mais ce ne l'est pas ncessairement.


Je suis tout  fait d'accord et, en tant que Relativiste, je n'aurais pas du dire "par nature". C'est un abus de langage pour dire qu'il me semble possible, tant donn les proprits qu'on associe gnralement aux termes de scurit et de libert (donc tant donn un certain consensus au sein d'une communaut d'observateurs arbitrairement tablie), de se mettre d'accord sur des dfinitions strictes qui montre que l'un ne s'oppose pas  l'autre, alors que d'autres concepts se verraient associs des dfinitions strictes qui, par dfinition, les mettraient en opposition. videmment, si on change de dfinition, on peut dire tout  fait autre chose, et mon point n'est pas de dire ce qu'est la ralit, mais bien que si l'on s'accorde sur des dfinitions strictes, je pense qu'on tomberait sur des dfinitions qui ne sont pas en opposition, quelles que soit lesdites dfinitions au final.

Mais c'est quand mme plus complexe que de dire "par nature". Le relativisme c'est bien, mais d'un point de vue dialogue, c'est pas toujours le _must_. {^_^}

----------


## r0d

Bonjour,

je n'ai pas grand-chose  ajouter  votre passionnante discussion, sinon un petit dtail dialectique.
J'ai l'impression que vous confondez deux mots: contradictoire et antagoniste.
Contradictoire, qui est celui que vous utilistes, n'a de sens que dans un contexte logique explicite. Deux propositions sont contradictoires, dans un contexte donn, lorsqu'elles ne peuvent pas tre vrifies (vraies) en mme temps.
Antagoniste, c'est lorsque deux choses exercent une force, sur un objet (objet au sens de "concept") donn, et que ces deux forces poussent cet objet dans une direction diffrente. Il me semble que prsentement, c'est celui-ci que vous dtes utiliser (ce n'est pas une contrepterie).

Je me permet cette remarque parce que je pense que a met en exergue un point primordial de la dialectique. Or la dialectique c'est l'art de la discussion, et la discussion c'est l'objet d'un forum.
Ce qui est important, et sous-jacent  ma remarque, c'est que nous (moi le premier) avons souvent tendance  utiliser une terminologie cartsienne, logique,  mauvais escient, ce qui est gnralement maladroit en terme de dialectique, et cela brouille souvent la communication. Des mots comme 'vrai', 'faux', 'contradictoire', 'impliquer', 'prouver', 'dmontrer', 'inverse', 'suprieur', 'infrieur', etc. sont des mots qui n'ont de sens uniquement lorsque le contexte logique dans lequel ils s'appliquent est clairement dfini. Ils ne doivent pas tre utiliss dans un contexte gnral, imprcis, vague, mme si ce contexte est plus ou moins implicitement apprhend par les intervenants: le "plus ou moins" n'a pas de place dans le monde prcis et intransigeant de la logique.


NB: un scientifique qui se revendique du relativisme, voici qui est trs intressant. Je ne pensais pas que ce ft possible.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> je n'ai pas grand-chose  ajouter  votre passionnante discussion, sinon un petit dtail dialectique.
> J'ai l'impression que vous confondez deux mots: contradictoire et antagoniste.


Effectivement, je m'en suis rendu compte lors de la rdaction de mon dernier post. D'o l'utilisation de la notion d'opposition uniquement dans celui-ci. J'aurais certainement d prfrer le terme antagoniste  contradictoire. J'avais en tte l'ide de dbat contradictoire, qui vise  mettre en place une discussion entre deux points de vues opposs, d'o l'amalgame.




> Je me permet cette remarque parce que je pense que a met en exergue un point primordial de la dialectique. Or la dialectique c'est l'art de la discussion, et la discussion c'est l'objet d'un forum.
> Ce qui est important, et sous-jacent  ma remarque, c'est que nous (moi le premier) avons souvent tendance  utiliser une terminologie cartsienne, logique,  mauvais escient, ce qui est gnralement maladroit en terme de dialectique, et cela brouille souvent la communication. Des mots comme 'vrai', 'faux', 'contradictoire', 'impliquer', 'prouver', 'dmontrer', 'inverse', 'suprieur', 'infrieur', etc. sont des mots qui n'ont de sens uniquement lorsque le contexte logique dans lequel ils s'appliquent est clairement dfini. Ils ne doivent pas tre utiliss dans un contexte gnral, imprcis, vague, mme si ce contexte est plus ou moins implicitement apprhend par les intervenants: le "plus ou moins" n'a pas de place dans le monde prcis et intransigeant de la logique.


Je suis presque "tout  fait" d'accord. {^_^}
Tout  fait d'accord sur le fait que l'utilisation d'une terminologie base sur la logique devrait se faire avec rigueur. Cependant, certaines logiques prenant justement en compte (de manire formelle) des incertitudes de diffrent types, comme les probabilits ou la logique floue, il me semble discutable de dire qu'ils ne doivent pas tre utiliss dans un contexte gnral, imprcis ou vague. Je ne vais pas dire faux, mais discutable, a reste sujet  interprtation, ce qui est justement le cur de toute discussion non formelle (une discussion entre dvs n'est pas une preuve formelle). Mais je pense qu'on se rejoindra l-dessus : il est important d'utiliser des termes qui correspondent aux dfinitions globalement reconnues, si tant est que celles-ci ne sont pas lgions.




> NB: un scientifique qui se revendique du relativisme, voici qui est trs intressant. Je ne pensais pas que ce ft possible.


Et pour tre plus prcis, je me considre comme tant un individualiste ( ne pas confondre avec goste), plus prcisment encore un anarchiste ( ne pas confondre avec bordlique), et par mon cursus scientifique, cela m'amne aussi  me classer parmi les anarchistes pistmologiques. J'avoue par ailleurs tre assez content de pouvoir classifier ainsi, de manire trs prcise, ma faon de penser. a me permet de vous renvoyer aux articles correspondants plutt que de faire un long post. {^_^}

Je me permettrait juste de citer un passage du dernier, qui me semble particulirement parlant pour ce qui me concerne :



> il rejette galement diffrents types de pouvoir politique :
>     Les formes de pouvoir qui se lgitiment par la constitution et la dtention d'un savoir monopolistique (le pouvoir de l'expert qui exclut l'avis du profane). Il critique d'une manire gnrale la hirarchie sociale fonde sur la hirarchie intellectuelle (l'exemple type tant le saint-simonisme).    Les situations de monopole : lorsqu'une idologie, une mthode monopolise une activit (par exemple : la supriorit de la mdecine scientifique sur la mdecine traditionnelle, le monopole de la mthodologie popprienne). Il dfend au contraire le pluralisme idologique.    Les diffrentes formes d'autoritarisme idologique ou intellectuel qui sont institutionnaliss (celui de l'glise, celui de la science, celui des dictatures, celui des partis politiques, etc.)    La transmission du savoir qui se fait de manire coercitive (imposition de point de vue, rpression, censure, contrle des moyens d'dition, directives de recherches, cole obligatoire, etc.).    Enfin il s'oppose  une hirarchie des dfinitions de la ralit. Chaque groupe social, chaque individu, pouvant la dfinir  sa manire, aucune ne pouvant tre considre objectivement comme  meilleure qu'une autre.  Il est donc en contradiction avec les thses objectivistes. Plus gnralement, il s'oppose  la hirarchisation intellectuelle (hirarchisation des ides).

----------


## r0d

> Tout  fait d'accord sur le fait que l'utilisation d'une terminologie base sur la logique devrait se faire avec rigueur. Cependant, certaines logiques prenant justement en compte (de manire formelle) des incertitudes de diffrent types, comme les probabilits ou la logique floue, il me semble discutable de dire qu'ils ne doivent pas tre utiliss dans un contexte gnral, imprcis ou vague. Je ne vais pas dire faux, mais discutable, a reste sujet  interprtation, ce qui est justement le cur de toute discussion non formelle (une discussion entre dvs n'est pas une preuve formelle). Mais je pense qu'on se rejoindra l-dessus : il est important d'utiliser des termes qui correspondent aux dfinitions globalement reconnues, si tant est que celles-ci ne sont pas lgions.


Tu as raison. Je travaille moi-mme dans le domaine des statistiques, et effectivement, il existe des logiques qui permettent "l'-peu-prs". Mais ce que je voulais dire, c'est que lorsqu'on utilise des mots issus des mathmatiques en gnral, et de la logique en particulier, je pense qu'il faut faire l'effort de prciser le contexte et l'acceptation du mot.

Lorsque je suis en train de dvelopper une ide, j'ai constamment en tte les bases de la thorie des groupes. Dans cette branche de l'algbre, lorsqu'on rflchit  un problme, on doit toujours se positionner dans un contexte (le groupe) clairement dfinit par une relation et un ensemble d'lments. Par exemple, on prend le groupe constitu par l'ensemble des entiers positifs, avec la relation 'addition'. A partir de l (axiomes), on peut dvelopper des raisonnements.

En dialectique, je pense que l'on peut tenter de fonctionner de faon un peu similaire. Pas toujours, pas exactement  l'identique, mais on peut s'en approcher. Tu le fais d'ailleurs trs bien. C'est la raison pour laquelle je me suis permis d'ajouter mon grain de sel: c'est une faon pour moi de vrifier si ce que je dis tiens la route, en m'en remettant  ton jugement. Tu le fais bien donc, et pour preuve:




> Et pour tre plus prcis, je me considre comme tant un individualiste ( ne pas confondre avec goste), plus prcisment encore un anarchiste ( ne pas confondre avec bordlique), et par mon cursus scientifique, cela m'amne aussi  me classer parmi les anarchistes pistmologiques. J'avoue par ailleurs tre assez content de pouvoir classifier ainsi, de manire trs prcise, ma faon de penser. a me permet de vous renvoyer aux articles correspondants plutt que de faire un long post. {^_^}


Ici tu prcises bien dans quel sens lire certains mots polysmiques. Ce qui est assez rare pour tre lou.
Par ailleurs, je me considre moi-mme comme anarchiste, et j'ignorais tout de l'anarchisme pistmologique. Je te remercie pour la rfrence, tout ceci semble trs intressant. Peut-tre y trouverais-je une approche intressante  une contradiction qui me ronge depuis quelques annes, et que je pourrais formuler (de faon un peu maladroite, je m'en excuse) ainsi: "L'anarchisme doit, par construction, lutter contre les dogmes. C'est la raison pour laquelle on ne peut pas dfinir prcisment ce qu'est l'anarchisme. Mais alors, comment peut-on construire quelque chose ensemble si nous ne savons pas prcisment ce que nous sommes en train de faire?"

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Peut-tre y trouverais-je une approche intressante  une contradiction qui me ronge depuis quelques annes, et que je pourrais formuler (de faon un peu maladroite, je m'en excuse) ainsi: "L'anarchisme doit, par construction, lutter contre les dogmes. C'est la raison pour laquelle on ne peut pas dfinir prcisment ce qu'est l'anarchisme. Mais alors, comment peut-on construire quelque chose ensemble si nous ne savons pas prcisment ce que nous sommes en train de faire?"


On peut toujours ouvrir un sujet ddi pour changer des ides  ce sujet si a t'intresse. Pour ma part, je vois davantage une formulation maladroite mixant probablement objectivisme et relativisme, d'o la difficult d'y rpondre. Je ne dveloppe pas plus, on a assez dvi comme a je trouve. {'^_^}

----------


## palmreg

Vos discussions a va pas aider Snowden,... Avec des gens engags dans le sport et la philo-medico-sport, a va pas l'aider... Faut croire qu'on est prt  faire la rvolution du sport avec ses neuronnes par ici...  mais quid de Snowden ?

----------


## Neckara

Nous t'coutons, que proposes-tu ?

----------


## Beanux

C'est quand mme dur de dire a aprs plus de 700 messages dans la discutions, mais s'en tenir aux 15 derniers  ::?: 

Certes, cest le systme en place, et en lisant la news, on en voit pas les posts prcdents, mais quand mme.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Vos discussions a va pas aider Snowden,... Avec des gens engags dans le sport et la philo-medico-sport, a va pas l'aider... Faut croire qu'on est prt  faire la rvolution du sport avec ses neuronnes par ici...  mais quid de Snowden ?


De toute faon, il me semble que le sujet initial n'est pas "Comment aider Snowden ?". Chacun son hors sujet. {^_^}

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Edward Snowden s'inscrit sur Twitter et s'abonne uniquement au compte de la NSA*
*qu'il tacle au passage dans son premier message * 

Cest ce quon appelle faire une entre fracassante. Edward Snowden, lancien contractuel de la NSA et accessoirement lhomme  lorigine des rvlations sur les programmes de surveillance des services de renseignements, a ouvert mardi un compte Twitter auquel plus de 700 000 utilisateurs se sont abonns. Son compte Twitter, @Snowden, a t certifi par lentreprise de San Francisco qui compte plus de 300 millions dutilisateurs actifs de par le monde.

Snowden ne sest abonn qu un seul compte Twitter : le compte officiel de son ancien employeur, la National Security Agency. Dans son profil, il crit  jai travaill pour le gouvernement, maintenant je travaille pour le public  et il sidentifie comme membre de la direction de la Fondation Freedom of The Press qui a pour mission de  dfendre et soutenir la transparence dans le journalisme face  ladversit .

Son tout premier message  Can you hear me ?  (mentendez-vous ?), est une rfrence ironique  un slogan publicitaire de loprateur amricain Verizon, dont Edward Snowden avait rvl la collaboration avec les programmes despionnage des services de renseignements comme la NSA. 	





Trs vite, le message a t retweet des milliers de fois (plus de 80 000  lheure actuelle et plus de 72 000 fois mis en favori).

Sadressant  lastrophysicien Neil deGrasse Tyson dans son second message, Edward Snowden a fait allusion aux nouvelles informations relatives  la plante Mars et a fait une plaisanterie sur la difficult quil prouve  trouver un asile aprs que le gouvernement amricain a fait savoir au monde entier quil souhaitait le voir de retour sur sa Terre Natale pour y subir un  procs quitable .  @neiltyson merci pour laccueil. Et maintenant, nous avons de leau sur Mars ! Penses-tu quils inspectent les passeports  la frontire ? Je le demande pour un ami . Il faut rappeler que, depuis juin 2013, Edward Snowden vit en exil en Russie o il a commenc petit  petit des activits.

Lauthenticit de son compte a galement t vrifie par The Intercept, un organe mdia en ligne qui est dirig par le journaliste dinvestigation Glenn Greenwald. Ce dernier a remport un prix Pulitzer pour ses articles publis dans le journal The Guardian qui se sont appuys sur les documents fournis par Edward Snowden. Ben Wizner a confirm  The Intercept que Snowden va crire dans son propre compte et le grer.  

Edward Snowden, accus despionnage et de vol de biens du gouvernement, risque 30 ans demprisonnement pour ces crimes sil est reconnu coupable. 

A la question de savoir sil se considre comme hros ou tratre, la rponse semble tre ni lun ni lautre. Dans un de ses tweets il crit :  @neiltyson Hros, tratre  je suis juste un citoyen avec une voix .

*Source :* Twitter Edward Snowden

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## landry161

> Aprs les simples dmentis envoys en rponses aux questions de la presse, Larry Page_ (CEO de Google, au cas o...)_ vient de publier un dmenti officiel sur le blog de Google, intitul "What the...?", dans lequel il affirme que sa compagnie n'avait jamais entendu parler de (et encore moins collabor avec) PRISM
> 
> Morceau choisi:
> 
> 
> hmmm...


Franchement le contraire m aurait tonn

----------


## landry161

> Beaucoup de personnes disent a, je trouve que cest faux. Voir la NSA qui avoue et les autres sites qui disent le contraire cest quand mme dstabilisant. Et aucun gouvernement n'a aucun contrle sur les plus grandes sites  part eux.


 Et surtout ironique ::aie::

----------


## landry161

> Si a continue, ils vont achet Linux et mettre des programmes de surveillance dedans!


Qui sait peut tre que c'est dj fait.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Cool, surement le compte le plus populaire dans les heures qui ont suivi sa cration.
Comment a a t communiqu?

----------


## landry161

> Principe de sparation des pouvoirs. En gros, il y a ceux qui dcident des rgles et ceux qui les appliquent.


Il y aussi ceux qui les subissent

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Il y aussi ceux qui les subissent


Tu as bien raison, quand on est flic d'avoir un prsident dont on ne partage pas les valeurs politique sa commence a tre problmatique.
Il y a que le sommet qui est chang. Rendre les choses encore plus compliqu  cette endroits?

----------


## hotcryx

"Can you hear me now?" 

Excellent!
Ca me fait penser au robot envoy sur Mars  ::):

----------


## Wirbelwind

> Qui sait peut tre que c'est dj fait.


Il y avait dj eu une tentative en 2003 ( date  vrifier ) qui consistait  se mettre en root  chaque session

Sinon, il y a toujours l'option .. fork! fork! fork!  ::P:

----------


## jopopmk

> Qui sait peut tre que c'est dj fait.


*Security-Enhanced Linux* (plus connu sous le petit nom SE Linux).
Je vous laisse regarder l'information "Orginal author(s)" dans le cartouche de droite.

Y'a un peu de troll dans ce message, je n'ai aucune connaissance sur le sujet.

----------


## edouard12

Ah la Russie ! Grand pays des droits de l'Homme.

----------


## Zirak

> Tu as bien raison, quand on est flic d'avoir un prsident dont on ne partage pas les valeurs politique sa commence a tre problmatique.
> Il y a que le sommet qui est chang. Rendre les choses encore plus compliqu  cette endroits?


Depuis quand un "flic" est-il pay pour exprimer ses valeurs politiques ou juger de celles qu'il trouve "bonnes" ou non ???  :8O:  :8O: 

Et donc il faudrait avoir X milliers de personnes dans les forces de l'ordre (la flemme de chercher le nombre que cela reprsente en France), travaillant dans la police / la gendarmerie / l'arme, etc etc, et ce, pour chaque "parti" politique ? Et on les feraient tourner  chaque lection prsidentielle ?

On va tous finir flics avec le monde que cela va demander...  ::aie:: 


Surtout qu'au final je ne vois pas trop le rapport avec l'histoire Snowden, il n'tait pas juste en "dsaccord" avec son prsident, mais avec les pratiques de la NSA (qui ont toujours plus ou moins t les mmes, peu importe le bord politique des diffrents prsidents amricains depuis)...

----------


## SurferIX

> Sinon, ils pourraient tre tenus de passer au journal de 20h avec une "pancarte de la honte"
> Je pense que ce serait trs efficace


Donner une mauvaise image d'eux mme alors que c'est uniquement leur image et pas leurs actes qui les fait vivre (sinon a se saurait), je pense que ce serait la pire des punitions pour eux.

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*La Maison-Blanche demande de rautoriser la surveillance des donnes tlphoniques des Amricains*
*pour une dure indtermine*

La collecte de mtadonnes de tlcommunication des citoyens est lune des tactiques les plus utilises aujourdhui par les gouvernements pour soi-disant lutter contre le terrorisme. Les groupes de dfense des droits de lhomme ont beau protest, mais cela reste toujours dactualit. Aux tats-Unis, ladministration Trump vient de demander au Congrs de prolonger la validit de la USA Freedom Act, la loi qui autorise la National Security Agency (NSA)  collecter les informations tlphoniques des Amricains, pour une dure indtermine. La loi protge-t-elle rellement les civiles contre les attaques terroristes ?

La collecte de donnes tlphoniques en masse est une ralit aux tats-Unis depuis les vnements du 11 septembre 2001. La premire loi dans cette catgorie a t la USA Patriot Act qui autorisait la NSA  collecter directement les donnes tlphoniques des citoyens amricains, mais a expir en juin 2015. Le gouvernement dalors a adopt par la suite la USA Freedom Act qui restera valide jusquen dcembre 2019. La nouvelle loi a reconduit certaines parties expires de la prcdente loi, mais a modifi la section portant sur la collecte de donnes tlphoniques en masse par la NSA.

La USA Freedom Act  a modifi les directives de la prcdente loi pour empcher la NSA de poursuivre son programme de collecte de donnes tlphoniques en masse. Au lieu de procder de cette manire, les compagnies de tlphone conserveront les donnes et la NSA pourra obtenir des informations sur les individus cibls avec lautorisation dun tribunal fdral. La loi, promulgue aprs que le prestataire de services de renseignement Edward J. Snowden a rvl l'existence du programme en 2013, devrait expirer en dcembre, mais l'administration Trump ne souhaite pas quelle soit enterre.

L'administration Trump veut que le cadre lgal de la loi soit prolong, non pas pour une dure prcise comme lorsquelle a t promulgue, mais cette fois-ci pour une dure indtermine. Elle a charg celui qui est dsormais lex-directeur du renseignement national, Dan Coats, denvoyer une lettre au Congrs pour faire cette demande. Dans la lettre adresse jeudi au Congrs et obtenue par le New York Times, l'administration a exhort les lgislateurs  rendre permanente l'autorit lgale permettant  la NSA d'accder aux journaux des communications nationales des Amricains selon les dispositions de la USA Freedom Act.


Seulement, sur les communauts en ligne et les forums, les internautes ne semblent pas tre du tout daccord avec cette demande de prolongation. Plusieurs dentre eux qualifient la loi de  violation flagrante  des liberts de communication.  Ils violent le 4e amendement et le Congrs n'a pas le pouvoir d'autoriser une surveillance tlphonique de masse. Tout acte du Congrs prtendant le faire nest pas une loi, mais une usurpation. Tous ceux qui ont particip  cela ont viol leurs serments et devraient tre condamns  la prison pour violation de nos droits civiques sous prtexte d'autorit , a dclar lun dentre eux.

Selon dautres, cette surveillance et cette collecte de donnes tlphoniques en masse sont une perscution portant atteinte  la vie prive des citoyens amricains et pourraient les mener  la paranoa. Cependant, Dan Coats a spcifi dans sa lettre que le programme avait t suspendu depuis un moment par lagence de renseignement pour une dure indtermine. Selon Coats, la suspension est survenue aprs que lagence ait rencontr des difficults dans le tri des donnes. Autrement dit, des difficults techniques rcurrentes ont amen l'agence  collecter plus dinformations quil nen faut. Cela est-il vrai ?
Il serait trs difficile dy rpondre, car il ny a aucun moyen de le vrifier et les informations sur le sujet sont classes secret-dfense. Nanmoins, Dan Coats a tent dapporter quelques lments explicatifs dans sa lettre adresse au Congrs amricain. 

 La National Security Agency a suspendu le programme d'enregistrement des informations sur les appels et a supprim les enregistrements des informations sur les appels selon les dispositions de USA Freedom Act , a crit Coats. Daprs ce quil dit, ltat actuel des informations recueillies par la NSA ne permet pas den faire une bonne utilisation.  Cette dcision (la suspension du programme) a t prise aprs avoir quilibr la valeur de renseignement relative du programme, les cots associs, ainsi que les problmes de conformit et dintgrit des donnes causs par la complexit unique de lutilisation de ces documents dentreprise gnrs  des fins de renseignement , a ajout Dan Coats. 

En effet, une valuation du programme aurait montr quil entranait des cots levs et peu d'avantages, mais certains responsables ont fait valoir qu'il tait logique de conserver l'autorit juridique au cas o des solutions techniques seraient trouves pour amliorer son fonctionnement. Mais, ce nest pas la seule loi que Dan Coats et ladministration Trump ont souhait prolonger la validit de faon indfinie. Coats a galement demand  ce que le Congrs rende permanentes trois autres dispositions juridiques sur la surveillance, principalement utilises par le Federal Bureau Investigation (FBI). Elles incluent des dispositions qui permettent aux enquteurs dobtenir des ordonnances de la justice pour collecter des documents commerciaux pertinents pour une enqute de scurit nationale et de procder  des coutes tlphoniques de terroristes  solitaires  sans lien avec une puissance trangre.

Elles permettent galement au FBI de procder  des coutes tlphoniques de toute personne souponne dtre un espion ou un terroriste qui commute des lignes tlphoniques, un effort pour chapper  la surveillance. En ligne, lon accuse l'administration Trump de vouloir sacrifier la vie prive des citoyens amricains en cherchant  mettre en place de faon permanente la collecte de donnes tlphoniques de masse.  Il est plus que temps que ce programme de surveillance soit ferm une fois pour toutes , a dclar Patrick Toomey de American Civil Liberties Union, une institution de dfense de la vie prive.

 La NSA a pass au crible des centaines de millions denregistrements dappels amricains dans le cadre dun programme extrmement complexe et dpourvu de preuves tangibles de sa valeur. Nous ne devrions pas laisser un pouvoir aussi absolu et aussi imputable  nos agences d'espionnage , a ajout Toomey. Comme ce dernier, dautres personnes pensent galement que le cadre lgal de ces lois nest pas justifi. 

Sources : The New York Times, Lettre de Dan Coats (PDF)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Que faut-il privilgier selon, la vie prive des citoyens ou la surveillance de masse au nom de la protection contre le terrorisme ?
 ::fleche::  Est-il justifi de violer la vie prive des citoyens pour raison de scurit ? Pourquoi ?
 ::fleche::  Est-il possible d'avoir un compromis entre vie prive et scurit selon vous ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le tlphone d'Angela Merkel mis sur coute par quatre autres puissances, d'aprs le quotidien allemand Focus

 ::fleche::  Si vous vous souciez de la vie prive, faut-il jeter vos appareils Amazon Alexa par la fentre ? L'quipe d'Alexa pourrait vous localiser

 ::fleche::  Les cyberattaques de reprsailles sont le seul moyen pour arrter le cyberespionnage de la Chine, selon un ancien directeur du FBI

 ::fleche::  Le projet PRISM autorise les fdraux amricains  fouiller nos donnes stockes en ligne, un ancien employ aux renseignements le dvoile

----------


## marsupial

Punaise, ils viennent juste d'abroger ce droit  la demande des services de renseignements que dj ils veulent le remettre. Les coutes sont pire qu'une drogue !

----------


## Refuznik

L'effet Snowden est pass maintenant on recommence comme avant.

----------


## walfrat

Certaines mesures sont plus pour rassurer la foule qu'autre chose. La surveillance de masse semble est celle faites pour rassurer les gouvernements.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le gouvernement amricain porte plainte contre Edward Snowden pour son livre Permanent Record,*
*pour violation d'accord de non-divulgation * 

Le ministre de la Justice amricain pourrait ne jamais tre en mesure de poursuivre Edward Snowden pour avoir obtenu et diffus des informations hautement classifies provenant du rseau de la National Security Agency. Mais les avocats du ministre de la Justice ont dcid de s'en prendre  une source potentielle de revenus (pour Snowden mais galement pour Macmillan Publishers) : ils ont engag une action au civil contre lui pour la publication de son livre, _Permanent Record_.

La plainte, dpose devant le tribunal amricain du district de Eastern Virginia, ne cherche pas  faire cesser la publication ou la distribution de _Permanent Record_. Comme l'a dclar un porte-parole du DOJ dans un communiqu de presse,  sous la jurisprudence bien tablie de la Cour suprme [dans l'affaire] _Snepp c. tats-Unis_, le gouvernement cherche  recouvrer tout le produit ralis par Snowden en raison de son incapacit  soumettre sa publication  un examen pralable  la publication, en violation de ses obligations contractuelles et fiduciaires prsumes .

Le mmoire de Snowden naurait pas t soumis  la CIA ou  la NSA pour un examen pralable  la publication, une pratique obligatoire parmi les anciens employs des agences de renseignement. En tant que tel, le ministre considre le livre comme une violation des obligations contractuelles et fiduciaires de Snowden et dsigne les diteurs comme codfendeurs dans la poursuite.

tant donn les programmes et les documents encore classs qui ont t abords dans le mmoire, il est peu probable que le livre ait t approuv pour publication par les agences. Snowden reste un fugitif de facto du gouvernement des tats-Unis et serait probablement poursuivi en vertu de la loi sur l'espionnage s'il retournait dans son pays. Ce nouveau procs civil pourrait nanmoins causer des problmes  Snowden, interdisant potentiellement  ses diteurs de publier le produit de louvrage.


*Un cran de fume, selon certains dfenseurs amricains de Snowden*

Bien que le Ministre amricain de la Justice dclare explicitement que  La poursuite des tats-Unis ne vise ni  arrter ni  restreindre la publication ou la distribution de _Permanent Record_  tant donn que cela serait illgal au sens du Premier Amendement (libert d'expression), de nombreux dfenseurs amricains de Snowden estiment que la poursuite soulve de relles questions quant  la constitutionnalit du systme dexamen pralable  la publication.

 Ce livre ne contient aucun secret gouvernemental qui n'ait t publi auparavant par des agences de presse respectes , a dclar l'avocat de l'ACLU, Ben Wizner, qui a reprsent Snowden dans d'autres domaines.  Si M. Snowden avait cru que le gouvernement examinerait son livre de bonne foi, il l'aurait soumis. Mais le gouvernement continue d'insister sur le fait que les faits connus et discuts dans le monde sont encore en quelque sorte classs .

D'autres voient dans cette action en justice une tentative de dtourner l'attention des rvlations de Snowden.  Si seulement le ministre de la Justice s'inquitait autant des violations lgales systmatiques commises par les programmes de surveillance de masse du gouvernement amricain que d'essayer d'attnuer l'impact d'un mmoire personnel de la personne qui avait alert le public , a lanc le directeur de la Freedom of the Press Foundation Trevor Timm.  Ce procs gar est une raison de plus pour que tout le monde lise le livre de Snowden .


*Le gouvernement s'explique*

Mais du ct du gouvernement, certains s'expliquent.  Les renseignements devraient protger notre pays et non pas permettre de gnrer un profit personnel , a dclar G. Zachary Terwilliger, procureur amricain du district oriental de Virginie.  Cette action en justice garantira qu'Edward Snowden ne retirera aucun avantage financier de la violation de la confiance place en lui .

 Edward Snowden a viol une obligation quil avait contracte envers les tats-Unis lorsquil a sign des accords dans le cadre de son emploi pour la CIA et en tant que contractant de la NSA , a dclar le procureur gnral adjoint Jody Hunt de la division civile du ministre de la Justice.  La capacit des tats-Unis  protger des informations confidentielles relatives  la scurit nationale dpend du respect par les employs et les entrepreneurs de leurs accords de non-divulgation, y compris de leurs obligations en matire dexamen pralable  la publication. Cette action en justice dmontre que le ministre de la Justice ne tolre pas ces atteintes  la confiance du public. Nous ne permettrons pas aux individus de senrichir, aux dpens des tats-Unis, sans se conformer  leurs obligations en matire dexamen pralable  la publication .

Dans sa plainte, le Ministre amricain de la Justice affirme que Snowden a viol les accords de confidentialit de la CIA et de la NSA quil a signs aux termes de son contrat de travail. Dans les accords de non-divulgation conclus avec la CIA, Snowden a sign qu'il reconnaissait  tre tenu de soumettre son matriel  un examen pralable  la publication  avant de discuter [du travail] avec ou de le montrer  toute personne non autorise  accder  des  informations classifies , ont expliqu les avocats du Ministre de la Justice dans leur plainte.  Snowden tait galement tenu de "ne prendre aucune mesure en faveur de la divulgation publique avant d'obtenir l'autorisation crite de la Central Intelligence Agency de le faire .

Dans le cadre de l'accord de non-divulgation,  Snowden a convenu expressment que "[en plus de tout autre recours auquel le gouvernement des tats-Unis pourrait avoir droit, je cde au gouvernement des tats-Unis tous les droits, titres et intrts dans toutes les redevances, rmunrations et moluments rsultant ou pouvant rsulter de toute divulgation, publication ou rvlation d'informations ou de documents de ma part effectue en violation de [l'obligation de publication pralable]] " .


Un langage similaire est apparu dans un accord de confidentialit sign par Snowden lorsqu'il est all travailler pour la NSA en tant que contractant de Booz Allen Hamilton. Dans les accords de la CIA et de la NSA, il a reconnu que ces conditions resteraient en vigueur jusqu' ce qu'il reoive une libration crite des agences.

Macmillan n'est dsign dans la poursuite que comme un  relief party , dans la mesure o le gouvernement cherche  contraindre Macmillan  remettre tout le produit qui devait tre remis  Snowden. Pour empcher la distribution du produit des ventes aux tats-Unis  des parties situes  l'extrieur du pays, le gouvernement demande une ordonnance de blocage temporaire  gelant tous les avoirs en possession de Macmillan relatifs  _Permanent Record_ qui appartiennent  Snowden ou  ses agents, cessionnaires ou autres agissant en son nom . Et la plainte demande au tribunal  d'imposer une fiducie au profit des tats-Unis  pour percevoir toutes les entres que Snowden et ceux qu'il aurait dsigns comme cessionnaires pour les redevances auraient touches (y compris des droits de cinma et d'un dveloppement en srie tlvise).

La plainte vise galement  empcher Snowden de tirer profit de ses futurs engagements et uvres crites  sans lancer au pralable le processus de prpublication .

*Edward Snowden se dit tre prt  retourner aux tats-Unis sil a la garantie d'un procs quitable*

Edward Snowden a dclar tre prt  rentrer aux tats-Unis s'il a la garantie d'un procs quitable aprs avoir t accus d'espionnage et de vol pour avoir divulgu des secrets de renseignement en 2013. Lors d'un entretien avec CBS, l'ancien contractuel de la NSA, qui s'est enfui en Russie pour chapper  toute accusation au pnal, a dclar que  Lun des grands sujets dactualit en Europe est de savoir si lAllemagne et la France minvitent  demander lasile (). Bien entendu, jaimerais revenir aux tats-Unis .

Dans sa dernire interview, Snowden a dclar qu'il ne cherchait pas  obtenir une grce de Donald Trump ou un traitement spcial de la part des tats-Unis lorsqu'il voquait les conditions possibles de son retour au pays.  Je ne demande pas de dfil. Je ne demande pas de pardon , a-t-il dclar.  Je ne demande pas de laissez-passer. Ce que je demande, c'est un procs quitable .

Sa vie est rythme par des asiles.  Hong Kong tout dabord, puis en Russie, o il vit depuis plusieurs annes, et o il obtient un droit de rsidence limit. En 2017, le Kremlin rallonge mme ce droit jusquen 2020, qui arrive, de fait, bientt  expiration.




*La demande d'asile d'Edward Snowden en France, une possibilit ?*

Concernant une potentielle invitation de la part de la France, la Garde des Sceaux, ministre de la Justice Nicole Belloubet a dclar tre favorable  l'accueil d'Edward Snowden en France. Toutefois, selon les informations de RTL, l'lyse n'est pas sur la mme ligne ; il s'agit l d'une position personnelle de la ministre de la Justice.  Rien n'est tranch , indique un conseiller d'Emmanuel Macron. 

Ce n'est pas la premire fois qu'Edward Snowden rclame  la France l'asile politique. Il l'avait dj fait sous Franois Hollande et n'avait pas obtenu gain de cause. Et rien ne dit maintenant que cette nouvelle demande change la donne. Au contraire, dit un proche du chef de l'tat, il est peu probable que Paris rponde favorablement pour des raisons diplomatiques vis--vis des tats-Unis. En l'accueillant sur son sol, la France se mettrait  dos Washington.

Interrog par L'Express, Jean-Philippe Foegle, coordinateur de la Maison des lanceurs d'alerte (MLA), souligne qu'il n'existe actuellement pas de  statut de lanceur d'alerte en droit d'asile . Auprs de l'Ofpra (Office franais de Protection des Rfugis et Apatrides), l'Amricain ne pourra donc pas faire valoir ce statut en cas de demande d'asile.

Sources : Ministre amricain de la Justice, accords avec la CIA, accords avec la NSA, plainte contre Edward Snowden, RTL, L'Express

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la dcision du DoJ d'attaquer le livre d'Edward Snowden ? 
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous comme certains qu'il s'agit l d'un cran de fume ou considrez-vous le fait qu'Edward Snowden a viol sa clause de non-divulgation ?
 ::fleche::  Un lanceur d'alerte devrait-il, selon vous, pouvoir librement publier des informations confidentielles ? Dans quelle mesure ?
 ::fleche::  La France gagnerait-elle  accueillir Edward Snowden ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Signal, une application de messagerie rapide et scurise, approuve par Snowden, mais est-elle vraiment plus scurise que ses concurrents ?
 ::fleche::  La NSA aurait lanc un programme d'espionnage visant  pister les utilisateurs de bitcoins du monde entier, d'aprs des documents publis par Snowden
 ::fleche::  Haven : le systme de scurit portatif sur Android propos par Snowden, peut-il rivaliser avec les camras de surveillance ?

----------


## NBoulfroy

On sait que Snowden est dans le collimateur de l'Administration amricaine depuis qu'il a balanc des crasses.

Il a dj viol la clause de non divulgation en balanant avant, en tant que lanceur d'alerte, des informations sensibles mais bon, c'est pas grave.

Je ne sais pas si un lanceur d'alerte peut publier des choses confidentielles ... Tout dpend peut tre de si cela va avec ce pourquoi il est devenu lanceur d'alerte.

La France gagnerai  s'affirmer face aux USA qui commencent  partir  nouveau en sucette pour sa politique internationale et commerciale (l'acier europen, la Chine, l'Iran, etc. ...).

----------


## tanaka59

D'un ct il y a dvoil des "secrets dfenses" , ce qui est pnalement rprhensible ... D'une autre ct il a pris le risque d'ouvrir la boite de pandore pour que Mr toutlemonde puisse constater avec effarement les mthodes peut scrupuleuses des USA en matire de surveillance ...

Le poids de Snowden est minuscule face au USA ... 

Le droit a la vie prive est aussi un droit ... comme son nom l'indique. Les histoires de familles, de cul ou de la mre Michle ne regarde que l'individu concern et pas tout le monde. 

Se pose aussi la question des donnes collectes . Seront elles revendues  des tiers ? 

On en revient au mme problme qu'avec le manque de scurit des donnes mdicales dans un autre article. 

En gros on veut tout savoir sur tout le monde ...  un moment c'est gonflant car intrusif ... et toute les communications entre personnes sont loins d'tre de l'open bar.

On peut reprocher X ou Y aux USA , les autres pays c'est pas mieux ...

Au dpart comme il n'y avait pas vraiment de loi , cela a surtout t immorale ... rien d'interdit. Rien nempche un pays d'ordonner  ces espions d'espionner ces citoyens souvent pour d'obscures raisons ... Sans loi c'est la dictature et l'anarchie ... Forcement une fois qu'un gouvernement met la main dans l'engrenage il veut plus beaucouuuuuuuuuuuup plus

----------


## Ryu2000

> On peut reprocher X ou Y aux USA , les autres pays c'est pas mieux ...


Niveau surveillance de masse les USA sont  des annes lumires devant les autres.
Aucun autre pays n'a accs  tous les emails, tous les SMS, tous les appelles, tous les messages privs Facebook, Twitter, etc.
Les USA ont mis le monde entier sous coute.

Les entreprises comme Google, Yahoo, Microsoft, Cisco, etc, sont oblig de collaborer avec le gouvernement US.
Le budget de la NSA c'est de la folie et depuis longtemps...
On ne peut pas comparer la surveillance des USA avec la surveillance des autres pays, a n'a strictement rien  voir.




> La France gagnerai  s'affirmer face aux USA


Ce serait beau, malheureusement ceux qui ont le pouvoir sont atlantiste, donc il n'y a aucun espoir  avoir...
Les gars comme De Gaulle ou Mitterand se mfiaient des USA, mme Chirac a refus d'intervenir en Irak.
Mais aprs ya eu Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron...

Sarkozy a brad de l'or contre des dollars :
Cour des comptes : quand Sarkozy liquidait un cinquime du stock d'or de la France

C'est un peu l'inverse de ce qu'il fallait faire :

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Niveau surveillance de masse les USA sont  des annes lumires devant les autres.


On reparle de la Chine ? 

Pour rappelle la chine dispose de 3 oprateur tlcom : 

China Mobile avec 760 millions d'abonnes (oprateur tlcom possdant le plus gros porte feuille clients au monde !!!) : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/China_Mobile
China Unicom avec 320 millions d'abonnes : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_..._en_Asie#Chine
China Telecom avec 310 millions d'abonnes : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_..._en_Asie#Chine

C'est prs de 1,2 milliards de Chinois sous la surveillance du gouvernement chinois car les 3 oprateurs lui appartiennent.

Aprs on peut aussi en rajouter un couche. Hors de Chine c'est Vodafone-Softbank avec quelques 475 millions de clients qui a le deuxime plus gros portefeuille clients au niveau mondiale . Et le 1er oprateur qui a le plus de client Client  l'international : https://www.universfreebox.com/artic...teurs-mondiaux .

Vodafone-Softbank est un mastodonte car il appartient  l'Indien "Bharti" : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bharti_Enterprises . Bharti c'est quelques 300 millions de clients dans le monde : https://www.universfreebox.com/artic...teurs-mondiaux . 475+300 = 675 millions de clients. 

Vous noterez que ce mastodonte Vodafone-Softbank-Bharti dispose de Holding  Singapour et Hong Kong ... Donc de capitaux chinois lis au gouvernement. 




> Aucun autre pays n'a accs  tous les emails, tous les SMS, tous les appelles, tous les messages privs Facebook, Twitter, etc.
> Les USA ont mis le monde entier sous coute.


La Chine via des filiales et des holding arrive  mettre sur les tlcoms d'Asie et d'Afrique  a botte . Prochaine tape c'est l'Europe et l'Amrique Latine . Des oprateurs comme Hutchinson et j'en oublie surement sont en ngociation pour fusionner des capitaux . Avec comme part enchantement des maisons mres bas  Hong Kong et Singapour !

Les chinois rachtent tout : https://www.google.com/search?q=Hutc...w=1600&bih=786

C'est des chinois que la surveillance de masse va venir et tout le monde y voit que du feux  ::mouarf::  ::ptdr:: 




> Les entreprises comme Google, Yahoo, Microsoft, Cisco, etc, sont oblig de collaborer avec le gouvernement US.
> Le budget de la NSA c'est de la folie et depuis longtemps...
> On ne peut pas comparer la surveillance des USA avec la surveillance des autres pays, a n'a strictement rien  voir.


Donc les USA peuvent aller se recoucher ... Les chinois pourront carrment surveiller l'infra il en se seront propritaire + des portefeuilles clients  ::mouarf::  ::ptdr::  ... ajoutez  cela des marques Huawei et Xiami qui inondent le march ... Je vous laisse imaginer la suite  ::mrgreen:: 

Les USA nous font bien rires 

Puis bon pour la France manquerait plus que SFR-Altice ou Bouygues ou Free se face racheter  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

Peut-tre que la Chine surveillera le monde entier dans le futur, mais pour le moment seul les USA en sont capable.
Les USA sont inquiet parce que les pays europen veulent utiliser des antennes 5G chinoise et ils ont peur que la Chine mettent des backdoors comme eux le font.
Si un jour il y a des Snowden/Assange chinois ils seront accept en France sans problme ! La France n'est pas soumise  la Chine comme elle peut l'tre aux USA.

Pour le moment les europens utilisent Windows et Google (Android, Gmail, YouTube, Maps), peut-tre que petit  petit les produits chinois vont se substituer aux produits US, mais il y a de la route  faire... C'est dommage qu'il n'existe pas d'alternatives europennes, mais de toute faon elles seraient infiltr par les USA...

Le budget de surveillance US est gargantuesque depuis des annes :
Communaut du renseignement des tats-Unis - Budget
Ils en collectent des donnes...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Les profits gnrs par le livre Permanent Record d'Edward Snowden o il expose l'espionnage amricain*
*doivent aller au gouvernement, selon une dcision de justice * 

Le ministre de la Justice amricain pourrait ne jamais tre en mesure de poursuivre Edward Snowden pour avoir obtenu et diffus des informations hautement classifies provenant du rseau de la National Security Agency. Mais les avocats du ministre de la Justice ont dcid de s'en prendre  une source potentielle de revenus (pour Snowden mais galement pour Macmillan Publishers) : ils ont engag une action au civil contre lui pour la publication de son livre, *Permanent Record*.

_Permanent Record_, qui a t publi en septembre, raconte l'histoire de la dcision de Snowden de devenir un dnonciateur et d'exposer les faons dont le gouvernement amricain espionnait les Amricains ainsi que le monde  la fin des annes 2000 et au dbut des annes 2010. Snowden a fui les tats-Unis en 2013 aprs que plusieurs nouvelles histoires ont t crites sur la base de documents qu'il a divulgus et vit maintenant  Moscou, en Russie.

La plainte, dpose devant le tribunal amricain du district de Eastern Virginia, ne cherche pas  faire cesser la publication ou la distribution de *Permanent Record*. Comme l'a dclar un porte-parole du DOJ dans un communiqu de presse,  sous la jurisprudence bien tablie de la Cour suprme [dans l'affaire] Snepp c. tats-Unis, le gouvernement cherche  recouvrer tout le produit ralis par Snowden en raison de son incapacit  soumettre sa publication  un examen pralable  la publication, en violation de ses obligations contractuelles et fiduciaires prsumes .

Le mmoire de Snowden naurait pas t soumis  la CIA ou  la NSA pour un examen pralable  la publication, une pratique obligatoire parmi les anciens employs des agences de renseignement. En tant que tel, le ministre considre le livre comme une violation des obligations contractuelles et fiduciaires de Snowden et dsigne les diteurs comme codfendeurs dans la poursuite.

tant donn les programmes et les documents encore classs qui ont t abords dans le mmoire, il est peu probable que le livre ait t approuv pour publication par les agences. Snowden reste un fugitif de facto du gouvernement des tats-Unis et serait probablement poursuivi en vertu de la loi sur l'espionnage s'il retournait dans son pays.

 Les renseignements devraient protger notre pays et non pas permettre de gnrer un profit personnel , a dclar G. Zachary Terwilliger, procureur amricain du district oriental de Virginie.  Cette action en justice garantira qu'Edward Snowden ne retirera aucun avantage financier de la violation de la confiance place en lui .

 Edward Snowden a viol une obligation quil avait contracte envers les tats-Unis lorsquil a sign des accords dans le cadre de son emploi pour la CIA et en tant que contractant de la NSA , a dclar le procureur gnral adjoint Jody Hunt de la division civile du ministre de la Justice.  La capacit des tats-Unis  protger des informations confidentielles relatives  la scurit nationale dpend du respect par les employs et les entrepreneurs de leurs accords de non-divulgation, y compris de leurs obligations en matire dexamen pralable  la publication. Cette action en justice dmontre que le ministre de la Justice ne tolre pas ces atteintes  la confiance du public. Nous ne permettrons pas aux individus de senrichir, aux dpens des tats-Unis, sans se conformer  leurs obligations en matire dexamen pralable  la publication .

Dans sa plainte, le Ministre amricain de la Justice affirme que Snowden a viol les accords de confidentialit de la CIA et de la NSA quil a signs aux termes de son contrat de travail. Dans les accords de non-divulgation conclus avec la CIA, Snowden a sign qu'il reconnaissait  tre tenu de soumettre son matriel  un examen pralable  la publication  avant de discuter [du travail] avec ou de le montrer  toute personne non autorise  accder  des  informations classifies , ont expliqu les avocats du Ministre de la Justice dans leur plainte.  Snowden tait galement tenu de "ne prendre aucune mesure en faveur de la divulgation publique avant d'obtenir l'autorisation crite de la Central Intelligence Agency de le faire .

Dans le cadre de l'accord de non-divulgation,  Snowden a convenu expressment que "[en plus de tout autre recours auquel le gouvernement des tats-Unis pourrait avoir droit, je cde au gouvernement des tats-Unis tous les droits, titres et intrts dans toutes les redevances, rmunrations et moluments rsultant ou pouvant rsulter de toute divulgation, publication ou rvlation d'informations ou de documents de ma part effectue en violation de [l'obligation de publication pralable]] " .


*La dcision du juge*

Edward Snowden ne sera pas autoris  profiter des ventes de son livre *Permanent Record*, aprs qu'un juge fdral en Virginie a statu mardi que Snowden aurait d demander l'approbation de la Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) et de la National Security Agency (NSA). On ne sait pas si Snowden, qui tait auparavant un employ de la CIA et un entrepreneur de la NSA, fera appel de la dcision.

Selon les documents dposs par le gouvernement, Snowden a sign trois accords de confidentialit avec la CIA en novembre 2005, aot 2006 et avril 2009. Il a galement sign trois accords de confidentialit avec la NSA en juillet 2005, mai 2009 et mars 2013. Tous ces accords taient sans ambigut, selon le juge, et obligeait Snowden  obtenir une revue de prpublication avant la publication du livre.

Snowden a soutenu que son livre ne contenait aucune information qui n'tait pas dj publique (grce  lui, bien sr), et qu'il ne voulait pas que la CIA  dite [sa] vie . Les agences de scurit nationale ont tendance  tre slectives sur qui peut faire l'objet de poursuite pour violation des accords de confidentialit, selon Snowden.

 Il est fort probable que le gouvernement aurait spcifiquement soumis monsieur Snowden  un tel traitement discriminatoire , ont dclar les avocats de Snowden  Associated Press le mois dernier.  Un dnonciateur que le gouvernement considre comme un tratre aurait demand la permission aux agences  propos desquelles il a dnonc son opinion sur la surveillance ? 

Le gouvernement amricain a galement fait valoir au cours de l'affaire que Snowden avait viol son accord de confidentialit en donnant des confrences publiques par vidoconfrence lors d'une confrence TED, d'un salon de la scurit sur Internet et dans diverses universits.

 Au cours de chacun de ces vnements, Snowden a fait afficher et discuter, entre autres, au moins une diapositive qui a t marque classe Top Secret, et d'autres activits lies au renseignement de la CIA et de la NSA , a not le juge.  Il n'a jamais soumis de matriel ou de diapositives  la CIA ou  la NSA pour examen pralable  la publication et n'a jamais reu l'autorisation crite de faire ses remarques publiques ou de publier ses diapositives .

Le juge a statu que le gouvernement avait droit  tout produit issu de ces interventions publiques. Quant  savoir comment cette dcision pourrait tre applique, c'est une autre affaire.

 Il est farfelu de croire que le gouvernement aurait examin de bonne foi le livre de monsieur Snowden ou tout autre document quil a soumis. Pour cette raison, monsieur Snowden a prfr risquer ses futures redevances au lieu de soumettre ses expriences  une censure gouvernementale inapproprie , a dclar Brett Max Kaufman, avocat principal au Center for Democracy de l'ACLU et membre de l'quipe juridique de Snowden.

 Nous ne sommes pas d'accord avec la dcision du tribunal et nous examinerons nos options, mais il est plus clair que jamais que le systme d'examen de la prpublication injuste et opaque affectant des millions d'anciens employs du gouvernement a besoin de rformes majeures .

Source : dcision de justice

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette dcision ?

----------


## transgohan

La dcision n'est pas choquante vis  vis de la loi.
Je ne comprends mme pas qu'il ose tenter de publier ce livre aux USA...
Je comprends la philosophie, mais c'est vou  l'chec...

C'est un peu, si on parlait d'autre extrme, comme si un terroriste publiait un livre sur comment faire une bombe.
Bon on est d'accord que l'Etat des USA n'est pas tout rose, mais les actions de Snowden, mme si bienvenues, sont tout de mme illgales...

----------


## Ryu2000

> les actions de Snowden, mme si bienvenues, sont tout de mme illgales...


Illgale mais lgitime. Il a t trs courageux de sacrifier sa vie pour exposer la vrit.

Parfois entrer dans l'illgalit et la bonne chose  faire, par exemple quand une partie de la France tait sous occupation Allemande, les Franais sont entr en rsistance, c'tait officiellement des terroristes vu qu'ils s'en prenaient aux pouvoir Allemand, ils ont eu raison de le faire.

Je ne pense pas que les profits du livre soit trs important pour Snowden, le gars n'est pas libre de faire ce qu'il veut, il ne doit pas tellement avoir besoin d'argent.
Cette histoire fait de la pub au livre, en cette priode de nol c'est peut-tre une bonne ide de cadeau.

----------


## curt

Bonjour,

pour contrer cette dcision, Edward devrait mettre son livre en libre diffusion sur le net.... Les USA lui reprochent la divulgation, mais accepte d'en encaisser les bnfices !!! Il n'y a pas de petits profits !  ::mouarf1::

----------


## Neckara

Faut quand mme tre perch pour en arriver l.

Pour rappel Snowden a dnonc, comme son devoir de citoyen l'y oblige, des actions illgales (au regard du droit national et international) de la part d'organismes tatiques puissants. Au lieu d'tre rcompens, il a d fuir comme un malfrat avec la peur d'tre extrad, et potentiellement condamn  mort.

Alors qu'on devrait lui offrir des millions de ddommagements, on essaye de lui prendre une de ses sources de revenus sous des prtextes foireux ?
C'est le ponpon.


Mais bon, Snowden n'a qu' vendre un sticker "Fuck NSA" et de donner son livre en cadeau pour tout achat de sticker.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Au lieu d'tre rcompens


Il a divulgu que des services de renseignement faisaient des choses illgales, il n'y a rien de plus grave qu'exposer la vrit, il a de la chance d'tre encore en vie.
Les services ne le pardonneront jamais et les entreprises comme Google, Apple, Microsoft, Facebook, Yahoo! et AOL nieront toujours leur collaboration avec la NSA, elles disent que les messages sont chiffrs et que a empche la NSA de lire les emails de tout le monde.

Le gouvernement est oblig de faire un exemple avec Snowden, si il tait libre il serait mort d'un accident de voiture de la route depuis longtemps.
Si Snowden tait pardonn a pourrait donner envie  d'autres personnes de devenir lanceur d'alerte. C'est important pour le gouvernement de dissuader ceux qui savent de dire la vrit.
Pour les USA Snowden sera toujours un tratre.

----------


## St-Jean

J'imagine que la dcision ne s'applique qu'aux tats-Unis. Cela n'empche pas Snowden de toucher les droits des traductions vendues  l'tranger.

----------


## Devjfc

En fait, dans son livre, Edward Snowden explique comment chaque lecteur ayant achet, lou ou pirat son livre sera connu de la NSA. Il est manifeste que la publication sert de rfrence supplmentaire  l'intrt du livre et en promeut le texte. Merci la NSA ! mais il lui tait difficile de ne pas le faire et de craindre plus encore de nouveaux Snowdens.

Pour moi le problme est que parmi des gens informs et intelligents comme ici, le vrai message de Snowden, la vulnrabilit technologique  la surveillance, voulue comme inhrente de l'architecture internet, ne soit pas plus comprise et approfondie. ES explique bien son dilemme  ce sujet : comment faire s'activer des journalistes opaques  la technologie avec un sujet purement architectural et de technologie profonde. Il lui fallait collecter des exemples. i.e. Le tlphone de Merkel. 

Mais le vrai message est que tous ces exemples ne sont possibles que du fait de l'architecture que nous utilisons tous les jours, du fait de ses bugs intrinsques qu'il a identifi (quant au traitement des mtadonnes) et authentifi (bravo l'artiste qui est un administrateur systme hors pair au QI 140), tout le monde s'en moque encore. Et personne ne se proccupe de la suite : les big-dazar, les syllodonnes, la manipulation des mnmes personnels

Il serait bon de reprendre chaque RFC post-Snowdownia et comprendre leurs logiques. Perso, je vais me concentrer sur les publications de la NSA entre 75 et 90 pour comprendre ce qui est longuement muri et dans les gnes mmes de leur internet et ce qui est arriv peu  peu. Ce n'est pas l'histoire de l'internet qui est intressante, mais celle de sa manipulation, celle de la monte du nudge, et la prvision de l'closion en cours du edge. La stratgie GAFGov.

----------


## ithery75

> Illgale mais lgitime. Il a t trs courageux de sacrifier sa vie pour exposer la vrit.
> 
> Parfois entrer dans l'illgalit et la bonne chose  faire, par exemple quand une partie de la France tait sous occupation Allemande, les Franais sont entr en rsistance, c'tait officiellement des terroristes vu qu'ils s'en prenaient aux pouvoir Allemand, ils ont eu raison de le faire.
> 
> Je ne pense pas que les profits du livre soit trs important pour Snowden, le gars n'est pas libre de faire ce qu'il veut, il ne doit pas tellement avoir besoin d'argent.
> Cette histoire fait de la pub au livre, en cette priode de nol c'est peut-tre une bonne ide de cadeau.


si j'ai bien compris, toutes les rsistances du monde sont justifies et lgales (rsistances des anciennes colonies franaises).

----------


## Ryu2000

> toutes les rsistances du monde sont justifies


a dpend du point de vue.
Les groupes qui luttent contre le pouvoir sont considr comme tant terroriste par le pouvoir, mais si un jour le gouvernement tombe, du point de vue de l'histoire ce ne sont plus des terroristes ce sont des rsistants.
Comme c'est le vainqueur qui crit l'histoire, si tu gagnes tu deviens rsistant.
Si l'Allemagne n'avait pas perdu la guerre, aujourd'hui on ne parlerait pas de la rsistance franaise, on parlerait toujours de terroristes franais.
Et si les terroristes en Syrie renverseraient la Syrie, ils deviendrait des rebelles ou des rsistants, comme ils criraient l'histoire ils pourraient se faire passer pour les gentils.
L'occident serait du ct d'al-Qaeda, al-Nosra, Daesh, etc. Enfin les types changeraient de nom parce qu'ils ont une mauvaise image.

Le dlit de Snowden est moins grave que les crimes des services secrets US.
C'est un peu comme quand un cambrioleur trouve des documents pdopornographique chez quelqu'un. Le type va aller voir la police pour dire qu'il a cambriol un pdophile. Il va se faire condamner pour cambriolage mais en thorie le pdophile devrait prendre plus cher.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Une cour d'appel amricaine a jug illgale la surveillance de masse mise en place par la NSA*
*et dnonce par Edward Snowden  * 

Nous sommes en 2013 lorsquun ancien employ au renseignement amricain a rvl que l'agence de scurit nationale amricaine (NSA) et le FBI avaient accs aux bases de donnes de neuf socits technologiques parmi lesquels Facebook, Google ou mme Apple. Ce projet porte le nom de code PRISM et est en activit depuis 2007. Les agences collectent des millions de courriels, vidos, photos quils passent au crible.

Lancien employ en question sappelle Edward Snowden et ce ntait que le dbut dune srie de rvlations qui lont emmen  se rfugier en Russie. Comme il la expliqu, il ne regrettait pas son geste : 

 Je mappelle Edward Snowden. Il y a un peu plus dun mois, javais une famille, une maison au paradis et je vivais dans un trs grand confort. Javais aussi la capacit, sans aucun mandat, de chercher, de saisir et de lire toutes vos communications. Celles de nimporte qui, nimporte quand. J'avais le pouvoir de changer le sort des personnes.

 Ctait aussi une grave violation de la loi. Les 4e et 5e amendements de la Constitution de mon pays, larticle 12 de la Dclaration Universelle des Droits de lHomme et du Citoyen ainsi que de nombreux accords et traits interdisent un tel systme de surveillance massive et omniprsente. Mais bien que la Constitution Amricaine qualifie ces programmes dillgaux, mon gouvernement explique quun jugement dun tribunal secret, que personne ne peut voir, a lgitim ces pratiques illgales. Ce jugement corrompt purement et simplement la notion fondamentale de Justice, notion selon laquelle pour rellement exister la Justice doit tre applique dans les faits. Limmoral ne peut tre rendu moral par une loi secrte.

 Je crois au principe tabli  Nuremberg en 1945 :  Les individus ont un devoir international qui transcende les obligations nationales dobissance. Il en dcoule que les citoyens ont le devoir de violer leurs lois domestiques pour empcher que des crimes contre la Paix et contre lHumanit ne puissent tre perptrs .

 Par consquent, jai fait ce que jai cru bon. Jai lanc une campagne contre ces mauvaises pratiques. Je nai pas cherch  menrichir. Je nai pas cherch  vendre des secrets amricains. Je nai pass aucun accord avec un gouvernement tranger pour garantir ma scurit.  la place, jai rendu public ce que je savais, pour que ce qui nous touche tous puisse tre dbattu par nous tous,  la lumire du jour. Jai voulu un monde de Justice.

 Cette dcision morale de parler au grand public de ces pratiques despionnage ma cot trs cher, mais ctait la chose  faire et je ne regrette rien .


*Petit rappel sur les rvlations de Snowden*

*L'infiltration du sige d'Huawei par la NSA durant l'opration Shotgiant*

La NSA se serait infiltre dans les serveurs du Chinois Huawei, recueillant des informations sensibles et captant les communications entre cadres dirigeants lors dune opration baptise  Shotgiant .

 lorigine, lopration visait  rechercher des indices pointant des relations entre Huawei et larme chinoise pour accrditer la thse dune collusion. La NSA se serait intresse aux quipements de Huawei vendus  des pays tiers partout dans le monde, en vue de sassurer ainsi  un accs  des rseaux de communication jugs intressants .

*L'opration Nymrod : la NSA a espionn 122 personnages politiques depuis 2009 parmi lesquels la chancelire allemande*

Parmi eux figuraient le nom de la Chancelire allemande, qui aurait fait l'objet de plusieurs centaines de rapports (autour de 300) depuis mai 2009, mais galement les noms des prsidents Bashar Al-Assad, le prsident Syrien (environ 800 rapports) ou encore Alvaro Uribe, lancien prsident Colombien (environ 700 rapports).

Le systme utilis par Nymrod range automatiquement sous forme de rapports les rsums de fax, appels tlphoniques, et toute autre communication intercepte par les ordinateurs pour dcouvrir des informations lies  des  cibles de grandes valeurs . Der Spiegel explique que le systme est destin   trouver des informations lies aux cibles quil serait difficile de se procurer autrement .


*Aperu de la liste*
*La NSA aurait utilis des logiciels malveillants pour espionner des millions d'ordinateurs  travers le monde*

La NSA aurait travaill depuis plusieurs annes sur lexpansion de sa capacit  infecter les ordinateurs et terminaux mobiles avec des logiciels malveillants.

Les malware destins initialement  quelques centaines dordinateurs dont les communications ne pouvaient pas tre surveilles par les moyens traditionnels dont disposait la NSA ont t tendus  une  chelle industrielle . Ainsi, depuis 2010, la NSA a inject dans des millions dordinateurs  travers le monde, des malware qui lui permettent dextraire des donnes des rseaux tlphoniques et internet.

La collecte des donnes se ferait par un systme automatique baptis  Turbine . Turbine serait un systme de commande et de contrle intelligent, capable de contrler automatiquement les dispositifs sur lesquels les malware ont t implants, avec le minimum dintervention humaine.

*Une cour d'appel amricaine a jug illgale la surveillance de masse mise en place par la NSA*

Sept ans aprs qu'Edward Snowden a rvl que l'agence nationale de scurit amricaine (NSA) effectuait des coutes massives auprs des citoyens amricains, la cour d'appel des tats-Unis pour le neuvime circuit (la plus importante cour d'appel fdrale du pays) a estim mercredi 2 septembre 2020 que cette pratique allait  l'encontre du _Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act_ de 1978 et pourrait avoir t inconstitutionnelle.

Lannonce du verdict a t immdiatement salue par le principal intress, Edward Snowden, qui est aujourdhui rfugi en Russie.  Je naurais jamais imagin que je vivrais assez longtemps pour voir nos tribunaux condamner les activits de la NSA comme tant illgales et dans le mme jugement me crditer pour les avoir exposes , a-t-il crit le 2 septembre sur Twitter.   Et pourtant, ce jour est arriv. 


La preuve que la NSA avait commenc  tablir une base de donnes de registres tlphoniques de millions d'Amricains tait l'une des rvlations les plus explosives de Snowden.  

Pourtant, jusqu' ce moment, les hauts responsables du renseignement ont publiquement insist sur le fait que la NSA ne collectait jamais sciemment d'informations sur les Amricains. Aprs la rvlation du programme, les responsables amricains se sont replis sur l'argument selon lequel l'espionnage avait jou un rle crucial dans la lutte contre l'extrmisme domestique, citant en particulier le cas de quatre rsidents de San Diego qui taient accuss de fournir une aide  des fanatiques religieux en Somalie.

Les responsables amricains ont insist sur le fait que les quatre intresss (Basaaly Saeed Moalin, Ahmed Nasir Taalil Mohamud, Mohamed Mohamud et Issa Doreh) avaient t condamns en 2013 grce  l'espionnage tlphonique de la NSA, mais la cour d'appel a toutefois jug que ces arguments n'taient  pas cohrents avec le contenu des enregistrements classs . 

En d'autres termes, pour la justice amricaine, la surveillance tlphonique qui a concern en secret des millions dAmricains sur des annes na mme pas t dcisive dans la lutte contre le terrorisme. Un seul exemple concret dune attaque que ces relevs tlphoniques auraient  permis de djouer a t prsent par la NSA, alors mme quelle rptait que ces coutes avaient contribu  contrecarrer diverses attaques terroristes.

 Dans la mesure o les dclarations publiques des reprsentants du gouvernement ont cr une impression contraire, cette impression est incompatible avec le contenu du dossier classifi , a dclar la juge Marsha Berzon.

La dcision n'affectera pas les condamnations de Moalin et de ses compagnons accuss; le tribunal a jug que la surveillance illgale n'avait pas entach les preuves prsentes lors de leur procs. Nanmoins, des groupes de surveillance, dont lUnion amricaine des liberts civiles, qui a aid  porter laffaire en appel, ont salu le verdict des juges sur le programme despionnage de la NSA.

Le programme de collecte de mtadonnes en masse de la NSA a t interrompu en 2015 lorsque le Congrs a adopt le _USA Freedom Act_. En vertu de la loi, les enregistrements tlphoniques en vrac seraient toujours conservs par des compagnies de tlphone prives, mais ne pourraient tre obtenus par les enquteurs qu'avec la permission d'un juge. La NSA aurait compltement cess de rechercher les mtadonnes tlphoniques depuis 2018.

Source : dcision de justice, Snowden

----------


## Mingolito

Ok, donc du coup il faut librer Edward Snowden et lui donner une mdaille, lui riger une statue, et lui donner 20 millions de $  cause du prjudice subit, et envoyer en prison les responsables de la NSA ? Voir les condamner  la peine de mort, et pourquoi pas envoyer  la chaise lectrique le prsident en place au moment des faits ?

----------


## marsupial

Ce jugement innocente Snowden sur le plan de la socit civile. Mais sur le plan du renseignement, il restera coupable de trahison.
A la suite de ce jugement, les politiques vont-ils gracier Snowden ? Rien n'est moins sr tant qu'on jugera le travail de la NSA utile.

----------


## nikau6

> envoyer en prison les responsables de la NSA ? Voir les condamner  la peine de mort, et pourquoi pas envoyer  la chaise lectrique le prsident en place au moment des faits ?


Si seulement .... On peut rver  ::roll::

----------


## nikau6

> Ok, donc du coup il faut librer Edward Snowden et lui donner une mdaille, lui riger une statue, et lui donner 20 millions de $  cause du prjudice subit, et envoyer en prison les responsables de la NSA ? Voir les condamner  la peine de mort, et pourquoi pas envoyer  la chaise lectrique le prsident en place au moment des faits ?


Ce qu'il ne faut pas oublier dans cette affaire c'est que Snowden n'a fait que rvler des pratiques de la NSA considres comme tant illgales. Il n'a fait que dnoncer des activits qui violaient la loi, des activit criminelles. Donc oui, dans un monde idal, et juste, ceux qui ont autoris ces pratiques devraient tre condamns et Snowden remerci pour les avoir dnonc.

Depuis quand le fait de dnoncer des personnes qui violent la loi est-il un crime ?

Ton message est assez trange je trouve. Qu'est-ce que tu essayes de dire exactement ? 
_Que, oui, il a dnonc des pratiques illgales mais que, quand mme, c'est une saloperie de balance et que donc il mrite dtre condamn ? 
_Que c'est parfaitement normal que la NSA viole les lois et que le dnoncer serait un crime ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il n'a fait que dnoncer des activits qui violaient la loi, des activit criminelles. Donc oui, dans un monde idal, et juste, ceux qui ont autoris ces pratiques devraient tre condamns et Snowden remerci pour les avoir dnonc.


Il n'y a que le gouvernement US, la NSA, le FBI qui devraient tre en guerre contre Snowden et Assange, mais le monde entier devrait les remercier.
Obama avait mis nos prsidents sur coute et la France n'a pas ragit.

Imaginez si au lieu des USA, a concernait la Russie, ou la Chine, ou la Core du Nord, ou l'Iran.
Toutes les nations voudraient accorder l'asile politique  ces lanceurs d'alerte.
Mais l a concerne les USA donc tout le monde est terroris et se soumet, parce que les USA ont des moyens de pressions, ce sont nos bourreaux.

Assange et Snowden ont demand l'asile politique en France et bien videment a leur a t refus, parce que nos gouvernements ne veulent pas avoir des problmes avec les USA.
Ce sont des hros qui ont sacrifi leur vie pour la vrit.
Ils ne seront plus jamais libre, ils se font stigmatiser.
Snowden aurait pu dmissionner et fermer sa gueule, il n'aurait jamais eu de problme (plein de gens sont au courant de ce qu'il se passe et ne veulent rien dire).

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Un tribunal rend son verdict final sur les profits gnrs par le livre Permanent Record d'Edward Snowden o il expose l'espionnage amricain*
*le gouvernement va bnficier de plus de 5,2 millions de dollars * 

Les avocats du ministre de la Justice ont dcid de s'en prendre  une source potentielle de revenus (pour Edward Snowden mais galement pour Macmillan Publishers) : en 2019, ils ont engag une action au civil contre lui pour la publication de son livre, _Permanent Record_. Ce dernier, qui a t publi en septembre 2019, raconte l'histoire de la dcision de Snowden de devenir un dnonciateur et d'exposer les faons dont le gouvernement amricain espionnait les Amricains ainsi que le monde  la fin des annes 2000 et au dbut des annes 2010. Snowden a fui les tats-Unis en 2013 aprs que plusieurs nouvelles histoires ont t crites sur la base de documents qu'il a divulgus et vit maintenant  Moscou, en Russie.

La plainte, dpose devant le tribunal amricain du district de Eastern Virginia, n'avait pas pour objectif de faire cesser la publication ou la distribution de _Permanent Record_. Comme l'a dclar  ce moment-l un porte-parole du DOJ dans un communiqu de presse,  sous la jurisprudence bien tablie de la Cour suprme [dans l'affaire] Snepp c. tats-Unis, le gouvernement cherche  recouvrer tout le produit ralis par Snowden en raison de son incapacit  soumettre sa publication  un examen pralable  la publication, en violation de ses obligations contractuelles et fiduciaires prsumes .

Le mmoire de Snowden naurait pas t soumis  la CIA ou  la NSA pour un examen pralable  la publication, une pratique obligatoire parmi les anciens employs des agences de renseignement. En tant que tel, le ministre considre le livre comme une violation des obligations contractuelles et fiduciaires de Snowden et dsigne les diteurs comme codfendeurs dans la poursuite.

tant donn les programmes et les documents encore classs qui ont t abords dans le mmoire, il est peu probable que le livre ait t approuv pour publication par les agences. Snowden reste un fugitif de facto du gouvernement des tats-Unis et serait probablement poursuivi en vertu de la loi sur l'espionnage s'il retournait dans son pays.

 Les renseignements devraient protger notre pays et non pas permettre de gnrer un profit personnel , a dclar G. Zachary Terwilliger, procureur amricain du district oriental de Virginie.  Cette action en justice garantira qu'Edward Snowden ne retirera aucun avantage financier de la violation de la confiance place en lui .

 Edward Snowden a viol une obligation quil avait contracte envers les tats-Unis lorsquil a sign des accords dans le cadre de son emploi pour la CIA et en tant que contractant de la NSA , a dclar le procureur gnral adjoint Jody Hunt de la division civile du ministre de la Justice.  La capacit des tats-Unis  protger des informations confidentielles relatives  la scurit nationale dpend du respect par les employs et les entrepreneurs de leurs accords de non-divulgation, y compris de leurs obligations en matire dexamen pralable  la publication. Cette action en justice dmontre que le ministre de la Justice ne tolre pas ces atteintes  la confiance du public. Nous ne permettrons pas aux individus de senrichir, aux dpens des tats-Unis, sans se conformer  leurs obligations en matire dexamen pralable  la publication .

Dans sa plainte, le Ministre amricain de la Justice affirme que Snowden a viol les accords de confidentialit de la CIA et de la NSA quil a signs aux termes de son contrat de travail. Dans les accords de non-divulgation conclus avec la CIA, Snowden a sign qu'il reconnaissait  tre tenu de soumettre son matriel  un examen pralable  la publication  avant de discuter [du travail] avec ou de le montrer  toute personne non autorise  accder  des  informations classifies , ont expliqu les avocats du Ministre de la Justice dans leur plainte.  Snowden tait galement tenu de "ne prendre aucune mesure en faveur de la divulgation publique avant d'obtenir l'autorisation crite de la Central Intelligence Agency de le faire .

Dans le cadre de l'accord de non-divulgation,  Snowden a convenu expressment que "[en plus de tout autre recours auquel le gouvernement des tats-Unis pourrait avoir droit, je cde au gouvernement des tats-Unis tous les droits, titres et intrts dans toutes les redevances, rmunrations et moluments rsultant ou pouvant rsulter de toute divulgation, publication ou rvlation d'informations ou de documents de ma part effectue en violation de [l'obligation de publication pralable]] " .


*La dcision de justice*

En dcembre 2019, un juge fdral en Virginie a estim que Snowden aurait d demander l'approbation de la Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) et de la National Security Agency (NSA). Selon les documents dposs par le gouvernement, Snowden a sign trois accords de confidentialit avec la CIA en novembre 2005, aot 2006 et avril 2009. Il a galement sign trois accords de confidentialit avec la NSA en juillet 2005, mai 2009 et mars 2013. Tous ces accords taient sans ambigut, selon le juge, et obligeaient Snowden  obtenir une revue de prpublication avant la publication du livre.

Snowden a soutenu que son livre ne contenait aucune information qui n'tait pas dj publique (grce  lui, bien sr), et qu'il ne voulait pas que la CIA  dite [sa] vie . Les agences de scurit nationale ont tendance  tre slectives sur qui peut faire l'objet de poursuite pour violation des accords de confidentialit, selon Snowden.

Il a fallu attendre le 29 septembre 2020 pour que le tribunal rende un jugement dfinitif et une injonction permanente contre Edward Snowden. 

Mardi 29 septembre, le tribunal a rendu un jugement en faveur du gouvernement pour un montant suprieur  5,2 millions de dollars et a impos une fiducie implicite au profit des tats-Unis sur ces sommes et toutes autres sommes d'argent, redevances ou autres avantages financiers obtenus par Snowden de _Permanent Record_ ainsi que des 56 allocutions (speeches) spcifiques.

 Edward Snowden a viol ses obligations lgales envers les tats-Unis et, par consquent, ses gains financiers illgaux doivent tre cds au gouvernement , a dclar le sous-procureur gnral Jeffrey A. Rosen.  Comme le montre cette affaire, le ministre de la Justice n'oubliera pas les actions fautives de ceux qui cherchent  trahir la confiance qui leur est accorde et  profiter personnellement de leur accs  des informations classifies sur la scurit nationale .

 Les informations du renseignement doivent protger notre nation et non fournir un profit personnel , a dclar G. Zachary Terwilliger, procureur amricain du district oriental de Virginie.  Ce jugement garantira quEdward Snowden ne reoive aucun avantage montaire en cas de violation de la confiance place en lui. 

Nous poursuivrons ceux qui profitent de postes sensibles au sein du gouvernement pour profiter des informations classifies apprises pendant leur service gouvernemental, a dclar Jeffrey Bossert Clark, procureur gnral adjoint par intrim de la division civile.

Cette poursuite est distincte des accusations criminelles portes contre Snowden pour ses prtendues divulgations d'informations classifies. Cette poursuite est une action civile, et base uniquement sur le non-respect par Snowden des obligations claires dexamen pralable  la publication incluses dans ses accords de non-divulgation signs.

Source : ministre amricain de la Justice

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Partagez-vous la dcision du tribunal ?

----------


## Invit

> Le mmoire de Snowden naurait pas t soumis  la CIA ou  la NSA pour un examen pralable  la publication, une pratique obligatoire parmi les anciens employs des agences de renseignement. En tant que tel, le ministre considre le livre comme une violation des obligations contractuelles et fiduciaires de Snowden et dsigne les diteurs comme codfendeurs dans la poursuite.
> 
>  Partagez-vous la dcision du tribunal ?



Non absolument pas, a ressemble beaucoup  une instrumentalisation du droit au profit d'un puissant coupable. Et le pire dans tout a, c'est que l'on ose voquer une jurisprudence  l'encontre de Snowden, alors que la jurisprudence est justement cense permettre de faire du cas par cas. L, on a un lanceur d'alerte qui ne peut plus vivre  cause de l'alerte lance, et qui se fait encore harceler (lgalement, apparemment) par les personnes qui ont t accuses d'espionnage de masse, preuves  l'appui. 

J'ai l'impression de lire : "Le tribunal, la bouche en coeur demanda alors a la viole de demander l'autorisation  son violeur de parler." Mais quel monde ! 

La CIA/NSA ne cherche qu' empcher l'panchement de l'affaire, causer du tord  Snowden sur le plan financier et renforcer son image publique de dlinquant.

Edit: Orthographe.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Le programme de surveillance tlphonique de la NSA est inconstitutionnel et coteux,*
*il n'a pas empch une seule attaque terroriste daprs un juge fdral*

La collecte de mtadonnes de tlcommunication des citoyens est lune des tactiques les plus utilises aujourdhui par les gouvernements pour soi-disant lutter contre le terrorisme. Les groupes de dfense des droits de lHomme ont beau protester, mais cela reste toujours dactualit. Les donnes provenant de l'Europe et des tats-Unis montrent que la surveillance de masse ne contribue pas  arrter les attaques terroristes. Pourtant, les autorits continuent de s'appuyer sur des technologies de surveillance telles que la reconnaissance faciale et la localisation. 


*Surveillance tlphonique de la NSA*

PRISM, est un programme amricain de surveillance lectronique par la collecte de renseignements  partir d'Internet et d'autres fournisseurs de services lectroniques. Ce programme class, relevant de la NSA, prvoit le ciblage de personnes vivant hors des tats-Unis. Le programme de surveillance tlphonique de la NSA a t mis en place dans le cadre de PRISM de 2008  2019 aux tats-Unis. Il  autorise spcifiquement les agences de renseignement  surveiller les tlphones, le courrier lectronique et les autres communications des citoyens amricains pendant une semaine au maximum sans obtenir de mandat  lorsque l'une des parties se trouve hors des tats-Unis.

Selon le New York Times, le programme de surveillance tlphonique de la NSA a cot  ce jour plus de 100 millions de dollars aux contribuables amricains. Pourtant, il n'a pas empch une seule attaque terroriste. Le programme a cess d'exister fin 2019 et n'est plus en place. La surveillance sans mandat des citoyens est anticonstitutionnelle aux tats-Unis, en Allemagne ainsi que dans la plupart des pays dmocratiques.

*Surveillance sans mandat des citoyens*

Nanmoins, PRISME tait en place depuis plus d'une dcennie et pendant cette priode les citoyens amricains taient surveills par les services secrets  leur insu. Le programme de collecte des relevs tlphoniques de la NSA a t mis en lumire pour la premire fois par l'ancien contractant de la NSA, Edward Snowden, en 2013. Devant l'indignation publique qui a suivi cette rvlation, l'agence a dfendu le programme en affirmant qu'il avait contribu  contrecarrer les attaques terroristes. La NSA a fait valoir qu'elle avait besoin de ce type d'informations pour mettre fin aux attaques terroristes et assurer la scurit des citoyens amricains. Mais la NSA n'a pu citer qu'un seul exemple : le cas de Basaalay Moalin, un immigrant somalien qui, au dbut de cette anne, a t condamn pour avoir conspir en vue de fournir un soutien matriel au groupe terroriste al-Shabaab.

Mercredi, la cour d'appel a statu que non seulement la collecte des relevs tlphoniques de Moalin tait illgale, mais qu'elle n'tait finalement pas pertinente pour la condamnation. En d'autres termes, il n'y a aucune preuve que le programme d'enregistrement des appels tlphoniques de la NSA ait stopp une attaque terroriste, ce qui contredit les dclarations publiques des responsables des services de renseignement amricains suite  la rvlation de Snowden, a dclar le juge Marsha Berzon dans son jugement.  Dans la mesure o les dclarations publiques des responsables gouvernementaux ont cr une impression contraire, cette impression est en contradiction avec le contenu du dossier classifi , a-t-elle crit.

L'arrt a conclu que les preuves produites par la surveillance tlphonique illgale n'taient pas ncessaires pour condamner le criminel et n'apportaient pas d'autres informations que celles dj connues des autorits.

Une enqute similaire sur les attaques terroristes en Europe est arrive  la mme conclusion. Entre 2014 et 2017, 13 attentats terroristes islamistes ont eu lieu en Europe,  la suite desquels 24 auteurs ont t condamns. Ces 24 personnes taient dj toutes connues des autorits avant l'attentat et avaient t classes comme violentes. 

*Faut-il mettre fin  la surveillance de masse ?*

Nombreux sont ceux qui rpondront par laffirmatif, notamment les groupes de dfense des droits de lHomme qui pensent que nous devons mettre fin  la surveillance de masse. Et que celle-ci n'est pas un outil adquat pour lutter, encore moins pour prvoir la criminalit et quil n'est pas possible de l'aligner sur la constitution.

La position de ces groupes de dfense est celle-ci : au lieu de rclamer davantage de surveillance, les responsables politiques devraient se concentrer sur la protection des droits de l'homme des citoyens, comme le droit  la vie prive et le droit  la libert d'expression. Selon eux, ces droits ne peuvent pas tre respects si une surveillance de masse sans mandat est mise en place. Dans sa pire forme, elle pourrait conduire  une socit qui ne serait plus libre de discuter des opinions ouvertement et sans crainte.

Sources : Document du tribunal, NY Times

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Que faut-il privilgier selon vous, la vie prive des citoyens ou la surveillance de masse au nom de la protection contre le terrorisme ?
 ::fleche::  Est-il justifi de violer la vie prive des citoyens pour raison de scurit ? Pourquoi ?
 ::fleche::  Est-il possible d'avoir un compromis entre vie prive et scurit selon vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La CIA livre plus de dtails sur son drone de surveillance en forme de libellule dvelopp dans les annes 70, pendant la guerre froide

 ::fleche::  La Chine exhorte les pays  s'opposer  la "surveillance de masse contre d'autres tats", et invite les entreprises  ne pas installer "de backdoor dans leurs produits pour obtenir des donnes"

 ::fleche::  La Maison-Blanche demande de r autoriser la surveillance des donnes tlphoniques des Amricains, pour une dure indtermine

 ::fleche::  Le FBI veut renforcer son niveau de surveillance des mdias sociaux en collectant plus de donnes, dont les identifiants et les numros de tlphone

----------


## defZero

Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

Le problme avec la "surveillance de masse" c'est bien la partie "masse" de la chose.
En soit, surveiller un ou plusieurs individus dj suspect me parait  normale, mais surveiller la masse et donc supposer que tout le monde est suspect, me parait poser un srieux problme tique et morale.
Soit on est en dmocratie est c'est inadmissible, soit on ne l'est pas et l on ce fout de notre gueule et on a d'autres problmes  grer  ::aie:: .

Que faut-il privilgier selon vous, la vie prive des citoyens ou la surveillance de masse au nom de la protection contre le terrorisme ?

Puisqu'il est de notorit public que la surveillance de masse est inefficace contre le terrorisme, au hasard, je dirais la vie priv.
Ou bien c'est un faux prtexte et nos dirigeants nous prennent bien pour des c**.

Est-il justifi de violer la vie prive des citoyens pour raison de scurit ? Pourquoi ?

C'est injustifiable, puis-quinutile pour les motifs voqus.

Est-il possible d'avoir un compromis entre vie prive et scurit selon vous ?

Le problme avec cette question c'est qu'elle oppose "vie prive" et "scurit".
Or, le problme ce n'est ni la "vie prive", ni la "scurit" mais les personnes qui commettent des actes nuisibles en ce cachant derrire, courageux qu'ils/elles sont.
D'ailleurs qui a bien pu penser une seconde qu'espionner la terre entire aller aider  luter contre le crime.
Au mieux a peut fournir des indices aprs coups ou servir pour faire du chantage quand quelqu'un devient gnant, mais comment voulez vous que ce soit utile  fortiori avant que tout acte est t mme prmdit ?

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Rien ne vaut les mthodes  l'ancienne qui ont fait leurs preuves : lenqute et la surveillance par des gens de terrain. La surveillance de masse, le big data et tout le reste, c'est couteux, contraignant et a ne sert  rien !

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir,




> Le programme de surveillance tlphonique de la NSA est inconstitutionnel et coteux
> 
> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?


Inconstitutionnel > on surveille en masse et cela donne des faux positif en masse ... Pour preuve, un exemple personnellement constat pas plutard qu'en juillet, via la page facebook de la boutique pour un commerant amricain . Celui ci vend
des kits amliorations pour les avions RC au 1/16. Un descriptif produit d'un hlico/avion contenait les terme "making" et "bomb" ... Les algorithmes FB ont dclench une alerte pour suspicion d'activit terroriste ... Puis visite d'une patrouille et de l'administration du FBI ... Sur le coup l'affaire prte  sourire. Dans les faits beaucoup moins ... le commerant perd du temps  devoir justifier d'activits tout  licite auprs de l'administration ... Pendant ce temps l'administration jette le doute et l'opprobre sur un citoyen lambda qui  rien a se reprocher ... 

coteux > traiter de nombreux faux positif a un moment demande des ressources humaines, financires et matriels ... en somme un cot financier pour la collectivit dont l'efficacit est plus que contestable faute d'actes ou de chiffres concluants 




> Que faut-il privilgier selon vous, la vie prive des citoyens ou la surveillance de masse au nom de la protection contre le terrorisme ?


> la vie prive des citoyens 

la surveillance de masse = c'est valable  un instant T genre un contrle inopin , sinon c'est des contrles spcifiques. On voit bien ici la mconnaissance de l'administration face aux contrles de masses. Des ressources humaines, financires et matriels  allouer colossaux ... C'est mathmatiquement et physiquement impossible  allouer. Tout comme chaque citoyen peut jouir et mener sa vie comme il l'entend. On ne peut pas la codifier ou lui imposer une "vie".




> Est-il justifi de violer la vie prive des citoyens pour raison de scurit ? Pourquoi ?


A la condition que la recherche vise  mettre la main sur quelqu'un ou quelque chose de compromettant un instant T . Pas sur le long terme si le but n'est pas identifier cela n'a pas lieu d'tre.




> Est-il possible d'avoir un compromis entre vie prive et scurit selon vous ?


Non .

Quelqu'un de mal intentionn peut avoir accs aux donnes du contrle de masse dans un but personnel illgale.

Comme la surveillance de masse peut tre contreproductive  ne rien remonter si elle est mal ficele. ...

Comme il y aura toujours les anti et pro avec des arguments recevables selon les circonstances .

----------


## Fagus

Si on considre que les attentats ont tous ou quasi tous t commis par des personnes connues voire, trs bien connues de la justice|police, y compris pour des tentatives d'attentat... et que malgr cela elles sont parvenues  leur fin par dfaut de surveillance, *la vraie question serait plutt : Combien de vies auraient t sauves si les moyens allous  l'espionage du quidam lambda taient rallous au suivi des personnes bien connues de la justice ?*

Dans la liste des faux positifs :  une poque, j'tais systmatiquement ennuy dans les aroports, dont une fois o  16-17 ans j'ai t littralement "enlev" par les services de scurit dans un aroport amricain. C'est  dire deux agents arrivent, un  gauche, un  droite, confisquent les papiers et demandent de suivre, sans prvenir la famille, sans moyen de communiquer, enfourguent dans un corridor drob, puis vous font poireauter 30mn dans une salle blanche avec un miroir sans teint, puis vous cuisinent pendant 15mn avec des questions du style : "Avez-vous dj t en Irak dans des camps d'entranement djihadistes ?". Un bon souvenir des USA...

----------


## Bill Fassinou

*Les tats-Unis auraient demand  l'agence d'espionnage britannique d'empcher The Guardian de publier les rvlations de Snowden*
*selon un nouveau livre*

*Un nouveau livre, intitul "The Secret History of Five Eyes", qui doit paratre ce jeudi affirme que les tats-Unis ont tent d'empcher le journal britannique The Guardian de publier en 2013 les rvlations de l'ex-contractant de la NSA, Edward Snowden, sur la collecte massive de donnes secrtes. Le livre affirme que les Amricains ont tlphon au chef du Quartier gnral des communications du gouvernement britannique (GCHQ) le matin mme de la publication des documents et a demand  l'agence de faire pression sur le journal pour qu'il abandonne son initiative. Mais l'agence a refus de servir d'organe de censure.*

Le 6 juin 2013, le monde entier dcouvrait avec stupfaction les dtails de vastes programmes de surveillance des allis par les tats-Unis. Snowden a rvl au grand jour les efforts considrables dploys par la NSA pour suivre les appels tlphoniques et surveiller le courrier lectronique et le trafic Internet de pratiquement tous les Amricains, mais galement des allis et partenaires du G20.  l'poque, l'ex-contractant de la NSA a laiss entendre qu'il avait accs aux listes compltes de toutes les personnes travaillant  l'agence de renseignement,  l'ensemble de la communaut du renseignement et aux agents infiltrs dans le monde entier.

 ce jour, de nombreux dtails restent encore flous dans cette affaire, mais de nouvelles informations sont rcemment apparues dans le nouveau livre du ralisateur et journaliste d'investigation Richard Kerbaj, "The Secret History of Five Eyes". Le livre raconte l'histoire indite du rseau d'espionnage international,  travers ses cibles, ses tratres et ses espions. On y apprend que la NSA a tent dsesprment d'empcher la publication du Guardian de ce 6 juin 2013 sur les rvlations de Snowden. La NSA aurait appel tard dans la nuit Sir Iain Lobban, le chef du GCHQ, pour lui demander de faire pression sur le journal pour empcher la publication.



Mais cette initiative n'a pas abouti. Lobban aurait refus de cder aux pressions amricaines visant  utiliser son agence pour censurer la presse, quels que soient les dommages potentiels qu'elle pourrait causer et les vies qu'elle pourrait mettre en danger. Le livre rapport que bien que le GCHQ ait t cit comme ayant particip aux programmes de surveillance, Lobban a pens que faire pression sur un journal pour empcher la publication d'un article afin de sauver la mise  la NSA tait l'erreur de trop  ne pas commettre.  Ce n'tait ni l'objectif de son agence ni le sien de s'occuper des relations publiques de la NSA , crit Kerbaj.

Le livre indique que cet appel tlphonique aux premires heures du 6 juin 2013 est le premier d'une srie d'lments qui allait mettre  mal les relations entre les partenaires des Five Eyes (Australie, Canada, Nouvelle-Zlande, Royaume-Uni et tats-Unis). Cependant, des pressions ont manifestement t exerces  d'autres niveaux du gouvernement, puisque le Premier ministre britannique de l'poque, David Cameron, a menac en octobre 2013 d'touffer l'histoire par des injonctions ou d'autres "mesures plus svres" pour empcher toute nouvelle publication des rvlations de Snowden sur les activits de la NSA et du GCHQ.

Parmi les rvlations retentissantes de Snowden, on trouve les affirmations selon lesquelles les agences de renseignement amricaines et britanniques ont russi  djouer une grande partie du chiffrement en ligne sur lequel des millions de personnes comptent pour protger leurs donnes personnelles et leurs communications. Le livre a galement rvl d'autres moments de tension entre les allis, comme lorsque le gnral Keith Alexander, homologue de Lobban  la tte de la NSA, n'a mme pas inform les Britanniques que Snowden tait la source des articles du Guardian. Le GCHQ l'a appris au mme moment que le grand public.

En effet, Lobban, qui avait lanc une chasse  la taupe au sein de sa propre organisation ne l'a appris qu'aprs que Snowden est l'auteur des fuites lors d'une interview publique au Guardian.  C'tait un rappel effrayant de l'importance que l'on a, ou que l'on n'a pas , aurait dclar un initi du renseignement britannique dans le livre de Kerbaj. Les trois autres membres des Five Eyes ont galement t exposs par les fuites et incrimins dans l'espionnage d'allis tels que la chancelire allemande de l'poque, Angela Merkel. Le reste du groupe s'est indign qu'un contractant tel que Snowden puisse avoir accs  leurs secrets embarrassants.

Avant les rvlations, Snowden travaillait comme administrateur de systmes informatiques. Les quatre autres ont galement appris qu'en raison de l'externalisation du gouvernement amricain, 1,5 million d'Amricains disposaient d'une habilitation de scurit de haut niveau comme Snowden. Dans une interview lors de son dpart  la retraite en 2014, Lobban a dclar qu'il n'y aurait jamais une version britannique d'Edward Snowden, car le GCHQ traite les contractants "comme s'ils taient de simples personnes". Le livre rappelle galement que seuls les Britanniques avaient os critiquer  l't 2013 la faon dont la NSA fonctionnait.

Mais la dynamique du pouvoir entre les cinq pays tait claire, car ils craignaient tous d'tre coups du flux vital de financement et de renseignements de la NSA. Une fois de plus, le livre rvle que Sir Kim Darroch, ancien conseiller  la scurit nationale du Royaume-Uni, a dclar :  les tats-Unis nous donnent plus que nous ne leur donnons, alors nous devons simplement faire avec . Bien que la Russie ait accord  Snowden le statut de rsident permanent depuis 2020, les tats-Unis cherchent toujours le moyen de le rapatrier afin qu'il soit jug pour espionnage, vol et utilisation illgale de biens gouvernementaux.

Rappelons que le 2 septembre 2020, la cour d'appel des tats-Unis pour le neuvime circuit (la plus importante cour d'appel fdrale du pays) a estim que les agissements de la NSA allaient  l'encontre du "Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act" de 1978 et pourrait avoir t inconstitutionnelle. Lannonce du verdict a t immdiatement Snowden.  Je naurais jamais imagin que je vivrais assez longtemps pour voir nos tribunaux condamner les activits de la NSA comme tant illgales et dans le mme jugement me crditer pour les avoir exposes. Et pourtant, ce jour est arriv , a-t-il crit le sur Twitter.

Pourtant, jusqu' ce moment, les hauts responsables du renseignement ont publiquement insist sur le fait que la NSA ne collectait jamais sciemment d'informations sur les Amricains. Aprs la rvlation du programme, les responsables amricains se sont replis sur l'argument selon lequel l'espionnage avait jou un rle crucial dans la lutte contre l'extrmisme domestique, citant en particulier le cas de quatre rsidents de San Diego qui taient accuss de fournir une aide  des fanatiques religieux en Somalie. Le programme de collecte de mtadonnes en masse de la NSA aurait t interrompu en 2015.

L'on ignore combien d'annes de prison il risque, contrairement  Julian Assange qui encourait une peine allant jusqu' 175 ans. Depuis son exil toutefois, Snowden continue ses dnonciations et ses provocations envers le gouvernement amricain. En avril 2020, il a averti que les tats utilisent le coronavirus pour construire  l'architecture de l'oppression  et a prdit que les mesures prises pour lutter contre la pandmie Covid-19 vont persister longtemps. Un an auparavant, il dclarait que cela serait une erreur de considrer la NSA comme tant la plus grande menace  la vie prive. Selon lui, ce titre revient aux grandes entreprises technologiques.

 Lobjectif interne de Facebook, quil le dclare publiquement ou non, est de compiler des archives parfaites de la vie prive dans toute la mesure de ses possibilits, puis de les exploiter pour son propre enrichissement, et ce, sans tenir compte des consquences. Cest en fait exactement la mme chose que ce que fait la NSA. Google a un modle trs similaire , a dclar Snowden dans une interview en 2019. Il a tout de mme reconnu que ces entreprises n'en savent toujours pas autant que le gouvernement, qui peut collecter des informations  partir de toutes les nombreuses plateformes technologiques.

Il s'est galement rebell contre les tentatives rptes des gouvernements, notamment des agences nationales de renseignement, pour saper le chiffrement  sur Internet. Les gouvernements font pression sur les gants de la technologie comme Facebook et Apple pour qu'ils accordent aux autorits l'accs aux messages chiffrs, mais les entreprises font valoir que le chiffrement est ncessaire pour garantir la vie prive des utilisateurs. Snowden est de cet avis et a prvenu que l'affaiblissement du chiffrement en ligne aurait "des consquences dsastreuses" et pourrait causer la mort de nombreuses personnes.

Il pense que cela pourrait dclencher une traque sans prcdent d'une plus grande ampleur que ce qui a t observ en Afghanistan aprs la reprise du pouvoir par les talibans.  La vie prive, c'est le pouvoir. Si vous affaiblissez le chiffrement, des gens vont mourir. Rien que cette anne, aprs la chute du gouvernement afghan, nous avons vu  quel point le chiffrement est crucial pour assurer la scurit des gens ordinaires , a dclar Snowden, lors d'une interview en 2020.

Cependant, les gouvernements prtendent que le chiffrement entrave la lutte contre le terrorisme et la pdopornographie, de rechercher le matriel sur les abus sexuels sur les enfants (Child Sexual Abuse Material - CSAM), etc. Et force est de constater que les projets de loi visant  saper le chiffrement se multiplient en Europe, aux tats-Unis et ailleurs dans le monde, ce qui ne prsage rien de bon. En France, le prsident Emmanuel Macron a galement dit qu'il ne souhaitait plus d'anonymat en ligne.

Source : The Guardian

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des rvlations du livre de Richard Kerbaj ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'affaire Snowden ? A-t-il trahi son pays en rvlant ses informations ?
 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des lanceurs d'alerte et des dnonciateurs ? Pourquoi certains sont-ils traqus par la justice ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Snowden avertit que les tats utilisent le coronavirus pour construire  l'architecture de l'oppression , et prdit que les mesures prises pour lutter contre le COVID-19 vont persister longtemps

 ::fleche::  Edward Snowden : c'est une erreur de considrer la NSA comme une menace plus grave  la vie prive que les grandes entreprises technologiques

 ::fleche::  Edward Snowden :  Sans le chiffrement, nous perdrons toute confidentialit. C'est notre nouveau champ de bataille , cependant, les gouvernements continuent de s'y opposer au nom de la scurit

 ::fleche::  Edward Snowden :  Des gens mourront si vous affaiblissez le chiffrement , il estime que la vie prive est un pouvoir essentiel

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Les tats-Unis auraient demand  l'agence d'espionnage britannique d'empcher The Guardian de publier les rvlations de Snowden selon un nouveau livre
> 
> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?


La NSA magouille , par contre elle ne veut pas qu'on constate la sienne, pendant quelle zieute la magouille des autres ?  ::aie::  Faites ce que je dis pas ce que je fais ^^




> Que pensez-vous de l'affaire Snowden ?


Que les USA ne sont pas tout puissant.




> A-t-il trahi son pays en rvlant ses informations ?


Non . Il a eu un devoir d'alerte. Encore heureux ! Car avec une systme de surveillance veut la NSA , une simple suspicion pourrait valoir crime ^^




> Que pensez-vous des lanceurs d'alerte et des dnonciateurs ?


Qu'ils sont trs utiles.




> Pourquoi certains sont-ils traqus par la justice ?


Car ils sont gnants pour les politiques.

----------


## totozor

> Que pensez-vous de l'affaire Snowden ? A-t-il trahi son pays en rvlant ses informations ?


C'est quoi "son pays"?
Le gouvernement des USA?
La NSA?
Les Etats Uniens?
Suivant la rponse, il a trahi ou non.
Et suivant la rponse une partie du pays a trahi le pays.
Snowden a trahi la NSA, qui a trahi les Etats Uniens

Par contre Snowden a fait acte d'un courage incroyable par cet acte de bien mondial.




> Que pensez-vous des lanceurs d'alerte et des dnonciateurs ? Pourquoi certains sont-ils traqus par la justice ?


Les lanceurs d'alertes sont une ncessit publique.
Une bonne partie d'entre eux dnoncent un sujet limit mais le font durer le plus longtemps possible, jouant avec les limites de leur comptence/pertinence et finissent malheureusement de se dcrdibiliser eux mme.

Ces gens drangent les puissants (gouvernements, GAFAM, socits discrtes qui jouent avec les limites de la loi), les faons de les carter sont nombreuses, la premire est en gnral de nier ou de dcrdibiliser puis la justice est un moyen de leur mettre la pression ou a leurs soutiens par exemple.

----------


## sevyc64

C'est bien gentil ce USA-bashing avec cette affaire Snowden, mais faut quand mme pas oubli que l'ensemble des pays occidentaux, y compris la France, ont refus de l'accueillir quand il s'est exil.
Pour la simple et bonne raison que ces mmes pays, y compris la France, ont tous une administration interne quivalente  la NSA. Que l'on s'amuse  croire moins performante, mais par dfinition du secret mme, on en ignore, en ralit cette puissance.

Seule la Russie l'a accueillie, non pas en tant que lanceur d'alerte mais parce qu'il est devenu lennemie n1 aux tats-Unis, non pas pour le protger en tant que tel, mais juste pour provoquer les tats-Unis.

La France, elle, pays des droits de l'Homme, a rejet  plusieurs reprises ses demandes d'asiles.

----------


## Nancy Rey

*Poutine accorde la citoyennet russe au lanceur d'alerte amricain Edward Snowden* 
*qui a fui en Russie pour chapper aux poursuites fdrales aprs avoir divulgu des documents classifis* 

*Le prsident russe Vladimir Poutine a accord lundi la citoyennet  Edward Snowden, un ancien employ de la National Security Agency qui a divulgu des informations sur des programmes de surveillance amricains top secrets et qui est toujours recherch par Washington pour espionnage. Le dcret sign par Poutine concernait 72 trangers, mais Snowden tait le plus en vue. La Russie lui a accord l'asile en 2013 aprs qu'il a fui les tats-Unis pour chapper aux poursuites.*


Les rvlations de Snowden, publies d'abord dans le Washington Post et le Guardian, comptent parmi les atteintes aux renseignements les plus importantes de l'histoire des tats-Unis. La dcision de Poutine d'accorder la citoyennet  Snowden intervient quelques jours seulement aprs avoir ordonn  environ 300 000 personnes de rejoindre le combat en Ukraine.

L'ancien agent de renseignement de la NSA, s'est dabord rfugi  Hong Kong, puis en Russie, pour chapper aux poursuites fdrales aprs avoir divulgu des documents confidentiels  des journalistes. Il a obtenu l'asile en Russie en 2013, puis la rsidence permanente. Snowden, 39 ans, est rest en Russie depuis lors.

Les rvlations de Snowden, publies d'abord dans le Washington Post et le Guardian, comptent parmi les atteintes aux renseignements les plus importantes de l'histoire des tats-Unis. Il a rvl l'existence de la collecte par la NSA de millions d'enregistrements tlphoniques d'Amricains, un programme jug par la suite illgal par une cour d'appel fdrale et ferm depuis. Il a galement rvl les dtails de la collaboration de l'industrie avec la collecte de renseignements de la NSA dans un programme distinct. Ces rvlations ont grandement nui aux relations entre la communaut du renseignement et l'industrie technologique amricaine.

Les informations qui ont suivi, tires de plus de 7 000 documents classifis, ont rvl les rouages d'une colossale opration de surveillance du gouvernement amricain. Des responsables du renseignement ont prcdemment dclar que Snowden pourrait avoir emport 1,7 million de fichiers classifis. Ces informations ont rvl un vaste programme d'espionnage gouvernemental qui surveillait les communications de criminels, de terroristes potentiels et de citoyens respectueux de la loi. D'autres rcits ont montr comment Washington surveillait aussi secrtement certains des plus proches allis des tats-Unis, comme la chancelire allemande de l'poque, Angela Merkel.

Snowden a t inculp de vol de biens appartenant au gouvernement amricain, de communication non autorise d'informations relatives  la dfense nationale et de communication dlibre de renseignements classifis relatifs aux communications. Ces accusations sont passibles d'une peine de prison pouvant aller jusqu' 30 ans.

*Les avis divergent sur le nouveau statut de Snowden*

En 2017, Poutine a dclar dans un documentaire ralis par le ralisateur amricain Oliver Stone que Snowden n'tait  pas un tratre  pour avoir divulgu des secrets gouvernementaux.

 Pensez ce que vous voulez de Snowden et de la Russie. Il a rendu un immense service public en exposant des programmes de surveillance de masse que de multiples tribunaux ont ensuite jugs inconstitutionnels , a crit Jameel Jaffer, directeur excutif du Knight First Amendment Institute de l'universit Columbia, dans un tweet lundi. 

La NSA, le ministre de la Justice et le Bureau du directeur du renseignement national ont refus de commenter lundi le nouveau statut de Snowden. Mais Sue Gordon, une ancienne directrice adjointe principale du renseignement national, a dclar que son acceptation de la citoyennet russe  enlve toute illusion que ce qu'il faisait par ses divulgations tait d'aider l'Amrique .  Je pense vraiment que c'est une dcision trs discutable, sachant ce que nous savons de ce que la Russie perptue, de devenir un citoyen russe en ce moment. Je pense que cela diminue tout argument patriotique qu'il aurait pu faire  l'poque , a-t-elle poursuivi.

Snowden a expliqu sa dcision de demander la double nationalit sur Twitter en 2020.  Aprs des annes de sparation avec nos parents, ma femme et moi n'avons aucune envie d'tre spars de nos fils. C'est pourquoi, en cette re de pandmies et de frontires fermes, nous demandons la double nationalit amricano-russe , a-t-il crit.

 Lindsay et moi resterons Amricains, levant nos fils avec toutes les valeurs de l'Amrique que nous aimons - y compris la libert de dire ce qu'il pense. Et j'attends avec impatience le jour o je pourrai retourner aux tats-Unis, afin que toute la famille puisse tre runie , a-t-il ajout.

James R. Clapper, ancien directeur du renseignement national, a reconnu lundi que la collecte d'enregistrements tlphoniques en vrac tait un domaine o  nous aurions probablement d tre plus transparents , tant donn que le programme se concentrait sur les Amricains.  Mais il a expos tellement d'autres choses qui ont nui aux capacits de renseignement tranger et qui n'avaient rien  voir avec la soi-disant surveillance intrieure. Quel moment idal pour devenir un citoyen russe , a dclar Clapper.

La dcision de Poutine d'accorder la citoyennet  Snowden intervient quelques jours seulement aprs avoir ordonn  environ 300 000 personnes de rejoindre le combat en Ukraine. Le dcret de Poutine accordant la citoyennet  Snowden a rapidement donn lieu  des quolibets sur les mdias sociaux selon lesquels le lanceur d'alerte sera bientt enrl dans l'arme russe pour combattre en Ukraine dans le cadre de la campagne de mobilisation nationale du pays.  Snowden sera-t-il mobilis ? , a crit Margarita Simonyan, rdactrice en chef du radiodiffuseur public RT sur sa chane Telegram. L'avocat russe de Snowden, Anatoly Kucherena, a dclar  l'agence de presse d'tat Ria Novosti que son client ne pouvait pas tre mobilis parce qu'il n'avait jamais servi dans les forces armes russes. L'avocat a ajout que l'pouse de Snowden, Lindsay Mills, demandait galement la citoyennet russe.

Source : Dcret du prsident Poutine

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?

*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La Russie accorde  Edward Snowden la rsidence permanente aprs un rcent changement de sa loi sur l'immigration, un pas vers la citoyennet russe du lanceur d'alertes amricain

 ::fleche::  Les tats-Unis auraient demand  l'agence d'espionnage britannique d'empcher The Guardian de publier les rvlations de Snowden, selon un nouveau livre

 ::fleche::  Snowden avertit que les tats utilisent le coronavirus pour construire  l'architecture de l'oppression  et prdit que les mesures prises pour lutter contre le COVID-19 vont persister longtemps

 ::fleche::  Edward Snowden : c'est une erreur de considrer la NSA comme une menace plus grave  la vie prive que les grandes entreprises technologiques

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quel est votre avis sue le sujet ?


Edward Snowden et Julien Assange ont demand  plusieurs pays de les accueillir, mais il n'y a que la Chine et la Russie qui ont eu le courage de le faire, les autres pays sont probablement terroris par les USA, donc ils n'ont pas voulu prendre le risque de protger ces lanceurs d'alertes.

Pourquoi la demande d'asile d'Edward Snowden en France a peu de chance d'aboutir
L'Assemble nationale refuse d'accorder l'asile en France au fondateur de WikiLeaks, Julian Assange

L'tat US est un bourreau. Peu de pays osent ne pas constamment aller dans son sens.
En ce moment les USA sont en train de perdre leur leadership, du coup ils deviennent plus agressif que d'habitude.

----------


## calvaire

Dire que ce hros a t refus partout dans les soi-disant pays dmocratiques qui sont en fait tous des vassaux de limprialisme amricain et qui ont trop peur de la raction de loncle Sam
La Russie, quon aime ou pas, cest souverain Ce qui est loin dtre notre cas.

----------


## noremorse

::bravo::  ::applo:: 
Il reste encore le prisonnier politique Assange

----------


## AoCannaille

> La France, elle, pays des droits de l'Homme, a rejet  plusieurs reprises ses demandes d'asiles.



Pour rappel, la France a des accord d'extraditions bi-lattraux avec les USA, comme avec plein d'autres de pays, Si elle lui accordait l'asile, il aurait pu tre extrad dans la foule.

Si la France tait 100% vassale politiquement des USA, elle aurait accord l'asile et l'aurait extrad, point barre.

Donc en terme de "volont politique" pour les protger, leur refuser l'asile tait la seule solution pour la France. 

Ceci dit, je suis d'accord que a manque de souverainet tous ces accords...

----------


## phil995511

Il faut bien qu'il trouve de nouvelles recrues pour aller combattre contre leur volont en Ukraine...

----------


## Clment10

C'est bien connu, la Russie et la Chine sont de grandes dfenseuses de la libert d'expression  ::roll:: . Si ils font a, ce n'est pas dans un but louable mais juste pour faire chier les Etats-Unis. Si Edward Snowden avait t russe, il serait all aux Etats-Unis pour viter de prir de manire mystrieuse et les Etats-Unis auraient t trs heureux de lui accorder la nationalit amricaine.
La Chine et la Russie n'ont pas plus de courage que la France o n'importe quel pays Europen. C'est juste une question de diplomatie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La Chine et la Russie n'ont pas plus de courage que la France o n'importe quel pays Europen. C'est juste une question de diplomatie.


Qu'est-ce qu'il y a de plus courageux que de faire chier les USA ?
Provoquer le pays qui possde l'arme la plus puissante du monde c'est pas rien.
En plus les USA contrlent l'OTAN, donc les USA ne manquent pas de soutient militaire.

Je trouve que c'est courageux de s'attaquer  plus fort que soit, parce que c'est prendre normment de risque.
Les USA rvent de dmarrer une guerre contre la Russie et la Chine. Ils n'attendent que a. Ils se prparent depuis des annes.




> Si Edward Snowden avait t russe, il serait all aux Etats-Unis pour viter de prir de manire mystrieuse et les Etats-Unis auraient t trs heureux de lui accorder la nationalit amricaine.


Effectivement si un lanceur d'alerte voulait rendre public des secrets Russes, Chinois, Iraniens, il aurait le soutient de tous les pays occidentaux. Tous les portes lui seraient ouvertes.
C'est beaucoup plus facile quand tu ne t'attaques pas aux USA.

Edward Snowden et Julian Assange sont extremement courageux, ils ont sacrifi leurs vies pour divulguer la vrit.
Il n'y a de plus risqu que de faire chier les USA.

----------


## yahiko

J'y vois juste le prolongement de l'asile accord  Snowden.
Il y a sans doute de l'opportunisme de la part de Poutine quant au timing.
Voyant sa situation devenir chaque semaine un peu plus complique avec l'enlisement de la guerre en Ukraine, le matre du Kremlin a beau jeu de se poser en dfenseur de la libert d'expression (sic).
Ce serait admirable si on ne parlait pas d'un pays qui censure ses journalistes, o les personnes utilisant le mot "guerre" au lieu "d'opration spciale" sont mises  l'amende si ce n'est envoyes derrire les barreaux, o les opposants politiques disparaissent ou tombent malades mystrieusement, et la liste est encore trs longue.
Non, cet accord de "citoyennet"  Snowden par Poutine relve plus du cynisme qu'autre chose.

----------


## calvaire

> Pour rappel, la France a des accord d'extraditions bi-lattraux avec les USA, comme avec plein d'autres de pays, Si elle lui accordait l'asile, il aurait pu tre extrad dans la foule.
> 
> Si la France tait 100% vassale politiquement des USA, elle aurait accord l'asile et l'aurait extrad, point barre.
> 
> Donc en terme de "volont politique" pour les protger, leur refuser l'asile tait la seule solution pour la France. 
> 
> Ceci dit, je suis d'accord que a manque de souverainet tous ces accords...


Le gouvernement Franais pourrait aussi dire fuck  Biden et assumer les reprsailles usa. Revoir quelques lois liberticide et assumer le rle du plus grand dfenseur de la dmocratie et de la libert d'expression de ce monde.
C'est du courage politique de s'opposer aux USA, de boycotter les JO de Pekin et la coupe du Qatar. On voit dans ces moments la quels pays porte le pantalon.

Au moins la nous aurions plus grande lgitimit pour donner des leons  Poutine ou  la Chine.
Eux pendant ce temps n'ont aucune considration pour notre pays insignifiant, ils traitent directement avec nos maitres les amricains pendant les sommets international.

----------


## Clment10

> Qu'est-ce qu'il y a de plus courageux que de faire chier les USA ?
> Provoquer le pays qui possde l'arme la plus puissante du monde c'est pas rien.
> En plus les USA contrlent l'OTAN, donc les USA ne manquent pas de soutient militaire.
> 
> Je trouve que c'est courageux de s'attaquer  plus fort que soit, parce que c'est prendre normment de risque.
> Les USA rvent de dmarrer une guerre contre la Russie et la Chine. Ils n'attendent que a. Ils se prparent depuis des annes.


La provocation n'est pas li au courage mais  la diplomatie. Et c'est essentiellement dt aux lites et leurs choix politiques. Mais ce sont les peuples qui le payent de leur sang.
L'attaque de l'Ukraine est un motif bien plus lgitime pour les USA de dclarer la guerre et ils ne l'ont pas fait pour d'excellentes raisons, ils savent que le prix  payer est beaucoup trop lourd. 
Je pense qu'on (les Etats-Unis, l'Union Europenne,  l'OTAN, etc.) gagnerait cette hypothtique guerre mais  quel prix? La mort violente de millions de citoyens du monde. Des millions d'orphelins pour quel gain?




> Effectivement si un lanceur d'alerte voulait rendre public des secrets Russes, Chinois, Iraniens, il aurait le soutient de tous les pays occidentaux. Tous les portes lui seraient ouvertes.
> C'est beaucoup plus facile quand tu ne t'attaques pas aux USA.
> 
> Edward Snowden et Julian Assange sont extremement courageux, ils ont sacrifi leurs vies pour divulguer la vrit.
> Il n'y a de plus risqu que de faire chier les USA.


Edward Snowden et Julian Assange ont eu le courage de leur opinion.  Si je devais choisir entre trahir la Russie et les USA, d'un point de vue pragmatique, sans hsitation, je trahis les USA. Pas que ce soit des enfants de cur mais je pense que c'est moins risqu pour ma famille et ma vie (Les cas d'empoisonnements par la Russie sont nombreux et Poutine a dj reconnu ces agissements). De toute faon, lorsque l'on fait ce choix, on ne doit pas avoir l'ensembles des consquences en tte. 
Je ne suis pas sr que Snowden referait les mmes choix.

Les pays comme les Etats-Unis,  la France, etc. sont certainement imparfaits, mais au moins, les dirigeants sont choisis par le peuple et surtout ils sont plusieurs  prendre des dcisions avec un systme d'opposition.
Poutine est en place depuis plus de 20 ans et crase toute opposition.

Quel ge as-tu? J'ai l'impression de parler  un ado.

----------


## Clment10

> Le gouvernement Franais pourrait aussi dire fuck  Biden et assumer les reprsailles usa. Revoir quelques lois liberticide et assumer le rle du plus grand dfenseur de la dmocratie et de la libert d'expression de ce monde.
> C'est du courage politique de s'opposer aux USA, de boycotter les JO de Pekin et la coupe du Qatar. On voit dans ces moments la quels pays porte le pantalon.


Ou alors la France n'a pas t plus choqu que a. Il n'y a pas que les amricains qui espionnent ses amis. Aprs laissons nos diplomates bosser. Il y a 2 moyens d'imposer ses idaux, soit la violence soit la diplomatie. Si tu arrtes de discuter avec tes voisins, les relations vont s'envenimer et a fini gnralement mal. Alors que le dbat d'ide et changes culturel et commercial permettent une meilleurs entente entre les peuples et une amlioration des conditions de vie de chacun.




> Au moins la nous aurions plus grande lgitimit pour donner des leons  Poutine ou  la Chine.
> Eux pendant ce temps n'ont aucune considration pour notre pays insignifiant, ils traitent directement avec nos maitres les amricains pendant les sommets international.


Je ne vois pas en quoi nous serions plus lgitime. La France n'est pas si insignifiante que tu le penses mais on a plus de poids quant on est plusieurs d'o l'adhsion  l'Union Europen et l'OTAN.
Ce n'est pas en tant toujours dans l'opposition qu'on se met soudain  exister...

----------


## micka132

> Les pays comme les Etats-Unis,  la France, etc. sont certainement imparfaits, mais au moins, les dirigeants sont choisis par le peuple et surtout ils sont plusieurs  prendre des dcisions avec un systme d'opposition.


Je crois que le fond du problme est ici. 
Ils sont imparfaits, mais font comme si c'tait le cas en distribuant les bons points. 
Et je suis mme certain qu'en disant qu'ils sont imparfaits, tu es convaincus qu'ils sont quand mme bien mieux que tout un tas d'autres, au hasard ceux qu'ils te montrent du doigt. 
Essaye d'entendre d'autre son de cloche, par exemple pas plus tard que la semaine dernire un ministre malien devant les nations unis, ou diffrent lanceur d'alerte comme ici justement Snowden.

La dcision de Poutine n'est pas pour faire chavirer le cur de la population occidental, mais il vise bien plus surement les populations africaines, voire asiatiques, qui elles n'tant pas noyes dans le narratif occidental sont plus  mme de voir les "imperfections" (en ralit les saloperies).

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

Je ne suis pas un dfenseur de la Russie, mais avez vous regard *deux secondes* la manire dont est gr la France, voir pire, l'Europe, avec une lue autoproclame qui ne fait que prendre des dcisions allant  l'encontre de la population Europenne ? (a a quasiment toujours t ainsi d'ailleurs, voir l'poque Barroso).

L'Europe est clairement devenu une dictature de la bien pensance, est-ce plus mal qu'une dictature communiste ?
Est-ce vraiment plus mal, de faire partie d'un continent qui renie tout ceux qui se sont battu pour lui, qui ont donns leurs vies et leurs espoirs pour qu'aujourd'hui, des gens qui profitent de tout ces efforts ne soient rien d'autre que des ingrats gostes qui se prennent pour le centre du monde, et laissent passer tout et surtout n'importe quoi sur leur territoire ?

Sans tomber dans l'extrmisme qui n'apporte rien, nous sommes nous, europens, tombs dans l'inverse, dans la peur de dfendre nos intrts et notre propre population, je ne pense pas que nous ayons rellement des leons  donner ...

En attendant, je soutiens totalement le geste d'avoir permis de protger Snowden.
La traitrise, n'est pas quand on lche des secrets d'tat, mais quand l'tat va  l'encontre de ses citoyens.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

> Edward Snowden et Julien Assange ont demand  plusieurs pays de les accueillir, mais il n'y a que la Chine et la Russie qui ont eu le courage de le faire, les autres pays sont probablement terroris par les USA, donc ils n'ont pas voulu prendre le risque de protger ces lanceurs d'alertes.
> 
> Pourquoi la demande d'asile d'Edward Snowden en France a peu de chance d'aboutir
> L'Assemble nationale refuse d'accorder l'asile en France au fondateur de WikiLeaks, Julian Assange
> 
> L'tat US est un bourreau. Peu de pays osent ne pas constamment aller dans son sens.
> En ce moment les USA sont en train de perdre leur leadership, du coup ils deviennent plus agressif que d'habitude.


Va dire a aux Afghane.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> En attendant, je soutiens totalement le geste d'avoir permis de protger Snowden.


Ouais c'est exactement a, Snowden a fait quelque chose de trs bien, il doit tre protg.
On s'en fout de qui le protge, l'important c'est qui l'attaque.




> Va dire a aux Afghane


Le truc c'est d'apporter des preuves d'un crime commis par un gouvernement.
Comme l'ont fait Assange ou Snowden.

Snowden bossait pour la NSA et la CIA, et il a fait sortir des documents.
Si une femme fait la mme chose en Afghanistan, beaucoup de pays serait ok de la protger. (Je ne pense pas que l'Afghanistan ait son quivalent de la NSA et de la CIA, mais bon)

Snowden et Assange sont des lanceurs d'alerte et ils sont menac par le gouvernement US.

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

Non ce n'est pas pour a que j'ai crits a ^^

Tu dis que les gens n'osent pas s'attaquer aux USA si je comprends bien, mais je fais la parallle avec les pays islamiques.
Tous le monde est tmoin d'atrocit et les pays ne viennent pas soutenir pour autant les femmes qui dcident de ne plus tre musulmane l-bas, alors que la Loi leur impose de l'tre.
Alors qu'elles commencent  tre majoritaire.

C'est pourtant un petit pays, sans relle capacit  se dfendre, mais personne ne les attaques non plus, donc je ne suis pas convaincu que les gens ne s'attaquent pas aux USA  cause de leur aura, mais simplement car la majorit des gens sont des consommateurs hbts dans leur quotidien qui ne pense qu' leur petit monde.

----------


## Clment10

> Je crois que le fond du problme est ici. 
> Ils sont imparfaits, mais font comme si c'tait le cas en distribuant les bons points. 
> Et je suis mme certain qu'en disant qu'ils sont imparfaits, tu es convaincus qu'ils sont quand mme bien mieux que tout un tas d'autres, au hasard ceux qu'ils te montrent du doigt. 
> Essaye d'entendre d'autre son de cloche, par exemple pas plus tard que la semaine dernire un ministre malien devant les nations unis, ou diffrent lanceur d'alerte comme ici justement Snowden.


Je suis effectivement et profondment convaincu qu'ils sont bien mieux que tout un tas d'autres pays, pas les meilleurs, mais tout de mme dans le haut du panier en ce qui concerne la libert d'expression, l'galit en droit, scurit, sant et partage des richesses.
Je ne suis pas assez bien plac pour voir les tenants et aboutissants de nos interventions  l'tranger mais j'ai le sentiment que nos interventions ne sont pas motiv que par l'appt du gain (intervention au Mali par exemple sur demande du prsident de l'poque).




> Je ne suis pas un dfenseur de la Russie, mais avez vous regard *deux secondes* la manire dont est gr la France, voir pire, l'Europe, avec une lue autoproclame qui ne fait que prendre des dcisions allant  l'encontre de la population Europenne ? (a a quasiment toujours t ainsi d'ailleurs, voir l'poque Barroso).


C'est vrai qu'il y a des choses  revoir, le march de l'nergie par exemple mais dans l'ensemble, on s'en sort pas si mal dans le sens o nous faisons partie des pays o il fait bon vivre. 




> L'Europe est clairement devenu une dictature de la bien pensance, est-ce plus mal qu'une dictature communiste ?


Bah non, c'est largement mieux qu'une dictature communiste. Le partage des richesses est mieux rpartie et le droit et la libert d'expression est plutt respect.




> Est-ce vraiment plus mal, de faire partie d'un continent qui renie tout ceux qui se sont battu pour lui, qui ont donns leurs vies et leurs espoirs pour qu'aujourd'hui, des gens qui profitent de tout ces efforts ne soient rien d'autre que des ingrats gostes qui se prennent pour le centre du monde, et laissent passer tout et surtout n'importe quoi sur leur territoire ?
> 
> Sans tomber dans l'extrmisme qui n'apporte rien, nous sommes nous, europens, tombs dans l'inverse, dans la peur de dfendre nos intrts et notre propre population, je ne pense pas que nous ayons rellement des leons  donner ...


Je ne suis pas sr de comprendre, chaque pays dfend ses intrts aprs il y a le lobbying qui nuit  l'intrt des citoyens.




> En attendant, je soutiens totalement le geste d'avoir permis de protger Snowden.
> La traitrise, n'est pas quand on lche des secrets d'tat, mais quand l'tat va  l'encontre de ses citoyens.


C'tait le sujet de base mais a a driv sur les mchants ricains et les gentils russes. C'est bien qu'il y ait des gens de conviction prt  sacrifier leur vie pour le bien de tous, aprs je pense que si Snowden avait eu le choix, il n'aurait pas choisi un pays ne respectant pas les droits de l'homme.





> Si une femme fait la mme chose en Afghanistan, beaucoup de pays serait ok de la protger. (Je ne pense pas que l'Afghanistan ait son quivalent de la NSA et de la CIA, mais bon)


Tu n'as pas compris, cela fait rfrence "aux vilains ricains bourreau" qui une fois partis d'Afghanistan, les extrmistes ont repris le pouvoir et le droit des femmes  explos.
On intervient parfois  tort et  travers mais on apporte tout de mme des choses biens. On est pas dans le cas, j'attaque un pays avec un prsident juif car je souhaite dnazifier le pays...

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

Je comprends ton propos et je ne suis pas entrain de dire que l'Europe est le pire endroit au monde.

Il faut tre honnte, la France est surement le pays ou il fait le plus bon vivre, parmi tous les pays, ne serait-ce qu'avec notre systme de protection.
Mais il faut prendre en compte les volutions actuelles, il est devenu trs dur ne serait-ce que d'avoir accs aux APL, il faut avoir touch moins de 13k sur les deux annes.

Si sur l'une d'elle, vous avez eu plus de 13k, vous n'avez pas (plus) le droit aux APL.
13k, a peut sembler beaucoup, mais si vous avez eu un smic, donc le salaire moyen avant d'tre considr comme dans l'ultra pauvret, et bien vous ne pouvez pas toucher les APL quand vous allez tre au chmage, par exemple, ce qui n'tait pas le cas avant.

Et je peux m'taler ainsi sur tout ce qui faisait notre systme de protection et a t revu  la baisse depuis les mandats de Monsieur Macron, qui font qu'aujourd'hui, je met des guillemets quand je dis que la France est le pays avec le meilleur systme de protection.
Ce ft le cas, ce n'est plus cas.

Bon ceci dit, je suis mauvaise langue puisqu'il y a eu de trs bonnes choses de faite : suppression de la taxe d'habitation, de la redevance tv, ...

Il faut aussi regarder, toujours dans notre pays, le comportement des mdias, vis  vis de ceux qui ne pensent pas comme la doxa, et se remmorer le comportement avec ceux qui refusaient le vaccin, ou a allait jusqu' dire "il faut aller chercher les non vaccins chez eux".

Je peux me tromper, mais j'ai l'intime conviction qu' chelle Europenne, nous sommes entrs dans un dictat de la bien pensance, qui est encore pire que le communisme, car le communisme a le courage d'afficher ses convictions.

Concernant ta rponse  "Je ne suis pas sr de comprendre, chaque pays dfend ses intrts aprs il y a le lobbying qui nuit  l'intrt des citoyens."
L encore, je peux me tromper, mais il n'y a pas de que lobbying qui nuit  l'intrt des citoyens, il y a les mauvais choix politique, avant tout.

----------


## calvaire

> Je suis effectivement et profondment convaincu qu'ils sont bien mieux que tout un tas d'autres pays, pas les meilleurs, mais tout de mme dans le haut du panier en ce qui concerne la libert d'expression, l'galit en droit, scurit, *sant et partage des richesses.*


non, au usa ils ont l'un des pire systme de sant, et niveau partage des richesse, les ingalits n'ont jamais t aussi forte, une dictature communiste des annes 80 faisait bien mieux




> Bah non, c'est largement mieux qu'une dictature communiste. Le partage des richesses est mieux rpartie et le droit et la libert d'expression est plutt respect.


Encore une fois non, dans les grosses crises conomiques des annes 70 on a vu
1) les usa avec pleins de pauvre dehors mourir de froid
2) une URSS ou tous le monde avait un logement chauff et ou tous le monde allaient  l'cole (il y'avait beaucoup moins d'illettr en URSS qu'aux USA)


le communisme n'est pas la solution, l'histoire l'a prouv mais on peut difficilement dire que le capitalisme soit meilleur. Il faut aussi comparer avec la "bonne priode" communisme, y'a pas que Staline dans la vie, aprs sa mort d'ailleurs le pays a bien reconnu que c'tait un gros tar. L'urss dans les annes 70-80 tait une dictature beaucoup plus soft que la chine actuelle les gens taient globalement heureux dans ce pays.
A cette poque chaque habitant pouvait manger la meilleur crme glac du monde et niveau saucisse y'en avait qu'une mais elle tait bonne loin des produit chimique qu'on a dans nos supermarch. Comme la voiture d'ailleurs, 1 seul modle mais un modle solide, la Lada. (oui la traban c'tait la merde laiss aux pays d'a cot)

----------


## Clment10

> non, au usa ils ont l'un des pire systme de sant, et niveau partage des richesse, les ingalits n'ont jamais t aussi forte, une dictature communiste des annes 80 faisait bien mieuxpays d'a cot)


On est d'accord que le systme de sant n'est pas top mais pour autant je maintiens mes dires. Plus un pays est sous dictature, plus les ingalits sont prsentes.





> Encore une fois non, dans les grosses crises conomiques des annes 70 on a vu
> 1) les usa avec pleins de pauvre dehors mourir de froid
> 2) une URSS ou tous le monde avait un logement chauff et ou tous le monde allaient  l'cole (il y'avait beaucoup moins d'illettr en URSS qu'aux USA)


Et en Core du Nord, tout va bien galement, le problme des dictatures, c'est que c'est plus difficile de savoir ce qu'il s'y passe rellement sans libert d'expression. Si tout allait si bien en URSS, pourquoi le rgime est tomb?




> le communisme n'est pas la solution, l'histoire l'a prouv mais on peut difficilement dire que le capitalisme soit meilleur. Il faut aussi comparer avec la "bonne priode" communisme, y'a pas que Staline dans la vie, aprs sa mort d'ailleurs le pays a bien reconnu que c'tait un gros tar. L'urss dans les annes 70-80 tait une dictature beaucoup plus soft que la chine actuelle les gens taient globalement heureux dans ce pays.
> 
> A cette poque chaque habitant pouvait manger la meilleur crme glac du monde et niveau saucisse y'en avait qu'une mais elle tait bonne loin des produit chimique qu'on a dans nos supermarch. Comme la voiture d'ailleurs, 1 seul modle mais un modle solide, la Lada. (oui la traban c'tait la merde laiss aux


Je ne suis pas d'accord "avec ta bonne priode",  cette poque, il y avait des pnuries. 
Article de wikipedia pour illustrer mon propos:
Aprs la Seconde Guerre mondiale, et dans un contexte de guerre froide, Joseph Staline considre comme un objectif diplomatique majeur de pouvoir traiter dgal  gal avec les tats-Unis. Cette galit  atteindre nest cependant quconomique et militaire, car dans la politique de Staline, ni dans celle de ses successeurs jusqu Gorbatchev,* il nest  aucun moment question des droits et des liberts ou de la qualit de vie du citoyen.* 

Pour info, Gorbatchev arrive au pouvoir en 88.

A la chute de l'URSS, une petite stat sur les bien de consommation:
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...jpg?uselang=fr

Et un petit lien sur l'conomie de l'URSS dans les annes 80:
https://www.lumni.fr/article/l-econo...es-annees-1980

Et pour tre clair, mme si je dfend le systme, je ne suis pas de droite, je ne suis ni pour Macron ni pour Lepen. Je pense que a fait au moins 20 ans que l'on devrait changer de paradigme, de ne plus penser en terme de croissance, rduire notre dpendance nergtique et de donner la priorit  l'humain plutt qu'aux capitaux.

----------


## calvaire

> Plus un pays est sous dictature, plus les ingalits sont prsentes.


Et je maintiens que non, il y'en a autant voir plus cot USA.




> Et en Core du Nord, tout va bien galement, le problme des dictatures, c'est que c'est plus difficile de savoir ce qu'il s'y passe rellement sans libert d'expression. Si tout allait si bien en URSS, pourquoi le rgime est tomb?


a cause de sa trs mauvaise gestion a partir des annes 80.
les documents ont tous t dclassifier, on sait trs bien ce qui sait pass  ces poques dsormais.




> Je ne suis pas d'accord "avec ta bonne priode",  cette poque, il y avait des pnuries. 
> Article de wikipedia pour illustrer mon propos:
> Aprs la Seconde Guerre mondiale, et dans un contexte de guerre froide, Joseph Staline considre comme un objectif diplomatique majeur de pouvoir traiter dgal  gal avec les tats-Unis. Cette galit  atteindre nest cependant quconomique et militaire, car dans la politique de Staline, ni dans celle de ses successeurs jusqu Gorbatchev,* il nest  aucun moment question des droits et des liberts ou de la qualit de vie du citoyen.* 
> 
> Pour info, Gorbatchev arrive au pouvoir en 88.
> 
> A la chute de l'URSS, une petite stat sur les bien de consommation:
> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...jpg?uselang=fr
> 
> ...


tu as choisit volontairement les mauvaises priode (staline et apres 1980) moi je t'ai choisit volontairement la bonne priode (70-80).
Rsum l'urss au rgime de Staline est une erreur, les gouvernements l'ont mme officiellement dsavouer par la suite. Le rgime sait normment assouplie par la suite, dans les annes 70 c'tait moins liberticide que la chine actuel.
Mais oui c'taient moins permissif que les USA, quoique a cette poque se revendiquer communistes l-bas te conduisait dans des prisons aussi accueillantes que celle de Sibrie (priode de la chasse aux sorcires).

----------


## berceker united

> [...]
> Mais oui c'taient moins permissif que les USA, quoique a cette poque se revendiquer communistes l-bas te conduisait dans des prisons aussi accueillantes que celle de Sibrie (priode de la chasse aux sorcires).


Et avoir la bonne couleur.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Poutine accorde la citoyennet russe au lanceur d'alerte amricain Edward Snowden qui a fui en Russie pour chapper aux poursuites fdrales aprs avoir divulgu des documents classifis 
> 
> Quel est votre avis sur le sujet ?


Belle affaire. Cela fait un pied de nez aux USA . Cela leur rappelle aussi qu'il n'y a pas que les USA en position de force ... Les BRIC (Brsil , Chine, Inde, Afrique du Sud, Indonsie ... ) sont en position d'envoyer chier les USA .  ::mouarf:: 

Les russes espionnent par le piratage  outrance ... Bah eux les usa le font en essayent de sniffer tous les rseaux informatique.  Bien fait si leur plan ont t divulg . Pour les russes cela restent "artisanal". 




> Je ne suis pas un dfenseur de la Russie, mais avez vous regard *deux secondes* la manire dont est gr la France, voir pire, l'Europe, avec une lue autoproclame qui ne fait que prendre des dcisions allant  l'encontre de la population Europenne ? (a a quasiment toujours t ainsi d'ailleurs, voir l'poque Barroso).
> 
> L'Europe est clairement devenu une dictature de la bien pensance, est-ce plus mal qu'une dictature communiste ?
> Est-ce vraiment plus mal, de faire partie d'un continent qui renie tout ceux qui se sont battu pour lui, qui ont donns leurs vies et leurs espoirs pour qu'aujourd'hui, des gens qui profitent de tout ces efforts ne soient rien d'autre que des ingrats gostes qui se prennent pour le centre du monde, et laissent passer tout et surtout n'importe quoi sur leur territoire ?
> 
> Sans tomber dans l'extrmisme qui n'apporte rien, nous sommes nous, europens, tombs dans l'inverse, dans la peur de dfendre nos intrts et notre propre population, je ne pense pas que nous ayons rellement des leons  donner ...
> 
> En attendant, je soutiens totalement le geste d'avoir permis de protger Snowden.
> La traitrise, n'est pas quand on lche des secrets d'tat, mais quand l'tat va  l'encontre de ses citoyens.





> Je comprends ton propos et je ne suis pas entrain de dire que l'Europe est le pire endroit au monde.
> 
> Il faut tre honnte, la France est surement le pays ou il fait le plus bon vivre, parmi tous les pays, ne serait-ce qu'avec notre systme de protection.
> Mais il faut prendre en compte les volutions actuelles, il est devenu trs dur ne serait-ce que d'avoir accs aux APL, il faut avoir touch moins de 13k sur les deux annes.
> 
> Si sur l'une d'elle, vous avez eu plus de 13k, vous n'avez pas (plus) le droit aux APL.
> 13k, a peut sembler beaucoup, mais si vous avez eu un smic, donc le salaire moyen avant d'tre considr comme dans l'ultra pauvret, et bien vous ne pouvez pas toucher les APL quand vous allez tre au chmage, par exemple, ce qui n'tait pas le cas avant.
> 
> Et je peux m'taler ainsi sur tout ce qui faisait notre systme de protection et a t revu  la baisse depuis les mandats de Monsieur Macron, qui font qu'aujourd'hui, je met des guillemets quand je dis que la France est le pays avec le meilleur systme de protection.
> ...


Voil c'est cela , la France et une partie de l'UE sont devenues une forme de "dictature" de la bienpensance et biensance. Si l'on ose contredire la ligne directrice . Vous tes accus d'tre climatosceptique, raciste, xnophobe, antifministe, pollueur, fasciste ...




> Ouais c'est exactement a, Snowden a fait quelque chose de trs bien, il doit tre protg.
> On s'en fout de qui le protge, l'important c'est qui l'attaque.
> 
> Le truc c'est d'apporter des preuves d'un crime commis par un gouvernement.
> Comme l'ont fait Assange ou Snowden.
> 
> Snowden bossait pour la NSA et la CIA, et il a fait sortir des documents.
> Si une femme fait la mme chose en Afghanistan, beaucoup de pays serait ok de la protger. (Je ne pense pas que l'Afghanistan ait son quivalent de la NSA et de la CIA, mais bon)
> 
> Snowden et Assange sont des lanceurs d'alerte et ils sont menac par le gouvernement US.





> Non ce n'est pas pour a que j'ai crits a ^^
> 
> Tu dis que les gens n'osent pas s'attaquer aux USA si je comprends bien, mais je fais la parallle avec les pays islamiques.
> Tous le monde est tmoin d'atrocit et les pays ne viennent pas soutenir pour autant les femmes qui dcident de ne plus tre musulmane l-bas, alors que la Loi leur impose de l'tre.
> Alors qu'elles commencent  tre majoritaire.
> 
> C'est pourtant un petit pays, sans relle capacit  se dfendre, mais personne ne les attaques non plus, donc je ne suis pas convaincu que les gens ne s'attaquent pas aux USA  cause de leur aura, mais simplement car la majorit des gens sont des consommateurs hbts dans leur quotidien qui ne pense qu' leur petit monde.


En Iran et en Afghanistan les femmes manifestent pour enlever leur voile, au risque de se faire tuer. 

En France quand on regarde vos chaines nationales, c'est tout l'inverse . Il y a une espce de discours malsain ,ou le refus de signes religieux dans certains de vos lieux publiques, les franais serait de souches seraient des racistes  :8O:  . 

On marche sur la tte chez vous ou quoi ? On croirait voir un discours de charia dbarquer chez vous en France  ::?:

----------


## HaryRoseAndMac

Moi ce qui me gonfle, c'est qu'on a beau respecter la vie prive, avec la RGDP, ... qui sont de mon point de vue de trs belles avances. Cela en ralit a ne sert  rien.

Je doute fortement que les diffrentes gouvernements ne fassent pas appels au US pour avoir des donnes sur des personnes, par exemple, rsident en Europe et dont ils ne pourraient pas avoir lgalement les donnes.

De fait, ils ne sont pas dans une forme d'illgalit en faisant a.

----------

